# POST EVENTS IN THE 559



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

POST UP ANY UP COMING EVENTS IN THE 559 AND SURROUNDING AREAS. AS FAR AS SOCIAL EVENTS, CARSHOWS, HOP COMPETITIONS, BBQS, PICNICS, DANCES, ETC.


----------



## bub916

NOT 559 :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9477654


----------



## 6show4

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 29 2007, 03:11 PM~9559605
> *POST UP ANY UP COMING EVENTS IN THE 559 AND SURROUNDING AREAS.  AS FAR AS SOCIAL EVENTS, CARSHOWS, HOP COMPETITIONS, BBQS, PICNICS, DANCES, ETC.
> *



i heard theres a car hop at kearny park at twelve 2marow they are suppose to be giving some cash


----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Dec 31 2007, 06:32 PM~9576364
> *i heard theres a car hop  at kearny park at twelve 2marow they are suppose to be giving some cash
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

Yea, people should be getting there around 1 or so. Should be a good one!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75




----------



## 6show4

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Dec 31 2007, 05:32 PM~9576364
> *i heard theres a car hop  at kearny park at twelve 2marow they are suppose to be giving some cash
> *



TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

COME ON GABINO, I KNOW YOU GOT SOME UP YOUR SLEAVES. POST SOME HAPPENINGS! uffin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209

Aztecas Cc & Nocturnal Cc 2nd Annual Picnic Show & Shine


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowridermike

march 23rd tulare ag center more details coming soon


----------



## cook1970

hope they grow some grass out there it real dusty :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Jan 15 2008, 08:44 AM~9699532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GABINO

MARCH 22
EASTER BASKET DRIVE
MOONEEYS GROVE VISALIA
FOR ALL THE LOCAL COMMUNITY CENTERS


WILL BE POSTING A DATE FOR OUR NEXT MEETING
FOR ALL OF U THAT WANT TO GET IN ON IT

L.I.F.E


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 15 2008, 12:43 AM~9698376
> *hope they grow some grass out there it real dusty :biggrin:
> *


THE AG CENTER IN TULARE
:yes: and smells like cow shit :barf: your walking around all day trying not to talk so you dont get that cow shit dust in your mouth. The fucking cops bastards posted up by the gate so when you leave they can give you a ticket. :banghead:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by FRESNO'S EUROLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 11:21 AM~9701122
> *THE AG CENTER IN TULARE
> :yes: and smells like cow shit  :barf: your walking around all day trying not to talk so you dont get that cow shit dust in your mouth. The fucking cops bastards posted up by the gate so when you leave they can give you a ticket.  :banghead:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

MAY 3RD KING OF CALI TRES IN ORANGE COVE


----------



## EL RAIDER

not 559


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 15 2008, 03:34 PM~9702515
> *not 559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ENJOYED IT LAST YEAR WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR USO


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 15 2008, 03:36 PM~9702531
> *ENJOYED IT LAST YEAR WILL BE THERE  AGAIN THIS YEAR USO
> *




thanks 4 da support


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 15 2008, 09:00 AM~9699607
> *MARCH 22
> EASTER BASKET DRIVE
> MOONEEYS GROVE VISALIA
> FOR ALL THE LOCAL COMMUNITY CENTERS
> WILL BE POSTING A DATE FOR OUR NEXT MEETING
> FOR ALL OF U THAT WANT TO GET IN ON IT
> 
> L.I.F.E
> *


WE WILL BE MEETING AT THE WITTMAN VILLAGA COMMUNITY CENTER
AT 6 PM 
ON THUR THE 24TH

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME
OR GIVE ME A CALL AT(559)723-6010


----------



## GABINO

:0 
IT'S AT 
315 PEARL 
VISALIA OFF OF COURT OR 63 :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by FRESNO'S EUROLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 12:21 PM~9701122
> *THE AG CENTER IN TULARE
> :yes: and smells like cow shit  :barf: your walking around all day trying not to talk so you dont get that cow shit dust in your mouth. The fucking cops bastards posted up by the gate so when you leave they can give you a ticket.  :banghead:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Your crazy Bobby Salazar!!!!


----------



## LINDSAY BOI




----------



## lowridermike




----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jan 16 2008, 10:36 PM~9715519
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Your crazy Bobby Salazar!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: sometimes :yes:


----------



## phat_nok

NOKTURNAL CC & AZTECAS C.C. Doing it again...2nd annual picnic JUNE 21 2008 in Manteca Ca At Woodward Park... same place as last year...with plenty of food & drinks on hand.. for those of you that made it there last year you know what we talking about...so for you that did not make it last year come on down this year so we can make it bigger and better...Car clubs & Solo ryders welcomed..MORE INFO TO COME..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty

FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IS HAVING A CAR SHOW IN VISALIA AT THE VISALIA FIRST ASSEMBLY CHURCH. THERES GONNA BE A HOP WITH A CASH PRIZE AND ITS FREE TO THE PUBLIC! ITS FEB. 16TH.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jan 18 2008, 08:04 PM~9730326
> *FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IS HAVING A CAR SHOW IN VISALIA AT THE VISALIA FIRST ASSEMBLY CHURCH. THERES GONNA BE A HOP WITH A CASH PRIZE AND ITS FREE TO THE PUBLIC! ITS FEB. 16TH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
:biggrin:


----------



## mykee




----------



## GABINO

MEETING ON THUR THE 24TH @
THE WITTMEN CENTER IN VISALIA
@6PM
FOR EASTER @ MOONEYS GROVE
FOR MORE INFO. CALL GABINO @(559)723-6010 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 15 2008, 03:25 PM~9702441
> *MAY 3RD KING OF CALI DOS IN ORANGE COVE
> *


----------



## GABINO

:wave: uffin:


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Jan 19 2008, 10:49 AM~9733335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


559 and surrounding areas? isn't the gity of Bell in L.A. area?


----------



## GABINO

WHEN IS THE L R N IN BAKE? :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 30 2008, 08:16 AM~9821171
> *WHEN IS THE L R N IN BAKE? :uh:
> *



its usually in august


----------



## Aint no Body!

usually the first weekend in August


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 30 2008, 09:32 PM~9827431
> *usually the first weekend in August
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Jan 15 2008, 08:44 AM~9699532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYBODY KNOW THE THE CATS. FOR THIS SHOW? :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

heres the toolbox up for grabs, i think its gonna be raffled off to people who entered the car show.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 6 2008, 06:13 PM~9880329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the toolbox up for grabs, i think its gonna be raffled off to people who entered the car show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRE 74
WHATS THAT ABOUT? :uh:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jan 17 2008, 08:40 PM~9722886
> *NOKTURNAL CC & AZTECAS C.C. Doing it again...2nd annual picnic JUNE 21 2008 in Manteca Ca At Woodward Park... same place as last year...with plenty of food & drinks on hand.. for those of you that made it there last year you know what we talking about...so for you that did not make it last year come on down this year so we can make it bigger and better...Car clubs & Solo ryders welcomed..MORE INFO TO COME..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP NOKTURNAL
U COMING TO MOONEYS GROVE FOR EASTER SAT? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 13 2008, 09:21 AM~9932596
> *PRE 74
> WHATS THAT ABOUT? :uh:
> *



call him and ask him, i dont know i just posted it for him.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

ALL CATEGORIES HERE :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 13 2008, 10:20 PM~9938353
> *call him and ask him, i dont know i just posted it for him.
> *


----------



## TUFENUF




----------



## ______________




----------



## og67impala

**EASTER SUNDAY @ MOONEYS GROVE PARK VISALIA,CA 3-23-08**


----------



## og67impala




----------



## KIPPY




----------



## og67impala




----------



## og67impala




----------



## GABINO

:wave:


----------



## showtime

SHOWTIME METAL POLISHING WILL BE HAVING A GRAND OPENING SATURDAY FEBRUARY 23 2008 FROM 12-3. FREE RAFFEL,FOOD,MUSIC,CARS ON DISPLAY,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS.FUN,FUN,FUN,....

4588 E PINE FRESNO CA
ON MAPLE BETWEEN MCKINLEY AND OLIVE
CALL RENE @ 681-2528 IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS... :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GABINO

L.I.F.E. WILL BE HAVING A MEETING ON SUN FEB 24
@SANTOS AUTO STEREO & HYD.
IN VISALIA ON THE CORNER OF
HOUSTON & GIDDINGS
@ 2 PM
FOR INFO. CALL ME @ (559)723-6010


----------



## showtime

THE GRAND OPENING FOR SHOWTIME METAL POLIHING HAS BEEN CHANGED TO MARCH 1ST DUE TO THE RAIN. ANY QUESTIONS CALL RENE @ 559-681-2528


----------



## GABINO

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Feb 22 2008, 07:26 PM~10007677
> *THE GRAND OPENING FOR SHOWTIME METAL POLIHING HAS BEEN CHANGED TO MARCH 1ST DUE TO THE RAIN.    ANY QUESTIONS CALL RENE @ 559-681-2528
> *


WISH IT WASNT ON A WEEKEND OF A SHOW I KNOW SOME OF US FROM THE AREA WOULD LIKE TO BE THERE GOOD LUCK FAM WITH THE OPENING ILL PAY YOU A VISIT WHEN I GET BACK FROM PHOENIX :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Feb 22 2008, 07:26 PM~10007677
> *THE GRAND OPENING FOR SHOWTIME METAL POLIHING HAS BEEN CHANGED TO MARCH 1ST DUE TO THE RAIN.    ANY QUESTIONS CALL RENE @ 559-681-2528
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO

SO WHOS COMING OUT TO MOONEYS ON SAT BEFORE EASTER? :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Feb 17 2008, 09:19 PM~9967108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill be there


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 2 2008, 10:39 PM~10074183
> *SO WHOS COMING OUT TO MOONEYS ON SAT BEFORE EASTER? :biggrin:
> *


tring to make it out there this year!!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 3 2008, 12:29 AM~10074875
> *tring to make it out there this year!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 3 2008, 12:29 AM~10074875
> *tring to make it out there this year!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 2 2008, 10:39 PM~10074183
> *SO WHOS COMING OUT TO MOONEYS ON SAT BEFORE EASTER? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Mar 5 2008, 11:54 AM~10094906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will be there this year!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 5 2008, 11:01 AM~10094965
> *I will be there this year!!!
> *


LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A BETTER TURNOUT
THAN LAST YEAR.....


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Mar 5 2008, 11:54 AM~10094906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
I'M THERE


----------



## thefebs

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 2 2008, 10:39 PM~10074183
> *SO WHOS COMING OUT TO MOONEYS ON SAT BEFORE EASTER? :biggrin:
> *


so it going to be on sat 22 or sun 23 theres two different days on here


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@Mar 6 2008, 07:26 PM~10108299
> *so it going to be on sat 22 or sun 23 theres two different days on here
> *


ON SAT THE 22
L.I.F.E. LOWRIDERS INTEGRATED FOR EQUALITY
IS HAVING A EASTER BASKET PICNIC WITH THE LOCAL
COMMUNITY CENTERS
TO GET AWAY FROM ALL THE GANG BULL THATS OUT THERE ON SUNDAY  
SO BRING A BASKET FOR THE KIDS :thumbsup: 
THE VPD LIKES THIS IDEA :cheesy: 
THEY WILL HAVE THE LOWRIDER COP CAR OUT TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

WE HAVE EVERYTHING SET UP FOR THE NEXT SAT

THE BIG BOUNCE PINATAS PAC MAN THE DJ :thumbsup: 

BUT WE STILL NEED SOME MORE BASKETS :uh: 

SO COME OUT ON SAT AND BBQ WITH US & BRING SOME BASKETS FOR THE KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@Mar 6 2008, 07:26 PM~10108299
> *so it going to be on sat 22 or sun 23 theres two different days on here
> *


I WAS TOLD THE PD WAS ONLY LETING LIKE 650 CARS IN ON SUNDAY :0 

SAT IS LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 13 2008, 10:42 PM~10164485
> *I WAS TOLD THE PD WAS ONLY LETING LIKE 650 CARS  IN ON SUNDAY :0
> 
> SAT IS LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## silvercaprice

Hey Homies tomorrow (Saturday) Old Times CC and Pancho Villa riders MC are gonna have a car wash at Goodguys on Blackstone south of Ashland to raise money for the funeral expenses for the young girl that was hit and killed by a car in front of Manchester center last week.....her family is really in need and we would appreciate if you could come by and get a wash....please spread the word....
Thanks.....


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 13 2008, 11:45 PM~10164954
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## silvercaprice

who's going to the Tulare show on the 30th?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Mar 19 2008, 06:20 AM~10203876
> *who's going to the Tulare show on the 30th?
> *


going to be there hope it turns out good :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF




----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Mar 23 2008, 12:32 AM~10233282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WE GOT A SHOW MAY 18 FRESNO


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC

:biggrin: FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CC IS THROWING ANOTHER CAR SHOW THIS YEAR IN VISALIA! :biggrin: THIS TIME WE GOT THE CONVENTION CENTER FOR A INDOOR\OUTDOOR CAR SHOW AND HOPP :biggrin: 

WERE GOING TO GIVE CASH PRIZES FOR THE HOPP AND FOR SWEEPSTAKES WITH TROPHYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT TO OUR SHOW!!!!THE ADMISSION IS ONLY $10 AND IF YOU BRING AT LEAST 3 CAN FOOD ITEMS YOU GET IN FOR $5BUCKS
YOU KNOW WE GOT TO DO SOMETHING TO HELP OUR COMMUNITY WERE GOING TO DONATE ALL THE CAN FOOD ITEMS TO LOCAL CHARITIES

STREETLOW MAGAZINE IS GOING TO BE THERE, TONY PARKER FROM O.G. RIDER WILL BE THERE AND A LOT MORE QUEST!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE


----------



## cook1970

tthumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hometown visalia......  :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

i will be there for show and to clown


----------



## GABINO

1ST ANNUAL LOW RIDER HAPPENING THIS SUNDAY AT MOONEYS GROVE PARK
LIVE BAND & DJ
FOR INFO. CALL(559)562-4127
MAGAZINE COVERAGE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

compa what going on this weekend talk to me :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 22 2008, 10:37 PM~10482226
> * compa what going on this weekend talk to me  :biggrin:
> *


CALL RICHARD @ THAT #
HE'S THE ONE GETTING IT ALL DONE :biggrin: 
LIVE BAND & DJ  
LETS DO THIS
HOPPERS TOO DAMMMMMM :0


----------



## johnnie65

TURLOCK SWAP MEET MOVED TO FRESNO! IT WILL BE THIS SUNDAY 4/27 AT THE FAIRGROUNDS!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 23 2008, 12:25 AM~10482747
> *TURLOCK SWAP MEET MOVED TO FRESNO! IT WILL BE THIS SUNDAY 4/27 AT THE FAIRGROUNDS!
> *


MORNING IN FRESNO AFTERNOON IN VISALIA :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 23 2008, 12:25 AM~10482747
> *TURLOCK SWAP MEET MOVED TO FRESNO! IT WILL BE THIS SUNDAY 4/27 AT THE FAIRGROUNDS!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 bad 70 elco




----------



## UCEFAMILY

_*CONCERT TILL 10 PM FOR THOSE THAT HAVE SHOW BIYCLCES THOSE WILL BE POSTED UP IN DOORS IF YOU WISH TO STADIUM LIGHTING AFTER HOPP FOR CASH  *_


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

I'VE HEARD THERE IS A SMALL SHOW THIS SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE THIS SUNDAY. ANY ONE KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT THIS? :nicoderm:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 23 2008, 05:30 PM~10488155
> *I'VE HEARD THERE IS A SMALL SHOW THIS SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE THIS SUNDAY. ANY ONE KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT THIS?  :nicoderm:
> *


YEA BRO.....ITS ON SUNDAY...DONT KNOW MUCH A BOUT IT...
BUT ITS UNDER THE TOPIC:1ST ANNUAL LOWRIDER HAPPENING...
CHECK IT OUT....HEARD L.I.F.E WAS PART OF IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Apr 23 2008, 06:35 PM~10488197
> *YEA BRO.....ITS ON SUNDAY...DONT KNOW MUCH A BOUT IT...
> BUT ITS UNDER THE TOPIC:1ST ANNUAL LOWRIDER HAPPENING...
> CHECK IT OUT....HEARD L.I.F.E WAS PART OF IT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 23 2008, 06:19 PM~10488051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONCERT TILL 10 PM FOR THOSE THAT HAVE SHOW BIYCLCES THOSE WILL BE POSTED UP IN DOORS IF YOU WISH TO STADIUM LIGHTING AFTER HOPP FOR CASH
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC

:biggrin: AUG 9th AT THE CONVENTION CENTER IN VISALIA 
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CAR CLUB IS THROWING ANOTHER CAR 
SHOW. THIS TIME IT WILL BE INDOOR AND OUDOOR CAR SHOW
WE WILL GET THE FLYERS OUT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. :biggrin: 
THERE WILL BE PRE REG. SO DONT FORGET TO GET THEM IN!!!!
ALSO CASH PAYOUTS FOR THE HOPP AND SWEEPSTAKES!!!!!!!!!
HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Apr 25 2008, 11:43 PM~10507170
> *:biggrin: AUG 9th AT THE CONVENTION CENTER IN VISALIA
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CAR CLUB IS THROWING ANOTHER CAR
> SHOW. THIS TIME IT WILL BE INDOOR AND OUDOOR CAR SHOW
> WE WILL GET THE FLYERS OUT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. :biggrin:
> THERE WILL BE PRE REG. SO DONT FORGET TO GET THEM IN!!!!
> ALSO CASH PAYOUTS FOR THE HOPP AND SWEEPSTAKES!!!!!!!!!
> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Apr 25 2008, 10:43 PM~10507170
> *:biggrin: AUG 9th AT THE CONVENTION CENTER IN VISALIA
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CAR CLUB IS THROWING ANOTHER CAR
> SHOW. THIS TIME IT WILL BE INDOOR AND OUDOOR CAR SHOW
> WE WILL GET THE FLYERS OUT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. :biggrin:
> THERE WILL BE PRE REG. SO DONT FORGET TO GET THEM IN!!!!
> ALSO CASH PAYOUTS FOR THE HOPP AND SWEEPSTAKES!!!!!!!!!
> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE
> *


THIS TIME I WILL HAVE A CAR THERE GUARENTEED WITH OTHER MEMBERS SI DIOS QUERE  THIS WILL BE THE FIRST SHOW FOR THIS RIDE


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 26 2008, 12:42 AM~10507627
> *THIS TIME I WILL HAVE A CAR THERE GUARENTEED WITH OTHER MEMBERS SI DIOS QUERE   THIS WILL BE THE FIRST SHOW FOR THIS RIDE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Apr 25 2008, 10:43 PM~10507170
> *:biggrin: AUG 9th AT THE CONVENTION CENTER IN VISALIA
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CAR CLUB IS THROWING ANOTHER CAR
> SHOW. THIS TIME IT WILL BE INDOOR AND OUDOOR CAR SHOW
> WE WILL GET THE FLYERS OUT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. :biggrin:
> THERE WILL BE PRE REG. SO DONT FORGET TO GET THEM IN!!!!
> ALSO CASH PAYOUTS FOR THE HOPP AND SWEEPSTAKES!!!!!!!!!
> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## johnnie65

WHAT 559? LG SHOW IS 1 WEEK AWAY!


----------



## panchosgym




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 9 2008, 09:58 PM~10621214
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym

This was a black tie event on May 9th, here in Fresno sponsored by Fresno Area Hispanic Chamber of Commerce. Pictured left to right: my wife Romelia , center Gracelia Moreno ( ABC Channel 30 ) and myself...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Anything going down on Sep 6th trying to get a date for a picnic in Fresno.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 bad 70 elco

if you want a place where your children can run and play, then this is where you need to put you car on display.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@May 12 2008, 09:04 AM~10634575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@May 24 2008, 09:47 PM~10731082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF

whos throwing the hanford show this weekend or whos going


----------



## htdt63

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@May 27 2008, 03:57 PM~10748000
> *whos throwing the hanford show this weekend or whos going
> *


 L.G PRODUCTIONS


----------



## SixOne

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 13 2008, 10:25 PM~10650152
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 46cruzr

HOPE SOME CLUBS CAN MAKE IT THIS IS FOR MY BABYGIRL ISABELLA :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruzr

HOPE SOME CLUBS CAN MAKE IT THIS IS FOR MY LITTLEGIRL ISABELLA   :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by htdt63_@May 27 2008, 04:37 PM~10748204
> *L.G PRODUCTIONS
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

O YEAH, "CALI LIFE VIDEOS" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FILMING ALL THE CLEAN ASS RIDES THAT SHOW UP AS WELL AS HOPPERS. :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559

CHECK IN ON MY TOPIC CALLED "FIRST ANNUAL CHILL & GRILL" IN SHOWS & EVENTS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

ttt


----------



## panchosgym




----------



## panchosgym

Free Event, Downtown Fresno....


----------



## STKN209

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Kickback at Roeding Park Going down September 6 In the city of Fresno...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 23 2008, 10:01 PM~10937501
> *Kickback at Roeding Park Going down September 6 In the city of Fresno...
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 23 2008, 10:01 PM~10937501
> *Kickback at Roeding Park Going down September 6 In the city of Fresno...
> 
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 23 2008, 10:01 PM~10937501
> *Kickback at Roeding Park Going down September 6 In the city of Fresno...
> 
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm: WOODLAKE SHOW! JULY 19, SMALL SHOW BUT GOOD PLACE TO GO KICK IT AT! :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 3 2008, 02:18 PM~11007150
> *:nicoderm:  WOODLAKE SHOW! JULY 19,  SMALL SHOW BUT GOOD PLACE TO GO KICK IT AT!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 3 2008, 01:18 PM~11007150
> *:nicoderm:  WOODLAKE SHOW! JULY 19,  SMALL SHOW BUT GOOD PLACE TO GO KICK IT AT!  :thumbsup:
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT THE CRUISE NITE THIS FRIDAY IN WOODLAKE.....LAST YEAR WAS A GOOD TURN OUT.....WHOS GOING THIS YEAR?


----------



## felix96

Brown Society will be there :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jul 15 2008, 11:02 AM~11093641
> *Brown Society will be there  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559




----------



## GABINO

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

anymore shows later on this year... rides are in the shop, old lady is gonna getting ready to give me another trophy in a few weeks. our newborn child. so ive missed alot of shows already this year anymore later on this year would be great..


----------



## LINDSAY BOI

GET READY ALL YOU RIDERZ.............
SUMMERFEST 2008 COMING TO THE PORTERVILLE
FAIRGROUNDS...........








FOR VENDOR INFO....HIT ME UP IN A MESSAGE.......
.....U DONT WANNA MISS THIS SHOW


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 12 2008, 12:38 PM~11325172
> *GET READY ALL YOU RIDERZ.............
> SUMMERFEST 2008 COMING TO THE PORTERVILLE
> FAIRGROUNDS...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR VENDOR INFO....HIT ME UP IN A MESSAGE.......
> .....U DONT WANNA MISS THIS SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 12 2008, 12:38 PM~11325172
> *GET READY ALL YOU RIDERZ.............
> SUMMERFEST 2008 COMING TO THE PORTERVILLE
> FAIRGROUNDS...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR VENDOR INFO....HIT ME UP IN A MESSAGE.......
> .....U DONT WANNA MISS THIS SHOW
> *


500$ WET T-SHIRT CONTEST 

COCHINOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

La Sierra Military Academy in Visalia will be having their 1st Annual Carshow. Come on out and support our youth. There will be all kinds of entertainment like rockwall climbing , dunk tank, live music , and much more. Let's show our community that we can help. :biggrin: Any questions about the registry, hit me up at 559-799-7119. :thumbsup: Hope to see you guys out there!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425192


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 12 2008, 12:38 PM~11325172
> *GET READY ALL YOU RIDERZ.............
> SUMMERFEST 2008 COMING TO THE PORTERVILLE
> FAIRGROUNDS...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR VENDOR INFO....HIT ME UP IN A MESSAGE.......
> .....U DONT WANNA MISS THIS SHOW
> *


isint that the same day as lg in lemoore???


----------



## LINDSAY BOI

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Aug 15 2008, 12:17 AM~11349851
> *isint that the same day as lg in lemoore???
> *


OF COURSE ITS THE SAME DAY......BUT THIS IS WHAT
I THINK ABOUT L.G :machinegun: :tears: :tears: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SUMMERFEST 2008 WILL HAVE MUCH MORE AND BETTER RIDES
THAN L.G!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 15 2008, 03:16 PM~11353832
> *OF COURSE ITS THE SAME DAY......BUT THIS IS WHAT
> I THINK ABOUT L.G  :machinegun:  :tears:  :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SUMMERFEST 2008 WILL HAVE MUCH MORE AND BETTER RIDES
> THAN L.G!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 15 2008, 03:16 PM~11353832
> *OF COURSE ITS THE SAME DAY......BUT THIS IS WHAT
> I THINK ABOUT L.G  :machinegun:  :tears:  :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SUMMERFEST 2008 WILL HAVE MUCH MORE AND BETTER RIDES
> THAN L.G!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 14 2008, 11:48 PM~11349520
> *La Sierra Military Academy in Visalia will be having their 1st Annual Carshow. Come on out and support our youth. There will be all kinds of entertainment like rockwall climbing , dunk tank, live music , and much more. Let's show our community that we can help. :biggrin:  Any questions about the registry, hit me up at  559-799-7119.  :thumbsup:  Hope to see you guys out there!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425192
> *


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 20 2008, 09:27 AM~11392851
> *
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 20 2008, 10:24 PM~11399299
> *:biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :wave:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI

JUS A FEW PICS OF OUR CLUB AT THE PAST JM EVENTS AKA JOSE MIRANDA SHOWS:::::
DOWNTOWN TULARE:::
















FREAKTOBER AT EL PREZ::








SPRINGFEST 2007::
































AND THE MAN IN THE MIDDLE IS RESPONSIBLE FOR PUTTIN ON ALL THESE SHOWS INCLUDING THE BEST YET::
















[/quote]


----------



## GABINO

> JUS A FEW PICS OF OUR CLUB AT THE PAST JM EVENTS AKA JOSE MIRANDA SHOWS:::::
> DOWNTOWN TULARE:::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREAKTOBER AT EL PREZ::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRINGFEST 2007::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE MAN IN THE MIDDLE IS RESPONSIBLE FOR PUTTIN ON ALL THESE SHOWS INCLUDING THE BEST YET::


[/quote]
YES SER
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

I heard some about a show in Lindsay some time in october. at the one new center they've built. anyone knows anything? or just bs?


----------



## LINDSAY BOI

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 31 2008, 07:29 PM~11486185
> *I heard some  about a show in Lindsay some time in october. at the one new center they've built. anyone knows anything? or just bs?
> *


WHATS GOING ON DAVID.........
YEA,THERES A CAR SHOW IN OCTOBER 4TH I BELIEVE,HERE
IN LINDSAY...ITS CALLED THE CARTOBER FEST I THINK......BUT I DUNNO
WHAT THE TURNOUT WILL BE,CUZ THEY ARENT ALLOWING HYDRAULICS OR
AIRBAGS


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 31 2008, 08:35 PM~11486225
> *WHATS GOING ON DAVID.........
> YEA,THERES A CAR SHOW IN OCTOBER 4TH I BELIEVE,HERE
> IN LINDSAY...ITS CALLED THE CARTOBER FEST I THINK......BUT I DUNNO
> WHAT THE TURNOUT WILL BE,CUZ THEY ARENT ALLOWING HYDRAULICS OR
> AIRBAGS
> *


Wuts up? yeah I've just heard over the weekend. but haven't seen no flyers nor adds. keep us updated!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 31 2008, 08:35 PM~11486225
> *WHATS GOING ON DAVID.........
> YEA,THERES A CAR SHOW IN OCTOBER 4TH I BELIEVE,HERE
> IN LINDSAY...ITS CALLED THE CARTOBER FEST I THINK......BUT I DUNNO
> WHAT THE TURNOUT WILL BE,CUZ THEY ARENT ALLOWING HYDRAULICS OR
> AIRBAGS
> *


any more info?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 31 2008, 08:35 PM~11486225
> *WHATS GOING ON DAVID.........
> YEA,THERES A CAR SHOW IN OCTOBER 4TH I BELIEVE,HERE
> IN LINDSAY...ITS CALLED THE CARTOBER FEST I THINK......BUT I DUNNO
> WHAT THE TURNOUT WILL BE,CUZ THEY ARENT ALLOWING HYDRAULICS OR
> AIRBAGS
> *


YA THEY CAME BY MY SHOP LOOKING FOR SPONSORS :uh: :uh: 
ON THE BACK OF THE FLIER IT SAID RIGHT ON THE TOP!
ABSOLUTELY NO STEREOS ,HYDRAULICS, OR AIR BAGS! :angry: :angry: 
HE SAID THAT WENT FOR THE CARS IN DOORS :uh: :uh: 
BUT IT DOSE NOT SAY THAT :0 
SO YA I DIDNT SPONSER
MY SHOP IS FOR STEREOS HYDROS & AIR BAGS


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 7 2008, 12:00 AM~11538627
> *YA THEY CAME BY MY SHOP LOOKING FOR SPONSORS  :uh:  :uh:
> ON THE BACK OF THE FLIER IT SAID RIGHT ON THE TOP!
> ABSOLUTELY NO STEREOS ,HYDRAULICS, OR AIR BAGS! :angry:  :angry:
> HE SAID THAT WENT FOR THE CARS IN DOORS :uh:  :uh:
> BUT IT DOSE NOT SAY THAT :0
> SO YA I DIDNT SPONSER
> MY SHOP IS FOR STEREOS HYDROS & AIR BAGS
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

:nono: :nono: :thumbsdown: NO LOWRIDERS, NO HYDRAULICS, !!!!NO SHOW!!!! I GUESS WE NEED TO TAKE IT TO THE STREETS CRUSING.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Sep 8 2008, 10:19 AM~11547837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :thumbsdown: NO LOWRIDERS, NO HYDRAULICS, !!!!NO SHOW!!!! I GUESS WE NEED TO TAKE IT TO THE STREETS CRUSING.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## GABINO

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Sep 8 2008, 10:19 AM~11547837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :thumbsdown: NO LOWRIDERS, NO HYDRAULICS, !!!!NO SHOW!!!! I GUESS WE NEED TO TAKE IT TO THE STREETS CRUSING.
> *


----------



## lrocky2003

JUST GOT WORD THAT THE LINDSAY SHOW WILL TURN AWAY ALL LOWRIDERS & LOWRIDER BIKES. CUS THEY DONT WANT THE LOWRIDER CROWED, THEY ARE TRYING TO ATTRACT THE OTHER KIND OF CROWED. I DONT NO FOR SURE IF THIS IS TRUE BUT IT'S JUST SOMETHING I HEARD FROM A LITTLE BIRDY :biggrin: .


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Sep 8 2008, 08:21 PM~11553386
> *JUST GOT WORD THAT THE LINDSAY SHOW WILL TURN AWAY ALL LOWRIDERS & LOWRIDER BIKES. CUS THEY DONT WANT THE LOWRIDER CROWED, THEY ARE TRYING TO ATTRACT THE OTHER KIND OF CROWED.  I DONT NO FOR SURE IF THIS IS TRUE BUT IT'S JUST SOMETHING I HEARD FROM A LITTLE BIRDY :biggrin: .
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Sep 8 2008, 08:21 PM~11553386
> *JUST GOT WORD THAT THE LINDSAY SHOW WILL TURN AWAY ALL LOWRIDERS & LOWRIDER BIKES. CUS THEY DONT WANT THE LOWRIDER CROWED, THEY ARE TRYING TO ATTRACT THE OTHER KIND OF CROWED.  I DONT NO FOR SURE IF THIS IS TRUE BUT IT'S JUST SOMETHING I HEARD FROM A LITTLE BIRDY :biggrin: .
> *


----------



## GABINO

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1962lolo

[/IMG]


----------



## ls1mastermind

every one screw the lindsey show if they dont want us we dont want them
come to lemoore on that day oct 4 cars in the park.
http://www.lemoorechamberofcommerce.com/pd...park_poster.pdf


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Sep 15 2008, 11:26 PM~11613370
> *every one screw the lindsey show if they dont want us we dont want them
> come to lemoore on that day oct 4 cars in the park.
> http://www.lemoorechamberofcommerce.com/pd...park_poster.pdf
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC

FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IZ THROWING A NIGHT SHOW ON OCT. 3rd 
EVERYONE IZ INVITED BAGS,HYDROS LOWRIDERS ,TRUCKS,IMPORTS,RAT RODS,HOT RODS,BUCKETS,IF IT ROLLS BRING IT, WE GOT A CLASS
1ST AND 2ND PLACE TROPHYS :biggrin: 
LOTS OF SPECIALTY AWARDS :biggrin: 
AND BEST OF SHOWS :biggrin: 
HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE
VENDORS WELCOME
CONTACT STEVEN @559 736-5740 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:thumbsup: :biggrin: 559


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 18 2008, 08:25 AM~11634084
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin: 559
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 18 2008, 06:19 PM~11638938
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUZ UP ?
WHAT SHOW U HITTING NEXT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 18 2008, 07:37 PM~11639628
> *WUZ UP ?
> WHAT SHOW U HITTING NEXT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont know yet starting to work weekends


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 19 2008, 02:06 AM~11642184
> *Dont know yet starting to work weekends
> *


THAT SUCKS!
U GOT TO MAKE THAT MONEY!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 19 2008, 07:44 AM~11643024
> *THAT SUCKS!
> U GOT TO MAKE THAT MONEY!
> 
> *


YEA GOT TO KEEP MAMA HAPPY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 23 2008, 10:38 AM~11675114
> *YEA GOT TO KEEP MAMA HAPPY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH ! :uh: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Sep 16 2008, 10:21 AM~11615711
> *FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IZ THROWING A NIGHT SHOW ON OCT. 3rd
> EVERYONE IZ INVITED BAGS,HYDROS LOWRIDERS ,TRUCKS,IMPORTS,RAT RODS,HOT RODS,BUCKETS,IF IT ROLLS BRING IT, WE GOT A CLASS
> 1ST AND 2ND PLACE TROPHYS :biggrin:
> LOTS OF SPECIALTY AWARDS :biggrin:
> AND BEST OF SHOWS :biggrin:
> HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE
> VENDORS WELCOME
> CONTACT STEVEN @559 736-5740 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 23 2008, 07:29 PM~11680395
> *AINT THAT THE TRUTH ! :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Sep 15 2008, 11:26 PM~11613370
> *every one screw the lindsey show if they dont want us we dont want them
> come to lemoore on that day oct 4 cars in the park.
> http://www.lemoorechamberofcommerce.com/pd...park_poster.pdf
> *


bump..........


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64




----------



## GABINO

SUP 559? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet

What's up Gabino? Didn't get a chance to tell you, but the Pinic was off the hook! :thumbsup: 

Can't wait until next year! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Sep 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11702214
> *What's up Gabino?  Didn't get a chance to tell you, but the Pinic was off the hook! :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait until next year!  :biggrin:
> *


NEXT YEAR WILL BE A LIL DIFFERENT!
SO I CAN PARTY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 27 2008, 07:44 PM~11716918
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 25 2008, 09:41 PM~11702614
> *NEXT YEAR WILL BE A LIL DIFFERENT!
> SO I CAN PARTY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 30 2008, 08:28 AM~11737513
> *
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150

HEARD THERE GONNA BE A NIGHT CAR SHOW OCT 3RD IN DA CENTRAL VALLEY IS THIS TRUE HIT ME UP B 4 DA LINCOLN GOES IN DA SHOP


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Sep 30 2008, 02:55 PM~11741430
> *HEARD THERE GONNA BE A NIGHT CAR SHOW OCT 3RD IN DA CENTRAL VALLEY IS THIS TRUE HIT ME UP B 4 DA LINCOLN GOES IN DA SHOP
> *


----------



## DETACHED

cant wait for 2009 hoping shit will be on and crackin seriously. hopefully some of the rides will be out the shop and the caddy will be in the shop and ill be able to hit some good shows. only hit two shows this year. danger zone 2008 @ mooney groove hosted by dangerous toys was a sick show. and summer fest 2008 was ok i guess..


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Oct 4 2008, 11:50 PM~11781389
> *cant wait for 2009 hoping shit will be on and crackin seriously. hopefully some of the rides will be out the shop and the caddy will be in the shop and ill be able to hit some good shows. only hit two shows this year. danger zone 2008 @ mooney groove hosted by dangerous toys was a sick show. and summer fest 2008 was ok i guess..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

uffin:


----------



## GABINO

:wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Sep 8 2008, 10:19 AM~11547837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :thumbsdown: NO LOWRIDERS, NO HYDRAULICS, !!!!NO SHOW!!!! I GUESS WE NEED TO TAKE IT TO THE STREETS CRUSING.
> *


SO WHO WENT TO THIS? :uh: :uh:


----------



## JROCK

LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING AND MEETING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
AND IF YOUR ROLLIN OUT TO THE SHOW SHOUT IT OUT AND REP. YOUR CLUB ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST:
GET READY!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 8 2008, 08:03 PM~11818171
> *SO WHO WENT TO THIS? :uh:  :uh:
> *


on the day of the show they started letting in lowriders. there was only like 2 or 3 lowriders. the lowriders in lindsay protested. and when the city saw the all the cars in line they shited. they offered to let all the lowriders in for free. here is some pics of the lowriders that protested. even the bikes protested


----------



## lrocky2003

here are some more pics. :biggrin: 








































here is a pic of the city kissing A**


----------



## Aint no Body!

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Oct 8 2008, 10:15 PM~11818881
> *on the day of the show they started letting in lowriders. there was only like 2 or 3 lowriders. the lowriders in lindsay protested. and when the city saw the all the cars in line they shited. they offered to let all the lowriders in for free. here is some pics of the lowriders that protested. even the bikes protested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Oct 8 2008, 10:20 PM~11818918
> *here are some more pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pic of the city kissing A**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## kutlass81

HERE IS 1 MORE SHOW IN THE 559 IF YOU ARE NOT GOING TO MAKE IT TO CARNALES UNIDOS IN BAKERS NEXT WEEKEND ON THE 26 OF OCTOBER 2008!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kutlass81

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## DETACHED

so whats up with 2009. i know lg shows are frowned upon but knowing my luck im not gonna be able to hit much again this year so what all shows are gonna have dates before the end of october i need dates for vacation times other wise my schedule for work is hit and miss with my weekends or its calling in if ive got the sick time. so 5150, lg, lrm, dont matter break me off with some locations and dates.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Oct 19 2008, 12:58 AM~11907798
> *HERE IS 1 MORE SHOW IN THE 559 IF YOU ARE NOT GOING TO MAKE IT TO CARNALES UNIDOS IN BAKERS NEXT WEEKEND ON THE 26 OF OCTOBER 2008!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Oct 22 2008, 12:32 AM~11937231
> *so whats up with 2009. i know lg shows are frowned upon but knowing my luck im not gonna be able to hit much again this year so what all shows are gonna have dates before the end of october i need dates for vacation times other wise my schedule for work is hit and miss with my weekends or its calling in if ive got the sick time.  so 5150, lg, lrm, dont matter break me off with some locations and dates.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DETACHED

dont know what your rollin your eyes about theres some shows with set dates already danger zone 2009 is set for march 28 2009 @ mooney groove theres a few others ive got written down looking for more.


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:41 AM~11938801
> *
> *


SO CLOVIS IS THE SPOT DO YOU HAVE ANY HATS THAT SAY NOR CAL KUSTOMS IF SO HOW CAN I GET ONE :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Oct 22 2008, 10:37 PM~11948156
> *SO CLOVIS IS THE SPOT  DO YOU HAVE ANY HATS THAT SAY NOR CAL KUSTOMS IF SO HOW CAN I GET ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETACHED

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 23 2008, 09:22 PM~11958328
> *:uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## bichkikr

that picture of the flyer isn't there anymore, can anyone give me the address to the show this Sunday in Clovis?


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by bichkikr_@Oct 24 2008, 11:47 PM~11968894
> *that picture of the flyer isn't there anymore, can anyone give me the address to the show this Sunday in Clovis?
> *


take clovis ave to barstow make a right go down two blocks to cole ave make a left on cole its a cultasack u will see the trucks and cars!


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 25 2008, 07:26 PM~11701256
> *SUP 559? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT FOR DA 559 

SUP RYDERS.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Nov 4 2008, 11:44 AM~12057513
> *TTT FOR DA 559
> 
> SUP RYDERS.
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 29 2007, 04:11 PM~9559605
> *POST UP ANY UP COMING EVENTS IN THE 559 AND SURROUNDING AREAS.  AS FAR AS SOCIAL EVENTS, CARSHOWS, HOP COMPETITIONS, BBQS, PICNICS, DANCES, ETC.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:    :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :guns: :guns: :burn: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 12 2008, 03:15 PM~12137430
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 13 2008, 06:10 PM~12149510
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP ? 
WHAT U GOT GOING ON? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 13 2008, 11:21 PM~12153209
> *SUP ?
> WHAT U GOT GOING ON? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


working Street Low Show this weekend. You guys going?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 13 2008, 11:21 PM~12153209
> *SUP ?
> WHAT U GOT GOING ON? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

WHERE IS THE TOY DRIVES AT?
DATES :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 21 2008, 08:40 AM~12220332
> *WHERE IS THE TOY DRIVES AT?
> DATES :biggrin:
> *


Toy Drive at LOWES in Tulare. Here's the link to the Topic.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442530

Heres a another flyer that lowridermike hooked me up with


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Nov 21 2008, 09:58 AM~12220479
> *Toy Drive at LOWES in Tulare. Here's the link to the Topic.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442530
> 
> Heres a another flyer that lowridermike hooked me up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOS THE TOYS GOING TO?
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind

c.v.c.c 1st annual christmas party dec 7th 5pm 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443184


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 23 2008, 05:11 PM~12237043
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 21 2008, 02:15 PM~12223208
> *WHOS THE TOYS GOING TO?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The Tulare Police Department will distribute the toys on the 19th to families that register with them. If anyone knows a *family in need* , go to the Tulare Police Department and sign them up to receive these toys starting Monday December 1st. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Nov 24 2008, 12:49 PM~12243457
> *The Tulare Police Department will distribute the toys on the 19th to families that register with them. If anyone knows a family in need , go to the Tulare Police Department and sign them up to receive these toys starting Monday December 1st.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Nov 21 2008, 10:30 PM~12226623
> *c.v.c.c 1st annual christmas party dec 7th 5pm
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443184
> *


bump hey guy..


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

WHATS UP MY 559 RYDERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Dec 4 2008, 11:42 AM~12334634
> *WHATS UP MY 559 RYDERS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF

WE WILL BE DRIVING AROUND TO ALL THE LOW INCOME AND HOMELESS MOTELS POERSONALY HANDING OUT THESE PRESENTS ON THE 22ND LIVE ROCK AND ROLL BAND DJ FREE FOOD IF YOU DONT BRING A VEHICLE JUS COME HANG OUT OR JUST DROP A TOY BY COME MEET THE LOCAL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 5 2008, 11:41 AM~12344394
> *WE WILL BE DRIVING AROUND TO ALL THE LOW INCOME AND HOMELESS MOTELS POERSONALY HANDING OUT THESE PRESENTS ON THE 22ND LIVE ROCK AND ROLL BAND  DJ FREE FOOD IF YOU DONT BRING A VEHICLE JUS COME HANG OUT OR JUST DROP A TOY BY  COME MEET THE LOCAL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN WE HOP THE CARS THERE


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 5 2008, 10:41 AM~12344394
> *WE WILL BE DRIVING AROUND TO ALL THE LOW INCOME AND HOMELESS MOTELS POERSONALY HANDING OUT THESE PRESENTS ON THE 22ND LIVE ROCK AND ROLL BAND  DJ FREE FOOD IF YOU DONT BRING A VEHICLE JUS COME HANG OUT OR JUST DROP A TOY BY  COME MEET THE LOCAL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TUFENUF

ttt


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 6 2008, 04:18 AM~12351850
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Dec 6 2008, 12:00 PM~12353282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Dec 6 2008, 12:00 PM~12353282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TUFENUF

THER ARE SOME GUYS WANTING SOME LO LOWS TOGETHER AFTER THE TOY DRIVE AND HITTING UP CHRISTMAS TREE LANE WOULD ANY ONE BE DOWN :0 FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC

:dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 8 2008, 11:12 PM~12375787
> *THER ARE SOME GUYS WANTING SOME LO LOWS TOGETHER AFTER THE TOY DRIVE AND HITTING UP CHRISTMAS TREE LANE WOULD ANY ONE BE DOWN  :0 FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT
> *


 :0


----------



## GABINO




----------



## TUFENUF

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 8 2008, 11:12 PM~12375787
> *THER ARE SOME GUYS WANTING SOME LO LOWS TOGETHER AFTER THE TOY DRIVE AND HITTING UP CHRISTMAS TREE LANE WOULD ANY ONE BE DOWN  :0 FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 10 2008, 02:49 PM~12391288
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up Victor see you on Sunday..


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 10 2008, 07:13 PM~12393811
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TUFENUF

any one attending indian joes new years bash at malaga park it will just be a hop and bike show there will be stuff for the kids bounce houses and activities there will also be free food the reason for no car show is because the park wont rent the grass out because it will be to wet he will be at our toy drive if any one has questions


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF

TTTTMFT


----------



## Aint no Body!

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 11 2008, 09:37 AM~12399384
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 12 2008, 06:11 AM~12409645
> *
> *


     :biggrin:


----------



## H&H




----------



## TUFENUF

TTT FO THAT BIG 559


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 12 2008, 08:50 PM~12416709
> *TTT FO THAT BIG 559
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Dec 13 2008, 09:46 AM~12419931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Dec 13 2008, 09:46 AM~12419931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og67impala

VATO LOCO C.M.C
PRESENTS
7TH ANNUAL DINUBA CHRISTMAS FUN RUN


DEC. 20TH 2008
PARRA LOS NINOS

START @ SAFARI CLUB GATHER @ 9-11

PARADE THRU TOWN PARTY @ SANDOVALS

FINISH @ PRECISION MOTORS - TOY DISTRIBUTION


"WE DONT GIVE TOYS,WE GIVE MEMORIES" 


ALL CAR AN MOTORCYCLES CLUBS INVITED...ITS FOR THE KIDS :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Dec 13 2008, 10:41 PM~12424504
> *VATO LOCO C.M.C
> PRESENTS
> 7TH ANNUAL DINUBA CHRISTMAS FUN RUN
> DEC. 20TH 2008
> PARRA LOS NINOS
> 
> START @ SAFARI CLUB GATHER @ 9-11
> 
> PARADE THRU TOWN PARTY @ SANDOVALS
> 
> FINISH @ PRECISION MOTORS - TOY DISTRIBUTION
> "WE DONT GIVE TOYS,WE GIVE MEMORIES"
> ALL CAR AN MOTORCYCLES CLUBS INVITED...ITS FOR THE KIDS  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## lowridermike




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Dec 15 2008, 12:53 AM~12432501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Dec 15 2008, 12:53 AM~12432501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Dec 15 2008, 12:53 AM~12432501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TUFENUF

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

WHATS UP GABINO!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 17 2008, 08:55 PM~12460639
> *WHATS UP GABINO!
> *


GETTING THINGS READY FOR THE 
NEW YEARS EVE DANCE!
YOU COMING ? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 18 2008, 08:39 AM~12464445
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT U DOING FOR NEW YEARS EVE? :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life

*
<a href=\'http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=48345219\' target=\'_blank\'>####vol.3 click here####</a>*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 18 2008, 10:48 AM~12465398
> *WHAT U DOING FOR NEW YEARS EVE? :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Dont know yet might have to work


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Dec 18 2008, 11:12 AM~12465572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=48345219\' target=\'_blank\'>####vol.3 click here####</a>
> *


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Dec 18 2008, 11:12 AM~12465572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=48345219\' target=\'_blank\'>####vol.3 click here####</a>
> *



comming to the toy drive


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 18 2008, 08:20 PM~12470338
> *comming to the toy drive
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 18 2008, 11:29 AM~12465720
> *Dont know yet might have to work
> *


   :banghead: :banghead: :nosad: :nosad: me too......


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 19 2008, 12:27 AM~12473000
> *    :banghead:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :nosad: me too......
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :nosad:


----------



## Cali Life

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 18 2008, 10:36 PM~12472000
> *:yessad:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 18 2008, 10:36 PM~12472000
> *:yessad:
> *


STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 19 2008, 12:27 AM~12473000
> *    :banghead:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :nosad: me too......
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 19 2008, 02:19 PM~12477091
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 19 2008, 08:09 PM~12479751
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP GABINO....


----------



## og67impala

T
T
T

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE HOMIES B SAFE LETS RIDE STRONG 4 2009


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Dec 19 2008, 11:40 PM~12481335
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE HOMIES B SAFE LETS RIDE STRONG 4 2009
> *



street riders taking shit over one blvd at a time


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Dec 19 2008, 11:40 PM~12481335
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE HOMIES B SAFE LETS RIDE STRONG 4 2009
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 19 2008, 02:19 PM~12477091
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..
> *


----------



## TUFENUF

:biggrin: :uh: :cheesy:  COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 20 2008, 04:04 AM~12482018
> *
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 19 2008, 08:28 PM~12479928
> *WHAT UP GABINO....
> *


SUP :biggrin: 
SO U MAKING IT TO THE NEW YEARS EVE DANCE?


----------



## Aint no Body!

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 26 2008, 10:26 AM~12530308
> *SUP :biggrin:
> SO U MAKING IT TO THE NEW YEARS EVE DANCE?
> 
> *


 :dunno: MIGHT BE IN MEXICO.....


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 27 2008, 12:06 PM~12536935
> *:dunno: MIGHT BE IN MEXICO.....
> *


 :twak: :banghead: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO




----------



## MR.559




----------



## Montecarloman78




----------



## Montecarloman78

What$ The Time 10 To 3? Im Gue$$in? :dunno: 

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 31 2008, 01:41 PM~12570705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Montecarloman78

New Year Hop!

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jan 2 2009, 02:04 PM~12585534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Year Hop!
> 
> ~~Ju$tice~~
> *


----------



## ls1mastermind

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450309


----------



## CE 707

i had a good time but cold as fuck I will post pics in a bit


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jan 2 2009, 02:04 PM~12585534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Year Hop!
> 
> ~~Ju$tice~~
> *


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 3 2009, 12:13 AM~12591117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## la Ottra

La Ottra coming for all u truck hoppers


----------



## la Ottra

> _Originally posted by la Ottra_@Jan 3 2009, 09:57 PM~12597625
> *La Ottra coming for all u truck hoppers
> *


yea right :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jan 4 2009, 06:49 PM~12605026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: "TOGETHER" CAR CLUB IS HAVING THUR 2 ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW & LIVE BAND ON MARCH 29, 2009 AT DA "PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA" ALSO MOVE IN TIME ON SATURDAY MARCH 28, 2009!! FLYER COMMING SOON!! :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 7 2009, 05:07 PM~12636033
> *:biggrin: "TOGETHER" CAR CLUB IS HAVING THUR 2 ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW & LIVE BAND ON MARCH 29, 2009 AT DA "PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA" ALSO MOVE IN TIME ON SATURDAY MARCH 28, 2009!! FLYER COMMING SOON!! :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU THERE ADAM....................


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jan 4 2009, 07:49 PM~12605026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jan 4 2009, 07:49 PM~12605026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










THIS FELL OUT WHEN U WERE HOPPN THAT DAY


----------



## Aint no Body!

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jan 7 2009, 08:48 PM~12638179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FELL OUT WHEN U WERE HOPPN THAT DAY
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Montecarloman78

When The Next Car Show/Hop 559? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jan 10 2009, 01:33 AM~12660486
> *When The Next Car Show/Hop 559? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

X3

TTT

4

Da 559


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

COME ON GABINO! WHAT ARE SOME OF THE UP COMING EVENTS IN THE 559 I KNOW YOU GOT SOME 411.


----------



## silvercaprice

x 4


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 12 2009, 10:28 PM~12687406
> *COME ON GABINO! WHAT ARE SOME OF THE UP COMING EVENTS IN THE 559 I KNOW YOU GOT SOME 411.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PANIC-5150

we all sould come together and throw a show homies y wait 4 a show when we all in cen cal and surounding areas sould throw a show. I kno we all can dew it. I'm sur all of u can agree with me on this 1. 

TTT

4 

Da

559


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 12 2009, 10:28 PM~12687406
> *COME ON GABINO! WHAT ARE SOME OF THE UP COMING EVENTS IN THE 559 I KNOW YOU GOT SOME 411.
> *


THE ONLY ONE I KNOW OF IS
DANGER ZONE MARCH 28TH
FOR MORE INFO. GO TO 
WWW.DANGEROUS-TOYS.ORG
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 12 2009, 10:28 PM~12687406
> *COME ON GABINO! WHAT ARE SOME OF THE UP COMING EVENTS IN THE 559 I KNOW YOU GOT SOME 411.
> *


O & THE L.I.F.E EASTER SAT BBQ
APRIL 11TH
@ MOONEY GROVE PARK
LAST YEARS WAS OFF THE HOOK
IF U WAITED TELL SUNDAY U MIST OUT :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:thumbsup: BBQ TIME :yes:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 13 2009, 02:00 AM~12689427
> *we all sould come together and throw a show homies y wait 4 a show when we all in cen cal and surounding areas sould throw a show. I kno we all can dew it. I'm sur all of u can agree with me on this 1.
> 
> TTT
> 
> 4
> 
> Da
> 
> 559
> *


















I'm with you bro!! So what do u guys say, u down?


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 13 2009, 04:10 PM~12693871
> *:thumbsup: BBQ TIME  :yes:
> *


MONET PIT TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 13 2009, 03:00 AM~12689427
> *we all sould come together and throw a show homies y wait 4 a show when we all in cen cal and surounding areas sould throw a show. I kno we all can dew it. I'm sur all of u can agree with me on this 1.
> 
> TTT
> 
> 4
> 
> Da
> 
> 559
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 13 2009, 09:31 AM~12690543
> *THE ONLY ONE I KNOW OF IS
> DANGER ZONE MARCH 28TH
> FOR MORE INFO. GO TO
> WWW.DANGEROUS-TOYS.ORG
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 13 2009, 09:46 AM~12690671
> *O & THE L.I.F.E EASTER SAT BBQ
> APRIL 11TH
> @ MOONEY GROVE PARK
> LAST YEARS WAS OFF THE HOOK
> IF U WAITED TELL SUNDAY U MIST OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jan 13 2009, 05:14 PM~12694565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you bro!! So what do u guys say, u down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'LL B HAVING A L.I.F.E. MEETING AT THE END OF THE MONTH :biggrin: 
I'V TALKED 2 SOME PEEPS & THEY ARE DOWN 2 BBQ EVERY OTHER SUNDAY
@ MOONEY GROVE 
"559 TTT"


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 14 2009, 08:28 AM~12700989
> *I'LL B HAVING A L.I.F.E. MEETING AT THE END OF THE MONTH :biggrin:
> I'V TALKED 2 SOME PEEPS & THEY ARE DOWN 2 BBQ EVERY OTHER SUNDAY
> @ MOONEY GROVE
> "559 TTT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Montecarloman78

When Is Da Show Gunna Be!

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## droppedltd

I THINK THERE SHOULD BE MORE LOWRIDERS AT THAT DANGER ZONE SHOW.....ITS A GOOD ASS SHOW AND THERE SHOULD BE MORE LOWRIDER SUPPORT


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 14 2009, 01:47 PM~12703097
> *I THINK THERE SHOULD BE MORE LOWRIDERS AT THAT DANGER ZONE SHOW.....ITS A GOOD ASS SHOW AND THERE SHOULD BE MORE LOWRIDER SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 14 2009, 01:47 PM~12703097
> *I THINK THERE SHOULD BE MORE LOWRIDERS AT THAT DANGER ZONE SHOW.....ITS A GOOD ASS SHOW AND THERE SHOULD BE MORE LOWRIDER SUPPORT
> *


YES SER! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 14 2009, 09:28 AM~12700989
> *I'LL B HAVING A L.I.F.E. MEETING AT THE END OF THE MONTH :biggrin:
> I'V TALKED 2 SOME PEEPS & THEY ARE DOWN 2 BBQ EVERY OTHER SUNDAY
> @ MOONEY GROVE
> "559 TTT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    Im in


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 14 2009, 12:47 PM~12703097
> *I THINK THERE SHOULD BE MORE LOWRIDERS AT THAT DANGER ZONE SHOW.....ITS A GOOD ASS SHOW AND THERE SHOULD BE MORE LOWRIDER SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## panchosgym

Galvan's Classic Car & Truck Show is on March 28th at the Regional Sports Park in Fresno 1707 W. Jensen (1974 & older only) for flyer viewing & info go to: www.galvansclassiccarshow.com


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jan 14 2009, 07:18 PM~12706357
> *     Im in
> *


THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT !
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind

next car hopp march 07 in lemoore!


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 14 2009, 09:28 AM~12700989
> *I'LL B HAVING A L.I.F.E. MEETING AT THE END OF THE MONTH :biggrin:
> I'V TALKED 2 SOME PEEPS & THEY ARE DOWN 2 BBQ EVERY OTHER SUNDAY
> @ MOONEY GROVE
> "559 TTT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how about 1 time a month over there and one time a month in fresno


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 14 2009, 09:28 AM~12700989
> *I'LL B HAVING A L.I.F.E. MEETING AT THE END OF THE MONTH :biggrin:
> I'V TALKED 2 SOME PEEPS & THEY ARE DOWN 2 BBQ EVERY OTHER SUNDAY
> @ MOONEY GROVE
> "559 TTT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sounds good let me kno


----------



## Cali Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jan 14 2009, 08:35 PM~12707326
> *Galvan's Classic Car & Truck Show  is on March 28th at the Regional Sports Park in Fresno  1707 W. Jensen  (1974 & older only)  for flyer viewing & info go to:  www.galvansclassiccarshow.com
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jan 14 2009, 11:51 PM~12710068
> *how about 1 time a month over there and one time a month in fresno
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## ls1mastermind

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453058

march 7th!!!!!!!!


----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT

4 DA

559


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 16 2009, 05:23 AM~12721199
> *TTT
> 
> 4 DA
> 
> 559
> *


ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jan 15 2009, 06:22 PM~12716917
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453058
> 
> march 7th!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Montecarloman78

Hey When Ever The Next ((CAR SHOW AND HOP)) Together! My Dad Works At RedBull And Is Gunna Have One Of Thos RedBull Minnie Cooper And Give FREE Redbull!!!   

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## Montecarloman78

Hey When Ever The Next ((CAR SHOW AND HOP)) Together! My Dad Works At RedBull And Is Gunna Have One Of Thos RedBull Minnie Cooper And Give FREE Redbull!!!   

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jan 17 2009, 06:29 PM~12735465
> *Hey When Ever The Next ((CAR SHOW AND HOP)) Together! My Dad Works At RedBull And Is Gunna Have One Of Thos RedBull Minnie Cooper And Give FREE Redbull!!!
> 
> ~~Ju$tice~~
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

WHAT'S UP 559 AREA CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS ? ?


----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT

SUP

559

RYDERS


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jan 18 2009, 11:00 AM~12739893
> *WHAT'S UP 559 AREA CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS ? ?
> *


SUP? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

What it do peeps


----------



## Cali Life

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PANIC-5150

It's Monday... What's up 559 . It's starting to get a lil warmer I'm seeing more and more rides bust out. 09 gonna b a good yr for all of us


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 19 2009, 01:53 PM~12749416
> *It's Monday... What's up 559 . It's starting to get a lil warmer I'm seeing more and more rides bust out. 09 gonna b a good yr for all of us
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 19 2009, 12:53 PM~12749416
> *It's Monday... What's up 559 . It's starting to get a lil warmer I'm seeing more and more rides bust out. 09 gonna b a good yr for all of us
> *


   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 19 2009, 01:17 PM~12749593
> *    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup gabino I bet ur shop is getting flooded with rides huh tax season. Shaooo


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 19 2009, 12:53 PM~12749416
> *It's Monday... What's up 559 . It's starting to get a lil warmer I'm seeing more and more rides bust out. 09 gonna b a good yr for all of us
> *


----------



## dadysgirl

:wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 19 2009, 02:12 PM~12750078
> *Sup gabino I bet ur shop is getting flooded with rides huh tax season. Shaooo
> *


NOT YET!  
JUST DOING PRICING ON BOTH JUICE & BEAT :biggrin: 
TAXES NEED TO COME QUICK !
I NEED MONEY FOR MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jan 15 2009, 06:22 PM~12716917
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453058
> 
> march 7th!!!!!!!!
> *


yup yup!!!!!!!

calling all riders!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 20 2009, 03:23 PM~12762429
> *NOT YET!
> JUST DOING PRICING ON BOTH JUICE & BEAT :biggrin:
> TAXES NEED TO COME QUICK !
> I NEED MONEY FOR MY RIDE :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 20 2009, 03:23 PM~12762429
> *NOT YET!
> JUST DOING PRICING ON BOTH JUICE & BEAT :biggrin:
> TAXES NEED TO COME QUICK !
> I NEED MONEY FOR MY RIDE :biggrin:
> 
> *


Yea I feel you I'm in da works of changing my trunk so it dnt look soo cludered. Hope to have it done by march. Slow process but every 1 rides r looking good for da cen cal area. Wish crusing was cuu again on mooneys. 

TTT


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 21 2009, 06:04 AM~12769108
> *Yea I feel you I'm in da works of changing my trunk so it dnt look soo cludered. Hope to have it done by march. Slow process but every 1 rides r looking good for da cen cal area. Wish crusing was cuu again on mooneys.
> 
> TTT
> *


TTT 4 THE 559! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 21 2009, 09:33 AM~12770121
> *TTT 4 THE 559! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 21 2009, 06:04 AM~12769108
> *Yea I feel you I'm in da works of changing my trunk so it dnt look soo cludered. Hope to have it done by march. Slow process but every 1 rides r looking good for da cen cal area. Wish crusing was cuu again on mooneys.
> 
> TTT
> *


cruising could come back if we all went out together!!!!!!!!!!
keep hope alive!


----------



## PANIC-5150

We all sould dew this but u kno how them cops r on mooneys wanna pull over any1 espescially da motorcycle cops. But we down to roll and cruz. A good spot would be prosperity in tulare we got double lanes and no pot holes plus the cops ant hardly out there and it's well lit up too. Sumthing tothink about!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 22 2009, 03:14 AM~12780049
> *We all sould dew this but u kno how them cops r on mooneys wanna pull over any1 espescially da motorcycle cops. But we down to roll and cruz. A good spot would be prosperity in tulare we got double lanes and no pot holes plus the cops ant hardly out there and it's well lit up too. Sumthing tothink about!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 22 2009, 03:14 AM~12780049
> *We all sould dew this but u kno how them cops r on mooneys wanna pull over any1 espescially da motorcycle cops. But we down to roll and cruz. A good spot would be prosperity in tulare we got double lanes and no pot holes plus the cops ant hardly out there and it's well lit up too. Sumthing tothink about!!!
> *


THAT WOULD BE NICE  
BUT FOR IT TO WORK WE WOULD HAVE TO LET THEM KNOW WHAT WE ARE 
DOING :uh: 
AFTER TALKING TO VPD ABOUT THE BBQS WE DO 
FOR EASTER SAT & END OF SUMMER THEY LIKED THAT WE DID IT ALL AS 
ONE BIG GROUP!
THEY DID'NT EVEN GO OUT TO CHECK ON US FOR THE END OF SUMMER BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150+Jan 22 2009, 02:14 AM~12780049-->
> 
> 
> 
> We all sould dew this but u kno how them cops r on mooneys wanna pull over any1 espescially da motorcycle cops. But we down to roll and cruz. A good spot would be prosperity in tulare we got double lanes and no pot holes plus the cops ant hardly out there and it's well lit up too. Sumthing tothink about!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the idea. Plenty of room to cruise n parking space too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GABINO_@Jan 22 2009, 08:40 AM~12781079
> *THAT WOULD BE NICE
> BUT FOR IT TO WORK WE WOULD HAVE TO LET THEM KNOW WHAT WE ARE
> DOING :uh:
> AFTER TALKING TO VPD ABOUT THE BBQS WE DO
> FOR EASTER SAT & END OF SUMMER THEY LIKED THAT WE DID IT ALL AS
> ONE BIG GROUP!
> THEY DID'NT EVEN GO OUT TO CHECK ON US FOR THE END OF SUMMER BBQ :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150

Dam that's good that they didn't check up on u guys @ da BBQ. I guess with cruising is out of da question since it's prohibited. But your right gabino gotta dew it as a big group were gonna have to get more involved with ur LIFE meetings and community fuctions. Like I said 09 is gonna b a good yr for all cen cal clubs.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 22 2009, 02:43 PM~12783653
> *Dam that's good that they didn't check up on u guys @ da BBQ. I guess with cruising is out of da question since it's prohibited. But your right gabino gotta dew it as a big group were gonna have to get more involved with ur LIFE meetings and community fuctions. Like I said 09 is gonna b a good yr for all cen cal clubs.
> *


NEXT L.I.F.E. MEETING WILL BE AT MOONEY GROVE 
SUNDAY THE 7TH
AS LONG AS ITS NOT RAINING :uh: 
THEY ARE LOOKING FOR SPONSORS !
SO IF WE ALL GET SOME $ FROM EACH CLUB 
OR DO SOME WORK ON SOME OF THE ARBORS 
WE CAN USE THEM MORE OFTEN :biggrin: 
SO IF U WANT TO GET INVOLVED  
SHOW UP ON THE 7TH
OR LET ME KNOW


----------



## PANIC-5150

Well b there


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 23 2009, 09:28 AM~12791479
> *NEXT L.I.F.E. MEETING WILL BE AT MOONEY GROVE
> SUNDAY THE 7TH
> AS LONG AS ITS NOT RAINING  :uh:
> THEY ARE LOOKING FOR SPONSORS !
> SO IF WE ALL GET SOME $ FROM EACH CLUB
> OR DO SOME WORK ON SOME OF THE ARBORS
> WE CAN USE THEM MORE OFTEN  :biggrin:
> SO IF U WANT TO GET INVOLVED
> SHOW UP ON THE 7TH
> OR LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 23 2009, 02:24 PM~12794320
> *Well b there
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Car Show Classic Car And Truck Show!!! March 28th At Regional Sports Park 1707 W.Jensen Ave. Ill Post Flyer Later!


----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT

What's up 559 area


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## GABINO

sup 559? :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62




----------



## teacherspet

uffin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

My Scaner Sucks Ass! But Heres The Flyer!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jan 25 2009, 10:20 PM~12814279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Scaner Sucks Ass! But Heres The Flyer!
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 25 2009, 04:57 PM~12810939
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 23 2009, 09:28 AM~12791479
> *NEXT L.I.F.E. MEETING WILL BE AT MOONEY GROVE
> SUNDAY THE 7TH
> AS LONG AS ITS NOT RAINING  :uh:
> THEY ARE LOOKING FOR SPONSORS !
> SO IF WE ALL GET SOME $ FROM EACH CLUB
> OR DO SOME WORK ON SOME OF THE ARBORS
> WE CAN USE THEM MORE OFTEN  :biggrin:
> SO IF U WANT TO GET INVOLVED
> SHOW UP ON THE 7TH
> OR LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY BAD SUNDAY THE 8TH :banghead: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

SUNDAY DA 8TH THEN???


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 26 2009, 03:11 PM~12819925
> *SUNDAY DA 8TH THEN???
> *


YA ON SUNDAY
SOME OF US DO WORK ON SAT :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

WELL I WRK 2 @ SAPUTO ON PAIGE IF IM NOT OFF ILL HIT U UP B 4 DA MEETING GABINO. 559 827 7273 MY #


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 26 2009, 03:18 PM~12819995
> *WELL I WRK 2 @ SAPUTO ON PAIGE IF IM NOT OFF ILL HIT U UP B 4 DA MEETING GABINO. 559 827 7273 MY #
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 27 2009, 09:16 AM~12827879
> *
> *


Whats up GABINO any word on the show? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 27 2009, 12:23 PM~12829570
> *Whats up GABINO any word on the show? :biggrin:
> *


NOT YET THEY SAID BY FRIDAY :uh: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jan 25 2009, 11:20 PM~12814279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Scaner Sucks Ass! But Heres The Flyer!
> *



glavans is always a cool lil show good times


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 27 2009, 10:37 PM~12833021
> *NOT YET THEY SAID BY FRIDAY  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT 

































SUP 559 RYDERS


----------



## GABINO

IT'S A COLD MOE FOE IN MY SHOP!  
COME ON SUMMER TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 29 2009, 09:16 AM~12847392
> *IT'S A COLD MOE FOE IN MY SHOP!
> COME ON SUMMER TIME! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 25 2009, 03:57 PM~12810939
> *uffin:
> *


<span style='color:red'> ADAM


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 29 2009, 09:16 AM~12847392
> *IT'S A COLD MOE FOE IN MY SHOP!
> COME ON SUMMER TIME! :biggrin:
> *



SUP GABINO !!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 29 2009, 08:17 PM~12853854
> *SUP GABINO !!!
> *


SUP? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 29 2009, 03:30 PM~12851111
> *<span style='color:red'>      ADAM
> *



Clubs regrouping, We'll be back!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 29 2009, 10:33 PM~12856198
> *Clubs regrouping,  We'll be back!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 29 2009, 11:33 PM~12856198
> *Clubs regrouping,  We'll be back!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 29 2009, 11:33 PM~12856198
> *Clubs regrouping,  We'll be back!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 29 2009, 11:00 PM~12855905
> *SUP? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ANY INFO?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## PANIC-5150

:cheesy: 
WHAT IT DEW 559


----------



## 82fleet




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 30 2009, 08:07 PM~12862698
> *ANY INFO?
> *


     
NOT YET :uh: :uh:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 30 2009, 08:07 PM~12862698
> *ANY INFO?
> *


IT'S A GO !
CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW MAY 2ND
STILL WORKING ON LOCATION  
I'LL START A TOPIC FOR IT WITH MORE INFO. TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 2 2009, 01:26 PM~12883435
> *IT'S A GO !
> CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW MAY 2ND
> STILL WORKING ON LOCATION
> I'LL START A TOPIC FOR IT WITH MORE INFO. TONIGHT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 2 2009, 02:26 PM~12883435
> *IT'S A GO !
> CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW MAY 2ND
> STILL WORKING ON LOCATION
> I'LL START A TOPIC FOR IT WITH MORE INFO. TONIGHT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   Let me know if you need any help with anything else. :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 2 2009, 01:26 PM~12883435
> *IT'S A GO !
> CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW MAY 2ND
> STILL WORKING ON LOCATION
> I'LL START A TOPIC FOR IT WITH MORE INFO. TONIGHT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 2 2009, 08:13 PM~12887191
> *   Let me know if you need any help with anything else. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS I WILL!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 23 2009, 09:28 AM~12791479
> *NEXT L.I.F.E. MEETING WILL BE AT MOONEY GROVE
> SUNDAY THE 7TH
> AS LONG AS ITS NOT RAINING  :uh:
> THEY ARE LOOKING FOR SPONSORS !
> SO IF WE ALL GET SOME $ FROM EACH CLUB
> OR DO SOME WORK ON SOME OF THE ARBORS
> WE CAN USE THEM MORE OFTEN  :biggrin:
> SO IF U WANT TO GET INVOLVED
> SHOW UP ON THE 7TH
> OR LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS ON SUNDAY THE 8TH :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
12 NOON


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 2 2009, 10:18 PM~12889383
> *THANKS I WILL!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## felix96

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW

5
5
9
:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 2 2009, 02:26 PM~12883435
> *IT'S A GO !
> CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW MAY 2ND
> STILL WORKING ON LOCATION
> I'LL START A TOPIC FOR IT WITH MORE INFO. TONIGHT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 3 2009, 11:24 PM~12900834
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

IT'S GOING TO RAIN SUNDAY :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2009, 10:41 AM~12903599
> *IT'S GOING TO RAIN SUNDAY :uh:
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## GABINO




----------



## PANIC-5150

SUP 559 RYDERS


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

WORKING ON THE FLIER FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW!
I'LL POST IT AS SOME AS IT'S DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 5 2009, 09:47 AM~12913874
> *WORKING ON THE FLIER FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW!
> I'LL POST IT AS SOME AS IT'S DONE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 5 2009, 10:47 AM~12913874
> *WORKING ON THE FLIER FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW!
> I'LL POST IT AS SOME AS IT'S DONE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## ls1mastermind




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 6 2009, 02:18 AM~12923219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 6 2009, 12:28 AM~12922521
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 6 2009, 02:18 AM~12923219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 2 2009, 10:55 PM~12889828
> *THIS IS ON SUNDAY THE 8TH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 12 NOON
> *


SUNDAY @ 1PM
MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISA :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I DON'T THINK IT'S GOING TO RAIN


----------



## GABINO

BIG UPS TO THE 559 ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 7 2009, 01:58 PM~12935356
> *SUNDAY @ 1PM
> MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I DON'T THINK IT'S GOING TO RAIN
> *


get out of work at 3:00 try to make it after work


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 8 2009, 12:08 AM~12939557
> *get out of work at 3:00 try to make it after work
> *


COOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

THANKS TO ALL OF THOSE THAT SHOWED UP AT THE L.I.F.E MEETING TODAY  
LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD EASTER SAT THIS YEAR ONCE AGAIN :biggrin: 
CLUBS SO FAR IN ON THE BBQ ARE
BROWN SOCIETY
JUST CLOWNING 
LEGENDS
MASTERMINDS
MO FO CUSTOMS
MAJESTICS (DELANO)
NUESTRA COSA
SUDDEN IMPACT 
MIJENTE
SO IF U WANT IN ON THE FLYER
LET ME KNOW


----------



## GABINO

TTT
559


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 8 2009, 09:52 PM~12946854
> *THANKS TO ALL OF THOSE THAT SHOWED UP AT THE L.I.F.E MEETING TODAY
> LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD EASTER SAT THIS YEAR ONCE AGAIN  :biggrin:
> CLUBS SO FAR IN ON THE BBQ ARE
> BROWN SOCIETY
> JUST CLOWNING
> LEGENDS
> MASTERMINDS
> MO FO CUSTOMS
> MAJESTICS  (DELANO)
> NUESTRA COSA
> SUDDEN IMPACT
> MIJENTE
> SO IF U WANT IN ON THE FLYER
> LET ME KNOW
> *



:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 6 2009, 02:18 AM~12923219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 6 2009, 02:18 AM~12923219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 8 2009, 09:52 PM~12946854
> *THANKS TO ALL OF THOSE THAT SHOWED UP AT THE L.I.F.E MEETING TODAY
> LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD EASTER SAT THIS YEAR ONCE AGAIN  :biggrin:
> CLUBS SO FAR IN ON THE BBQ ARE
> BROWN SOCIETY
> JUST CLOWNING
> LEGENDS
> MASTERMINDS
> MO FO CUSTOMS
> MAJESTICS  (DELANO)
> NUESTRA COSA
> SUDDEN IMPACT
> MIJENTE
> SO IF U WANT IN ON THE FLYER
> LET ME KNOW
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 9 2009, 02:09 PM~12952329
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 8 2009, 09:52 PM~12946854
> *THANKS TO ALL OF THOSE THAT SHOWED UP AT THE L.I.F.E MEETING TODAY
> LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD EASTER SAT THIS YEAR ONCE AGAIN  :biggrin:
> CLUBS SO FAR IN ON THE BBQ ARE
> BROWN SOCIETY
> JUST CLOWNING
> LEGENDS
> MASTERMINDS
> MO FO CUSTOMS
> MAJESTICS  (DELANO)
> NUESTRA COSA
> SUDDEN IMPACT
> MIJENTE
> SO IF U WANT IN ON THE FLYER
> LET ME KNOW
> *


were down to roll


----------



## TUFENUF




----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 11 2009, 11:49 AM~12972925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean 62 Im Diggin Thos Duals Pipes! :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

559 i need the left side dont matter what color just p.m. me with the info. for 1993 cadillac thanks.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Feb 12 2009, 07:39 PM~12987493
> *Clean 62 Im Diggin Thos Duals Pipes! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 13 2009, 05:02 AM~12991458
> *
> *



thanks bro


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Feb 12 2009, 07:39 PM~12987493
> *Clean 62 Im Diggin Thos Duals Pipes! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## GABINO




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 13 2009, 09:55 AM~12992805
> *
> *



When is danger zone show? Gabino...everyone is askn me.....


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 13 2009, 10:13 AM~12992935
> *When is danger zone show? Gabino...everyone is askn me.....
> *


MARCH 28th :biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 13 2009, 10:51 AM~12992761
> *thanks bro
> *


Np!!! :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

So No Car Shows Till March?? None In Feb? :dunno:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 13 2009, 11:00 PM~12999411
> *MARCH 28th :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *



What show is this homie? Any info on it?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 14 2009, 01:27 PM~13002712
> *What show is this homie? Any info on it?
> *


BIG SHOW IN VISALIA MOONEY GROVE PARK :biggrin: 
MOSTLY TRUCKS BUT HELLA BIG
THEY HAD OVER 900 ENTERS LAST YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: 
GOOD SPOT TO BBQ


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 15 2009, 09:23 PM~13013398
> *BIG SHOW IN VISALIA MOONEY GROVE PARK :biggrin:
> MOSTLY TRUCKS BUT HELLA BIG
> THEY HAD OVER 900 ENTERS LAST YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> GOOD SPOT TO BBQ
> *



Cool  prolly got check it out


----------



## GABINO




----------



## 51 chevy

anybody know about the car show? they had one last year akers and caldwell at the church


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 6 2009, 02:18 AM~12923219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I guess there will be no preformances.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 16 2009, 10:01 AM~13016423
> *anybody know about the car show? they had one last year akers and caldwell at the church
> *



Are you talking about the fifty1fifty show?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 13 2009, 11:00 PM~12999411
> *MARCH 28th :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 15 2009, 09:23 PM~13013398
> *BIG SHOW IN VISALIA MOONEY GROVE PARK :biggrin:
> MOSTLY TRUCKS BUT HELLA BIG
> THEY HAD OVER 900 ENTERS LAST YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> GOOD SPOT TO BBQ
> *


Yes mostly trucks but they do have lowrider classes. :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 16 2009, 09:35 AM~13016638
> *Are you talking about the fifty1fifty show?
> *


yes do you know when the date is


----------



## Mrvdizzy

*March 28th at Mooney Grove Park* $30 per vehicle with 2 people, $10 extra for a vehicle on a trailer, roll in is 6am -10am.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 16 2009, 11:24 AM~13017002
> *yes do you know when the date is
> *


Have heard if there throwing another yet.

Any one got any info on fifty1fiftys next show?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Feb 16 2009, 06:03 PM~13020694
> *March 28th at Mooney Grove Park $30 per vehicle with 2 people, $10 extra for a vehicle on a trailer, roll in is 6am -10am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


makes u want 2 get pulled over :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermike

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 16 2009, 12:01 PM~13016423
> *anybody know about the car show? they had one last year akers and caldwell at the church
> *


FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IS STILL GETTING DATES LOCKED IN ....WE WILL LET EVERY ONE KNOW ON ANY DATES WE WILL HAVE SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!WE WILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Feb 18 2009, 09:45 AM~13038559
> *FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IS STILL GETTING DATES LOCKED IN ....WE WILL LET EVERY ONE KNOW ON ANY DATES WE WILL HAVE SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!WE WILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Feb 18 2009, 09:45 AM~13038559
> *FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IS STILL GETTING DATES LOCKED IN ....WE WILL LET EVERY ONE KNOW ON ANY DATES WE WILL HAVE SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!WE WILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



You guys always throw some good shows!!


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2009, 07:57 PM~13044775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2009, 08:57 PM~13044775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know i'll be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2009, 08:57 PM~13044775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 8 2009, 09:52 PM~12946854
> *THANKS TO ALL OF THOSE THAT SHOWED UP AT THE L.I.F.E MEETING TODAY
> LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD EASTER SAT THIS YEAR ONCE AGAIN  :biggrin:
> CLUBS SO FAR IN ON THE BBQ ARE
> BROWN SOCIETY
> JUST CLOWNING
> LEGENDS
> MASTERMINDS
> MO FO CUSTOMS
> MAJESTICS  (DELANO)
> NUESTRA COSA
> SUDDEN IMPACT
> MIJENTE
> SO IF U WANT IN ON THE FLYER
> LET ME KNOW
> *


L.I.F.E MEETING TOMORROW SUNDAY 22ND
MOONEYS GROVE PARK @ 1PM
FOR MORE INFO. ON THE SPONSORSHIP


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Feb 16 2009, 06:03 PM~13020694
> *March 28th at Mooney Grove Park $30 per vehicle with 2 people, $10 extra for a vehicle on a trailer, roll in is 6am -10am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will be there again!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2009, 08:57 PM~13044775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 21 2009, 09:59 AM~13068095
> *L.I.F.E MEETING TOMORROW SUNDAY 22ND
> MOONEYS GROVE PARK @ 1PM
> FOR MORE INFO. ON THE SPONSORSHIP
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by GABINO+Feb 18 2009, 07:54 AM~13038146-->
> 
> 
> 
> makes u want 2 get pulled over :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a good time but you know theres always knuckleheads around.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aint no Body!_@Feb 21 2009, 07:36 PM~13071878
> *Will be there again!!
> *


See you there.


----------



## Mrvdizzy

Just posting it up for people wanting more info on this.


----------



## americanlegion779

I would like to invite anybody or any car clubs intrested in a Car Show in Terra Bella, California on May 24, 2009. This Car Show is being put togetheir by Terra Bella American Legion Post 779 and Nuestro Pride Car Club from Porterville, California. The show classes are still being sorted out, keep checking for updates.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by americanlegion779_@Feb 23 2009, 10:01 PM~13092961
> *I would like to invite anybody or any car clubs intrested in a Car Show in Terra Bella, California on May 24, 2009. This Car Show is being put togetheir by Terra Bella American Legion Post 779 and Nuestro Pride Car Club from Porterville, California. The show classes are still being sorted out, keep checking for updates.
> *



:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Feb 23 2009, 02:37 PM~13087614
> *It's a good time but you know theres always knuckleheads around.
> See you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Feb 23 2009, 02:45 PM~13087685
> *Just posting it up for people wanting more info on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by americanlegion779_@Feb 23 2009, 10:01 PM~13092961
> *I would like to invite anybody or any car clubs intrested in a Car Show in Terra Bella, California on May 24, 2009. This Car Show is being put togetheir by Terra Bella American Legion Post 779 and Nuestro Pride Car Club from Porterville, California. The show classes are still being sorted out, keep checking for updates.
> *


 :0


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Feb 23 2009, 02:37 PM~13087614
> *It's a good time but you know theres always knuckleheads around.
> See you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Feb 23 2009, 02:45 PM~13087685
> *Just posting it up for people wanting more info on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Feb 23 2009, 02:45 PM~13087685
> *Just posting it up for people wanting more info on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## 3wishz




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Feb 25 2009, 10:29 AM~13107824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 25 2009, 10:17 AM~13107736
> *WE WILL BE THERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 25 2009, 07:52 PM~13112891
> *:nicoderm:
> *


SO IS UR RIDE GOING TO MAKE IT OUT THIS YEAR? :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THE GREEN ONE


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Feb 23 2009, 02:45 PM~13087685
> *Just posting it up for people wanting more info on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











Hoping to make this one~~~Premier C.C


----------



## Montecarloman78

Whats The Next Car Show Comin Soon??

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Feb 26 2009, 07:26 PM~13122577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to make this one~~~Premier C.C
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
559


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 4 2009, 09:41 PM~13185653
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 559
> *


----------



## GABINO

IS ANYONE ON HERE GOING TO THE SHOW IN LINDSAY MARCH 22? :uh:


----------



## GABINO

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHELADAS75

559ers come thru and check it out!

has acouple of you guys roll thru last year,, keebs,cooks1970,richies59 and acouple of others..


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 6 2009, 10:20 PM~13206209
> *559ers come thru and check it out!
> 
> has acouple of you guys roll thru last year,, keebs,cooks1970,richies59 and acouple of others..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: we'll be there again this year! :nicoderm:


----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 6 2009, 07:54 AM~13199946
> *IS ANYONE ON HERE GOING TO THE SHOW IN LINDSAY MARCH 22? :uh:
> *


WHAT? WHAT LINDSAY SHOW :uh:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Mar 6 2009, 11:51 PM~13206923
> *WHAT? WHAT LINDSAY SHOW :uh:
> *


WHO'S PUTTING IT TOGETHER?
:nicoderm:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 6 2009, 09:31 AM~13200307
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


LINDSAY SHOW IS INVITATIONAL ONLY..............AND THAT CENTRAL VALLEY RIDES IS MAINLY THE ONE ORGANIZING IT.....DID YOU GET INVITED GABINO???? MY DAD DIDNT......


----------



## droppedltd

IF I REMEMBER RIGHT DIDNT THEY NOT WANT LOWRIDERS LAST YEAR??? :angry: BUT YEA WERE NOT WORRIED ABOUT IT........WE WOULDNT GO ANYWAYS :roflmao: DONT PROMOTE THAT STUFF :thumbsdown: ANYWAYS WE GOT DANGER ZONE!!!!! PLUS LOTS OF LOCAL SHOWS......DOIN A BENEFIT SHOW IN FRESNO IN APRIL AT A SCHOOL..... uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 6 2009, 08:54 AM~13199946
> *IS ANYONE ON HERE GOING TO THE SHOW IN LINDSAY MARCH 22? :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 ?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 7 2009, 07:52 AM~13207944
> *LINDSAY SHOW IS INVITATIONAL ONLY..............AND THAT CENTRAL VALLEY RIDES IS MAINLY THE ONE ORGANIZING IT.....DID YOU GET INVITED GABINO???? MY DAD DIDNT......
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 7 2009, 07:52 AM~13207944
> *LINDSAY SHOW IS INVITATIONAL ONLY..............AND THAT CENTRAL VALLEY RIDES IS MAINLY THE ONE ORGANIZING IT.....DID YOU GET INVITED GABINO???? MY DAD DIDNT......
> *


NOPE :0 
I ASKED MOST OF THE SHOW GOERS IN AROUND HERE
THE ONLY ONE THATS SAID THEY GOT INVITS WERE TRUCK CLUBS :uh: 

O WELL WE HAVE DANGER ZONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Fuck them old ******* if they don't want lowriders at their show! :scrutinize:


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 6 2009, 07:54 AM~13199946
> *IS ANYONE ON HERE GOING TO THE SHOW IN LINDSAY MARCH 22? :uh:
> *


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 7 2009, 04:43 PM~13211238
> *Fuck them old ******* if they don't want lowriders at their show! :scrutinize:
> *


YEA I THINK LAST YEAR THEY DIDNT AND THIS YEAR THEY ARE. IT DOESNT MATTER.....GOT DANGER ZONE!!!! AND FROM WHAT I CAN SEE THERES BEEN SOME CARS FROM BROWN SOCIETY IN LOWRIDER MAG.....NONE OF YOU GUYS WERE INVITED? :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 7 2009, 04:43 PM~13211238
> *Fuck them old ******* if they don't want lowriders at their show! :scrutinize:
> *


 :yes: x2


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 7 2009, 04:00 PM~13210941
> *NOPE :0
> I ASKED MOST OF THE SHOW GOERS IN AROUND HERE
> THE ONLY ONE THATS SAID THEY GOT INVITS WERE TRUCK CLUBS :uh:
> 
> O WELL WE HAVE DANGER ZONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

:thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 7 2009, 04:43 PM~13211238
> *Fuck them old ******* if they don't want lowriders at their show! :scrutinize:
> *


Yeah, Fuck them old Honkys!!!!!


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 7 2009, 03:00 PM~13210941
> *NOPE :0
> I ASKED MOST OF THE SHOW GOERS IN AROUND HERE
> THE ONLY ONE THATS SAID THEY GOT INVITS WERE TRUCK CLUBS :uh:
> 
> O WELL WE HAVE DANGER ZONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



My son and nephew lowrider bikes along with 3 other bikes got invited


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 7 2009, 11:49 PM~13214255
> *YEA I THINK LAST YEAR THEY DIDNT AND THIS YEAR THEY ARE. IT DOESNT MATTER.....GOT DANGER ZONE!!!! AND FROM WHAT I CAN SEE THERES BEEN SOME CARS FROM BROWN SOCIETY IN LOWRIDER MAG.....NONE OF YOU GUYS WERE INVITED? :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 7 2009, 08:52 AM~13207944
> *LINDSAY SHOW IS INVITATIONAL ONLY..............AND THAT CENTRAL VALLEY RIDES IS MAINLY THE ONE ORGANIZING IT.....DID YOU GET INVITED GABINO???? MY DAD DIDNT......
> *


EASTSIDE WILL BE THERE TO REPP 559


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## 3wishz

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 7 2009, 05:00 PM~13210941
> *NOPE :0
> I ASKED MOST OF THE SHOW GOERS IN AROUND HERE
> THE ONLY ONE THATS SAID THEY GOT INVITS WERE TRUCK CLUBS :uh:
> 
> O WELL WE HAVE DANGER ZONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WAS INVITED..............


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 6 2009, 09:54 AM~13199946
> *IS ANYONE ON HERE GOING TO THE SHOW IN LINDSAY MARCH 22? :uh:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY CEN CALI WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 9 2009, 04:38 PM~13227327
> *EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WAS INVITED..............
> *


----------



## CuttyMobbin'

Sup anybody know if theres anything going down at Mooney Grove for Easter? I know theyve had it in the past years but not sure about this year. :dunno:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Mar 10 2009, 02:03 AM~13233625
> *Sup anybody know if theres anything going down at Mooney Grove for Easter? I know theyve had it in the past years but not sure about this year.  :dunno:
> *


The Car Clubs will be there on Saturday, check out the L.I.F.E.'S 2ND EASTER SAT MOONEY GROVE PARK under Show & Events.


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 9 2009, 12:49 PM~13225368
> *EASTSIDE WILL BE THERE TO REPP 559
> *


THATS KOO.....WHAT CARS YOU TAKING? WE WOULDNT GO ANYWAYS........NOT SUPPORTING THAT SHOW MUCH........DANGER ZONE HAD 900 CARS LAST YEAR!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 9 2009, 03:38 PM~13227327
> *EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WAS INVITED..............
> *



Blvd kings Fresno chapter where invited also


----------



## MR.559

I just got confirmation from L.G produtions Fresno show will be may 17th

Tachi palace lemoore will be sept. 6th

2 more shows tba


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Mar 9 2009, 05:14 AM~13222668
> *Yeah, Fuck them old Honkys!!!!!
> *



D your the whitest chicano i know of :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR SHOW LABOR DAY WEEKEND. SUNDAY SEPT.6TH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 10 2009, 09:25 PM~13243893
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR SHOW LABOR DAY WEEKEND. SUNDAY SEPT.6TH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm: Im there! :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd

The ones accepting the cars to the invitational have never built a car and still don't have a car. So how can they know what qualifies a car to be in the show. :dunno: So for those who have a show quality car, don't feel to bad about not getting invited.


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 7 2009, 08:58 AM~13207963
> *IF I REMEMBER RIGHT DIDNT THEY NOT WANT LOWRIDERS LAST YEAR??? :angry: BUT YEA WERE NOT WORRIED ABOUT IT........WE WOULDNT GO ANYWAYS  :roflmao:  DONT PROMOTE THAT STUFF  :thumbsdown: ANYWAYS WE GOT DANGER ZONE!!!!! PLUS LOTS OF LOCAL SHOWS......DOIN A BENEFIT SHOW IN FRESNO IN APRIL AT A SCHOOL..... uffin:
> *


More info on that that benefit show in Fresno


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 10 2009, 08:57 PM~13243485
> *D your the whitest chicano i know of :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 10 2009, 09:26 PM~13243910
> *:nicoderm:  Im there! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 10 2009, 11:28 PM~13245243
> *The ones accepting the cars to the invitational have never built a car and still don't have a car. So how can they know what qualifies a car to be in the show.  :dunno: So for those who have a show quality car, don't feel to bad about not getting invited.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Mar 11 2009, 06:05 AM~13246074
> *:biggrin:
> *


MY DAD COULD USE SOME HELP WITH THIS SHOW APRIL 4TH :biggrin: .......BRING THE CAPRICE OUT!!!! AND YOUR CLUB.......


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 11 2009, 12:55 AM~13245659
> *More info on that that benefit show in Fresno
> *


ITS APRIL 4TH ON MAROA BETWEEN BARSTOW AND BULLARD. ITS AT A SCHOOL. WERE TRYING TO SEE IF BIKES ARE GUNNA BE JUDGED AND STUFF. THEY SAID THEY WOULD LET US KNOW BY FRIDAY AFTERNOON ILL KEEP YOU IN TOUCH!!!!!


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 11 2009, 07:51 AM~13246744
> *:0  :0
> *


TRUTH HURTS!!! :rofl:


----------



## droppedltd

SO NONE OF THESE CARS WERE INVITED??? OBVIOUSLY THEY DONT HAVE THE BEST OF THE BEST......BUT LIKE I SAID NO ONE SHOULD REALLY BE WORRIED ABOUT NOT GETTING INVITED WHEN NEITHER PERSON WHO ACCEPTS THE CARS HAS NEVER BUILT A CAR. DOESNT KNOW WHAT IT TAKES...BLOOD, SWEAT, MONEY AND TEARS. STILL DOES NOT OWN A CAR. DID NOT ATTEND THE LG SHOWS, STREETLOW SHOWS, OR LOWRIDER MAG SHOWS. SO THESE CARS WHO HAVE BEEN IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DID NOT GET INVITED.....NO NEED TO WORRY  
























THEY WANTED THE BEST OF THE BEST........DELEGATION AND BROWN SOCIETY SHOULD BE THERE!!! :rant: BUT YOU GOTTA ATTEND THE SHOWS TO FIND THESE CARS. NOT JUST ONES THAT ATTEND SMALL SELF PROMOTED SHOWS :0 LIKE I SAID DANGER ZONE!!!!! HOPE TO SEE DELEGATION OUT THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 11 2009, 05:46 PM~13252564
> *SO NONE OF THESE CARS WERE INVITED??? OBVIOUSLY THEY DONT HAVE THE BEST OF THE BEST......BUT LIKE I SAID NO ONE SHOULD REALLY BE WORRIED ABOUT NOT GETTING INVITED WHEN NEITHER PERSON WHO ACCEPTS THE CARS HAS NEVER BUILT A CAR. DOESNT KNOW WHAT IT TAKES...BLOOD, SWEAT, MONEY AND TEARS. STILL DOES NOT OWN A CAR. DID NOT ATTEND THE LG SHOWS, STREETLOW SHOWS, OR LOWRIDER MAG SHOWS. SO THESE CARS WHO HAVE BEEN IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DID NOT GET INVITED.....NO NEED TO WORRY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY WANTED THE BEST OF THE BEST........DELEGATION AND BROWN SOCIETY SHOULD BE THERE!!! :rant: BUT YOU GOTTA ATTEND THE SHOWS TO FIND THESE CARS. NOT JUST ONES THAT ATTEND SMALL SELF PROMOTED SHOWS  :0 LIKE I SAID DANGER ZONE!!!!! HOPE TO SEE DELEGATION OUT THERE!! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 11 2009, 09:24 PM~13254904
> *  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GUYS HEADING TO DANGER ZONE???? GUNNA BE A GOOD ASS SHOW. BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE ALONG WITH MY DAD. IF YOU GO YOU SHOULD CALL MY DAD BE SICK TO PARK ALL TOGETHER


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 11 2009, 07:50 AM~13246736
> *
> *


AS SOON AS THERE'S SOME FLYERS OUT POST IT UP. OR LET ME KNOW? MAY BE I CAN STOP BY AND PIC UP A FEW.


----------



## PANIC-5150

SUP 559 RYDERS


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 11 2009, 10:01 AM~13247825
> *MY DAD COULD USE SOME HELP WITH THIS SHOW APRIL 4TH :biggrin: .......BRING THE CAPRICE OUT!!!! AND YOUR CLUB.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey I will bring it up at the next club meeting.....when you get some more info(flyer-entry form) lemme know


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 10 2009, 08:13 PM~13241584
> *THATS KOO.....WHAT CARS YOU TAKING? WE WOULDNT GO ANYWAYS........NOT SUPPORTING THAT SHOW MUCH........DANGER ZONE HAD 900 CARS LAST YEAR!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS ONE OF THEM


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 11 2009, 09:49 PM~13255242
> *AS SOON AS THERE'S SOME FLYERS OUT POST IT UP. OR LET ME KNOW? MAY BE I CAN STOP BY AND PIC UP A FEW.
> *


COOL THANKS HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Montecarloman78

Who Goin To The Car Show On May 3rd! College Church of Christ 11th ANNUAL! Car Show Street Rods, Low Riders, Euros, Classics, Trucks, Muscle Cars, Or Under Construction Cars, Motorcyckes, Off-Road, Rat Rod All Years NO ENTRY FEE REQUIRED!!!!! Awards Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Motocycle 2nd& 3rd, Best Stock Original, Sponsor Awards, Best Of Show 2nd & 3rd. Where College Church Of Christ 1284 E. Bullard Ave, Fresno (on Bullard, Between 1st nd Millbrook) When Sunday, May 3rd 3:00PM-7:00Pm Ill POst Flyer Later!!


WHos Goin????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: uffin:


----------



## Montecarloman78




----------



## Montecarloman78




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 11 2009, 06:46 PM~13252564
> *SO NONE OF THESE CARS WERE INVITED??? OBVIOUSLY THEY DONT HAVE THE BEST OF THE BEST......BUT LIKE I SAID NO ONE SHOULD REALLY BE WORRIED ABOUT NOT GETTING INVITED WHEN NEITHER PERSON WHO ACCEPTS THE CARS HAS NEVER BUILT A CAR. DOESNT KNOW WHAT IT TAKES...BLOOD, SWEAT, MONEY AND TEARS. STILL DOES NOT OWN A CAR. DID NOT ATTEND THE LG SHOWS, STREETLOW SHOWS, OR LOWRIDER MAG SHOWS. SO THESE CARS WHO HAVE BEEN IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DID NOT GET INVITED.....NO NEED TO WORRY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY WANTED THE BEST OF THE BEST........DELEGATION AND BROWN SOCIETY SHOULD BE THERE!!! :rant: BUT YOU GOTTA ATTEND THE SHOWS TO FIND THESE CARS. NOT JUST ONES THAT ATTEND SMALL SELF PROMOTED SHOWS  :0 LIKE I SAID DANGER ZONE!!!!! HOPE TO SEE DELEGATION OUT THERE!! :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMM LIKE THAT? :0 

SEE YOU AT DANGER ZONE 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 12 2009, 09:59 PM~13266277
> *DAMMMM LIKE THAT? :0
> 
> SEE YOU AT DANGER ZONE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd




----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 13 2009, 11:42 AM~13271726
> *
> *



What that EAST SIDE like homie :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 11 2009, 06:46 PM~13252564
> *SO NONE OF THESE CARS WERE INVITED??? OBVIOUSLY THEY DONT HAVE THE BEST OF THE BEST......BUT LIKE I SAID NO ONE SHOULD REALLY BE WORRIED ABOUT NOT GETTING INVITED WHEN NEITHER PERSON WHO ACCEPTS THE CARS HAS NEVER BUILT A CAR. DOESNT KNOW WHAT IT TAKES...BLOOD, SWEAT, MONEY AND TEARS. STILL DOES NOT OWN A CAR. DID NOT ATTEND THE LG SHOWS, STREETLOW SHOWS, OR LOWRIDER MAG SHOWS. SO THESE CARS WHO HAVE BEEN IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DID NOT GET INVITED.....NO NEED TO WORRY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY WANTED THE BEST OF THE BEST........DELEGATION AND BROWN SOCIETY SHOULD BE THERE!!! :rant: BUT YOU GOTTA ATTEND THE SHOWS TO FIND THESE CARS. NOT JUST ONES THAT ATTEND SMALL SELF PROMOTED SHOWS  :0 LIKE I SAID DANGER ZONE!!!!! HOPE TO SEE DELEGATION OUT THERE!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah it dont look like they did their homework homie we got a lot of bad clubs with bad rides in our area...Rubens ride from Premier is good enough 4 any dam show ...


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 11 2009, 11:03 AM~13247848
> *ITS APRIL 4TH ON MAROA BETWEEN BARSTOW AND BULLARD. ITS AT A SCHOOL. WERE TRYING TO SEE IF BIKES ARE GUNNA BE JUDGED AND STUFF. THEY SAID THEY WOULD LET US KNOW BY FRIDAY AFTERNOON ILL KEEP YOU IN TOUCH!!!!!
> *


cool let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214

bruce hood of feed my sheep ministrey is having a car show may,2nd at foodmaxx on the west side


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 6 2009, 09:54 AM~13199946
> *IS ANYONE ON HERE GOING TO THE SHOW IN LINDSAY MARCH 22? :uh:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY will be repn with a few cars for us LOWRIDERS


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 13 2009, 02:56 PM~13272814
> *cool let me know  :thumbsup:
> *


FOR ALL YOU BIKE CLUBS ITS 5 BUCKS TO GET IN!!!!! SO COME ON OUT AND SUPPORT......I KNOW THAT THE MONEY HAS TO BE IN SOON. SO IF YOU WANT CONTACT ME THRU LAYITLOW OR CALL MY DAD. I CAN GIVE YOU HIS NUMBER THRU A PM. SO HIT ME UP!!! LOVE TO SEE THE BIKES OUT THERE!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 13 2009, 02:56 PM~13272814
> *cool let me know  :thumbsup:
> *


JUST GOT WORD......5 BUCKS TO GET IN!!!! COULD USE THE FORMS COMPLETED SOON AND IF SO THE MONEY AS WELL. IF YOU WANT CONTACT MY DAD AT 408-8547. HIS NAME IS RUBEN. 67 CARPRICE WITH PREMIER C.C


----------



## bigjoe62

Carnales Unidos will be out in Lindsay also. I spoke with the guy today and it sounds like it is going to be a good family event.


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Mar 13 2009, 11:52 PM~13276940
> *Carnales Unidos will be out in Lindsay also.  I spoke with the guy today and it sounds like it is going to be a good family event.
> *


see you at d show


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 13 2009, 10:50 AM~13270668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


5 BUCKS FOR BICYCLE ENTRIES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62

> *DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 Posted Today, 07:27 AM
> see you at d show   *


c u there bro :biggrin: We'll probably end up at the beer gardens there gonna have!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 13 2009, 01:49 PM~13272305
> *yeah it dont look like they did their homework homie we got a lot of bad clubs with bad rides in our area...Rubens ride from Premier is good enough 4 any dam show  ...
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 15 2009, 08:23 PM~13290010
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR LETTING ME ATTEND YOUR MEETING TODAY!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 15 2009, 08:41 PM~13290192
> *THANKS FOR LETTING ME ATTEND YOUR MEETING TODAY!!
> *


ANY TIME :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## Cali Life




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:0


----------



## hmw99durango

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 13 2009, 02:06 PM~13271971
> *What that EAST SIDE like homie  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz

WE WIIL BE AT THE LINDSAY SHOW............


----------



## mgjr420

August 1st 2009 Merced 209!!


----------



## Cali Life

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 18 2009, 02:55 PM~13317465
> *August 1st 2009 Merced 209!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DTA97

Hit us up for all your trophy needs, hands down to have the best looking and lowest price on trophys to cover any event.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 18 2009, 02:55 PM~13317465
> *August 1st 2009 Merced 209!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 10 2009, 07:13 PM~13241584
> *THATS KOO.....WHAT CARS YOU TAKING? WE WOULDNT GO ANYWAYS........NOT SUPPORTING THAT SHOW MUCH........DANGER ZONE HAD 900 CARS LAST YEAR!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Isnt Danger Zone more of a truck show. :dunno:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 11 2009, 06:46 PM~13252564
> *SO NONE OF THESE CARS WERE INVITED??? DOESNT KNOW WHAT IT TAKES...BLOOD, SWEAT, MONEY AND TEARS. STILL DOES NOT OWN A CAR. DID NOT ATTEND THE LG SHOWS, STREETLOW SHOWS, OR LOWRIDER MAG SHOWS. SO THESE CARS WHO HAVE BEEN IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DID NOT GET INVITED.....NO NEED TO WORRY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY WANTED THE BEST OF THE BEST........DELEGATION AND BROWN SOCIETY SHOULD BE THERE!!! :rant: BUT YOU GOTTA ATTEND THE SHOWS TO FIND THESE CARS. NOT JUST ONES THAT ATTEND SMALL SELF PROMOTED SHOWS  :0 LIKE I SAID DANGER ZONE!!!!! HOPE TO SEE DELEGATION OUT THERE!! :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAMN.

How many cars have you built.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 18 2009, 10:14 PM~13322077
> *Isnt Danger Zone more of a truck show. :dunno:
> *


YEAH THEY ALSO HAVE LOWRIDERS. REAL NICE SHOW.


----------



## Aint no Body!

NO INDIVIDUALS SHOW THIS YEAR AGAIN. :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 3wishz

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 19 2009, 09:16 AM~13324468
> *NO INDIVIDUALS SHOW THIS YEAR AGAIN. :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


DID YOU TALK TO PETE?..............


----------



## 3wishz

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 18 2009, 11:23 PM~13322182
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAMN.
> 
> How many cars have you built.
> *



I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW TOO...........


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 19 2009, 09:21 AM~13325019
> *DID YOU TALK TO PETE?..............
> *


YES I TALKED TO HIM YESTERDAY. HE`S HOPING THINGS GET BETTER FOR NEXT YEAR.


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 18 2009, 10:23 PM~13322182
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAMN.
> 
> How many cars have you built.
> *


Thing is ive been around 2 cars that my dad built and im learning off of him. And richie you know those 2 cars are show quality  And im still working on mine. They wanted a Autorama like show? Please not even close. Its not a invitational when you give someone 10 entries and say hey bring whatever cars. It doesnt matter. So they dont even know whats goin into the show.... :roflmao: So your saying Brown Society has nothing? I believe they had a 68 just in the mag. Delegation has nothing? They just had Jose's caddy in the mag....plus a jackstand car which is clean as hell. If you didnt attend any shows relating to something with the person accepting the cars.....then he dont know you. And the one accepting the cars said lowriders are a bunch of low lifes. We're a bunch of gangbangers who dont do our cars right and nothing like hot rodders who do there car all the way. Honest to god he said that......but when it comes to his little shows. Its all about bring the money....now we have nice cars...  So honestly we would never attend this show even if they asked........because its not the type of people we wanna support. There will be clean cars there no doubt....heard some nice clubs would be there. Just hey some people need to know the truth. :biggrin: Besides Brown Society will be there at Danger Zone!!! Richie come through!!!!! :wave:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 19 2009, 12:09 PM~13326579
> *Thing is ive been around 2 cars that my dad built and im learning off of him. And richie you know those 2 cars are show quality   And im still working on mine. They wanted a Autorama like show? Please not even close. Its not a invitational when you give someone 10 entries and say hey bring whatever cars. It doesnt matter. So they dont even know whats goin into the show.... :roflmao: So your saying Brown Society has nothing? I believe they had a 68 just in the mag. Delegation has nothing? They just had Jose's caddy in the mag....plus a jackstand car which is clean as hell. If you didnt attend any shows relating to something with the person accepting the cars.....then he dont know you.  And the one accepting the cars said lowriders are a bunch of low lifes. We're a bunch of gangbangers who dont do our cars right and nothing like hot rodders who do there car all the way. Honest to god he said that......but when it comes to his little shows. Its all about bring the money....now we have nice cars...  So honestly we would never attend this show even if they asked........because its not the type of people we wanna support. There will be clean cars there no doubt....heard some nice clubs would be  there. Just hey some people need to know the truth. :biggrin:  Besides Brown Society will be there at Danger Zone!!! Richie come through!!!!!  :wave:
> *


It seems to me like you got a personal problem with the promoter.(and thats your business) But you come on here saying some crazy shit like OBVIOUSLY THEY DONT HAVE THE BEST OF THE BEST......making it seem like the cars that are attending are shitty. Just because they didnt invite Your dad. So you think you can come on here talking shit on people when you have never built a car yourself. and last year i Seen your dad at the car shows by himself and you were know were to be found. just my own two cents and if you have a problem with the promoter hit him up when you see him dont come on here bashing the guy. When you know he dont get on here.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 19 2009, 09:25 AM~13325057
> *I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW TOO...........
> *


What up 3 wishz.


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 19 2009, 03:59 PM~13328851
> *It seems to me like you got a personal problem with the promoter.(and thats your business) But you come on here saying some crazy shit like OBVIOUSLY THEY DONT HAVE THE BEST OF THE BEST......making it seem like the cars that are attending are shitty. Just because they didnt invite Your dad. So  you think you can come on here talking shit on people when you have never built a car yourself.  and last year i Seen your dad at the car shows by himself and you were know were to be found. just my own two cents and if you have a problem with the promoter hit him up when you see him dont come on here bashing the guy. When you know he dont get on here.
> *


First off i never talked shit on anybody? Where did i say there wasnt gunna be nice cars there? If you had read correctly then you have seen i said there should be nice cars there. I know eastside, rollerz only and others will be there. they got nice cars. So i have no idea why you wanna get mad at me. I never said anything about your car. Last year i was at San Berdo, San Diego, Kings, local shows. If you remember we did go to San Mateo. I did go to your picnic. I cant go to all the shows....i do have a job and kids to attend to. And i still think they should have invited Brown Society and Delegation. They have some clean cars. And so do you but if you think i offended then sorry, cause youve been in the game long enough. I learn off of guys like you and my dad. And when my car is done im hoping it will be up to your standards :biggrin: So like i said come to danger zone. its a bad ass show. and its not bashing the guy......its speaking the truth. cause you dont know him like i do. so no hurt feeling i got love for ya rich!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 19 2009, 08:05 AM~13324386
> *YEAH THEY ALSO HAVE LOWRIDERS. REAL NICE SHOW.
> *


I think there is one in Fresno the same day. But will try to make it out there on the way to Pico Rivera for sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

You already know that i wouldnt disrespect you. Its just the way this guy talks about all lowriders........its disrespectful. :angry: So you already know that we all need to get along in the community.


----------



## 3wishz

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 19 2009, 05:01 PM~13328878
> *What up 3 wishz.
> *


WHAT'S UP RICHIE..........SOAP OPERA.......... :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up Josh.


----------



## caprice 66

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 19 2009, 09:16 PM~13332541
> *What up Josh.
> *


 :wave: whats up Richie.


----------



## caprice 66

LINDSAY INVITATIONAL SHOW
To all readers , members and quests,that are reading this topic . I ''Apologise'' for some words that was said by (droppedltd) one of my member sons words or how he espresed himself on this page. I'v been reading on this last pages, the Lindsay Invitational Show. IT sad to see what a invit show can do to people. As a member of ''PREMIER" car club. I don't espresed his words or opinisons. I think i speak for the rest of my "PREMIER" brothers. Sometime a personal problem need to be said to that person only , not on a web page topic.If you now that person , hit him up when tou see him, not here bashing that person or promoter. Sometime by saying the word "INVITATIONAL" means to that person at that times "O YA THATS ME" and if you don't get invited it does not mean your car not the best. To many bad ass cars in the 559 can't invit all. Sometime the best of the best is friends having a good time or the best intrest of your lowrider friends, young and old. So keep personal problem to yourself not bashing on a web page , some guys don't now whats going on,with two people!!!!! So don't look stupit by your words, look smart by your accions and the rest well follow. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Mar 14 2009, 08:27 AM~13278594
> *see you at  d show
> *


Were da lindsey show gonna b @? Hit me up


----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 19 2009, 11:40 PM~13334457
> *Were da lindsey show gonna b @? Hit me up
> *


at the lindsay mc dermont. it's at the corner of hermosa & sweet brier.


----------



## droppedltd

Theres was no intentional offense to anyone. So if people took it the wrong way, i apologize. All i know is when i get my car done i want respect like the guys out there i admire. So good luck at the show and i still wanna see more lowriders at Danger Zone!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd

> LINDSAY INVITATIONAL SHOW
> To all readers , members and quests,that are reading this topic . I ''Apologise'' for some words that was said by (droppedltd) one of my member sons words or how he espresed himself on this page. I'v been reading on this last pages, the Lindsay Invitational Show. IT sad to see what a invit show can do to people. As a member of ''PREMIER" car club. I don't espresed his words or opinisons. I think i speak for the rest of my "PREMIER" brothers. Sometime a personal problem need to be said to that person only , not on a web page topic.If you now that person , hit him up when tou see him, not here bashing that person or promoter. Sometime by saying the word "INVITATIONAL" means to that person at that times "O YA THATS ME" and if you don't get invited it does not mean your car not the best. To many bad ass cars in the 559 can't invit all. Sometime the best of the best is friends having a good time or the best intrest of your lowrider friends, young and old. So keep personal problem to yourself not bashing on a web page , some guys don't now whats going on,with two people!!!!! So don't look stupit by your words, look smart by your accions and the rest well follow. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quot
> how the car coming josh!!!!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 19 2009, 08:16 AM~13324468
> *NO INDIVIDUALS SHOW THIS YEAR AGAIN. :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 19 2009, 04:15 PM~13329027
> *I think there is one in Fresno the same day. But will try to make it out there on the way to Pico Rivera for sunday. :biggrin:
> *


STOP BY AND GET A TACO  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

MOONEY GROVE GETS FULL QUICK 
SO TRY TO GET THERE EARLY


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 20 2009, 08:38 AM~13335809
> *MOONEY GROVE GETS FULL QUICK
> SO TRY TO GET THERE EARLY
> *


my friends club is leaving at 3:30 am!!!! last year we got there at 7 and the line was to the street. 2 lines deep and we got a crappy spot!!!! :angry: so hopefully we go early early


----------



## MR.559

I was setting up last nite at the lindsy show along with Topdogs, Tuff e nuff, Rollerz only, Carnales unidos, Fifty one fifty. Looks like its going to be a good show


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 20 2009, 09:35 AM~13336287
> *I was setting up last nite at the lindsy show along with Topdogs, Tuff e nuff, Rollerz only, Carnales unidos, Fifty one fifty. Looks like its going to be a good show
> *


do you have the bike with the bulldogs all chromed out? :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 19 2009, 04:15 PM~13329027
> *I think there is one in Fresno the same day. But will try to make it out there on the way to Pico Rivera for sunday. :biggrin:
> *


THERE IS A SHOW IN FRESNO & WASCO ON THAT DAY.


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

SO WHEN IS THE CAR SHOW IN LINDSAY? SO I CAN LET MY JENTE KNOW ALSO....


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 20 2009, 08:38 AM~13336307
> *do you have the bike with the bulldogs all chromed out?  :dunno:
> *



Yup that's my sons and the blue one is my nephews


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 20 2009, 12:08 PM~13337624
> *Yup that's my sons and the blue one is my nephews
> *


koo thats a bad ass bike!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 20 2009, 01:16 PM~13338691
> *koo thats a bad ass bike!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 20 2009, 09:35 AM~13336287
> *I was setting up last nite at the lindsy show along with Topdogs, Tuff e nuff, Rollerz only, Carnales unidos, Fifty one fifty. Looks like its going to be a good show
> *


UR BIKE LOOKS TUFF bROther! :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE LINDSAY SHOW


----------



## lrocky2003

AND MORE


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Mar 20 2009, 07:21 PM~13341234
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE LINDSAY SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i know those guys :uh:   

looks good Carnals :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Mar 20 2009, 07:21 PM~13341234
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE LINDSAY SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

See you tomorrow Jente....


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 20 2009, 10:25 PM~13343427
> *See you tomorrow Jente....
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## johnnie65

WE WERE SUPPOSE TO BE THERE WITH 4 CARS BUT NOT ALL THE CARS WERE FINISHED OR PUT BACK TOGETHER! :angry: BUT STILL LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

keep those pics coming


----------



## Montecarloman78

Whens Next Car Show In Fresno???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 21 2009, 12:21 AM~13343781
> *WE WERE SUPPOSE TO BE THERE WITH 4 CARS BUT NOT ALL THE CARS WERE FINISHED OR PUT BACK TOGETHER! :angry:  BUT STILL LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

RIDES ARE LOOKING NICE


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 20 2009, 11:49 PM~13343576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS RICHIE


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 21 2009, 12:24 AM~13343803
> *keep those pics coming
> *


X2


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78+Mar 21 2009, 05:25 PM~13348103-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whens Next Car Show In Fresno???? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next sat Galvans off the jensen exit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aint no Body!_@Mar 22 2009, 06:07 PM~13355900
> *NICE PICS RICHIE
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 20 2009, 11:36 PM~13343497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixOne

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 21 2009, 12:49 AM~13343576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LQQKS GOOD BRO......nice pix


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Mar 20 2009, 07:26 PM~13341288
> *AND MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> *March 28th at Mooney Grove Park* $30 per vehicle with 2 people, $10 extra for a vehicle on a trailer, roll in is 6am -10am.


----------



## droppedltd

> *March 28th at Mooney Grove Park* $30 per vehicle with 2 people, $10 extra for a vehicle on a trailer, roll in is 6am -10am.
Click to expand...

 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## elmichoacano72

IS BEER ALLOWED IN THERE CAN WE BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by elmichoacano72_@Mar 23 2009, 02:15 PM~13364032
> *IS BEER ALLOWED IN THERE CAN WE BBQ  :biggrin:
> *


Im not to positive.............but that woud be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Who Goin!!! This Sunday???


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Aint no Body!

> *March 28th at Mooney Grove Park* $30 per vehicle with 2 people, $10 extra for a vehicle on a trailer, roll in is 6am -10am.
Click to expand...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Mar 23 2009, 04:46 PM~13365680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Goin!!! This Sunday???
> *


Its on Sat Homie SEE YOU THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by elmichoacano72_@Mar 23 2009, 02:15 PM~13364032
> *IS BEER ALLOWED IN THERE CAN WE BBQ  :biggrin:
> *


YA ON THE BBQ
BEER ON THE D.L :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 23 2009, 09:24 PM~13370066
> *YA ON THE BBQ
> BEER ON THE D.L :biggrin:
> *



red punch cups :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2009, 09:13 PM~13380561
> *red punch cups :biggrin:
> *


MAKE IT SODA CUPS
LESS OBVIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 22 2009, 05:52 PM~13355787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how much for a vendors booth?


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 20 2009, 07:48 AM~13335372
> *Theres was no intentional offense to anyone. So if people took it the wrong way, i apologize. All i know is when i get my car done i want respect like the guys out there i admire. So good luck at the show and i still wanna see more lowriders at Danger Zone!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


I HEARD YOU SOLD THE LTD. DO YOU GOT ANOTHER RIDE/ :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

:biggrin: 

TTT FOR DA 559


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 24 2009, 09:57 PM~13381198
> *MAKE IT SODA CUPS
> LESS OBVIOUS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Mar 24 2009, 09:13 PM~13380561-->
> 
> 
> 
> red punch cups :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: Pinche Rookie :twak:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GABINO_@Mar 24 2009, 09:57 PM~13381198
> *MAKE IT SODA CUPS
> LESS OBVIOUS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 25 2009, 07:04 PM~13389963
> *:twak: Pinche Rookie  :twak:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 25 2009, 11:43 AM~13385629
> *how much for a vendors booth?
> *


Vender booths are $100.00. I am not sure if there is a size for the space, but I can find out. I can also sent you a Vendor Registration form.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 25 2009, 08:50 PM~13391432
> *Vender booths are $100.00. I am not sure if there is a size for the space, but I can find out. I can also sent you a Vendor Registration form.
> *


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Mar 25 2009, 01:22 PM~13386517
> *I HEARD YOU SOLD THE LTD. DO YOU GOT ANOTHER RIDE/ :biggrin:
> *


I DID UP A 72 MONTE CARLO WHEN I WAS 18 AND NOW IM HOPING TO DO THIS ONE BETTER


----------



## GABINO

> I DID UP A 72 MONTE CARLO WHEN I WAS 18 AND NOW IM HOPING TO DO THIS ONE BETTER


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 25 2009, 08:50 PM~13391432
> *Vender booths are $100.00. I am not sure if there is a size for the space, but I can find out. I can also sent you a Vendor Registration form.
> *



please email it to [email protected] thanks!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 25 2009, 10:27 PM~13392556
> *please email it to [email protected] thanks!
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 25 2009, 06:04 PM~13389963
> *:twak: Pinche Rookie  :twak:
> :thumbsup:
> *



faq ju cups are cups. didnt know there was a special "soda" cup. although i know of a can condom  :biggrin:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

Don't forget to bring a Easter Basket for the Kids :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 25 2009, 10:27 PM~13392556
> *please email it to [email protected] thanks!
> *


It's been sent. Thanks for your support. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 26 2009, 06:38 PM~13400463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to bring a Easter Basket for the Kids :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 26 2009, 08:53 AM~13395236
> *faq ju cups are cups. didnt know there was a special "soda" cup. although i know of a can condom   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 26 2009, 08:53 AM~13395236
> *faq ju cups are cups. didnt know there was a special "soda" cup. although i know of a can condom   :biggrin:
> *


CAN CONDOMS WORK !
OR JUST A WHITE STYROFOAM CUP  "SODA CUP" :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 25 2009, 11:05 PM~13392283
> *I DID UP A 72 MONTE CARLO WHEN I WAS 18 AND NOW IM HOPING TO DO THIS ONE BETTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PIC ARE FROM 2007 ANY PROGRESS WE ARE IN 2009 APRIL


----------



## droppedltd

> PIC ARE FROM 2007 ANY PROGRESS WE ARE IN 2009 APRIL
> [/quote
> Sorry to say but no.....Gotta pay for my college first  Then i'll worry bout my car


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 27 2009, 02:27 PM~13409217
> *PIC ARE FROM 2007 ANY PROGRESS WE ARE IN 2009 APRIL
> *


Just to let you know those pics are from 4 months ago  Never reset my camera from the lowrider mag photo shoot. The pics have the same date. lol :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 27 2009, 02:27 PM~13409217
> *PIC ARE FROM 2007 ANY PROGRESS WE ARE IN 2009 APRIL
> *


How are your rides coming along? Any surprises?


----------



## Aint no Body!

DANGER ZONE!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 28 2009, 05:26 AM~13414495
> *DANGER ZONE!!!! hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixOne

I M P A L A S took most members at the galvan show  
.








.








.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Mar 28 2009, 05:40 PM~13418554
> *I M P A L A S  took most members at the galvan show
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: Looking good out there.......


----------



## droppedltd

Just got back from Danger Zone.....man what a show! Over 1,300 entries. They did a music video shoot with the cars. Had a good time. Good people, nice cars. Congrats to Brown Society and Delegation on their wins! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 28 2009, 09:12 PM~13419936
> *Just got back from Danger Zone.....man what a show! Over 1,300 entries. They did a music video shoot with the cars. Had a good time. Good people, nice cars. Congrats to Brown Society and Delegation on their wins! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## dadysgirl

GABINO, HAD A FAMILY THING COME UP. I MISSED A GOOD SHOW, I WILL BE AT THE MAY 2, SHOW


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

Here are some piz from Danger Zone :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
































































































































More Piz tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 28 2009, 11:49 PM~13421028
> *Here are some piz from Danger Zone :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Piz tomorrow :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64

THAT'S A BAD ASS PAINT JOB  
POLY PAINT IT :thumbsup: 
I HELPED WET SAND IT :biggrin: HE ALSO PAINTED HEAVY HITTER


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 29 2009, 09:17 AM~13422177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S A BAD ASS PAINT JOB
> POLY PAINT IT  :thumbsup:
> I HELPED WET SAND IT  :biggrin: HE ALSO PAINTED HEAVY HITTER
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigjoe62

a little something from Galvan's in Fresno


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Mar 29 2009, 11:56 AM~13423059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little something from Galvan's in Fresno
> *


Look like a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice 66

Koe's 66 Caprice on 13's


----------



## dadysgirl

_CAN SOMBODY POST THE WINNERS._


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 29 2009, 03:02 PM~13424027
> *CAN SOMBODY POST THE WINNERS.
> *


X2


----------



## IMPALA LOCO




----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 28 2009, 06:17 AM~13414477
> *How are your rides coming along? Any surprises?
> *


WE GOT SOME THINGS IN THE WORKS


----------



## dadysgirl

_Wut up esidecaddy_


----------



## dadysgirl

_Wut up Gabino_


----------



## GABINO

> Here are some piz from Danger Zone :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Piz tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 30 2009, 08:09 AM~13430364
> *Wut up Gabino
> *


SUP YOU MISSED A BIG ASS SHOW!


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## dadysgirl

_



Originally posted by GABINO@Mar 30 2009, 08:11 AM~13430388
*SUP YOU MISSED A BIG ASS SHOW!   
*

Click to expand...

I KNOW, HAD A UNEXSPECTED FAMILY THANG COME UP. DADYSGIRL WILL SE YA MAY 2, _


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 30 2009, 08:16 AM~13430450
> *
> I KNOW, HAD A UNEXSPECTED FAMILY THANG COME UP. DADYSGIRL WILL SE YA MAY 2,
> *


_
COOL :biggrin:_


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 30 2009, 08:11 AM~13430388
> *SUP YOU MISSED A BIG ASS SHOW!
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 30 2009, 08:03 AM~13430304
> *WE GOT SOME THINGS IN THE WORKS
> *


Right on.....  Cant wait...... :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 30 2009, 08:46 AM~13430730
> *x2 :yes:
> *


oh yea :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 3wishz




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 30 2009, 11:13 AM~13432142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 30 2009, 10:08 AM~13431534
> *Right on.....   Cant wait...... :biggrin:
> *


_X2_


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd




----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## cook1970

>
Click to expand...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 30 2009, 12:13 PM~13432142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kutlass81

_*WHAT'S THE WORD FOR EASTER SUNDAY WHERE IS IT GOING DOWN AT??? I HEARD THERE IS A HOP AND SHOW OVER AT R&R PAINT SHOP... CAN ANYONE CONFIRM?? *_


----------



## dadysgirl

_X2_


----------



## GABINO

:uh:


----------



## elmichoacano72

:biggrin: YES THERE IS GOING TO BE A HOP AT R&R FRESNO


----------



## Montecarloman78

Wheres R&R At Adress And Street???

Thanx!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=467912

FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## GABINO

WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU HOLDING? :uh: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ls1mastermind

every one dont forget easter saturday come on out to mooneys grove park in visalia..


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU HOLDING? :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


[/quote]
[/quote]
WHAT A SHOW AFTER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Cali Life

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Apr 1 2009, 09:05 PM~13460391
> *Wheres R&R At Adress And Street???
> 
> Thanx!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13471255


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

Here are some more piz at the Danger Zone Show and this is what happens when you take a 15 year old to a show and let him hold you camera. :biggrin: :biggrin: 








































































































And my faverites :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















Also want to mention the LIFE Easter Saturday Picnic at Mooney's Grove Park and the BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB Car Show on Saturday, May 2nd, in Visalia


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Apr 3 2009, 05:40 PM~13478279
> *Here are some more piz at the Danger Zone Show and this is what happens when you take a 15 year old to a show and let him hold you camera.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my faverites  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also want to mention the LIFE Easter Saturday Picnic at Mooney's Grove Park and the BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB Car Show on Saturday, May 2nd, in Visalia
> *


WOW :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Apr 3 2009, 05:40 PM~13478279
> *Here are some more piz at the Danger Zone Show and this is what happens when you take a 15 year old to a show and let him hold you camera.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my faverites  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also want to mention the LIFE Easter Saturday Picnic at Mooney's Grove Park and the BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB Car Show on Saturday, May 2nd, in Visalia
> *


  :biggrin: dam mike u should let that 15yr kid take more pic for you dam he did hell of job........
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 4 2009, 08:40 PM~13485499
> *  :biggrin: dam mike u should let that 15yr kid take more pic for you dam he did hell of job........
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

See you Vatos on Sat. :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF

OK YOU GUYS HERES THE DEAL A FREIND OF OURS IS ABOUT TO LOSE HIS CHURCH HES HOLDING A FUNNNN RAISER CAR SHOW IN HOPES OF SAVING IT HE CONTACTED MEEE AND A FEW OTHER CLUBS TO SEE IF WE CAN HELP HIM OUT


----------



## teacherspet

> Here are some more piz at the Danger Zone Show and this is what happens when you take a 15 year old to a show and let him hold you camera. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my faverites :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid has a good eye and skills with a camera! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> Here are some more piz at the Danger Zone Show and this is what happens when you take a 15 year old to a show and let him hold you camera. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my faverites :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid has a good eye and skills with a camera! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 5 2009, 10:10 PM~13492842
> *OK YOU GUYS HERES THE DEAL A FREIND OF OURS IS ABOUT TO LOSE HIS CHURCH HES HOLDING A FUNNNN RAISER  CAR SHOW IN HOPES OF SAVING IT HE CONTACTED MEEE AND A FEW OTHER CLUBS TO  SEE IF WE CAN HELP HIM OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 3wishz




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 6 2009, 10:27 AM~13496385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TUFENUF

TTT


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Hey My Cousin Said Theres A Car Show Dis Weekend At Tower District?? Any One Noe Bout It Or Hvae A Flyer??


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 6 2009, 11:35 PM~13503629
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Gabino ready for this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Apr 7 2009, 10:19 AM~13506433
> *Hey My Cousin Said Theres A Car Show Dis Weekend At Tower District?? Any One Noe Bout It Or Hvae A Flyer??
> *


Yea its Saturday at Tower District. More of a hot rod show but its still a nice show. Theres a few lowriders there


----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 7 2009, 11:56 AM~13506754
> *Yea its Saturday at Tower District. More of a hot rod show but its still a nice show. Theres a few lowriders there
> *


OKay Thanx!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 7 2009, 10:56 AM~13506754
> *Yea its Saturday at Tower District. More of a hot rod show but its still a nice show. Theres a few lowriders there
> *


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Apr 7 2009, 11:02 AM~13506810
> *OKay Thanx!
> *


No problem


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 5 2009, 10:10 PM~13492842
> *OK YOU GUYS HERES THE DEAL A FREIND OF OURS IS ABOUT TO LOSE HIS CHURCH HES HOLDING A FUNNNN RAISER  CAR SHOW IN HOPES OF SAVING IT HE CONTACTED MEEE AND A FEW OTHER CLUBS TO  SEE IF WE CAN HELP HIM OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life




----------



## 3wishz




----------



## TUFENUF

:biggrin: :cheesy:  


> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 7 2009, 04:28 PM~13510330
> *
> *


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 5 2009, 10:10 PM~13492842
> *OK YOU GUYS HERES THE DEAL A FREIND OF OURS IS ABOUT TO LOSE HIS CHURCH HES HOLDING A FUNNNN RAISER  CAR SHOW IN HOPES OF SAVING IT HE CONTACTED MEEE AND A FEW OTHER CLUBS TO  SEE IF WE CAN HELP HIM OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

What up Central Valley


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Apr 9 2009, 09:15 AM~13527451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up Central Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

How early should i get in line?


----------



## dadysgirl

:wave:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Headed Two Tower District! uffin:


----------



## lrocky2003

TEAM WORK 























ROBERT PUTTING IT DOWN FOR DELANO BACK BUMPER ALL THE WAY. 
















LUPE FROM CEN-CAL AND DELANO PUTTING IT DOWN TODAY AT MOONEYS GROVE PARK. MAN WE LOOKED GOOR. ROBERT HITTING BACK BUMPER. MAJESTICS LOOKED REALLY GOOD.


----------



## GABINO




----------



## TUFENUF

m/2w1xyx3.jpg







[/IMG]



TUF E NUF WAS IN THE HOUSE HAD A GOOOOOOD TIME


----------



## TUFENUF




----------



## TUFENUF




----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT FOR A GOOD TIME @ MOONEYS GROOVE PARK

ANY 1 GOING TOO MONEYS GROVE TODAY


----------



## GABINO

:uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

more pics


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 12 2009, 02:28 PM~13554837
> *more pics
> *


x2


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 12 2009, 08:58 PM~13557515
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 12 2009, 09:31 PM~13557862
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


X4 :biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 12 2009, 10:32 PM~13557869
> *X4 :biggrin:
> *


X5


----------



## GABINO




----------



## TUFENUF

MORE PICS X4


----------



## GABINO

:uh:


----------



## droppedltd

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> :biggrin:


nice pic


----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 14 2009, 01:31 PM~13573602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Tight How He Hid His Pump Under Hood! Nice Work On That!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 13 2009, 09:46 PM~13567985
> *MORE PICS X4
> *


_WUT UP ISSAC_


----------



## GABINO

SUP 559?
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

JUS 2 MORE WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 14 2009, 12:31 PM~13573602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 15 2009, 09:54 AM~13583038
> *JUS 2 MORE WEEKS  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Apr 14 2009, 11:02 PM~13580672
> *Thats Tight How He Hid His Pump Under Hood! Nice Work On That!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Tried to keep it old school  Thanks to Sonny who did the whole set-up :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic
Click to expand...

Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 15 2009, 10:54 AM~13583038
> *JUS 2 MORE WEEKS  :biggrin:
> *


Whats In Two Weeks? :dunno:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Who Goin??


----------



## bigjoe62

Anybody going to the Dukes show at Fowler park this Sat?


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Apr 20 2009, 10:38 AM~13630317
> *Anybody going to the Dukes show at Fowler park this Sat?
> *


more info please!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Apr 15 2009, 04:56 PM~13587102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Goin??
> *


More info please. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:uh:


> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Apr 20 2009, 10:38 AM~13630317
> *Anybody going to the Dukes show at Fowler park this Sat?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2009, 02:19 PM~13632391
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Apr 20 2009, 10:38 AM~13630317
> *Anybody going to the Dukes show at Fowler park this Sat?
> *


WERE IS IT AT?


----------



## Cali Life

*THIS IS A REPOST!!!!!!!!

AMF CUSTOMS IS AT IT AGAIN...ANOTHER FUN SUMMER

CAR SHOW!!!!!!

What up everybody, just letting everybody know that I plan on holding a bi-weekly car show at AMF Customs on Gettysburg and Blackstone (4612 N Blackstone Ave, Fresno). Doesn't look like there's going to be anything to do this year on Kings due to pizza place shutting down.

WHO'S DOWN!?! This will be an all variety show. Strickly park and show. Three large parking lots. EL PESCADOR, the mexican restuarant next door will be providing $2 budlight & budweiser beer, $1.50 asada tacos, $2.50 seafood tacos, etc.

This will give all of us the opportunity to chill and show off our rides. Even thinking about having an exhibition hop for all the SHIT TALKERS! Prove yourself infront of a crowd.

HOW DOES APRIL 25th SOUND FROM 5PM--11PM???? Hit me up and let me know your input.. PLEASE HELP US OUT SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bigjoe62

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2009, 03:35 PM~13634037
> *WERE IS IT AT?
> *


It's at Fowler park and its thrown by the Dukes. I'll try to find a flyer. It's non-judging show and the entry fee is only $15. It's a cool family event. It's about 5 minutes south of Fresno before Selma. I'll put up a flyer if I find one.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Apr 20 2009, 07:48 PM~13636298
> *It's at Fowler park and its thrown by the Dukes.  I'll try to find a flyer.  It's non-judging show and the entry fee is only $15.  It's a cool family event. It's about 5 minutes south of Fresno before Selma.  I'll put up a flyer if I find one.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 20 2009, 10:14 PM~13638487
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Apr 15 2009, 04:56 PM~13587102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Goin??
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

AMF Customs Show & Shine Car Show, Saturday April 25th 2009, 5pm to ?, 50/50 raffle, $1 face paintings for kids, Beer specials, exhibition hop, DJ, raffles,etc. lets make this a every other weekend event, come help and support, $5 entry fee goes towards continuing weekend car shows Location 4612 N. Blackstone Fresno, ca 559-226-2224, first come first serve limited show space....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Apr 21 2009, 07:39 PM~13648220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:cheesy:


----------



## Cali Life




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Apr 21 2009, 08:39 PM~13648220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Apr 21 2009, 07:39 PM~13648220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150

:wave:


----------



## dadysgirl

:wave:


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by :biggrin: Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 28 2009, 11:49 PM~13421028
> *Here are some piz from Danger Zone :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Piz tomorrow :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



READY FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW NEXT SAT!


----------



## GABINO

> Here are some piz from Danger Zone :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Piz tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


READY FOR CINCO DE MAYO SHOW NEXT SAT!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> Here are some piz from Danger Zone :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Piz tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR CINCO DE MAYO SHOW NEXT SAT!
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 24 2009, 08:00 AM~13676098
> *READY FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW NEXT SAT!
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Who Goin??


----------



## kutlass81

*THIS IS A REPOST!!!!!!!!

AMF CUSTOMS IS AT IT AGAIN...ANOTHER FUN SUMMER

CAR SHOW!!!!!!

What up everybody, just letting everybody know that I plan on holding a bi-weekly car show at AMF Customs on Gettysburg and Blackstone (4612 N Blackstone Ave, Fresno). Doesn't look like there's going to be anything to do this year on Kings due to pizza place shutting down.

WHO'S DOWN!?! This will be an all variety show. Strickly park and show. Three large parking lots. EL PESCADOR, the mexican restuarant next door will be providing $2 budlight & budweiser beer, $1.50 asada tacos, $2.50 seafood tacos, etc.

This will give all of us the opportunity to chill and show off our rides. Even thinking about having an exhibition hop for all the SHIT TALKERS! Prove yourself infront of a crowd.

HOW DOES APRIL 25th SOUND FROM 5PM--11PM???? Hit me up and let me know your input.. PLEASE HELP US OUT SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ls1mastermind

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472981

sunday the 26th funaral car wash


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Apr 25 2009, 11:47 AM~13686463
> *THIS IS A REPOST!!!!!!!!
> 
> AMF CUSTOMS IS AT IT AGAIN...ANOTHER FUN SUMMER
> 
> CAR SHOW!!!!!!
> 
> What up everybody, just letting everybody know that I plan on holding a bi-weekly car show at AMF Customs on Gettysburg and Blackstone (4612 N Blackstone Ave, Fresno). Doesn't look like there's going to be anything to do this year on Kings due to pizza place shutting down.
> 
> WHO'S DOWN!?! This will be an all variety show. Strickly park and show. Three large parking lots. EL PESCADOR, the mexican restuarant next door will be providing $2 budlight & budweiser beer, $1.50 asada tacos, $2.50 seafood tacos, etc.
> 
> This will give all of us the opportunity to chill and show off our rides. Even thinking about having an exhibition hop for all the SHIT TALKERS! Prove yourself infront of a crowd.
> 
> HOW DOES APRIL 25th SOUND FROM 5PM--11PM???? Hit me up and let me know your input.. PLEASE HELP US OUT SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> READY FOR CINCO DE MAYO SHOW NEXT SAT!
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life

>


----------



## kutlass81




----------



## GABINO

>
Click to expand...


----------



## PANIC-5150

> [/quote
> 
> TTT
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G'




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 27 2009, 04:27 PM~13706619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Capital City Ent.




----------



## GABINO

HERE IS ONE WITH THE ADD. :uh: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 28 2009, 08:13 AM~13714037
> *HERE IS ONE WITH THE ADD. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL I GO TO SCHOOL THERE FOR PAINTING  ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 29 2009, 12:23 AM~13725876
> *COOL I GO TO SCHOOL THERE FOR PAINTING  ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 28 2009, 08:13 AM~13714037
> *HERE IS ONE WITH THE ADD. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 30 2009, 07:42 AM~13740662
> *
> *


2 more days!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT


----------



## PANIC-5150




----------



## hmw99durango

SOUNDS COOL HOPE TO MAKE IT TO THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## hmw99durango

HAS ANY ONE HEARD ABOUT THE SHOWS AT THE PIZZA PLACE ON SHAW ON SUNDAYS?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2009, 07:45 AM~13740687
> *2 more days!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Whos Goin????


----------



## ls1mastermind

cant wait


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Apr 30 2009, 11:31 PM~13751532
> *cant wait
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by :biggrin: GABINO_@Apr 28 2009, 08:13 AM~13714037
> *HERE IS ONE WITH THE ADD. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hmw99durango

FULL-O-BULL SUMMER SHOW AND SHINE EVERY SUNDAY FROM 6:00PM TO 9:00PM 3628 W SHAW ALL WELCOME FOR INFO CALL 559-275-7018 NEW SPOT FOR NOW


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 30 2009, 10:52 AM~13742696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 28 2009, 08:13 AM~13714037
> *HERE IS ONE WITH THE ADD. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IS IT STILL ON WITH THE RAIN?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 1 2009, 07:05 PM~13759693
> *IS IT STILL ON WITH THE RAIN?
> *


How do you get there...


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 1 2009, 07:24 PM~13759825
> *How do you get there...
> *


WITH MAP QUEST :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 1 2009, 09:00 PM~13760767
> *WITH MAP QUEST :biggrin:
> *


como eres mamon pinche joe.... :roflmao:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 1 2009, 07:24 PM~13759825
> *How do you get there...
> *


EAST 198 GET OFF LOVERSLANE MAKE LEFT AT LIGHT GO NORTH TILL YOU HIT HOUSTON AVE MAKE RIGHT TURN ON HOUSTON GO TO STOP LIGHT HIGH SCHOOL WILL BE ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE CANT MISS IT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 1 2009, 10:08 PM~13761448
> *EAST 198 GET OFF LOVERSLANE MAKE LEFT AT LIGHT GO NORTH TILL YOU HIT HOUSTON AVE MAKE RIGHT TURN ON HOUSTON GO TO STOP LIGHT HIGH SCHOOL WILL BE ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE CANT MISS IT
> *


:nicoderm: WUT'S UP COOK! :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 1 2009, 10:10 PM~13761471
> *:nicoderm: WUT'S UP COOK! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS HAPPEN MONEY JUST LOOKING AROUND THE SITES


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 1 2009, 10:08 PM~13761448
> *EAST 198 GET OFF LOVERSLANE MAKE LEFT AT LIGHT GO NORTH TILL YOU HIT HOUSTON AVE MAKE RIGHT TURN ON HOUSTON GO TO STOP LIGHT HIGH SCHOOL WILL BE ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE CANT MISS IT
> *


ESO ESO ESO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 1 2009, 11:45 PM~13762138
> *ESO ESO ESO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 2 2009, 03:58 PM~13766009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 2 2009, 03:58 PM~13766009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 2 2009, 03:58 PM~13766009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 4 2009, 08:23 AM~13777934
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cali Life

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 2 2009, 03:58 PM~13766009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:









[/quote]

559 WHO'S GOING?


----------



## GABINO

> :nicoderm:


559 WHO'S GOING?


[/quote]
We need to do one like this in the 559
MOONEY GROVE
YOU GUYS THINK OF A DATE


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 6 2009, 07:28 AM~13801129
> *559 WHO'S GOING?
> 
> 
> *


We need to do one like this in the 559
MOONEY GROVE
YOU GUYS THINK OF A DATE  
 
 
 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## REGALHILOW

when the next life meeting that is good ideal


:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :h5:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@May 6 2009, 06:25 PM~13808165
> *when the next life meeting that is good ideal
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :h5:
> *


mabey next sun or after


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 08:51 AM~13801964
> *We need to do one like this in the 559
> MOONEY GROVE
> YOU GUYS THINK OF A DATE
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HOT AUGUST WOULD BE GOOD :biggrin:  NOTHING REALLY HAPPING


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 6 2009, 11:03 PM~13811411
> *HOT AUGUST WOULD BE GOOD :biggrin:   NOTHING REALLY HAPPING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 6 2009, 11:03 PM~13811411
> *HOT AUGUST WOULD BE GOOD :biggrin:   NOTHING REALLY HAPPING
> *


 :thumbsup: 
SOUNDS GOOD TO ME   
NOW A DATE :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 7 2009, 11:13 AM~13815536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP
> May 24th 2009
> Hop rules & categories
> Single pump street- Max lock up 32", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
> 1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00
> 
> Double pump street- Max lock up 33", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok
> 1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00
> Modified class single or double- Max lock up 37" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles its mod. Class no crying
> 1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00
> Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 37" lock up.
> 1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00
> 
> If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.
> Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.
> CARS  $40.00 entry
> Trucks $50.00 entry
> 
> Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 7 2009, 11:13 AM~13815536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestics May 24th 2009
> Hop rules correction
> Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
> 1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00
> 
> Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
> 1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00
> 
> Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
> 1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00
> 
> Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
> 1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00
> 
> If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.
> 
> Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.
> CARS  $40.00 entry
> Trucks $50.00 entry
> 
> Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758
> *


TTT for da big M


----------



## Big Rob M

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@May 8 2009, 09:57 PM~13833447
> *TTT for da big M
> *


tell switch house to come out and play


----------



## GABINO

:0


> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 9 2009, 06:30 AM~13834989
> *tell switch house to come out and play
> *


 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 9 2009, 06:30 AM~13834989
> *tell switch house to come out and play
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: who :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2009, 10:25 PM~13841055
> *:uh: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: who :biggrin:
> *


no talking shit i would like to see all 559 reping at the show :cheesy:


----------



## Capital City Ent.




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 10 2009, 05:11 AM~13841840
> *no talking shit i would like to see all 559 reping at the show :cheesy:
> *


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@May 10 2009, 11:50 AM~13843802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Am I not seeing right? I don't see the adress of the show let alone what town it's in......


----------



## GABINO

:uh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@May 11 2009, 08:16 AM~13850549
> *Am I not seeing right? I don't see the adress of the show let alone what town it's in......
> *


If I am correct it is in Sacramento.


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 11 2009, 08:40 AM~13850719
> *If I am correct it is in Sacramento.
> *


Thanx bro wonder why its on 559 shows and events.......


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@May 11 2009, 09:27 PM~13858508
> *Thanx bro wonder why its on 559 shows and events.......
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EZUP62

So whats going on in the upcomming weeks, i wanna plan my trips according to the shows and events schedule :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@May 10 2009, 11:50 AM~13843802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sure be nice to know where the actual "LOCATION" is :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 11 2009, 10:53 PM~13859366
> *Sure be nice to know where the actual "LOCATION" is :uh:
> *


Natomas High School 3301 Fong Ranch Rd. Sacramento.


----------



## PANIC-5150

MIRANDAS KUSTOMS HERE IN TULARE ARE THROWING A CAR SHOW ALSO THIS SUNDAY HERE IN TULARE ON WALNUT ST CROSS STREET IS BLACKSTONE ILL POST UP FLIER LATER


----------



## lrocky2003

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 12 2009, 04:14 PM~13866309
> *MIRANDAS KUSTOMS HERE IN TULARE ARE THROWING A CAR SHOW ALSO THIS SUNDAY HERE IN TULARE ON WALNUT ST CROSS STREET IS BLACKSTONE ILL POST UP FLIER LATER
> *


     
YOU GOING?
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 12 2009, 04:14 PM~13866309
> *MIRANDAS KUSTOMS HERE IN TULARE ARE THROWING A CAR SHOW ALSO THIS SUNDAY HERE IN TULARE ON WALNUT ST CROSS STREET IS BLACKSTONE ILL POST UP FLIER LATER
> *



POST IT NOW BIG DOG, POST IT NOW. ANYONE HAVE MORE INFO ON THIS SHOW IN TULARE. I NEED THE WORK.


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 12 2009, 04:14 PM~13866309
> *MIRANDAS KUSTOMS HERE IN TULARE ARE THROWING A CAR SHOW ALSO THIS SUNDAY HERE IN TULARE ON WALNUT ST CROSS STREET IS BLACKSTONE ILL POST UP FLIER LATER
> *


OPEN HOUSE SHOW & SHINE CAR SHOW
AT MIRANDA'S KUSTOMS
978 E WALNUT AVE. TULARE CA, 93274
AWARDS FOR TOP 20
PLUS BEST OF
CLUB PARTICIPATION
PINSTRIPING
SUSPENSION 
PAINT
BEST OF SHOW 
CAR ENTRY $15
ROLL IN FROM 8 AM TO 11 AM
AWARDS AT 2:30PM
PROCEEDS BENEFIT BOYZ2MEN FROM THE TULARE BOYS & GIRL CLUB :biggrin: 
FOR INFO (559)687-2514 OR MYSPACE.COM/MIRANDAS1011


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 13 2009, 09:29 AM~13872967
> *OPEN HOUSE SHOW & SHINE CAR SHOW
> AT MIRANDA'S KUSTOMS
> 978 E WALNUT AVE. TULARE CA, 93274
> AWARDS FOR TOP 20
> PLUS BEST OF
> CLUB PARTICIPATION
> PINSTRIPING
> SUSPENSION
> PAINT
> BEST OF SHOW
> CAR ENTRY $15
> ROLL IN FROM 8 AM TO 11 AM
> AWARDS AT 2:30PM
> PROCEEDS BENEFIT BOYZ2MEN FROM THE TULARE BOYS & GIRL CLUB :biggrin:
> FOR INFO (559)687-2514 OR MYSPACE.COM/MIRANDAS1011
> *



  :thumbsup:


----------



## ls1mastermind




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 13 2009, 09:52 AM~13873198
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@May 13 2009, 02:15 PM~13875473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW SOUNDS NICE


----------



## PANIC-5150




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 13 2009, 02:50 PM~13875866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

> YOU GOING?
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: U GUYS GOING BRO?


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 13 2009, 07:50 AM~13872307
> *POST IT NOW BIG DOG, POST IT NOW. ANYONE HAVE MORE INFO ON THIS SHOW IN TULARE. I NEED THE WORK.
> *



PM SENT



:biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

> [/quote


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> [/quote
Click to expand...


----------



## GABINO

> YOU GOING?
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quot
> :thumbsup: U GUYS GOING BRO?
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 14 2009, 08:53 PM~13891375
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

C U GUYS THERE

TTT 4 CEN CAL


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 14 2009, 09:04 PM~13891520
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> C U GUYS THERE
> 
> TTT 4 CEN CAL
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT


----------



## 3wishz




----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Feb 23 2009, 11:16 PM~13094483
> *Added an Under construction class 1st & 2nd
> Also added a Beach Cruiser bike class 1st & 2nd :biggrin:
> 
> Trying to open up as much as we can. :yes:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 16 2009, 12:34 AM~13903202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kutlass81

_*LOOKS LIKE THE LG SHOW IS GOING TO BE GOOD... TO HAVE WAITED IN LINE FOR 3 HOURS AND SEE BUILDINGS FULL AND CARS PRE REGISTERED PARKING OUTSIDE... ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK*_


----------



## RegalLimited82




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 17 2009, 12:15 AM~13910188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RegalLimited82

Spectators $4........Help support American Legion Post 779


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 20 2009, 12:20 AM~13943330
> *Spectators $3........Help support American Legion Post 779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 20 2009, 12:20 AM~13943330
> *Spectators $3........Help support American Legion Post 779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 20 2009, 07:25 AM~13944779
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 20 2009, 09:04 AM~13945694
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


  :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 20 2009, 09:26 PM~13953268
> *  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



SEE YOU SUNDAY?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

I've heard there's gonna be a show at mooney's some time in June! Wuts the word on that? Anyone?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 22 2009, 08:16 AM~13968155
> *I've heard there's gonna be a show at mooney's  some time in June!  Wuts the word on that? Anyone?
> *


I PAST OUT FLIERS & DIDN'T KEEP ONE TO POST :uh: 
IT'S ON THE 13TH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 22 2009, 08:31 AM~13968281
> *I PAST OUT FLIERS & DIDN'T KEEP ONE TO POST :uh:
> IT'S ON THE 13TH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lrocky2003

IT'S TIME & IT'S GOING TO BE GOOD


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

I HEARD THERES GONNA B A SHOW IN PORTERVILLE AT ONE OF THE WALMART PARKING LOTS, ANYONE HAS ANY INFO? :nicoderm:


----------



## TUFENUF

WHATS GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND IN THE 559


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 22 2009, 07:31 AM~13968281
> *I PAST OUT FLIERS & DIDN'T KEEP ONE TO POST :uh:
> IT'S ON THE 13TH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


more info.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 22 2009, 08:16 AM~13968155
> *I've heard there's gonna be a show at mooney's  some time in June!  Wuts the word on that? Anyone?
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@May 25 2009, 08:39 PM~13995734
> *more info.
> *


----------



## kutlass81

_*<span style=\'colorurple\'>GREAT SHOW THIS WEEKEND AT SOCIOS IN SACRAMENTO.... HAD A GOOD TIME... OVER 580 ENTRIES....

NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WAS IN THE HOUSE ALL THE WAY FROM THE CENTRAL VALLEY 559 AND SO WAS TUF-E-NUF CAR CLUB... IT WAS GOOD SEEN U GUYS THERE TOO....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: 

HERE IS THE LINK TO VIEW ALL THE PICTURES THAT I TOOK AT THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW EVENT... I ONLY SNAPPED A FEW PICTURES... WAS TIRED AFTER DRIVING THE CUTTY TO SAC TOWN.... BOUCING ALL OVER THE 99.... NO TRAILER QUEEN...

<a href=\'http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.editAlbumPhotos&albumID=2113281\' target=\'_blank\'>http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumID=2113281</a>
*_</span>


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 26 2009, 08:03 AM~13999363
> *
> *


WHATS UP GABINO DID YOU FIND YOUR CAT? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 24 2009, 09:08 PM~13987720
> *I HEARD THERES GONNA B  A SHOW IN PORTERVILLE AT ONE OF THE WALMART PARKING LOTS, ANYONE HAS ANY INFO? :nicoderm:
> *


Got a flyer for one at veterans park that walmarts helping throw for valley childrens hospital.

Its on Sat. Aug 8.....pre reg $25 day of $35


----------



## Montecarloman78

Who Goin???


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 26 2009, 09:28 AM~14000203
> *Got a flyer for one at veterans park that walmarts helping throw for valley childrens hospital.
> 
> Its on Sat. Aug 8.....pre reg $25 day of $35
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2009, 08:16 AM~13999479
> *WHATS UP GABINO DID YOU FIND YOUR CAT? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA ! THE LILL PUSSY WAS UNDER THE 47 FOR 2 HRS :angry: 
BUT MY LILL GIRL WASN'T GIVEN UP :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SHE SEEN HER TAIL COME DOWN AND MY WIFE GRABED HER  
DAMM CAT :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 26 2009, 09:28 AM~14000203
> *Got a flyer for one at veterans park that walmarts helping throw for valley childrens hospital.
> 
> Its on Sat. Aug 8.....pre reg $25 day of $35
> *


KOO. POST IT UP


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 22 2009, 08:16 AM~13968155
> *I've heard there's gonna be a show at mooney's  some time in June!  Wuts the word on that? Anyone?
> *



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 26 2009, 07:44 PM~14006813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 26 2009, 05:54 PM~14005493
> *YA ! THE LILL PUSSY WAS UNDER THE 47 FOR 2 HRS :angry:
> BUT MY LILL GIRL WASN'T GIVEN UP :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SHE SEEN HER TAIL COME DOWN AND MY WIFE GRABED HER
> DAMM CAT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2009, 08:22 PM~14007455
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

I heard there is a show In Kingsburg the 30th seen Flyer on Freeway. By the River


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 26 2009, 09:39 PM~14008678
> *I heard there is a show In Kingsburg the 30th seen Flyer on Freeway. By the River
> *


I think its a truck show but I will look into it today Ritchie......


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@May 27 2009, 06:16 AM~14011467
> *I think its a truck show but I will look into it today Ritchie......
> *


 :0


----------



## silvercaprice

The show that you are talking about in Kingsburg is in Traver right of the freeway....I dont have a flyer but I will try to get one or at least a info number....and it isn't just trucks.... :cheesy:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 27 2009, 07:29 AM~14011919
> *
> *


bino whats up with the BBQ at mooneys on every other sunday 
or once a month ????????
:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 27 2009, 01:43 PM~14015733
> *bino whats up with the BBQ at mooneys on every other sunday
> or once a month ????????
> :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@May 26 2009, 08:29 AM~14000221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Goin???
> *


Tried the number and nobody answers, any word on the fees...


----------



## PANIC-5150

:wave:


----------



## MrsAnonymous

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 27 2009, 01:43 PM~14015733
> *bino whats up with the BBQ at mooneys on every other sunday
> or once a month ????????
> :biggrin:
> *


OK! YOU GUYS DON'T NEED ME TO GO OUT THERE. :biggrin: 
JUST CALL SOME PEEPS & GO OUT ON A SUNDAY!     
$25 FOR A YRLY PASS! :0


----------



## GABINO

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:cheesy: :cheesy: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 27 2009, 10:08 PM~14021415
> *OK! YOU GUYS DON'T NEED ME TO GO OUT THERE. :biggrin:
> JUST CALL SOME PEEPS & GO OUT ON A SUNDAY! MOONEY'S GROVE PARK
> $25 FOR A YRLY PASS! :0
> *


fock it lets do this 559 lets get a date to start it off :biggrin: 
money green 
cooks 1970
felix 
mikes 87 
lindsay boys 
rob 83 
aint nobody
panty dropper
split pesonality
teachers pet
panic-5150
spread the word 
:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 28 2009, 07:16 AM~14023562
> *
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 28 2009, 08:58 AM~14024492
> *fock it lets do this 559 lets get a date to start it off  :biggrin:
> money green
> cooks 1970
> felix
> mikes 87
> lindsay boys
> rob 83
> aint nobody
> panty dropper
> split pesonality
> teachers pet
> panic-5150
> spread the word
> :biggrin:
> *



Let's do it. I know there's more then just them names mentioned that would participate. Even some folks from bakers! :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@May 27 2009, 12:56 PM~14015277
> *The show that you are talking about in Kingsburg is in Traver right of the freeway....I dont have a flyer but I will try to get one or at least a info  number....and it isn't just trucks.... :cheesy:
> *


Let me know want to take a ride out there I think it said the 30th...


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 28 2009, 08:58 AM~14024492
> *fock it lets do this 559 lets get a date to start it off  :biggrin:
> money green
> cooks 1970
> felix
> mikes 87
> lindsay boys
> rob 83
> aint nobody
> panty dropper
> split pesonality
> teachers pet
> panic-5150
> spread the word
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 28 2009, 12:51 PM~14027001
> *Let's do it. I know there's more then just them names mentioned that would participate. Even some folks from bakers!  :biggrin:
> *


SO LETS SET A SUNDAY TO START IT OFF 
:cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 28 2009, 10:35 PM~14033270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 27 2009, 10:08 PM~14021415
> *OK! YOU GUYS DON'T NEED ME TO GO OUT THERE. :biggrin:
> JUST CALL SOME PEEPS & GO OUT ON A SUNDAY!
> $25 FOR A YRLY PASS! :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

> Tried the number and nobody answers, any word on the fees...
> Roll In Time 9-10 Show Starts At 10-4 And Its FREE??????


----------



## Montecarloman78

> Roll In Time 9-10 Show Starts At 10-4 And Its FREE??????


----------



## TUFENUF

WHAT DO YOU MEAN FREE


----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 29 2009, 08:12 PM~14041160
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN FREE
> *


No Coast To Enter Your Cars!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@May 29 2009, 10:17 PM~14043297
> *
> No Coast To Enter Your Cars!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 31 2009, 09:45 PM~14057594
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 26 2009, 07:44 PM~14006813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

SUP 559 RYDERS


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 1 2009, 08:36 AM~14060520
> *SUP 559 RYDERS
> *


WHAT UP DOWE :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 28 2009, 08:58 AM~14024492
> *fock it lets do this 559 lets get a date to start it off  :biggrin:
> money green
> cooks 1970
> felix
> mikes 87
> lindsay boys
> rob 83
> aint nobody
> panty dropper
> split pesonality
> teachers pet
> panic-5150
> spread the word
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 4 2009, 08:09 AM~14092317
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## 1962lolo

:thumbsup:


----------



## ls1mastermind

fock it lets do this 559 lets get a date to start it off 
money green 
cooks 1970
felix 
mikes 87 
lindsay boys 
rob 83 
aint nobody
panty dropper
split pesonality
teachers pet
panic-5150
ls1mastermind
spread the word 


lets get it started!!!!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jun 5 2009, 07:24 PM~14107952
> *fock it lets do this 559 lets get a date to start it off
> money green
> cooks 1970
> felix
> mikes 87
> lindsay boys
> rob 83
> aint nobody
> panty dropper
> split pesonality
> teachers pet
> panic-5150
> ls1mastermind
> spread the word
> lets get it started!!!!!!!
> *


SET A DATE AND LETS GET THEM GRILLS SMOKEN' :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jun 5 2009, 07:24 PM~14107952
> *fock it lets do this 559 lets get a date to start it off
> money green
> cooks 1970
> felix
> mikes 87
> lindsay boys
> rob 83
> aint nobody
> panty dropper
> split pesonality
> teachers pet
> panic-5150
> ls1mastermind
> spread the word
> lets get it started!!!!!!! :
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14108769
> *SET  A DATE AND LETS GET THEM GRILLS SMOKEN'  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14108769
> *SET  A DATE AND LETS GET THEM GRILLS SMOKEN'  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jun 5 2009, 07:24 PM~14107952
> *fock it lets do this 559 lets get a date to start it off
> money green
> cooks 1970
> felix
> mikes 87
> lindsay boys
> rob 83
> aint nobody
> panty dropper
> split pesonality
> teachers pet
> panic-5150
> ls1mastermind
> spread the word
> lets get it started!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> Roll In Time 9-10 Show Starts At 10-4 And Its FREE??????
> 
> 
> 
> any pics from this
Click to expand...


----------



## GABINO




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
559!


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14078735
> *WHAT UP DOWE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice

anyone gonna go to Dinuba friday night for cruise night and to see Malo?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jun 10 2009, 06:56 AM~14148048
> *anyone gonna go to Dinuba friday night for cruise night and to see Malo?
> *



I'm thinking about!


----------



## Montecarloman78

When Next Car Show In Fresno?????


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jun 10 2009, 05:56 AM~14148048
> *anyone gonna go to Dinuba friday night for cruise night and to see Malo?
> *


 I was gonna go and check it out. What times it start?


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jun 10 2009, 04:57 PM~14153470
> *I was gonna go and check it out. What times it start?
> *


not sure i was gonna just cruise over after work......


----------



## GABINO

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jun 10 2009, 05:56 AM~14148048
> *anyone gonna go to Dinuba friday night for cruise night and to see Malo?
> *



ill be there doug


----------



## Aint no Body!

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jun 11 2009, 05:52 AM~14158884
> *not sure i was gonna just cruise over after work......
> *


I'll be there. Here they got good food and entertainment. 5.0 don't trip?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jun 10 2009, 06:56 AM~14148048
> *anyone gonna go to Dinuba friday night for cruise night and to see Malo?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jun 11 2009, 02:49 PM~14163603
> *I'll be there. Here they got good food and entertainment. 5.0 don't trip?
> *



im not sure if they have food during the cruise night on friday. i know they do on saturday for the car show. the cops dont trip its a city sponsored event. i think you only cruise up and down the main street anyways. its mostly street rods and muscle cars and the cruise night. but lots of trucks and lowriders for the car show.


cruise starts at 4pm til ?? and the concert starts at 8pm.


----------



## PANIC-5150

SUP 559 BROTHAS


----------



## DTA97




----------



## silvercaprice

well I guess there will be some lows this year for cruise night!!!!lol I'm glad to see a few of you are gonna join me, see ya tonight!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 12 2009, 01:07 AM~14168851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 12 2009, 07:19 AM~14169717
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jun 11 2009, 04:33 PM~14164611-->
> 
> 
> 
> im not sure if they have food during the cruise night on friday. i know they do on saturday for the car show. the cops dont trip its a city sponsored event. i think you only cruise up and down the main street anyways. its mostly street rods and muscle cars and the cruise night. but lots of trucks and lowriders for the car show.
> cruise starts at 4pm til ?? and the concert starts at 8pm.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool!! What street we cruisin? El Monte?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 09:34 PM~14167826
> *SUP 559 BROTHAS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Panic? You rollin out to Dina or you workin tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 12:07 AM~14168851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GABINO_@Jun 12 2009, 06:19 AM~14169717
> *
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jun 12 2009, 09:48 AM~14171243
> *Cool!! What street we cruisin? El Monte?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Panic? You rollin out to Dina or you workin tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK ITS L ST


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 12 2009, 09:50 AM~14171269
> *I THINK ITS L ST
> *


 Can I get to that street driving down Alta? My uncle owns a glass shop on Alta so I know where thats at but not too familiar with the other streets (besides El Monte Way) :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jun 12 2009, 09:53 AM~14171307
> *Can I get to that street driving down Alta? My uncle owns a glass shop on Alta so I know where thats at but not too familiar with the other streets (besides El Monte Way)  :biggrin:
> *


ITS RIGHT OFF ALTA. YOUR GONNA PASS THE COURTHOUSE AND THE TRAIN TRACKS. ITS GONNA BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE. TURN RIGHT JUST BEFORE YOU GET TO THE INTERSECTION OF ALTA AND EL MONTE. J


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 12 2009, 10:21 AM~14171579
> *ITS RIGHT OFF ALTA. YOUR GONNA PASS THE COURTHOUSE AND THE TRAIN TRACKS. ITS GONNA BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE. TURN RIGHT JUST BEFORE YOU GET TO THE INTERSECTION OF ALTA AND EL MONTE. J
> *


Thanks again bro.


----------



## SUPREME69

SEE YOU OUT THERE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 14 2009, 10:25 PM~14191537
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 14 2009, 10:31 PM~14191578
> *
> *


 :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 14 2009, 10:43 PM~14191705
> *:wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jun 5 2009, 07:24 PM~14107952
> *fock it lets do this 559 lets get a date to start it off
> money green
> cooks 1970
> felix
> mikes 87
> lindsay boys
> rob 83
> aint nobody
> panty dropper
> split pesonality
> teachers pet
> panic-5150
> ls1mastermind
> spread the word
> lets get it started!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## GABINO

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrboscodelagente




----------



## GABINO

>



not in the 559

but i want to go :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> not in the 559
> 
> but i want to go :biggrin:
Click to expand...


Let's do it......... I'm down!


----------



## GABINO

> not in the 559
> 
> but i want to go :biggrin:


Let's do it......... I'm down! 
[/quote]
SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin: 
I WANT TO SEE WHATS UP WITH THE "BROWN SOCIETY" FROM DOWN THERE


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 28 2009, 08:58 AM~14024492
> *fock it lets do this 559 lets get a date to start it off  :biggrin:
> money green
> cooks 1970
> felix
> mikes 87
> lindsay boys
> rob 83
> aint nobody
> panty dropper
> split pesonality
> teachers pet
> panic-5150
> spread the word
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:scrutinize: FOCK IT! I JUST MIGHT TAKE OFF OVER TO PISMO TO THE FATHER'S DAY SHOW!  SINCE THE PROMOTERS OF OUR LOCAL SHOW FOR THIS WEEKEND CAN'T GET THEIR SHIT TOGETHER! :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 17 2009, 10:53 PM~14224947
> *:scrutinize: FOCK IT! I JUST MIGHT TAKE OFF OVER TO PISMO TO THE FATHER'S DAY SHOW!   SINCE THE PROMOTERS OF OUR LOCAL SHOW FOR THIS WEEKEND CAN'T GET THEIR SHIT TOGETHER!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 17 2009, 10:53 PM~14224947
> *:scrutinize: FOCK IT! I JUST MIGHT TAKE OFF OVER TO PISMO TO THE FATHER'S DAY SHOW!   SINCE THE PROMOTERS OF OUR LOCAL SHOW FOR THIS WEEKEND CAN'T GET THEIR SHIT TOGETHER!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 17 2009, 10:53 PM~14224947
> *:scrutinize: FOCK IT! I JUST MIGHT TAKE OFF OVER TO PISMO TO THE FATHER'S DAY SHOW!   SINCE THE PROMOTERS OF OUR LOCAL SHOW FOR THIS WEEKEND CAN'T GET THEIR SHIT TOGETHER!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 dunes anyone ??? :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

So no other shows or automotive event happening this weekend? Beside pismo show and this clound organized pow wow called show they're tryn to have? Anyone?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 18 2009, 09:45 AM~14227601
> *So no other shows or automotive event happening this weekend? Beside pismo show and this clound organized pow wow called show they're tryn to have? Anyone?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 17 2009, 10:53 PM~14224947
> *:scrutinize: FOCK IT! I JUST MIGHT TAKE OFF OVER TO PISMO TO THE FATHER'S DAY SHOW!   SINCE THE PROMOTERS OF OUR LOCAL SHOW FOR THIS WEEKEND CAN'T GET THEIR SHIT TOGETHER!  :nicoderm:
> *


no i feel you eric changes his mind like every day!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jun 18 2009, 11:04 AM~14228332
> *no i feel you eric changes his mind like every day!
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

SOMEBODY SHOULD THROW A CARSHOW AT THE COS PARKING LOT 

LOTS OF ROOM FOR EVERYBODY 

THROW FLYERS UP AROUND COS AND GET SOME FINE ASS GIRLS AND SOME CLEAN RIDES


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

SO THE FINAL ON THIS WEEKEND SHOW IS OVER IN DINAS? FOR SURE? OR THE BIG QUESTION MARK IS SHADOWLING THIS EVENT?

THIS SHOW REMINDS ME OF LG SHOWS! ALL UNORGANIZED, UNPROFETIONAL AND AT THE LAST MINUTE A BUNCH OF RIDERS UPSET AND FUSTRATED! :nosad:


----------



## 559karlo

FUCK IT FATHERS DAY WEEKEND LETS ALL ROLL TO MOONEYS PARK


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 18 2009, 03:39 PM~14231160
> *FUCK IT FATHERS DAY WEEKEND LETS ALL ROLL TO MOONEYS PARK
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm: NOW THATS AN IDEA! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jun 18 2009, 11:30 AM~14228632
> *SOMEBODY SHOULD THROW A CARSHOW AT THE COS PARKING LOT
> 
> LOTS OF ROOM FOR EVERYBODY
> 
> THROW FLYERS UP AROUND COS AND GET SOME FINE ASS GIRLS AND SOME CLEAN RIDES
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 18 2009, 03:44 PM~14231192
> *:nicoderm: NOW THATS AN IDEA!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## kutlass81

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 18 2009, 03:39 PM~14231160
> *FUCK IT FATHERS DAY WEEKEND LETS ALL ROLL TO MOONEYS PARK
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SATURDAY OR SUNDAY???


----------



## felix96

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

CRUISE NITE AT MOONEY'S A&W THIS SAT NIGHT! :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

CAN'T DO IT THIS WEEKEND!
BUT IT'S ON NEXT SUNDAY!
WE ARE DOING A SHOW & SHINE TO GET SOME DONATIONS FOR MARKS'70
IF YOU HAVEN'T HEARD HE'S LAID UP WITH HIS WHOLE LEFT SIDE IS BUSTED UP!
HE WAS ON HIS BIKE & SOMEONE PULLED OUT IN FRONT OF HIM!
SO HIS LADY IS GOING BACK & FORTH TO FRESNO
I THINK WE SHOULD HELP HER OUT WITH EXPENSES   

SO NEXT SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE PARK!
HELP A BROTHER LOWRIDER OUT


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 18 2009, 10:34 PM~14235498
> *CAN'T DO IT THIS WEEKEND!
> BUT IT'S ON NEXT SUNDAY!
> WE ARE DOING A SHOW & SHINE TO GET SOME DONATIONS FOR MARKS'70
> IF YOU HAVEN'T HEARD HE'S LAID UP WITH HIS WHOLE LEFT SIDE IS BUSTED UP!
> HE WAS ON HIS BIKE & SOMEONE PULLED OUT IN FRONT OF HIM!
> SO HIS LADY IS GOING BACK & FORTH TO FRESNO
> I THINK WE SHOULD HELP HER OUT WITH EXPENSES
> 
> SO NEXT SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE PARK!
> HELP A BROTHER LOWRIDER OUT
> *


fock i wont be here but i will send something for MARKS 70
GET WELL MARK


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 18 2009, 10:34 PM~14235498
> *CAN'T DO IT THIS WEEKEND!
> BUT IT'S ON NEXT SUNDAY!
> WE ARE DOING A SHOW & SHINE TO GET SOME DONATIONS FOR MARKS'70
> IF YOU HAVEN'T HEARD HE'S LAID UP WITH HIS WHOLE LEFT SIDE IS BUSTED UP!
> HE WAS ON HIS BIKE & SOMEONE PULLED OUT IN FRONT OF HIM!
> SO HIS LADY IS GOING BACK & FORTH TO FRESNO
> I THINK WE SHOULD HELP HER OUT WITH EXPENSES
> 
> SO NEXT SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE PARK!
> HELP A BROTHER LOWRIDER OUT
> *


YEAH I'VE HEARD/READ ABOUT IT! OUR PRAYER FOR THIS FELLOW RIDER...

I'VE LOOKED AT THE EVENT CALENDER AND THE HONKY'S ARE HAVING THEIR CRUISE NITE THIS WEEKEND. AT MOONEY'S A&W. THOUGHT I'D BROUGHT IT OUT TO THE ATTENTIONS OF ALL RIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Jun 18 2009, 07:50 PM~14233763
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  SATURDAY OR SUNDAY???
> *


LETS COME TO AN AGREEMENT 

WHO WANTS SAT 

WHO WANTS SUN


WHAT WORKS FOR EVERYONE 

ME AND MONEY GREEN DOWN FOR WHATEVER JUST POST WHAT DAY IS BETTER


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 18 2009, 10:49 PM~14235630
> *LETS COME TO AN AGREEMENT
> 
> WHO WANTS SAT
> 
> WHO WANTS SUN
> WHAT WORKS FOR EVERYONE
> 
> ME AND MONEY GREEN DOWN FOR WHATEVER  JUST POST WHAT DAY IS BETTER
> *


this weekend????


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jun 18 2009, 10:54 PM~14235666
> *this weekend????
> *


YUP FATHERS DAY WEEKEND 
:0


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 18 2009, 10:55 PM~14235684
> *YUP FATHERS DAY WEEKEND
> :0
> *


A&W SAT NIGHT
THATS WERE MARK WOULD BE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

you said boycott the show so i say saturday then after ppl could cruise and kick it at A&W 

and show thoes white boys what the term ''LIFTED'' REALLY MEANS LOL


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jun 18 2009, 11:10 PM~14235791
> *you said boycott the show so i say saturday then after ppl could cruise and kick it at A&W
> 
> and show thoes white boys what the term ''LIFTED'' REALLY MEANS LOL
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jun 18 2009, 11:10 PM~14235791
> *you said boycott the show so i say saturday then after ppl could cruise and kick it at A&W
> 
> and show thoes white boys what the term ''LIFTED'' REALLY MEANS LOL
> *


A&W SAT NIGHT
THATS WERE MARK WOULD BE!

I SAY LETS DO THIS


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 18 2009, 11:13 PM~14235811
> *A&W SAT NIGHT
> THATS WERE MARK WOULD BE!
> 
> I SAY LETS DO THIS
> *


  
CADDY IS DOWN THOUGH DAMNIT :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## dadysgirl

:wave:


----------



## silvercaprice

This Sunday afternoon there is gonna be a Bring your own BBQ at Roeding park in Fresno as well ....all clubs and solo riders are welcome!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 18 2009, 11:13 PM~14235811
> *A&W SAT NIGHT
> THATS WERE MARK WOULD BE!
> 
> I SAY LETS DO THIS
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jun 19 2009, 05:57 AM~14237475
> *This Sunday afternoon there is gonna be a Bring your own BBQ at Roeding park in Fresno as well ....all clubs and solo riders are welcome!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Who is throwing it doug??


----------



## EZUP62

im gunna be in the 559 this weekend. so were is this cruise night gunna happen im there


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 19 2009, 11:27 AM~14239484
> *im gunna be in the 559 this weekend. so were is this cruise night gunna happen im there
> *


visalia 

mooney blvd at A&W


----------



## Loco68

I HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY NEXT WEEKEND AT MOONEY'S GROVE. COME HELP A FELLOW LOWRIDER OUT.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## EZUP62

is it this one? 
A & W All-American Food

2611 S Mooney Boulevard,
Visalia, CA 93277


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 19 2009, 09:35 PM~14244532
> *is it this one?
> A & W All-American Food
> 
> 2611 S Mooney Boulevard,
> Visalia, CA 93277
> *


yup we still trying to get peeps out to the park to chill last min 
BUT WHO CARES LETS RIDE 559


----------



## EZUP62

WHAT TIME AND WHERE? SO I CAN PUNCH IT IN MY GARMIN


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jun 19 2009, 06:19 PM~14242989
> *I HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY NEXT WEEKEND AT MOONEY'S GROVE. COME HELP A FELLOW LOWRIDER OUT.
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

THESE ARE SOME OF THE EVENTS HAPPENING!. 


6/20 A&W CRUISE NIGHT VISALIA
6/27 TULARE OUTLET MALL CARSHOW 
7/11 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
7/18 WOODLAKE CAR SHOW & A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
8/5 A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
8/7 ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory 
Henderson/Porter Rd.)
8/8 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
9/4 ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory 
Henderson/Porter Rd.)
9/12 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS' END OF SUMMER CAR SHOW (Tulare)


THESE ARE SOME SHOWS AND EVENTS ARE BASED ON THE "OLD CARS & MOTORSPORTS LIL NEWS PAPER THAT WAS HANDED OUT LAST WEEKEND AT THE CHOSEN FEW SHOW. THEY'RE ALL MAINLY HONKY SHOWS AND EVENTS BUT HEY CAN'T BEAT'M - JOIN'M :biggrin: IF THE ******* CAN CRUISE SO DO WE!


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 19 2009, 11:21 PM~14245335
> *THESE ARE SOME OF THE EVENTS HAPPENING!.
> 6/20 A&W CRUISE NIGHT VISALIA
> 6/27 TULARE OUTLET MALL CARSHOW
> 7/11 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
> 7/18 WOODLAKE CAR SHOW & A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
> 8/5  A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
> 8/7  ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory
> Henderson/Porter Rd.)
> 8/8  SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
> 9/4  ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory
> Henderson/Porter Rd.)
> 9/12 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS' END OF SUMMER CAR SHOW (Tulare)
> THESE ARE SOME SHOWS AND EVENTS ARE BASED ON THE "OLD CARS & MOTORSPORTS LIL NEWS PAPER THAT WAS HANDED OUT LAST WEEKEND AT THE CHOSEN FEW SHOW.  THEY'RE ALL MAINLY HONKY SHOWS AND EVENTS BUT HEY CAN'T BEAT'M - JOIN'M :biggrin: IF THE ******* CAN CRUISE SO DO WE!
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 19 2009, 09:53 PM~14244647
> *WHAT TIME AND WHERE? SO I CAN PUNCH IT IN MY GARMIN
> *


A & W All-American Food

2611 S Mooney Boulevard,
Visalia, CA 93277


probably 8 or 9 till about midnight or later


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 19 2009, 11:21 PM~14245335
> *THESE ARE SOME OF THE EVENTS HAPPENING!.
> 6/20 A&W CRUISE NIGHT VISALIA
> 6/27 TULARE OUTLET MALL CARSHOW
> 7/11 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
> 7/18 WOODLAKE CAR SHOW & A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
> 8/5  A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
> 8/7  ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory
> Henderson/Porter Rd.)
> 8/8  SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
> 9/4  ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory
> Henderson/Porter Rd.)
> 9/12 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS' END OF SUMMER CAR SHOW (Tulare)
> THESE ARE SOME SHOWS AND EVENTS ARE BASED ON THE "OLD CARS & MOTORSPORTS LIL NEWS PAPER THAT WAS HANDED OUT LAST WEEKEND AT THE CHOSEN FEW SHOW.  THEY'RE ALL MAINLY HONKY SHOWS AND EVENTS BUT HEY CAN'T BEAT'M - JOIN'M :biggrin: IF THE ******* CAN CRUISE SO DO WE!
> *


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 19 2009, 10:05 AM~14238715
> *Who is throwing it doug??
> *


its not really being thrown by anyone....Chava just thought it would be nice to bring alot of clubs and cars out and kick it....like back in the day....shit, I remember the 80s and 90s in the Park there had to be 200 to 300 cars all day Sunday.......the whole east side of the park was bumper to bumper cruising let alone not a parking place left! Till the POPO ran everyone out..... :uh:


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 19 2009, 11:27 AM~14239484
> *im gunna be in the 559 this weekend. so were is this cruise night gunna happen im there
> *


if your gonna be in Fresno you can start off in the park(Roeding Park) on Sunday afternoon....come join us bro and then in the evening Kingscanyon Blvd. is the spot Blackstone is also good.....


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice+Jun 19 2009, 06:57 AM~14237475-->
> 
> 
> 
> This Sunday afternoon there is gonna be a Bring your own BBQ at Roeding park in Fresno as well ....all clubs and solo riders are welcome!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Around what time ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.559_@Jun 19 2009, 10:05 AM~14238715
> *Who is throwing it doug??
> *


its in our backyard so just show up. :biggrin:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

Just to let everyone know the A&W Cruise Night is on the corner of Willis and Oak, down town Visalia. Not Mooney Blvd.


----------



## PANIC-5150

> Just to let everyone know the A&W Cruise Night is on the corner of Willis and Oak, down town Visalia. Not Mooney Blvd.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco68

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT WEEKEND.


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Jun 20 2009, 10:49 AM~14247694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let everyone know the A&W Cruise Night is on the corner of Willis and Oak, down town Visalia.  Not Mooney Blvd.
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150

WILLIS AND OAK??? IMA HAVE TO GPS THAT LMAO


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 20 2009, 08:27 PM~14250195
> *WILLIS AND OAK??? IMA HAVE TO GPS THAT LMAO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> Just to let everyone know the A&W Cruise Night is on the corner of Willis and Oak, down town Visalia. Not Mooney Blvd.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

ANY ONE FROM THE 559 GOING? 










GOOD TURN OUT LAST YEAR. IM SURE THIS YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER!


----------



## GABINO

:0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jun 20 2009, 06:56 AM~14246263
> *its not really being thrown by anyone....Chava just thought it would be nice to bring alot of clubs and cars out and kick it....like back in the day....shit, I remember the 80s and 90s in the Park there had to be 200 to 300 cars all day Sunday.......the whole east side of the park was bumper to bumper cruising let alone not a parking place left! Till the POPO ran everyone out..... :uh:
> *


Had agreat time out there today it was a good idea. also thank you for cooking Douggy food was good.


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 21 2009, 08:20 PM~14257670
> *Had agreat time out there today it was a good idea. also thank you for cooking Douggy food was good.
> *


Hey if I can't eat it I I might as well cook it!lol :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

GOOD TURN OUT ON MOONEY SATURDAY NIGHT!
    
SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE


----------



## DTA97

hey all i will be putting a new topic soon on this but here is the pre reg for Invasion Custom Car Show 09


thank you all for ur support

atomic gutierrez


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 22 2009, 10:07 AM~14261687
> *hey all i will be putting a new topic soon on this but here is the pre reg for Invasion Custom Car Show 09
> thank you all for ur support
> 
> atomic gutierrez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 22 2009, 11:16 AM~14261791
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




hey sup ill call u by the weekend


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 22 2009, 10:43 AM~14261981
> *hey sup ill call u by the weekend
> 
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 22 2009, 09:55 AM~14261590
> *GOOD TURN OUT ON MOONEY SATURDAY NIGHT!
> 
> SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE
> *


 :thumbsup: 

GOTTA DEW IT MORE OFFTEN MISS THEM OLD DAYS


----------



## Mrvdizzy

QUOTE(GABINO @ Jun 22 2009, 09:55 AM) 
GOOD TURN OUT ON MOONEY SATURDAY NIGHT!

SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE


> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 22 2009, 09:50 AM~14262040
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> GOTTA DEW IT MORE OFFTEN MISS THEM OLD DAYS
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jun 22 2009, 11:18 AM~14262295
> *QUOTE(GABINO @ Jun 22 2009, 09:55 AM)
> GOOD TURN OUT ON MOONEY SATURDAY NIGHT!
> 
> SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 22 2009, 10:50 AM~14262040
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> GOTTA DEW IT MORE OFFTEN MISS THEM OLD DAYS
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 22 2009, 09:55 AM~14261590
> *GOOD TURN OUT ON MOONEY SATURDAY NIGHT!
> 
> SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY AT MOONEY GROVE
> *



:nicoderm: 
:yes:


----------



## DTA97

InVasion 09 topic is up.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483880

thank you all 



atomic 

dta customz

u.s. trophy co.


----------



## htdt63

> Hey if I can't eat it I I might as well cook it!lol :biggrin:
> [/quote
> THANKS TO "THE DUKES " & "OLD TIMES" HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE IT WAS A GOOD FATHERS DAY BBQ.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> Hey if I can't eat it I I might as well cook it!lol :biggrin:
> [/quote
> THANKS TO "THE DUKES " & "OLD TIMES" HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE IT WAS A GOOD FATHERS DAY BBQ.
Click to expand...


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## PANIC-5150

:wave:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 23 2009, 02:03 PM~14274491
> *:wave:
> *


ARE THEY HAVING A CRUISE NIGHT IN TULARE THIS SATURDAY ?
SOMEBODY SAID THEY HEARD SOMETHING LIKE THAT 
AT THE CAR WASH OR OUTLETS? :uh: :uh: 
DOSE ANY ONE KNOW ABOUT IT? :0 
WE SHOULD HIT IT LIKE WE HIT A&W :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 23 2009, 07:54 PM~14277934
> *ARE THEY HAVING A CRUISE NIGHT IN TULARE THIS SATURDAY ?
> SOMEBODY SAID THEY HEARD SOMETHING LIKE THAT
> AT THE CAR WASH OR OUTLETS? :uh:  :uh:
> DOSE ANY ONE KNOW ABOUT IT? :0
> WE SHOULD HIT IT LIKE WE HIT A&W :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 19 2009, 11:21 PM~14245335
> *THESE ARE SOME OF THE EVENTS HAPPENING!.
> 6/20 A&W CRUISE NIGHT VISALIA
> ***"!6/27 TULARE OUTLET MALL CARSHOW!"***
> 7/11 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
> 7/18 WOODLAKE CAR SHOW & A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
> 8/5  A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
> 8/7  ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory
> Henderson/Porter Rd.)
> 8/8  SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
> 9/4  ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory
> Henderson/Porter Rd.)
> 9/12 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS' END OF SUMMER CAR SHOW (Tulare)
> THESE ARE SOME SHOWS AND EVENTS ARE BASED ON THE "OLD CARS & MOTORSPORTS LIL NEWS PAPER THAT WAS HANDED OUT LAST WEEKEND AT THE CHOSEN FEW SHOW.  THEY'RE ALL MAINLY HONKY SHOWS AND EVENTS BUT HEY CAN'T BEAT'M - JOIN'M :biggrin: IF THE ******* CAN CRUISE SO DO WE!
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 23 2009, 06:54 PM~14277934
> *ARE THEY HAVING A CRUISE NIGHT IN TULARE THIS SATURDAY ?
> SOMEBODY SAID THEY HEARD SOMETHING LIKE THAT
> AT THE CAR WASH OR OUTLETS? :uh:  :uh:
> DOSE ANY ONE KNOW ABOUT IT? :0
> WE SHOULD HIT IT LIKE WE HIT A&W :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

ANY ONE HAS ANY INFO ON THE TULARE OUTLET MALL CARSHOW?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 24 2009, 08:59 PM~14289483
> *ANY ONE HAS ANY INFO ON THE TULARE OUTLET MALL CARSHOW?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 24 2009, 11:40 PM~14291386
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Mrvdizzy

Woodlake Show on July 18th.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484247

The show at the Outlet mall for this weekend was cancelled. I called and confirmed it with the Outlet.


----------



## badcayne

> [/quote
> 
> 
> ill be heading down there for this show


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 23 2009, 07:54 PM~14277934
> *ARE THEY HAVING A CRUISE NIGHT IN TULARE THIS SATURDAY ?
> SOMEBODY SAID THEY HEARD SOMETHING LIKE THAT
> AT THE CAR WASH OR OUTLETS? :uh:  :uh:
> DOSE ANY ONE KNOW ABOUT IT? :0
> WE SHOULD HIT IT LIKE WE HIT A&W :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jun 25 2009, 01:06 PM~14295984
> *Woodlake Show on July 18th.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484247
> 
> The show at the Outlet mall for this weekend was cancelled. I called and confirmed it with the Outlet.
> *


 :angry: 

OHH DAM THERE WAS 1


----------



## kutlass81




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jun 25 2009, 01:06 PM~14295984
> *Woodlake Show on July 18th.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484247
> 
> The show at the Outlet mall for this weekend was cancelled. I called and confirmed it with the Outlet.
> *



:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ls1mastermind

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484561

sept27 valley fever show and concert!!!!!!!!!
559!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

WHAT ABT THE CAR WASH? :0 :0


----------



## PANIC-5150

> [/quote
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 26 2009, 10:42 AM~14306266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 26 2009, 02:59 PM~14308709
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 26 2009, 10:42 AM~14306266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT ARE THE CLASSES?


----------



## DTA97

you can find the classes here on this link but i also put them up there.

thank you 

atomic

TTT

Invasion Car Show Class 
Aug 29, 2009

O-Original
S-Street
C-custom
M-Mild
F-Full

Cars:
50’s & below O, C
60-64 O, S, M, F
65-69 O, S, M, F
70’s S, M, F
80’s S, M, F
90’s S, M, F
00’s & above S, M, F
Luxury 89 & below S, M, F
Luxury 90 & above S, M, F
Euro’s S, M, F
Imports 2dr S, M, F
Imports 4dr S, M, F
Wagon/Panel O, C
Sports Cars S, C
Muscle Cars S, C
Pt Cruisers S, C
Hot Rods S, C
Vw’s 1-3
Donks 1-3
Under Conduction Cars 1-3

Trucks:
50’s & below O, C
60’s O, C
70’s O, C
80’s S, M, F
Full Size Trucks S, M, F
Mini Trucks S, M, F
Lowrider Trucks S, M, F
Mini Suv Domestic S, M, F
Mini Suv Import S, M, F
Full Size Suv S, M, F
El Camino / Ranchero 1-3
Vans 1-3
Under Conduction Trucks 1-3
Special Int 1-3




Bikes:
2 Wheel Bikes 12” S, M, F
2 Wheel Bikes 16” S, M, F
2 Wheel Bikes 20” & above S, M, F
3 Wheel Bikes S, M, F

Motorcycle:
Full Size Bikes S, C
Design Bikes S, C

Best of awards for cars, trucks, suv’s
Best paint
Best engine
Best interior
Best Mural
Most members cars with 50.00 credit card from Visa
Furriest Distance with 100.00 gas card

Best of awards for bikes & motorcycles
Best Mural
Best Paint
Most Members Bikes with 50.00 credit card from Visa


Best of Show
Car
Truck
Import
Euro
Bike
Motorcycle
Under conduction over all
Luv Shadow Photography Award

Best of Show Over all 6ft Trophy & 300.00 Cash


----------



## C-Lo Productions

malaga car shows 5th annual sept.12th lowriders n bikes all years sept 13th hot rods n rat rods pre. 1976 only


----------



## PANIC-5150

:biggrin:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 26 2009, 10:22 PM~14312260
> *you can find the classes here on this link but i also put them up there.
> 
> thank you
> 
> atomic
> 
> TTT
> 
> Invasion Car Show Class
> Aug 29, 2009
> 
> O-Original
> S-Street
> C-custom
> M-Mild
> F-Full
> 
> Cars:
> 50’s & below O, C
> 60-64 O, S, M, F
> 65-69 O, S, M, F
> 70’s S, M, F
> 80’s S, M, F
> 90’s S, M, F
> 00’s & above S, M, F
> Luxury 89 & below S, M, F
> Luxury 90 & above S, M, F
> Euro’s S, M, F
> Imports 2dr S, M, F
> Imports 4dr S, M, F
> Wagon/Panel O, C
> Sports Cars S, C
> Muscle Cars S, C
> Pt Cruisers S, C
> Hot Rods S, C
> Vw’s 1-3
> Donks 1-3
> Under Conduction Cars 1-3
> 
> Trucks:
> 50’s & below O, C
> 60’s O, C
> 70’s O, C
> 80’s S, M, F
> Full Size Trucks S, M, F
> Mini Trucks S, M, F
> Lowrider Trucks S, M, F
> Mini Suv Domestic S, M, F
> Mini Suv Import S, M, F
> Full Size Suv S, M, F
> El Camino / Ranchero 1-3
> Vans 1-3
> Under Conduction Trucks 1-3
> Special Int 1-3
> Bikes:
> 2 Wheel Bikes 12” S, M, F
> 2 Wheel Bikes 16” S, M, F
> 2 Wheel Bikes 20” & above S, M, F
> 3 Wheel Bikes S, M, F
> 
> Motorcycle:
> Full Size Bikes S, C
> Design Bikes S, C
> 
> Best of awards for cars, trucks, suv’s
> Best paint
> Best engine
> Best interior
> Best Mural
> Most members cars with 50.00 credit card from Visa
> Furriest Distance with 100.00 gas card
> 
> Best of awards for bikes & motorcycles
> Best Mural
> Best Paint
> Most Members Bikes with 50.00 credit card from Visa
> Best of Show
> Car
> Truck
> Import
> Euro
> Bike
> Motorcycle
> Under conduction over all
> Luv Shadow Photography Award
> 
> Best of Show Over all 6ft Trophy & 300.00 Cash
> *


Thanks


----------



## C-Lo Productions

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 25 2009, 11:11 PM~14302832
> *WHAT ABT THE CAR WASH? :0  :0
> *


WE MIST IT :angry: :angry: 
DROVE BY ABT 8:50 THERE WERE 10 HOT RODS OUT THERE :0 :0


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Jun 27 2009, 09:22 PM~14317675
> *Thanks
> *



hope to see u at the show.

any questions give me a call
559 2877640


----------



## ls1mastermind

head out to mooneys grove now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 26 2009, 10:22 PM~14312260
> *you can find the classes here on this link but i also put them up there.
> 
> thank you
> 
> atomic
> 
> TTT
> 
> Invasion Car Show Class
> Aug 29, 2009
> 
> O-Original
> S-Street
> C-custom
> M-Mild
> F-Full
> 
> Cars:
> 50’s & below O, C
> 60-64 O, S, M, F
> 65-69 O, S, M, F
> 70’s S, M, F
> 80’s S, M, F
> 90’s S, M, F
> 00’s & above S, M, F
> Luxury 89 & below S, M, F
> Luxury 90 & above S, M, F
> Euro’s S, M, F
> Imports 2dr S, M, F
> Imports 4dr S, M, F
> Wagon/Panel O, C
> 2 Wheel Bikes 20” & above S, M, F
> 3 Wheel Bikes S, M, F
> 
> Motorcycle:
> Full Size Bikes S, C
> Design Bikes S, C
> 
> Best of awards for cars, trucks, suv’s
> Best paint
> Best engine
> Best interior
> Best Mural
> Most members cars with 50.00 credit card from Visa
> Furriest Distance with 100.00 gas card
> 
> Best of awards for bikes & motorcycles
> Best Mural
> Best Paint
> Most Members Bikes with 50.00 credit card from Visa
> Best of Show
> Car
> Truck
> Import
> Euro
> Bike
> Motorcycle
> Under conduction over all
> Luv Shadow Photography Award
> 
> Best of Show Over all 6ft Trophy & 300.00 Cash
> *


i like your classes theres the three me and my family will be in!


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jun 28 2009, 03:10 PM~14321578
> *i like your classes theres the three me and my family will be in!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## biglou75

no convertible class


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 29 2009, 10:31 PM~14336312
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Jun 29 2009, 04:27 PM~14331457
> *no convertible class
> *



we will make the class if we get some no problem.


atomic


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 30 2009, 01:45 AM~14337836
> *we will make the class if we get some no problem.
> atomic
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 30 2009, 07:54 AM~14338971
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne

> [/quote
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> anybody know what classes they have?
Click to expand...


----------



## GABINO




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 2 2009, 10:38 PM~14369071
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 2 2009, 11:24 PM~14369517
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 2 2009, 10:38 PM~14369071
> *:nicoderm:
> *


sup David


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 3 2009, 07:55 AM~14371259
> *sup David
> *



Wuts up Bigshod! Wut events u guys got coming up down in bakers area? Keep me updated!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 19 2009, 11:21 PM~14245335
> *THESE ARE SOME OF THE EVENTS HAPPENING!.
> 6/20 A&W CRUISE NIGHT VISALIA
> 6/27 TULARE OUTLET MALL CARSHOW
> 7/11 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
> 7/18 WOODLAKE CAR SHOW & A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
> 8/5   A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
> 8/7   ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory
> Henderson/Porter Rd.)
> 8/8   SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
> 9/4   ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory
> Henderson/Porter Rd.)
> 9/12 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS' END OF SUMMER CAR SHOW (Tulare)
> THESE ARE SOME SHOWS AND EVENTS ARE BASED ON THE "OLD CARS & MOTORSPORTS LIL NEWS PAPER THAT WAS HANDED OUT LAST WEEKEND AT THE CHOSEN FEW SHOW.  THEY'RE ALL MAINLY HONKY SHOWS AND EVENTS BUT HEY CAN'T BEAT'M - JOIN'M :biggrin: IF THE ******* CAN CRUISE SO DO WE!
> *






Woodlake show! Who's going to the cruise nite & the show?


----------



## DTA97




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 3 2009, 08:56 AM~14371606
> *Wuts up Bigshod! Wut events u guys got coming up down in bakers area? Keep me updated!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 3 2009, 11:47 AM~14372716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 3 2009, 09:03 AM~14371650
> *Woodlake show! Who's going to the cruise nite & the show?
> *


YOU KNOW BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## dave_st214

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

ANY ONE THROWING A NIGHT SHOW LIKE THEY DID OVER IN VISALIA LAST SUMMER?


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 01:31 AM~14313237
> *malaga car shows 5th annual sept.12th lowriders n bikes all years                                  sept 13th hot rods n rat rods pre. 1976 only
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 5 2009, 07:25 PM~14387752
> *
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 3 2009, 09:03 AM~14371650
> *Woodlake show! Who's going to the cruise nite & the show?
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 5 2009, 07:25 PM~14387752
> *
> *


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63'




----------



## GABINO




----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 01:31 AM~14313237
> *malaga car shows 5th annual sept.12th lowriders n bikes all years                                  sept 13th hot rods n rat rods pre. 1976 only
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 5 2009, 07:25 PM~14387752
> *
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy

is there a flier for a car show in porterville happening august 8?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jul 9 2009, 06:42 PM~14428207
> *is there a flier for a car show in porterville happening august 8?
> *


 


















:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO




----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 8 2009, 12:07 AM~14409417
> *
> *


----------



## 51 chevy

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 9 2009, 07:14 PM~14429147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


thanks alot


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 11 2009, 05:50 PM~14444989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 11 2009, 04:50 PM~14444989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hellz ya ,,,,like always you know i'm there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 11 2009, 04:50 PM~14444989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SixOne

.







.
.







.
.







.
.







.
.







.
.







.
.







.
.


----------



## SixOne




----------



## GABINO




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Jul 12 2009, 10:07 AM~14448916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where was this at?


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 12 2009, 10:39 AM~14449480
> *Where was this at?
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 12 2009, 10:05 PM~14453582
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 12 2009, 11:54 PM~14454576
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 13 2009, 07:46 AM~14455911
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz




----------



## PANIC-5150

:wave:


----------



## DTA97

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483880


TTT


----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 13 2009, 11:11 PM~14465875
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 13 2009, 10:54 PM~14465714
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2009, 08:50 PM~14464212
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 3 2009, 09:03 AM~14371650
> *Woodlake show! Who's going to the cruise nite & the show?
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
It get good out there! :biggrin: 
FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 15 2009, 07:39 AM~14480197
> *x2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> It get good out there! :biggrin:
> FRIDAY NIGHT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97

for all ur car show trophy needs call us up, we got the BEST prices in town hands down. any color, any style, and and size of trophy u need we got u. we also do dash plaques if u need them. any event u need trophies hit us up we will be happy to give u the best we can !


:cheesy:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 16 2009, 07:29 AM~14491086
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=484247&st=20










*Cruise night tonight* with entertainment and music. *8pm-11pm See you guys out there.*


----------



## Capital City Ent.




----------



## mykee




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Jul 17 2009, 02:59 PM~14505786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW

yes Yes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mykee




----------



## PANIC-5150

> [/quote
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Jul 17 2009, 02:59 PM~14505786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Jul 18 2009, 11:17 AM~14511801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my lil primo is hooked up with cuddie castro.


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 18 2009, 10:18 PM~14515188
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DTA97




----------



## DTA97




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 19 2009, 12:48 PM~14517733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2009, 01:31 PM~14517951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## teacherspet

This car show is being put on by the Porterville Relay For Life organization which is a part of the American Cancer Society. Like the flyer says it is their first car show. Classes and other information will be put up very soon on a separate thread.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 19 2009, 08:37 PM~14521118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car show is being put on by the Porterville Relay For Life organization which is a part of the American Cancer Society.  Like the flyer says it is their first car show.  Classes and other information will be put up very soon on a separate thread.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 19 2009, 08:37 PM~14521118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car show is being put on by the Porterville Relay For Life organization which is a part of the American Cancer Society.  Like the flyer says it is their first car show.  Classes and other information will be put up very soon on a separate thread.
> *



:nicoderm: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm: NO CRUISE NIGHT PICTURES, NO SHOW PICS?


----------



## GABINO




----------



## bigshod

:biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 19 2009, 10:31 PM~14522277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  NO CRUISE NIGHT PICTURES, NO SHOW PICS?
> *























































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

SOME MORE FROM WOODLAKE


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by GABINO+Jul 20 2009, 06:27 AM~14523741-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GABINO_@Jul 20 2009, 07:07 AM~14523966
> *SOME MORE FROM WOODLAKE
> *


















I got some I'll post up later on tonight!!


----------



## GABINO




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 20 2009, 08:07 AM~14523966
> *SOME MORE FROM WOODLAKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics compa


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 20 2009, 01:10 PM~14526664
> *nice pics compa
> *


THANKS


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 20 2009, 08:07 AM~14523966
> *SOME MORE FROM WOODLAKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE NEW FRIENDS GRACIAS GABINO NICE FOTO'S...*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 20 2009, 07:27 AM~14523741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING REALLY NICE OUT THERE TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS.... KEEP LIVING THE LOW LIFE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mykee




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Jul 20 2009, 05:22 PM~14529714
> *
> LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE NEW FRIENDS GRACIAS GABINO  NICE FOTO'S...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 20 2009, 07:27 AM~14523741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Nice job on the pics GABINO!! how you been?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 20 2009, 11:57 PM~14534495
> *Nice job on the pics GABINO!! how you been?
> *


F-N HOT! :angry: 
NOT A GOOD TIME TO B WELDING ON MAKING BOXES!  
OTHER THEN THAT GOOD & U :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

ANY ONE KNOWS ABOUT THIS EVENT? WHERE IS IT AT OR ANY INFO!


----------



## GABINO

:uh:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 21 2009, 11:57 PM~14546488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY ONE KNOWS ABOUT THIS EVENT? WHERE IS IT AT OR ANY INFO!
> *


its at reps bar near manchester its a good show!


----------



## GABINO




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 23 2009, 10:53 AM~14560094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigjoe62

This fundraiser is being hosted by Dukes. There number is on there is anyone needs any information.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 23 2009, 10:53 AM~14560094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Jul 25 2009, 12:55 PM~14579476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fundraiser is being hosted by Dukes.  There number is on there is anyone needs any information.
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Jul 25 2009, 12:55 PM~14579476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fundraiser is being hosted by Dukes.  There number is on there is anyone needs any information.
> *


ttt


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Jul 20 2009, 06:07 PM~14530290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 27 2009, 07:00 AM~14591448
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:44 PM~14601730
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 28 2009, 05:53 AM~14602414-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GABINO_@Jul 28 2009, 07:59 AM~14603101
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 29 2009, 12:44 AM~14612878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490756
holloween show!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABINO

WACHA!
PAIG 69! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:44 PM~14623714
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 29 2009, 10:25 PM~14623524
> *WACHA!
> PAIG 69! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Showdown

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 31 2009, 07:39 AM~14636505
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 23 2009, 10:53 AM~14560094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 2 2009, 05:05 AM~14650962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

So this wuts up for the next couple of weekends?

Sat. 8th porterville veteran's park show. 
Sun. 9th Bakersfield lowrider nationals- (is there a voycot show at beach park this year?)

Sat. 15th porterville lowes parking lot carshow.
Sun. 16th dinuba show. 

Wut else show am I missing?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 2 2009, 05:05 AM~14650962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## HELLRAISER

FOR HOP INFO CALL JOHN AT (661) 344-0562


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 3 2009, 09:43 PM~14666986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR HOP INFO CALL JOHN AT (661) 344-0562
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 4 2009, 12:42 AM~14668688
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Midwest Showdown

INDOOR SHOW AUGUST 9TH NOVI MI


















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


MOVE IN TIME ON SATURDAY IS 12NOON-4PM AND SUNDAY 8AM -11AM NO EXCEPTIONS!!! IF YOUR NOT IN WHEN THE DOOR CLOSES YOU WILL GIVE UP YOUR SPOT ON THE FLOOR!!!


----------



## mykee

*CAR SHOW UPDATE, AS FOLLOWS...*


----------



## bigjoe62

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Jul 25 2009, 11:55 AM~14579476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fundraiser is being hosted by Dukes.  There number is on there is anyone needs any information.
> *


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

*COME OUT AND PLAY WITH US 559.................*


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Aug 4 2009, 10:46 PM~14678980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME OUT AND PLAY WITH US 559.................
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Aug 4 2009, 08:16 PM~14676960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR SHOW UPDATE, AS FOLLOWS...
> *


MC MAGIC WHAT!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Aug 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14678980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME OUT AND PLAY WITH US 559.................
> *


Now that's what i'm talkin about!!





















I'm Down!!


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 5 2009, 11:40 AM~14683443
> *Now that's what i'm talkin about!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Down!!
> *


That's rite canal bring out ur c.c. and familia and have a nice day out there with us it's going to be off the hook....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

:biggrin:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 5 2009, 10:40 AM~14683443
> *Now that's what i'm talkin about!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Down!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Aug 4 2009, 10:46 PM~14678980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME OUT AND PLAY WITH US 559.................
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Aug 4 2009, 10:46 PM~14678980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME OUT AND PLAY WITH US 559.................
> *


AHHHH WOW {IN YELLOW COME PLAY WITH US? ) LET ME TALK TO MY GUYS N SEE IF THERE DOWN SOUNDS LIKE LOADS OF FUNNNNNNNN


----------



## Mrvdizzy




----------



## dreamin_persuasion

LETS DO THIS!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 6 2009, 08:23 AM~14692148
> *AHHHH WOW  {IN YELLOW COME PLAY WITH US? )  LET ME TALK TO MY GUYS N SEE IF THERE DOWN SOUNDS LIKE LOADS OF FUNNNNNNNN
> *


WE NEED ALL OF OUR TRUE RIDERS OUT THERE, TO PLAY SOME BALL WITH US. JOIN US AND HAVE A GOOD TIME...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 6 2009, 07:23 AM~14692148
> *AHHHH WOW  {IN YELLOW COME PLAY WITH US? )  LET ME TALK TO MY GUYS N SEE IF THERE DOWN SOUNDS LIKE LOADS OF FUNNNNNNNN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 19 2009, 11:21 PM~14245335
> *THESE ARE SOME OF THE EVENTS HAPPENING!.
> 6/20 A&W CRUISE NIGHT VISALIA
> 6/27 TULARE OUTLET MALL CARSHOW
> 7/11 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
> 7/18 WOODLAKE CAR SHOW & A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
> 8/5  A&W CRUISE NIGHT (Visalia)
> 8/7  ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory
> Henderson/Porter Rd.)
> 8/8  SMALL TOWN CRUISERS CRUISE NIGHT (aero-dogs Tulare)
> 9/4  ROLLIN' RELICS CRUISE NIGHT (Porterville Pizza Factory
> Henderson/Porter Rd.)
> 9/12 SMALL TOWN CRUISERS' END OF SUMMER CAR SHOW (Tulare)
> THESE ARE SOME SHOWS AND EVENTS ARE BASED ON THE "OLD CARS & MOTORSPORTS LIL NEWS PAPER THAT WAS HANDED OUT LAST WEEKEND AT THE CHOSEN FEW SHOW.  THEY'RE ALL MAINLY HONKY SHOWS AND EVENTS BUT HEY CAN'T BEAT'M - JOIN'M :biggrin: IF THE ******* CAN CRUISE SO DO WE!
> *


----------



## GABINO

L.I.F.E END OF SUMMER BBQ
SEPT 20TH


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 7 2009, 09:38 PM~14708388
> *
> L.I.F.E END OF SUMMER BBQ
> SEPT 20TH
> *


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 7 2009, 09:38 PM~14708388
> *
> L.I.F.E END OF SUMMER BBQ
> SEPT 20TH
> *


----------



## GABINO

>



:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 7 2009, 11:00 PM~14709015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 7 2009, 09:38 PM~14708388
> *
> L.I.F.E END OF SUMMER BBQ
> SEPT 20TH
> *


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Aug 4 2009, 10:46 PM~14678980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS PLAY SOME BALL !!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 9 2009, 08:49 PM~14720750
> *:nicoderm:
> *


MONEY/ IS MONEY PIT GOING TO MAKE IT'S RANCHERA..........


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 9 2009, 09:41 PM~14721416
> *MONEY/ IS MONEY PIT GOING TO MAKE IT'S RANCHERA..........
> *




I GOT MY HANDS FULL COOK. YOU KNOW! WE'RE GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL NEXT TIME. BUT YOU NEVER KNOW!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 9 2009, 09:45 PM~14721459
> *I GOT MY HANDS FULL COOK. YOU KNOW!  WE'RE GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL NEXT TIME.  BUT YOU NEVER KNOW!
> 
> *


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 9 2009, 09:45 PM~14721459
> *I GOT MY HANDS FULL COOK. YOU KNOW!  WE'RE GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL NEXT TIME.  BUT YOU NEVER KNOW!
> 
> *


NEED TO START ARE MENU AND SEE WHAT WE GOING TO GRUB FOR THAT DAY YOU KNOW HOW BIG SAPUTO DOES IT :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

*COME OUT AND SUPPORT NEW FRIENDS SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT GOING DOWN OCT 3,[email protected] MOONEY GROVE.....*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 9 2009, 10:38 PM~14721990
> *NEED TO START ARE MENU AND SEE WHAT WE GOING TO GRUB FOR THAT DAY YOU KNOW HOW BIG SAPUTO DOES IT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Whats Next Show In Fresno?????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: uffin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Aug 10 2009, 03:09 PM~14727405
> *Whats Next Show In Fresno?????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  uffin:
> *


 SATURDAY PORTERVILLE SHOW AT LOWES PARKING LOT! 
SUNDAY DINUBA CARSHOW.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 10 2009, 07:34 PM~14730171
> *SATURDAY PORTERVILLE SHOW AT LOWES PARKING LOT!
> SUNDAY DINUBA CARSHOW.
> *


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Aug 10 2009, 09:57 AM~14724540
> *COME OUT AND SUPPORT NEW FRIENDS SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT GOING DOWN OCT 3,[email protected] MOONEY GROVE.....
> *


i'll come but i'm too fat to do any thing but cheer...


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 10 2009, 07:34 PM~14730171
> *SATURDAY PORTERVILLE SHOW AT LOWES PARKING LOT!
> SUNDAY DINUBA CARSHOW.
> *


----------



## S.A.S

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Aug 10 2009, 11:55 PM~14732968
> *i'll come but i'm too fat to do any thing but cheer...
> *


....& WATCH THE BEER!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Aug 10 2009, 10:55 PM~14732968
> *i'll come but i'm too fat to do any thing but cheer...
> *










We don't use that word anymore buddy







, we say *Fluffy*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 11 2009, 09:41 AM~14735062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't use that word anymore buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , we say Fluffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Aug 4 2009, 08:16 PM~14676960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR SHOW UPDATE, AS FOLLOWS...
> *


anyone going


----------



## ls1mastermind




----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## bigshod




----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 11 2009, 09:41 AM~14735062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't use that word anymore buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , we say Fluffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL WELL GET UR PEEPZ 2GETHER SO WE CAN PLAY SUM BALL U CAN BE THERE TO SUPPORT US....  :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 11 2009, 06:11 PM~14739950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:nicoderm: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150

:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 11 2009, 09:21 PM~14742290
> *:nicoderm:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 11 2009, 06:11 PM~14739950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

*LETS PLAY SUM BALL... BRING OUT UR CREW N LET'S DO THIS WHO'S DOWN??????* :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 12 2009, 07:18 AM~14744901
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 12 2009, 10:28 AM~14746504
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 12 2009, 09:47 PM~14752968
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 Whats up GABINO how you been? :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

I GUESS DINUBA SHOW GOT POSTPONED FOR A LATER DATE! SO ONLY PORTERVILLE SHOW IS UP FOR THIS WEEKEND..... :dunno: OH YEAH AND POMONA SWAPMEET! :nicoderm: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW

I GUESS DINUBA SHOW GOT POSTPONED FOR A LATER DATE. What happen?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 13 2009, 03:35 AM~14754935
> *Whats up GABINO how you been? :biggrin:
> *


OK!     
AND YOU? READY 4 YOUR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Aug 13 2009, 07:10 PM~14762920
> *I GUESS DINUBA SHOW GOT POSTPONED FOR A LATER DATE. What happen?
> *


THEY GONNA MOVE IT TO OC.. DROP THEM LAME RAPPERZ AND IT WILL BE A HELL OF A SHOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice

The problem with that is that the promoters are niteclub and concert promoters.....they where just gonna farm the carshow portion out ......they don't know anything about carshows and I doubt if they care much for the cars.....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

if anyone gets an email here on Lay It Low, that says "FREE GIFTS" do not click on it. It's a virus. The members name is weird and says new member as of Aug 2009. Again. do not click on it, its a virus! _*DELETE DELETE DELETE!*_


----------



## GABINO




----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 23 2009, 10:53 AM~14560094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE INFORMATION REGARDING THIS SHOW PLZ.... ROLL IN TIME, ENTRANCE FEE,CATEGORIES. TIME OF SHOW.... PRE REG IS THERE ONE OUT THERE????? LET US KNOW.....


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> LETS GET THIS GOING.... WHO'S COMING OUT 2 SUPPORT NEW FRIENDS???? LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN LOWRIDERS N FRIENDS.......


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 16 2009, 11:54 PM~14789378
> *if anyone gets an email here on Lay It Low, that says "FREE GIFTS" do not click on it.  It's a virus.  The members name is weird and  says new member as of Aug 2009.  Again. do not click on it, its a virus! DELETE DELETE DELETE!
> *




yeah i got a email from that person have not opened it yet cause i was thinking the same thing its a virus...


----------



## 3wishz




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559




----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by AMFCUSTOMS559_@Aug 18 2009, 11:53 AM~14805198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is there still Sundays? Always have a good time out there :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62




----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 17 2009, 10:06 PM~14800976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## felix96

i heard there is gonna be a night show on the 29th at tint masters in visalia who's going to it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97

Invasion Car Show Class 
Aug 29, 2009

O-Original
S-Street
C-custom
M-Mild
F-Full

Cars:
40's & below O, C
50’s O, C
60-64 O, S, M, F
65-69 O, S, M, F
70’s S, M, F
80’s S, M, F
90’s S, M, F
00’s & above S, M, F
Luxury 89 & below S, M, F
Luxury 90 & above S, M, F
Euro’s S, M, F
Imports 2dr S, M, F
Imports 4dr S, M, F
Wagon/Panel O, C
Sports Cars S, C
Muscle Cars S, C
Pt Cruisers S, C
Hot Rods S, C
Vw’s 1-3
Donks 1-3
Under Conduction Cars 1-3
jdm 95 & below 1-3
jdm 96 & up 1-3

Trucks:
50’s & below O, C
60’s O, C
70’s O, C
80’s S, M, F
Full Size Trucks S, M, F
Mini Trucks S, M, F
Lowrider Trucks S, M, F
Mini Suv Domestic S, M, F
Mini Suv Import S, M, F
Full Size Suv S, M, F
El Camino / Ranchero 1-3
Vans 1-3
Under Conduction Trucks 1-3
Special Int 1-3




Bikes:
2 Wheel Bikes 12” S, M, F
2 Wheel Bikes 16” S, M, F
2 Wheel Bikes 20” & above S, M, F
3 Wheel Bikes S, M, F

Motorcycle:
Full Size Bikes S, C
Design Bikes S, C

Best of awards for cars, trucks, suv’s

Best paint
Best engine
Best interior
Best Mural
Most members cars with 50.00 
Furriest Distance with 100.00 

Best of awards for bikes & motorcycles

Best Mural
Best Paint
Most Members Bikes with 50.00 


Best of Show 3ft trophies

Car
Truck
Suv
Import
Euro
Bike
Motorcycle
Under conduction over all
Luv Shadow Photography Award

Best of Show Over all 
6ft Trophy & 300.00 Cash


----------



## Montecarloman78

Who Goin??? Radio Said The Game Gunna Be Their Didnt Say Nuttin Bout Soulja Boy! Dats What I Herd On The Radio But Here da Flyer!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Aug 20 2009, 01:49 PM~14829431
> *Who Goin??? Radio Said The Game Gunna Be Their Didnt Say Nuttin Bout Soulja Boy! Dats What I Herd On The Radio But Here da Flyer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUCK LG!........NO LUV FOR LG HERE......
He needs to turn himself in at the glue factory, or go put an application at waltmart & be a greeter! That old fuck...... Cause he ain't getting a dime from me. :biggrin:

559 will be at "DELANO's SHOW"


----------



## PANIC-5150

HELL YEA DELANO


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## majestics delano

yup delano show


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 17 2009, 10:06 PM~14800976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for pre reg? What are the categories?


----------



## bigshod




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 20 2009, 07:43 PM~14833183
> *FUCK LG!........NO LUV FOR LG HERE......
> He needs to turn himself in at the glue factory, or go put an application at waltmart & be a greeter! That old fuck...... Cause he ain't getting a dime from me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 559 will be at "DELANO's SHOW"
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAMMM  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:0 :0


----------



## teacherspet

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 21 2009, 10:01 PM~14844934
> *How much for pre reg? What are the categories?
> *




x2


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 21 2009, 10:01 PM~14844934
> *How much for pre reg? What are the categories?
> *


x3


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 21 2009, 10:01 PM~14844934
> *How much for pre reg? What are the categories?
> *


X4 :biggrin:


----------



## L.G.

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Aug 20 2009, 12:49 PM~14829431
> *Who Goin??? Radio Said The Game Gunna Be Their Didnt Say Nuttin Bout Soulja Boy! Dats What I Herd On The Radio But Here da Flyer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 7 2009, 09:38 PM~14708388
> *
> L.I.F.E END OF SUMMER BBQ
> SEPT 20TH
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Aug 23 2009, 10:00 AM~14853939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I DONT GIVE A FAWK WUT MONKIES HE PUTS UP ON STAGE. FUCK LG! :angry:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Aug 20 2009, 01:49 PM~14829431
> *Who Goin??? Radio Said The Game Gunna Be Their Didnt Say Nuttin Bout Soulja Boy! Dats What I Herd On The Radio But Here da Flyer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLJA BOY CANCALLED THERE BRINGING THE GAME


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind




----------



## GABINO

:0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 23 2009, 10:02 PM~14860113
> *I DONT GIVE A FAWK WUT MONKIES HE PUTS UP ON STAGE. FUCK LG!  :angry:
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 17 2009, 11:06 PM~14800976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Aug 4 2009, 10:46 PM~14678980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE NEED EVERYONE TO GET TOGETHER AND PLAY SUM BALL. GATHER A TEAM UP AND LETS HAVE SUM FUN.... WHO'S DOWN WITH NEW FRIENDS!!!!!!!*


----------



## 3wishz




----------



## GABINO

:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 28 2009, 07:12 AM~14907375
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71




----------



## MIGGE_LOW

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Aug 30 2009, 07:50 PM~14930676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Aug 30 2009, 08:50 PM~14930676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## GABINO




----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Aug 30 2009, 08:50 PM~14930676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
looking forward to this show......*
    :h5: :h5:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Aug 27 2009, 10:46 AM~14897863
> *ANY SUPPORT OUT THERE FROM OUR LOWRIDER'S N FRIENDS.......*


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 25 2009, 08:03 PM~14880869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











 
this is a benefit show :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## S.A.S

:biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Aug 4 2009, 10:46 PM~14678980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET US KNOW IF UR INTERESTED IN PLAYING SOME SOFTBALL WITH US SO WE CAN GET THIS GOING....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 3wishz




----------



## Mr. Angel 71




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Sep 3 2009, 05:41 PM~14974189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## L.G.




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Sep 3 2009, 08:37 PM~14975874
> * :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 25 2009, 08:03 PM~14880869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mrvdizzy




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 4 2009, 11:42 AM~14981003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## GABINO

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

:h5: :h5:


----------



## lay m low

yo money green bring 40 dollars 2 sacramento n enter the king of cali hop oct 18th 4 more info go 2 shows n events n then locate direction 2 king of cali hop under shows n events :0


----------



## GABINO




----------



## lay m low

i no the 559 got a gang of hoppers out there so how many comeing 2 sacramento oct 18th 4 the king of cali hop well


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 9 2009, 11:27 PM~15035394
> *i no the 559 got a gang of hoppers out there so how many comeing 2 sacramento oct 18th 4 the king of cali hop well
> *


Whats the pay outs?


----------



## lay m low

the pay out is the entry fee of each catagorey go on 2 shows events 4 more info


----------



## lay m low

look 4 king of cali hop under shows n events


----------



## DTA97




----------



## Montecarloman78

When Next Car Show In Da 559??


----------



## Montecarloman78

When Next Car Show In Da 559??


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Sep 13 2009, 08:38 PM~15070785
> *When Next Car Show In Da 559??
> *


NOT A SHOW
BUT BIG ASS BBQ AT MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALIA ON SUNDAY!


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## lay m low

king of cali car hop in sacramento oct 18th at hi low go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## S.A.S

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Who Going???


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Sep 19 2009, 06:09 PM~15128698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Going???
> *



its only about 5-7 mins from TABLE MOUNTAIN CASINO! :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Sep 20 2009, 01:35 PM~15133296
> *its only about 5-7 mins from TABLE MOUNTAIN CASINO! :0
> *


What up johnnie how u been bro


----------



## MIGGE_LOW




----------



## SUPREME69

what happen to him? always a cool guy to talk to at shows.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Sep 20 2009, 09:09 PM~15137207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 20 2009, 08:18 PM~15136482
> *What up johnnie how u been bro
> *



whats crack-a-lackin? ive been good, just workin like a bitch! :uh: how have you been? hows da 1?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

WHO HAS INFO ON THIS ONE?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 21 2009, 04:15 PM~15144167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO HAS INFO ON THIS ONE?
> *


TOP 75? :uh:


----------



## teacherspet

Gates open at 7:30
Show starts at 8:30
Show ends at 1:00 
Gates close at 2:00 LOL (made that one up)

Vulgar music and alcohol is highly discouraged.
That means we have a choice.

Good spot for a show! I'll go check it out, but my car will be down until next year after Lindsay's Finest Show. :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 21 2009, 09:59 PM~15147824
> *TOP 75? :uh:
> *



yup a lot of people dont like that TOP whatever amount cause its not fair for a lot of us out there. 


atomic


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 23 2009, 12:17 AM~15160955
> *yup a lot of people dont like that TOP whatever amount cause its not fair for a lot of us out there.
> atomic
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 23 2009, 12:17 AM~15160955
> *yup a lot of people dont like that TOP whatever amount cause its not fair for a lot of us out there.
> atomic
> *


yup i never show at those kind...


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Sep 20 2009, 09:09 PM~15137207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71




----------



## bigshod




----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Sep 20 2009, 09:09 PM~15137207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Sep 25 2009, 08:53 AM~15183470
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Saw DiS On Craigslist!!

The 10th annual Toys for Tots Car Show will occur on Saturday, Nov 7, 2009. The event will be in the front of the Toys R Us store at the corner of Sunnyside and Shaw Ave. in Clovis, CA. It begins at 11AM(arrive early!) and concludes at 3PM. It is open to all cars and motorcycles. Entry fee is 1 unwrapped, new toy for donation to the USMC Christmas Toy Drive. For more information please respond to this posting through Craigslist.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Sep 20 2009, 09:09 PM~15137207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR THOSE NOT GOING TO VEGAS SHOULD HIT THIS ONE!


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

GOOD LOOKING OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 20 2009, 09:47 PM~15137676
> *what happen to him? always a cool guy to talk to at shows.
> *


A BONE DISEASE 

osteochondritis dissecans


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osteochondrit...#Hinged_lesions


----------



## GABINO

>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 17 2009, 05:01 PM~15388638
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 18 2009, 11:21 AM~15392600
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HAVE SEEN YOU ON THE WEB LATELY :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 18 2009, 11:21 AM~15392600
> *:biggrin:
> *



HEY. BIG "R" WHERE YOU'VE BEEN?


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 18 2009, 10:32 PM~15397797
> *WHATS UP HAVE SEEN YOU ON THE WEB LATELY :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: How you been Mr. Cook?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 18 2009, 10:41 PM~15397853
> *HEY. BIG "R" WHERE YOU'VE BEEN?
> *


Just been busy working, hows it going with you?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 21 2009, 08:19 AM~15421431
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

wuts next 559? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 21 2009, 08:37 PM~15429140
> *wuts next 559? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lemoore holloween show!!!!!!!


----------



## silvercaprice

Went to a show at Kerney Park Saturday ......hot rod mostly  .....but of the way there we stopped to eat at Yosemite falls grille....I noticed a sign next door at the gas station that said " Police Parking Only" and I couldn't resist......


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 25 2009, 08:26 PM~15464136
> *Went to a show at Kerney Park Saturday ......hot rod mostly   .....but of the way there we stopped to eat at Yosemite falls grille....I noticed a sign next door at the gas station that said " Police Parking Only" and I couldn't resist......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 25 2009, 07:26 PM~15464136
> *Went to a show at Kerney Park Saturday ......hot rod mostly   .....but of the way there we stopped to eat at Yosemite falls grille....I noticed a sign next door at the gas station that said " Police Parking Only" and I couldn't resist......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAHA BIG D DOING IT WHEN THE LAWS NOT AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice

well yeah.....I'm not as stupid as I look....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 25 2009, 08:59 PM~15465396
> *well yeah.....I'm not as stupid as I look....LOL :biggrin:
> *



HAHA I CONCUR :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 25 2009, 08:26 PM~15464136
> *Went to a show at Kerney Park Saturday ......hot rod mostly   .....but of the way there we stopped to eat at Yosemite falls grille....I noticed a sign next door at the gas station that said " Police Parking Only" and I couldn't resist......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 25 2009, 08:26 PM~15464136
> *Went to a show at Kerney Park Saturday ......hot rod mostly   .....but of the way there we stopped to eat at Yosemite falls grille....I noticed a sign next door at the gas station that said " Police Parking Only" and I couldn't resist......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL! THATS DA YOSEMITE FALLS BY MY HOUSE! THEY GOT SOME BOMB BREAKFEST THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## silvercaprice

I thought you guys would get a god laugh outta that.....


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 27 2009, 09:47 AM~15480600
> *I thought you guys would get a god laugh outta that.....
> *



WHAT DOES GOD'S LAUGH SOUND LIKE?





...........OR DO YOU MEAN GOOD LAUGH? :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## silvercaprice

Okay you got me Johnnie....although I do know how to make god laugh....tell him what you have planned today.


----------



## GABINO

:uh:


----------



## silvercaprice

whats up 559? whats going on this weekend?there is a show on Sunday at St. Helens church in Fresno on Belmonte near Chestnut......


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 30 2009, 07:09 AM~15512818
> *whats up 559? whats going on this weekend?there is a show on Sunday at St. Helens church in Fresno on Belmonte near Chestnut......
> *


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 30 2009, 07:09 AM~15512818
> *whats up 559? whats going on this weekend?there is a show on Sunday at St. Helens church in Fresno on Belmonte near Chestnut......
> *



YEAH ITS TO HELP RAISE MONEY FOR THE CHURCH......OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT!


----------



## ls1mastermind

lemoore show saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 30 2009, 07:09 AM~15512818
> *whats up 559? whats going on this weekend?there is a show on Sunday at St. Helens church in Fresno on Belmonte near Chestnut......
> *


Premier will be there


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 30 2009, 07:09 AM~15512818
> *whats up 559? whats going on this weekend?there is a show on Sunday at St. Helens church in Fresno on Belmonte near Chestnut......
> *


this show turned out to be a real nice kick back show! had everything.....low lows, trucks, classics, hot rods and motorcycles! good food and good people!


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Nov 3 2009, 03:33 AM~15546519
> *this show turned out to be a real nice kick back show! had everything.....low lows, trucks, classics, hot rods and motorcycles! good food and good people!
> *


no fotos? I got their right at the tail end of the show.....I didn't get to see everything......


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Nov 3 2009, 03:33 AM~15546519
> *this show turned out to be a real nice kick back show! had everything.....low lows, trucks, classics, hot rods and motorcycles! good food and good people!
> *


Congrats on your win Johnnie


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Nov 3 2009, 03:33 AM~15546519
> *this show turned out to be a real nice kick back show! had everything.....low lows, trucks, classics, hot rods and motorcycles! good food and good people!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 4 2009, 08:11 AM~15558456
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 3 2009, 07:49 AM~15547127
> *no fotos? I got their right at the tail end of the show.....I didn't get to see everything......
> *


Good clubs showed up. Brown Society, Blvd Kings, 559 Kustoms, Sickness, Traffic, Premier, even Old Times rolled up a little late but the support was there. Plenty of solo riders. Good show and good people


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Nov 4 2009, 10:17 AM~15559576
> *Good clubs showed up. Brown Society, Blvd Kings, 559 Kustoms, Sickness, Traffic, Premier, even Old Times rolled up a little late but the support was there. Plenty of solo riders. Good show and good people
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo

new year hopp in fresno i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Nov 4 2009, 10:17 AM~15559576
> *Good clubs showed up. Brown Society, Blvd Kings, 559 Kustoms, Sickness, Traffic, Premier, even Old Times rolled up a little late but the support was there. Plenty of solo riders. Good show and good people
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## lrocky2003

:biggrin:


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc.




----------



## TUFENUF

:thumbsup: goood to seee you guys doing it big good luck


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 4 2009, 09:50 AM~15559307
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 7 2009, 09:36 AM~15590855
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up GABINO how you been?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 7 2009, 01:48 PM~15592385
> *Whats up GABINO how you been?
> *


OK ! TRYING TO KEEP BZY :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## MIGGE_LOW




----------



## dreamin_persuasion

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 9 2009, 12:35 PM~15608552
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 9 2009, 09:37 PM~15615207
> *:wave:
> *



WUTS UP GABINO! GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT TO THE SHOW!


----------



## PANIC-5150

:wave: 559


----------



## King61




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 10 2009, 09:21 AM~15619214
> *
> *


thanks once again mike for that hat go cowboys


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 4 2009, 06:16 PM~15563876
> *new year hopp in fresno i will be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 9 2009, 07:23 PM~15613352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS FOR A GOOD CAUSE..SO LETS MAKE THIS SEASON A MIRACLE!!!!! 
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 10 2009, 12:35 AM~15617075
> *WUTS UP GABINO! GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT TO THE SHOW!
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
GOT TO SHOW LOVE TO ALL THE 559 RIDERS!
THAT'S WHAT L.I.F.E IS ALL ABOUT


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Nov 10 2009, 09:19 AM~15619193
> *:wave:  559
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

TTT559!


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

:wave:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lrocky2003

:nicoderm:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Any Word On Any Fresno Car Shows Comming?


----------



## Babygirl909

HELLO CENTRAL CALI....i JUST MOVED UP HERE. IS THERE ANY CARSHOW COMING UP..I REALY DO NOT KNOW THE AREA. CAN YOU LET ME KNOW PLEASE.THANKS


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 9 2009, 08:35 AM~15605974
> *OK ! TRYING TO KEEP BZY :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

> _Originally posted by Babygirl909_@Nov 12 2009, 08:42 PM~15650831
> *HELLO CENTRAL CALI....i JUST MOVED UP HERE. IS THERE ANY CARSHOW COMING UP..I REALY DO NOT KNOW THE AREA. CAN YOU LET ME KNOW PLEASE.THANKS
> *


*welcome to cen cal.*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Babygirl909_@Nov 12 2009, 08:42 PM~15650831
> *HELLO CENTRAL CALI....i JUST MOVED UP HERE. IS THERE ANY CARSHOW COMING UP..I REALY DO NOT KNOW THE AREA. CAN YOU LET ME KNOW PLEASE.THANKS
> *



MAYBE NOT SHOWS, BUT IM SURE THERES GONNA BE TOY DRIVES WITH THE HOLIDAYS AROUND THE CORNER.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 12 2009, 11:31 PM~15652321
> *MAYBE NOT SHOWS, BUT IM SURE THERES GONNA BE TOY DRIVES WITH THE HOLIDAYS AROUND THE CORNER.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 12 2009, 10:27 PM~15651468
> *welcome to cen cal.
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## RegalLimited82

what happened to the softball tourney? :dunno:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Nov 13 2009, 02:36 PM~15657089
> *what happened to the softball tourney?  :dunno:
> *



IT'S WAS POSTPONED!!!! COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Nov 13 2009, 05:15 PM~15658405
> *IT'S WAS POSTPONED!!!! COMING SOON!!!![/color]
> *


----------



## TUFENUF

hows it goin 559 what it do


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc.

WUT UP FOOL HOWS REZ LIFE TREATING YOU


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Nov 13 2009, 04:15 PM~15658405
> *IT'S WAS POSTPONED!!!! COMING SOON!!!![/color]
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 15 2009, 09:10 PM~15675099
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 15 2009, 10:06 PM~15675765
> *
> *


 :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Nov 15 2009, 12:47 PM~15671581
> *hows it goin 559 what it do
> *



so you moved to the rez huh? how you liking that cold ass weather? ill be up there in august. we can take a dip in the duece around the rez :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 9 2009, 07:23 PM~15613352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*
T


T


T

4 THE KIDS 559 LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 16 2009, 08:15 AM~15678030
> *:wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Nov 16 2009, 08:58 PM~15685576
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Nov 16 2009, 08:58 PM~15685576
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## showtime

2nd annual toy and shoe drive car bike motorcycle show presented by Showtime metal polishing and tuf-e-nuf customs December 5 2009 also fundraiser to benefit temperance kutner elementary baseball team will posting a flyer with all the info call Rene @6812528 with any questions thank you. We will be awarding trophies


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## dreamin_persuasion

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Nov 17 2009, 09:59 AM~15690391
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

_*<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>TTT*_</span> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>559*</span>


----------



## MIGGE_LOW




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by :biggrin: MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 18 2009, 11:46 PM~15711235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 19 2009, 08:32 AM~15713077
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 18 2009, 11:46 PM~15711235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 18 2009, 11:46 PM~15711235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 22 2009, 11:59 PM~15750736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X70
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 22 2009, 11:59 PM~15750736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## 1962lolo




----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Nov 27 2009, 09:27 AM~15796988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

>
Click to expand...

see everyone tomorrow!!!!! :wave:


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## KIPPY

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Nov 27 2009, 10:27 AM~15796988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF

whats up big boy


----------



## TUFENUF

aka panda


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 18 2009, 10:46 PM~15711235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## 83Cadi559




----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc.

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Nov 30 2009, 07:08 PM~15827061
> *aka  panda
> *


wut up homie


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

:nicoderm:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 18 2009, 11:46 PM~15711235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*C U OUT THERE....*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 1 2009, 11:39 PM~15841702
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up GABINO how you doing? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 2 2009, 10:58 AM~15845280
> *Whats up GABINO how you doing? :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH!   
IT'S BEN SLOW AT THE SHOP!
JUST TRYING TO KEEP BUSY


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 30 2009, 10:20 PM~15828952
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











COME OUT N GIVE A UNWRAP TOY....


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Dec 3 2009, 09:39 PM~15865633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HAPPY NEW YEARS 559 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 3 2009, 11:23 PM~15866995
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS 559 :biggrin:
> *



X63 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Nov 9 2009, 07:23 PM~15613352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











*COME OUT WITH YOUR HEART FOR LOWRIDING.... LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN 559*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 3 2009, 11:26 PM~15867029
> *X63  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 3 2009, 07:14 AM~15856680
> *NOT MUCH!
> IT'S BEN SLOW AT THE SHOP!
> JUST TRYING TO KEEP BUSY
> *


Know what you mean yesterday was my last day at work til


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 6 2009, 03:18 AM~15886505
> *Know what you mean yesterday was my last day at work til dont know when
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 6 2009, 03:18 AM~15886505
> *Know what you mean yesterday was my last day at work til
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## GABINO

SUP 559? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 6 2009, 12:07 PM~15888417
> *:banghead:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 9 2009, 10:16 AM~15924302
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


keep your head up


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 10 2009, 07:47 AM~15935387
> *keep your head up
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 10 2009, 11:45 AM~15937243
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Dec 10 2009, 10:41 PM~15944375
> *
> *


SUP ADAM ?
WERE YOU BEN AT
LONG TIME NO POST :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Dec 10 2009, 10:41 PM~15944375
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF

can you guys help me vote the lrm to portland for you guys that know me i just moved from the no to oregon


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 11 2009, 07:57 PM~15953966
> *can you guys help me vote the lrm to portland for you guys that know me i just moved from the no to oregon
> *


you got it bro.....


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Mrvdizzy

Friday's the Last day Peeps!! Lets do it for the Lil ones!!









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=509075&st=60


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Dec 14 2009, 11:49 AM~15977426
> *Friday's the Last day Peeps!! Lets do it for the Lil ones!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=509075&st=60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Dec 14 2009, 11:49 AM~15977426
> *Friday's the Last day Peeps!! Lets do it for the Lil ones!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=509075&st=60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 15 2009, 07:21 AM~15986511
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96




----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 15 2009, 08:29 PM~15993514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_YEA BOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY_


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 15 2009, 08:29 PM~15993514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Should be fun


----------



## GABINO




----------



## King61




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 15 2009, 09:29 PM~15993514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yezzer


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

TOMORROW IS THE DROP OFF FOR THE TOYS. WE WILL BE MEETING AT THE TARGET OFF THE OLD 63 AROUND 7:30am. THEN CRUISE OUT TO THE HERNANDEZ CENTER. I WAS TOLD BY RICK THE LOWRIDER COP CAR WILL NOT BE OUT THERE DUE TO SOME ISSUES WITH THE HYRO'S. SO WE NEED ALL LOW LOW'S OUT THERE. THERE WILL BE A TOY DRIVE @ THE STONEBROOK CAR WASH OFF CALDWELL FROM 12-5PM & ASKED IF WE CAN HANG OUT FOR A WHILE TOO.... LET'S DO THIS 559


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 15 2009, 08:29 PM~15993514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nosad: :thumbsdown: :scrutinize:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 19 2009, 05:14 PM~16031487
> *:nosad:  :thumbsdown:    :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 19 2009, 05:14 PM~16031487
> *:nosad:  :thumbsdown:    :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75

not 559 but its close enough


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Dec 20 2009, 07:48 PM~16041200
> *not 559 but its close enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Dec 20 2009, 07:48 PM~16041200
> *not 559 but its close enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

We will be having a toy and canned food drive on Mon Dec 21st, "Great Day" will be filming live from 5am to 10 am. 559 Low Riders are welcome to stop by to make a donation or just check it out. it will be @ Joes Auto Works ,148 S Canby St in Tulare Ca stop by and check it out and have some coffee and donuts.












2 CLEAN TRAFFIC CARS TGHERE C U GUYS TOMARROW AT THE TOY DRIVE AND ALL SO. CAL TRAFFIC WHAT UP FAM.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 20 2009, 11:22 PM~16043634
> *We will be having a toy and canned food drive on Mon Dec 21st, "Great Day" will be filming live from 5am to 10 am. 559 Low Riders are welcome to stop by to make a donation or just check it out. it will be @ Joes Auto Works ,148 S Canby St in Tulare Ca stop by and check it out and have some coffee and donuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 CLEAN TRAFFIC CARS TGHERE C U GUYS TOMARROW AT THE TOY DRIVE AND ALL SO. CAL TRAFFIC WHAT UP FAM.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62

i have a question, whats the comunity like up there at the cruise nights and picnic\gatherings... i go out there often and i have wanted to check the stuff out but when i go out there i usually roll solo and dont got no homies out there, so whats it like for a outsider like me just visiting, i dont ever look for trouble, i know when i have gone upthere like at the blackwood center i have had a group fools try to act tuff on me but i just didnt acknowlege them and walked right passed them. i guess what im asking is if i do go out to wone of these events am i gunna have to be watching my back :dunno:


----------



## johnnie65

which city or town are you visiting?


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 20 2009, 11:22 PM~16043634
> *We will be having a toy and canned food drive on Mon Dec 21st, "Great Day" will be filming live from 5am to 10 am. 559 Low Riders are welcome to stop by to make a donation or just check it out. it will be @ Joes Auto Works ,148 S Canby St in Tulare Ca stop by and check it out and have some coffee and donuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 CLEAN TRAFFIC CARS TGHERE C U GUYS TOMARROW AT THE TOY DRIVE AND ALL SO. CAL TRAFFIC WHAT UP FAM.
> *



that 65 looks bad ass! never seen one with a continental kit? :0


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Dec 21 2009, 11:00 AM~16046751
> *which city or town are you visiting?
> *


i usualy stay in madera but i spend my time in the gym, but if i do go exploring its in fresno usually off of shaw but ive seen car clubs cruzing around, and ive heard about the spot by the aw


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Dec 21 2009, 02:04 PM~16048350
> *i usualy stay in madera but i spend my time in the gym, but if i do go exploring its  in fresno usually off of shaw but ive seen car clubs cruzing around, and ive heard about the spot by the aw
> *


usually you wont see any lowlows unless its the summer time, once and awhile you will! shaw is a good spot to do some shopping or eat. the same if you were to go down blackstone, its another popular street. i think youre talking about fat jacks diner. more of a hot rod hang out!


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

:uh:


----------



## GABINO

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 :biggrin:


----------



## S.A.S

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## teacherspet

What's up 559?


----------



## dadysgirl

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## S.A.S

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 28 2009, 09:04 AM~16109475
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## S.A.S

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 28 2009, 01:11 PM~16111387
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by S.A.S_@Dec 28 2009, 07:26 PM~16115090
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DTA97

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...



:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 29 2009, 10:51 PM~16129226
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## S.A.S

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 29 2009, 11:18 PM~16129642
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

IS FRESNO GONNA HAVE A NEW YEARS HOPP


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 30 2009, 11:43 PM~16141805
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP GABINO? HAVE A SAFE & HAPPY NEW YAER!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

HERE'S SOME OF NEW YEAR'S HOP AT THE 559 2010! IM SURE THERE'S SOME ONE OUT THERE THAT TOOK SOME MORE & BETTER ONES!


HAPPY NEW YEARS 559 FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 1 2010, 11:13 PM~16158735
> *HERE'S SOME OF NEW YEAR'S HOP AT THE 559 2010! IM SURE THERE'S SOME ONE OUT THERE THAT TOOK SOME MORE & BETTER ONES!
> HAPPY NEW YEARS 559 FROM TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAM MONEY U EVERY WHERE :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 1 2010, 11:13 PM~16158735
> *HERE'S SOME OF NEW YEAR'S HOP AT THE 559 2010! IM SURE THERE'S SOME ONE OUT THERE THAT TOOK SOME MORE & BETTER ONES!
> HAPPY NEW YEARS 559 FROM TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm were was this???


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 1 2010, 11:13 PM~16158735
> *HERE'S SOME OF NEW YEAR'S HOP AT THE 559 2010! IM SURE THERE'S SOME ONE OUT THERE THAT TOOK SOME MORE & BETTER ONES!
> HAPPY NEW YEARS 559 FROM TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jan 1 2010, 11:58 PM~16159169
> *damm were was this???
> *


Plaza park visalia good turn out for a last min thing 
:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 2 2010, 11:11 AM~16161012
> *Plaza park visalia good turn out for a last min thing
> :biggrin: SHIT DATS HOW WE GET DOWN WHEN EVERYBODY GETS TOGETHER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 2 2010, 11:11 AM~16161012
> *Plaza park visalia good turn out for a last min thing
> :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

_PLAZA PARK VISA NEW YEARS 2010_
















































http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj307/dadysgirl2/100_1810.jpg[/I[IMG]
[img]http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj307/dadysgirl2/100_1811.jpg


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## felix96




----------



## felix96

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jan 2 2010, 07:24 PM~16164559
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man

Congradulations To Straight Clownin!!!! Took Home The Belt For Single Pump!!!!


----------



## GABINO

> HERE'S SOME OF NEW YEAR'S HOP AT THE 559 2010! IM SURE THERE'S SOME ONE OUT THERE THAT TOOK SOME MORE & BETTER ONES!
> HAPPY NEW YEARS 559 FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jan 3 2010, 08:47 PM~16173822
> *Congradulations To Straight Clownin!!!! Took Home The Belt For Single Pump!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pic


TTT for the 559

atomic


----------



## S.A.S




----------



## S.A.S




----------



## S.A.S

SUP 559?
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.A.S

:uh:


----------



## lilwill1999

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## GABINO

:uh:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: SUP559?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE 
IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 11 2010, 12:12 PM~16255101
> *OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE
> IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Time and date ????
:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 11 2010, 12:26 PM~16255218
> *Time and date ????
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## felix96

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 11 2010, 12:26 PM~16255218
> *Time and date ????
> :biggrin:
> *


MAY 16TH 2010  FAR AS TIME WHEN EVER YOU READY


----------



## johnnie65

TTT 4 DA 559!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 13 2010, 12:21 AM~16274879
> *MAY 16TH 2010   FAR AS TIME WHEN EVER YOU READY
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## calbombas




----------



## MIKES87

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 13 2010, 01:21 AM~16274879
> *MAY 16TH 2010   FAR AS TIME WHEN EVER YOU READY
> *


WHAT UP COOK uffin: ISNT THAT THE SAME DAY AS L.G. FRESNO SHOW :dunno:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MIKES87_@Jan 14 2010, 11:04 PM~16296866
> *WHAT UP COOK  uffin: ISNT THAT THE SAME DAY AS L.G. FRESNO SHOW  :dunno:
> *


dont know ANYTHING ABOUT THE L.G. SHOW BUT TRAFFIC NOR CAL IS GOING TO BE AT ITS PICNIC AT BONNELI PARK IN ONTARIO GOOD TURN OUT YOU SHOULD THINK ABOUT GOING CHECKNIG IT OUT....... EVERY ONE WELCOME


----------



## S.A.S




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 17 2010, 09:13 PM~16321268
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 17 2010, 11:09 PM~16322776
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP?
YOU COMING TO THE L.I.F.E. VALENTINES DANCE? :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## teacherspet




----------



## DTA97

Working on a car show here in the 559 at Blackbeards on April 17, 2010.

i will have more info up later this week.

our goal is too help out the Fresno State QB club, Valley Childern's hospital and much more.


thanks all for the support and like i said more info coming soon.



any question or want to help out in any way give me a call 

atomic gutierrez

559 287 7640




also Invasion MeltDown is set for Aug 21, 2010 car show, sound off and hop off


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 20 2010, 07:14 PM~16356476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: See you there....


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16356491
> *Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

:0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MIKES87+Jan 14 2010, 10:04 PM~16296866-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP COOK  uffin: ISNT THAT THE SAME DAY AS L.G. FRESNO SHOW  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cook1970_@Jan 14 2010, 10:48 PM~16297484
> *dont know ANYTHING ABOUT THE L.G. SHOW BUT TRAFFIC NOR CAL IS GOING TO BE AT ITS  PICNIC AT BONNELI PARK IN ONTARIO GOOD TURN OUT YOU SHOULD THINK ABOUT GOING CHECKNIG IT OUT....... EVERY ONE WELCOME
> *



IF THERE ON THE SAME DATE, ILL BE AT THE TRAFFIC PICNIC  GREAT SPOT AND IF YOU GOT JET SKIS OR A BOAT EVEN BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC




----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO




----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 21 2010, 03:23 PM~16366127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## SixOne

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 20 2010, 08:15 PM~16356491
> *Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

5.7 Engine 330 hosepower jasper Engine to be raffled as grand prize need to pre Reg to register for Engine drawing...... For pre Reg form go to there website on top of Flyer. Registration Fee $20


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16356491
> *Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

coming soon !!!SNEAK PEAK!!!!!


----------



## lrocky2003

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## teacherspet

WHAT'S UP 559? :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 24 2010, 10:40 AM~16393576
> *WHAT'S UP 559?  :biggrin:
> *



What's up Adan? You guys ready for 2010 season!


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jan 22 2010, 07:28 PM~16380119
> *
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16356491
> *Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....
> *


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 22 2010, 10:23 AM~16375773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 Engine 330 hosepower jasper Engine to be raffled as grand prize need to pre Reg to register for Engine drawing...... For  pre Reg form go to there website on top of Flyer. Registration Fee $20
> *


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 07:51 PM~16380370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon !!!SNEAK PEAK!!!!!
> *


_RIGHT ON BRO_


----------



## King61




----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16356491
> *Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....
> *


where might have to come up to thissss one


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 24 2010, 07:50 PM~16398045
> *RIGHT ON BRO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jan 24 2010, 09:29 PM~16400312
> *where might have to come up to thissss one
> *


 Come on down
:thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 24 2010, 11:15 AM~16393855
> *What's up Adan? You guys ready for 2010 season!
> *


Tearing my 60 apart and doing shit I should have done a long time ago. Sal's ready for now but he has lots more to come. Don't even get me started on Alex. We should have 4 cars out this year. Hope mine is done by May. Probably start 59 during summer. 

So when can we expect to see "Money Green"? :dunno:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 25 2010, 08:21 PM~16410233
> *Tearing my 60 apart and doing shit I should have done a long time ago. Sal's ready for now but he has lots more to come. Don't even get me started on Alex. We should have 4 cars out this year. Hope mine is done by May. Probably start 59 during summer.
> 
> So when can we expect to see "Money Green"?  :dunno:
> *


x83 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jan 20 2010, 11:22 AM~16351381
> *Working on a car show here in the 559 at Blackbeards on April 17, 2010.
> 
> i will have more info up later this week.
> 
> our goal is too help out the Fresno State QB club, Valley Childern's hospital and much more.
> thanks all for the support and like i said more info coming soon.
> any question or want to help out in any way give me a call
> 
> atomic gutierrez
> 
> 559 287 7640
> also Invasion MeltDown is set for Aug 21, 2010 car show, sound off and hop off
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 26 2010, 01:56 PM~16417836
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

*We are asking for the community to help a little girl named Ariana Guzman 6 yrs old. She was diagnose with Leukemia,she is @ Valley Children Hospital.We will be selling breakfast @ the cost of $5.00 all sales will be donated to The Guzman Family,All donations welcome.

Sat January 30th 2010 
From 8:00am-11:00am 
La Nueva Jerusalem Church 
1837 N Court St in Visalia
Please come out and support The Guzman Family

Contact Emily Haro
559 623-3713*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 26 2010, 10:12 PM~16424313
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up GABINO how you been?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 27 2010, 01:36 AM~16426103
> *Whats up GABINO how you been?
> *


I'VE BEN OK! BUT IT'S BEN SLOW FOR MY SHOP! DON'T KNOW HOW MUCH I CAN HOLD OUT!  
READY TO MOVE IT TO MY BACK YARD! :uh: 
FCK IT :biggrin: I KNOW I WONT STARVE


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Jan 26 2010, 10:47 PM~16424817
> *We are asking for the community to help a little girl named Ariana Guzman 6 yrs old. She was diagnose with Leukemia,she is @ Valley Children Hospital.We will be selling breakfast @ the cost of $5.00 all sales will be donated to The Guzman Family,All donations welcome.
> 
> Sat January 30th 2010
> From 8:00am-11:00am
> La Nueva Jerusalem Church
> 1837 N Court St in Visalia
> Please come out and support The Guzman Family
> 
> Contact Emily Haro
> 559 623-3713
> *


THIS IS MIKE'S BABY GIRL! SUPPORT A LOWRIDER BROTHER IN NEED  








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 27 2010, 09:34 AM~16427737
> *I'VE BEN OK! BUT IT'S BEN SLOW FOR MY SHOP! DON'T KNOW HOW MUCH I CAN HOLD OUT!
> READY TO MOVE IT TO MY BACK YARD! :uh:
> FCK IT :biggrin:  I KNOW I WONT STARVE
> *


Well its tax season hopefully it will be some help. :x: :x:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 27 2010, 09:35 AM~16427752
> *THIS IS MIKE'S BABY GIRL! SUPPORT A LOWRIDER BROTHER IN NEED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank You Gabino!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 27 2010, 09:48 AM~16427874
> *Well its tax season hopefully it will be some help. :x:  :x:
> *


 :uh: I HOPE SO!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Jan 27 2010, 10:23 AM~16428154
> *Thank You Gabino!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 27 2010, 02:25 PM~16430358
> *:uh:  I HOPE SO!
> *


ME TOO!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

_COMMING 2010 MY HOMMIE HOOKEN IT UP_


----------



## dadysgirl

_EVERYTHING SOLD _:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 28 2010, 04:17 AM~16437807
> *Looks Good Vic!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 25 2010, 08:21 PM~16410233
> *Tearing my 60 apart and doing shit I should have done a long time ago. Sal's ready for now but he has lots more to come. Don't even get me started on Alex. We should have 4 cars out this year. Hope mine is done by May. Probably start 59 during summer.
> 
> So when can we expect to see "Money Green"?  :dunno:
> *



GLAD TO HEAR TEACHER'S PET & NUESTRO PRIDE STILL UPGRADING! 

IM MAKING A BIG EFFORT FOR "M.G" 2010 IS THE YEAR. BUT IM STILL SPENDING $$$$ I SHOULDN'T ON MY DAILY. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 28 2010, 08:16 PM~16445564
> *GLAD TO HEAR TEACHER'S PET & NUESTRO PRIDE STILL UPGRADING!
> 
> IM MAKING A BIG EFFORT FOR "M.G" 2010 IS THE YEAR. BUT IM STILL SPENDING $$$$ I SHOULDN'T ON MY DAILY.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## dadysgirl

*REAR END SOLD, CHROME DRIVE SHAFT AND LOWER REAR ARMS 4-SALE $150.00 TAKE ALL, WILL ALSO THROW IN CHROME RAD. FAN*


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jan 28 2010, 06:52 PM~16445273
> *THANKS BRO[/i]*


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Jan 26 2010, 09:47 PM~16424817
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>SORRY TO HERE THE NEWS, MAY GOD BE WITH YOUR FAMILY. A DONATION WILL BE SENT BRO, EMILY WILL BE CONTACTED.[/i]*


----------



## EZUP62

anything going on sat afternoon?


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## dadysgirl

_EVERYTHING SOLD _:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16356491
> *Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 2 2010, 11:37 AM~16488637
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 2 2010, 12:12 PM~16488929
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP?
WHAT SHOW YOU DOING FIRST?  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 2 2010, 05:29 PM~16491992
> *SUP?
> WHAT SHOW YOU DOING FIRST?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Planning a show in Delano March 26. We are helping the Chamber of Commerce with a benefit show. We are waiting for the final OK.


----------



## B DOG

where is malaga park?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 2 2010, 05:13 PM~16492404
> *Planning a show in Delano March 26. We are helping the Chamber of Commerce with a benefit show. We are waiting for the final OK.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 2 2010, 08:18 PM~16493917
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC

>
Click to expand...

 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16356491
> *Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....
> *


----------



## L.G.




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Feb 6 2010, 07:41 PM~16534871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 6 2010, 07:44 PM~16534892
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 6 2010, 06:44 PM~16534892
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## SOFTIN

In a surrounding area. :biggrin: 








* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 7 2010, 09:19 AM~16538707
> *In a surrounding area.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Feb 6 2010, 07:41 PM~16534871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Always a good show


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 7 2010, 09:19 AM~16538707
> *In a surrounding area.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]
> *


----------



## KIPPY

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Feb 7 2010, 02:42 PM~16540881
> *Always a good show
> *


x2


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Feb 6 2010, 07:41 PM~16534871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SAME DAY OF OUR TRAFFIC PICNIC BONNELLY PARK POMONA CA.


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 8 2010, 12:54 AM~16546482
> *SAME DAY OF OUR TRAFFIC PICNIC BONNELLY PARK POMONA CA.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 8 2010, 12:54 AM~16546482
> *SAME DAY OF OUR TRAFFIC PICNIC BONNELLY PARK POMONA CA.
> *


Where you going to be at MR. Cook? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 8 2010, 01:30 PM~16549970
> *Where you going to be at MR. Cook? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




TRAFFIC PICNIC

FUCK LG'S CLOWN SHOWS! 


:biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

quote=Aint no Body!,Feb 8 2010, 01:30 PM~16549970]
Where you going to be at MR. Cook? :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]YOU KNOW COME ON NOW GOING WITH MY FAMILY TO BONNELI PARK
TRAFFIC TRAFFIC TRAFFIC TRAFFIC


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 8 2010, 11:15 PM~16555992
> *TRAFFIC PICNIC
> 
> FUCK LG'S CLOWN SHOWS!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :drama: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> quote=Aint no Body!,Feb 8 2010, 01:30 PM~16549970]
> Where you going to be at MR. Cook? :biggrin: :biggrin:


YOU KNOW COME ON NOW GOING WITH MY FAMILY TO BONNELI PARK
63</span>

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 8 2010, 11:15 PM~16555992
> *TRAFFIC PICNIC
> 
> FUCK LG'S CLOWN SHOWS!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> quote=Aint no Body!,Feb 8 2010, 01:30 PM~16549970]
> Where you going to be at MR. Cook? :biggrin: :biggrin:


YOU KNOW COME ON NOW GOING WITH MY FAMILY TO BONNELI PARK
TRAFFIC TRAFFIC TRAFFIC TRAFFIC
[/quote]
  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

>


:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## King61




----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16356491
> *Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....
> *


----------



## just4imz




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by just4imz_@Feb 12 2010, 11:23 PM~16599387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 8 2010, 11:15 PM~16555992
> *TRAFFIC PICNIC
> 
> FUCK LG'S CLOWN SHOWS!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16356491
> *Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 13 2010, 08:21 PM~16605232
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 15 2010, 10:47 PM~16624527
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Feb 15 2010, 10:50 AM~16617766
> *
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16356491
> *Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by just4imz_@Feb 12 2010, 10:23 PM~16599387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

CINCO DE MAYO SHOW
ELK'S LODGE VISALIA!
BROWN SOCIETY'S 2ND ANNUAL


----------



## GABINO

O!
SAT. MAY 1ST!
:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok

Check out our new web page 
http://www.nokturnalcarclub.org/v2/


----------



## SixOne

> _Originally posted by just4imz_@Feb 13 2010, 12:23 AM~16599387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 16 2010, 11:35 PM~16636861
> *CINCO DE MAYO SHOW
> ELK'S LODGE VISALIA!
> BROWN SOCIETY'S 2ND ANNUAL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 18 2010, 09:28 AM~16650652
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16356491
> *Mark your calendars Streetlow will be having a show in Fresno on April 18th Flyers coming soon. :thumbsup: Trying out a new location not at the Fairgrounds.....
> *


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 21 2010, 11:15 PM~16684882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 21 2010, 11:15 PM~16684882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dave_st214

dose anyone know about a car show at mclane high school in fresno


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Feb 22 2010, 12:49 AM~16685854
> *dose anyone know about a car show at mclane high school in fresno
> *


idk when did you here about this???????????


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Feb 22 2010, 12:49 AM~16685854
> *dose anyone know about a car show at mclane high school in fresno
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 22 2010, 02:46 AM~16686081
> *idk when did you here about this???????????
> *


I seen them in the office at mclane when I picked up my daughter I'll post a pic of the flyer later


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## dave_st214

here it goes


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Feb 22 2010, 08:36 PM~16693729
> *here it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2010, 08:26 AM~16720871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 25 2010, 10:38 PM~16729425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 25 2010, 08:26 AM~16720871-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MONEY GREEN_@Feb 25 2010, 10:38 PM~16729425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


*THATS WUZ UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

Anything happening for Sat. before Easter? Is Mooney's Grove happening this year?


----------



## DTA97




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 1 2010, 01:22 AM~16757871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 22 2010, 10:23 AM~16375773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 Engine 330 hosepower jasper Engine to be raffled as grand prize need to pre Reg to register for Engine drawing...... For  pre Reg form go to there website on top of Flyer. Registration Fee $20
> *


----------



## teacherspet

I put this up for a friend that is a member of The Knights of Columbus from Porterville. I will add more info as it is given to me.

Show will have classes, they are still working on them. It will not be top 80 or 100!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Mar 1 2010, 11:24 PM~16768404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put this up for a friend that is a member of The Knights of Columbus from Porterville. I will add more info as it is given to me.
> 
> Show will have classes, they are still working on them. It will not be top 80 or 100!
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Mar 1 2010, 11:24 PM~16768404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put this up for a friend that is a member of The Knights of Columbus from Porterville. I will add more info as it is given to me.
> 
> Show will have classes, they are still working on them. It will not be top 80 or 100!
> *


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 2 2010, 12:25 AM~16768937
> *
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Mr. COOK :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 1 2010, 12:22 AM~16757871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51

LOCKED DOWN OUR LOCATION 

heres some events in and around sj starting in april

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.................................SAN JOSE

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

*6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)*
6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - *ROOSEVELT PARK* .................................................. SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

To get a pre-registration form contact Gabino, Davie, numbers on the flyer or email [email protected]


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 2 2010, 08:55 PM~16777706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get a pre-registration form contact Gabino, Davie, numbers on the flyer or email [email protected]
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

_NEW LOOK COMMING 2010_


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 7 2010, 11:47 PM~16825289
> *NEW LOOK COMMING 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: LOOKING GOOD DADDY'S GIRL


----------



## L.G.




----------



## L.G.




----------



## L.G.




----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Mar 8 2010, 07:58 AM~16826895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_RIGHT ON LARRY_


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by L.G.+Mar 8 2010, 08:58 AM~16826895-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:58 AM~16826898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-L.G._@Mar 8 2010, 08:59 AM~16826901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

5.7 Engine 330 hosepower jasper Engine to be raffled as grand prize need to pre Reg to register for Engine drawing...... For pre Reg form go to there website on top of Flyer. Registration Fee $20


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 8 2010, 10:31 PM~16835167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 Engine 330 hosepower jasper Engine to be raffled as grand prize need to pre Reg to register for Engine drawing...... For  pre Reg form go to there website on top of Flyer. Registration Fee $20
> *



What If we were given passes? Do we quilify?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 7 2010, 11:47 PM~16825289
> *NEW LOOK COMMING 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 8 2010, 11:11 PM~16834974
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:0


----------



## GABINO

IS THERE A SWAPMEET THIS SUNDAY IN FRESNO? THIS GUY SAID HE HEARD SOMEONE TALKING ABOUT IT. 
LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

SO I HEAR THEY ARE DOING THE SAME RULES FOR EASTER SAT. NOW AS THEY DO FOR SUNDAY! :uh: "MOONEY GROVE"
WHAT'S UP WITH THAT? WE GET AWAY FROM THE DRAMA! & THET BRING IT BACK TO US!  
ANY IDEAS ON A KNEW LOCATION? :uh:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 8 2010, 11:31 PM~16835167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 Engine 330 hosepower jasper Engine to be raffled as grand prize need to pre Reg to register for Engine drawing...... For  pre Reg form go to there website on top of Flyer. Registration Fee $20
> *


Is there a lowrider class?


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Mar 8 2010, 08:58 AM~16826895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heard some L.A clubs are coming down for this one :wow: looks like its gunna be a good one plus only big show going down in Fresno :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup fellas, I know it's not in the 559, but hey it's close enough. I hope some of you all can make the occasion.


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Mar 9 2010, 09:21 PM~16845115
> *Sup fellas, I know it's not in the 559, but hey it's close enough. I hope some of you all can make the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## L.G.

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 9 2010, 07:02 PM~16844145
> *Heard some L.A clubs are coming down for this one :wow:  looks like its gunna be a good one plus only big show going down in Fresno :biggrin:
> *



Yeah you heard right so far we got Imperials, Old Memories, Premier CC, and Pachucos comming up to the show. Old Memories looking to roll in 20 strong! Tune in to the LG Fresno Show topic for updates as more clubs are calling. Also no less than 5 new rides will be debuting at the show.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Mar 10 2010, 06:23 PM~16853671
> *Yeah you heard right so far we got Imperials, Old Memories, Premier CC, and Pachucos comming up to the show. Old Memories looking to roll in 20 strong! Tune in to the LG Fresno Show topic for updates as more clubs are calling. Also no less than 5 new rides will be debuting at the show.
> *




:thumbsdown: 

IM SURE ONCE THEY KNOW HOW LARRY RUNS HIS SHOW'S THEY'LL SPREAD THE WORD! :nosad:


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 9 2010, 07:46 PM~16843954
> *SO I HEAR THEY ARE DOING THE SAME RULES FOR EASTER SAT. NOW AS THEY DO FOR SUNDAY! :uh: "MOONEY GROVE"
> WHAT'S UP WITH THAT? WE GET AWAY FROM THE DRAMA! & THET BRING IT BACK TO US!
> ANY IDEAS ON A KNEW LOCATION? :uh:
> *


Puro Politic's and stereotype. Bring it to Kearney Park thats were they held they lowrider Gathering in 1979.



> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 9 2010, 07:57 PM~16844093
> *Is there a lowrider class?
> *


I believe they go bye years...


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 10 2010, 08:42 PM~16855178
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> IM SURE ONCE THEY KNOW HOW LARRY RUNS HIS SHOW'S THEY'LL SPREAD THE WORD!  :nosad:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Feb 28 2010, 08:33 PM~16754220
> *Anything happening for Sat. before Easter?  Is Mooney's Grove happening this year?
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2010, 11:31 AM~16860464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2010, 11:31 AM~16860464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

SUP559?
:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62

hey porterville relay for life is having its 2nd annual rally for a cure car show june 5th 2010 at the porterville fair grounds with live entertainment and special band TBA stay tuned for more info!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Blue 62_@Mar 20 2010, 10:31 PM~16950044
> *hey porterville relay for life is having its 2nd annual rally for a cure car show june 5th 2010 at the porterville fair grounds with live entertainment  and special band TBA stay tuned for more info!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Mar 7 2010, 11:50 PM~16825609
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: LOOKING GOOD DADDY'S GIRL
> *


THANKS BRO, WAIT TILL YOU SEE HER 2010


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 16 2010, 05:38 AM~16904483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY PIC'S FROM THE SHOW


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 2 2010, 07:55 PM~16777706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get a pre-registration form contact Gabino, Davie, numbers on the flyer or email [email protected]
> *


WUT UP GABINO, DADDYSGIRL IS UNDRER RE-CONSTRUCTION RIGHT NOW, I WILL MISS THIS ONE


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62

hope u can be ready by June 5th cant imagine what more you can possible improve. looking forward to see you at our porterville relay for life car show!!!!!


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 16 2010, 07:38 AM~16904483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



show was great had a great time out there!!!!!


nice looking bikes and rides out there!




dta


atomic 



TTT for the 559


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 21 2010, 12:23 PM~16953087
> *show was great had a great time out there!!!!!
> nice looking bikes and rides out there!
> dta
> atomic
> TTT for the 559
> *


  Any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 21 2010, 12:20 AM~16950337
> *WUT UP GABINO, DADDYSGIRL IS UNDRER RE-CONSTRUCTION RIGHT NOW, I WILL MISS THIS ONE
> *


JUST SHOW UP AND KICKET. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 10 2010, 10:02 PM~16856199
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 Whats up GABINO are you guys going to DANGER ZONE next weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 21 2010, 02:16 PM~16953362
> * Any pics? :biggrin:
> *



no camera forgot it at home  


atomIC


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 22 2010, 09:36 AM~16961102
> *no camera forgot it at home
> atomIC
> *


 :0


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 22 2010, 08:08 AM~16960342
> *Whats up GABINO are you guys going to DANGER ZONE next weekend? :biggrin:
> *


NOT THIS YEAR.
CESAR CHAVEZ MARCH IN THE MORNING!
MEETING AT C.O.S AT 9.
THEN OFF TO THE "NO" TO BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 10 2010, 08:42 PM~16855178
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> IM SURE ONCE THEY KNOW HOW LARRY RUNS HIS SHOW'S THEY'LL SPREAD THE WORD!  :nosad:
> *


If LG was that bad he wouldnt be in business for so long. Go to enjoy other peoples cars and get to know new people. Not a cheap trophy


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 24 2010, 07:09 PM~16991831
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 24 2010, 11:42 PM~16994153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 9 2010, 07:46 PM~16843954
> *SO I HEAR THEY ARE DOING THE SAME RULES FOR EASTER SAT. NOW AS THEY DO FOR SUNDAY! :uh: "MOONEY GROVE"
> WHAT'S UP WITH THAT? WE GET AWAY FROM THE DRAMA! & THET BRING IT BACK TO US!
> ANY IDEAS ON A KNEW LOCATION? :uh:
> *


AND LAST YR WENT GOOD I MET ALOT OF NEW PPL FROM DIFRENT CLUBS I TOUGHT LAST YR WAS A GOOD TURN OUT FOR BEING ON A SAT. SUKS THAT IT ANT GONNA HAPPIN THIS YR


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 25 2010, 12:42 AM~16994153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY MALAGA PARK?  :dunno: 

FAIRGROUNDS? CALAWA PARK? SPORTS COMPLEX?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

I THOUGHT YOU WOULD BE HAPPY WE'RE HAVING A SHOW IN YOUR AREA THIS YEAR BROTHA? :dunno: :dunno: I GUESS WE CAN'T PLEASE EVERYBODY... :uh:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 24 2010, 08:52 PM~16992348
> *:wave:
> *



WUTS UP BIG SHOD! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 27 2010, 07:36 PM~17020062
> *WUTS UP BIG SHOD!  :biggrin:
> *


sup brotha......wuts up with u...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 25 2010, 12:42 AM~16994153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
that girl in the middle damn !!!! :boink: 

these girls gonna be there ???


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 25 2010, 08:27 AM~16996602
> *AND LAST YR WENT GOOD I MET ALOT OF NEW PPL FROM DIFRENT CLUBS I TOUGHT LAST YR WAS A GOOD TURN OUT FOR BEING ON A SAT. SUKS THAT IT ANT GONNA HAPPIN THIS YR
> *


IT STILL ON SHOW UP GET UR TIX... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO

sup 559? :biggrin:


----------



## og67impala

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 25 2010, 08:27 AM~16996602
> *AND LAST YR WENT GOOD I MET ALOT OF NEW PPL FROM DIFRENT CLUBS I TOUGHT LAST YR WAS A GOOD TURN OUT FOR BEING ON A SAT. SUKS THAT IT ANT GONNA HAPPIN THIS YR
> *


watz up panic, itz going down as usual on saturday & to pepz scared of the police stay home... to the pepz who want to have another good time see u saturday... cant let the cops control us!!!


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 28 2010, 11:15 AM~17023699
> *watz up panic, itz going down as usual on saturday & to pepz scared of the police stay home... to the pepz who want to have another good time see u saturday... cant let the cops control us!!!
> *


What it dew homie same old thang here I'll more than likely b out there homie see u all sat  

TTT 4 DA 559


----------



## teacherspet




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2010, 09:53 PM~17020674
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> these girls gonna be there ???
> *


YES SIR!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 28 2010, 11:15 AM~17023699
> *watz up panic, itz going down as usual on saturday & to pepz scared of the police stay home... to the pepz who want to have another good time see u saturday... cant let the cops control us!!!
> *


X70  BE COOL THE COPS WONT MESS WITH YOU


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 28 2010, 10:15 AM~17023699
> *watz up panic, itz going down as usual on saturday & to pepz scared of the police stay home... to the pepz who want to have another good time see u saturday... cant let the cops control us!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala

IM THROWING THE OFFICAL AFTER PARTY THIS SATURDAY AFTER MOONEY 

GROVE EASTER SATURDAY PICNIC.. AT "DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL" 3627 S.

MOONEY BLVD 2 BLOCKS NORTH OF THE PARK NEXT TO AMPM.. 2 DJ'S SPINING

ALL YOUR OLDSKOOL..TOP40..CUMBIAS..HIP HOP AND WHAT EVER YOU WANT..

CRAZY DRINK SPECAILS ALL NITE.. PLUS RESERVED PARKIN FOR YOUR

LOWLOWS.. WILL BE SERVING FOOD ALL NITE... ANY ? LET ME KNO 559-397-4739

MATT.... MUSIC STARTS @ 8 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

Anyone got pics of the galvans car show. Post them


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 28 2010, 09:40 PM~17029075
> *Anyone got pics of the galvans car show. Post them
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 28 2010, 09:40 PM~17029075
> *Anyone got pics of the galvans car show. Post them
> *


i got some pic's on my Paige

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=276749&st=2020


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Mar 28 2010, 01:02 PM~17024382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## og67impala

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 28 2010, 08:02 PM~17028442
> *IM THROWING THE OFFICAL AFTER PARTY THIS SATURDAY AFTER MOONEY
> 
> GROVE EASTER SATURDAY PICNIC.. AT "DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL" 3627 S.
> 
> MOONEY BLVD 2 BLOCKS NORTH OF THE PARK NEXT TO AMPM.. 2 DJ'S SPINING
> 
> ALL YOUR OLDSKOOL..TOP40..CUMBIAS..HIP HOP AND WHAT EVER YOU WANT..
> 
> CRAZY DRINK SPECAILS ALL NITE.. PLUS RESERVED PARKIN FOR YOUR
> 
> LOWLOWS.. WILL BE SERVING FOOD ALL NITE... ANY ? LET ME KNO 559-397-4739
> 
> MATT....  MUSIC STARTS @ 8  :thumbsup:
> *


THEIR WILL BE A BOTTLE OF "PATRON" RAFFLED OFF @ 9:00 TO THE MOST CLUB 

PARTICIPATION LOTZ OF ROOM FOR THE CARS IT WILL BE A NITE SHOW....

BOYWONDER ENT.


----------



## DTA97




----------



## Sancho209

SPREAD THE WORD FELLAS LET EVERYONE IN THE 559 KNOW WATS UP COME HELP SUPPORT US OUT IN MODESTO AN LETS GET THIS SHIT POPPIN ALL WEEKEND!!


----------



## GABINO




----------



## og67impala

LISTEN TO Q97 FOR THE COMMERCIALS STARTING WEDNESDAY FOR THE AFTER

CARSHOW & PICNIC AT MOONEYS GROVE.. I WOULD LOVE A BIG TURN OUT ON

SATURDAY NITE @ "DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL" IF EVERYTHING GOES AS

PLANNED FOR ME WE WILL BE GETTING TOGETHER EVERY SUNDAY NITE FOR A

CRUZ NITE THIS SUMMER @ "DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL.. ALL KEEP U UPDATED

THANKS, MATT
BOYWONDER ENT.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 30 2010, 04:17 PM~17046826
> *LISTEN TO Q97 FOR THE COMMERCIALS STARTING WEDNESDAY FOR THE AFTER
> 
> CARSHOW & PICNIC AT MOONEYS GROVE.. I WOULD LOVE A BIG TURN OUT ON
> 
> SATURDAY NITE @ "DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL" IF EVERYTHING GOES AS
> 
> PLANNED FOR ME WE WILL BE GETTING TOGETHER EVERY SUNDAY NITE FOR A
> 
> CRUZ NITE THIS SUMMER @ "DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL..  ALL KEEP U UPDATED
> 
> THANKS, MATT
> BOYWONDER ENT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 30 2010, 04:17 PM~17046826
> *LISTEN TO Q97 FOR THE COMMERCIALS STARTING WEDNESDAY FOR THE AFTER
> 
> CARSHOW & PICNIC AT MOONEYS GROVE.. I WOULD LOVE A BIG TURN OUT ON
> 
> SATURDAY NITE @ "DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL" IF EVERYTHING GOES AS
> 
> PLANNED FOR ME WE WILL BE GETTING TOGETHER EVERY SUNDAY NITE FOR A
> 
> CRUZ NITE THIS SUMMER @ "DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL..  ALL KEEP U UPDATED
> 
> THANKS, MATT
> BOYWONDER ENT.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc.

WHAT'S CRACKING FOR EASTER WEEKEND IN THE 559


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Mar 28 2010, 01:02 PM~17024382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## og67impala

> _Originally posted by impalaman559_@Mar 30 2010, 07:18 PM~17049778
> *WHAT'S CRACKING FOR EASTER WEEKEND IN THE 559
> *



MOONEYS GROVR PARK


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 31 2010, 02:14 PM~17057237
> *MOONEYS GROVR PARK
> *


x2


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by impalaman559_@Mar 30 2010, 08:18 PM~17049778
> *WHAT'S CRACKING FOR EASTER WEEKEND IN THE 559
> *


CARS ON K....LILL CAR SHOW IN TULARE!  
ON SAT. THE 3RD :biggrin:


----------



## SixOne

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 31 2010, 04:14 PM~17057237
> *MOONEYS GROVR PARK
> *


X3


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Mar 28 2010, 01:02 PM~17024382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## og67impala

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 31 2010, 02:14 PM~17057237
> *MOONEYS GROVR PARK
> *


x4 SEE U GUYZ 2MARRO MORNING BE KOOL AN SAFE ON YOUR WAY TO THE PARK...


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 1 2010, 02:52 PM~17067956
> *CARS ON K....LILL CAR SHOW IN TULARE!
> ON SAT. THE 3RD :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Nor*Cal

TTT for this Easter Saturday!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by og67impala+Mar 31 2010, 03:14 PM~17057237-->
> 
> 
> 
> MOONEYS GROVR PARK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 08:48 PM~17061193
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixOne_@Apr 2 2010, 07:33 AM~17074530
> *X3
> *



SEE EVERONE AT MOONEYS TOMORROW!  

LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 2 2010, 08:40 PM~17081464
> *SEE EVERONE AT MOONEYS TOMORROW!
> 
> LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by Nor*Cal_@Apr 2 2010, 08:20 PM~17081304
> *TTT for this Easter Saturday!!!!
> *


wow no pics from mooney should i post some from last year or what :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 4 2010, 12:55 PM~17093286
> *wow no pics from mooney should i post some from last year or what :angry:
> *


WHATS UP CARNAL HAPPY EASTER TO YOU AND YOUR FAM


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 4 2010, 12:55 PM~17093286
> *wow no pics from mooney should i post some from last year or what :angry:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=276749&st=2100

On my topic... :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 4 2010, 01:20 PM~17093464
> *WHATS UP CARNAL HAPPY EASTER TO YOU AND YOUR FAM
> *


whats up bro same to you have a good one


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

no pics from Kearney yesterday


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 4 2010, 01:56 PM~17093682
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=276749&st=2100
> 
> On my topic... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 4 2010, 07:37 PM~17095929
> *no pics from Kearney yesterday
> *


will upload some tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 5 2010, 09:26 PM~17107613
> *will upload some tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## og67impala

CRUZ NITE EVERY SATURDAY NITE @ DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL FROM 6-10

TIME TO COME TOGETHER THIS SUMMER AN HAVE SOME FUN AGAIN... ALL THEY

ASK IS FOR US TO BUY SOME FOOD OR SODAS OR BEER :biggrin: BUT ITS NOT

TO MUCH TO ASK.. FOR US TO HAVE A CRUZ NITE.. LETZ GET IT GOING 559


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Apr 6 2010, 10:49 AM~17112329
> *CRUZ NITE EVERY SATURDAY NITE @ DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL FROM 6-10
> 
> TIME TO COME TOGETHER THIS SUMMER AN HAVE SOME FUN AGAIN... ALL THEY
> 
> ASK IS FOR US TO BUY SOME FOOD OR SODAS OR BEER :biggrin:  BUT ITS NOT
> 
> TO MUCH TO ASK.. FOR US TO HAVE A CRUZ NITE.. LETZ GET IT GOING 559
> *


post some pics of the after party at the club.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Apr 6 2010, 10:49 AM~17112329
> *CRUZ NITE EVERY SATURDAY NITE @ DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL FROM 6-10
> 
> TIME TO COME TOGETHER THIS SUMMER AN HAVE SOME FUN AGAIN... ALL THEY
> 
> ASK IS FOR US TO BUY SOME FOOD OR SODAS OR BEER :biggrin:  BUT ITS NOT
> 
> TO MUCH TO ASK.. FOR US TO HAVE A CRUZ NITE.. LETZ GET IT GOING 559
> *


L.I.F.E. MEETING THURSDAY NIGHT @ 7 @ ALL PRO PIZZA ON BEN MADDOX....
WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT!  
:biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 6 2010, 01:57 PM~17113908
> *L.I.F.E. MEETING THURSDAY NIGHT @ 7 @ ALL PRO PIZZA ON BEN MADDOX....
> WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT!
> :biggrin:
> *


MAPQUEST DIRECTIONS :happysad:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Apr 6 2010, 10:49 AM~17112329
> *CRUZ NITE EVERY SATURDAY NITE @ DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL FROM 6-10
> 
> TIME TO COME TOGETHER THIS SUMMER AN HAVE SOME FUN AGAIN... ALL THEY
> 
> ASK IS FOR US TO BUY SOME FOOD OR SODAS OR BEER :biggrin:  BUT ITS NOT
> 
> TO MUCH TO ASK.. FOR US TO HAVE A CRUZ NITE.. LETZ GET IT GOING 559
> *


Where is Don Pericos? :biggrin:


----------



## felix96

DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL 
3627 s mooney blvd visalia 93277


who wants to go out there.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 6 2010, 05:21 PM~17115694
> *Where is Don Pericos? :biggrin:
> *


NEXT TO AM\PM ON MOONEY.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 6 2010, 06:28 PM~17116261
> *DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL
> 3627 s mooney blvd visalia 93277
> who wants to go out there.
> *


 :yes: :h5: :run: :boink: 

anyone going to delano show ?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 7 2010, 10:18 AM~17122696
> *:yes:  :h5:  :run:  :boink:
> 
> anyone going to delano show ?
> *



Wut show?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 7 2010, 11:18 AM~17123191
> *Wut show?
> *


COMO QUE WHAT SHOW!
:cheesy:


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 7 2010, 10:18 AM~17123191
> *Wut show?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16860848


----------



## Loco68

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Apr 6 2010, 10:49 AM~17112329
> *CRUZ NITE EVERY SATURDAY NITE @ DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL FROM 6-10
> 
> TIME TO COME TOGETHER THIS SUMMER AN HAVE SOME FUN AGAIN... ALL THEY
> 
> ASK IS FOR US TO BUY SOME FOOD OR SODAS OR BEER :biggrin:  BUT ITS NOT
> 
> TO MUCH TO ASK.. FOR US TO HAVE A CRUZ NITE.. LETZ GET IT GOING 559
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN+Apr 7 2010, 11:18 AM~17123191-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wut show?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 03:08 PM~17125217
> *COMO QUE WHAT SHOW!
> :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1962lolo_@Apr 7 2010, 06:46 PM~17127350
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16860848
> *


browns movement 

relay for life car show 

20 bucks a car


----------



## cook1970

I SEE SOME 








OUT THERE


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 30 2010, 11:13 PM~17051940
> *    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Mar 28 2010, 01:02 PM~17024382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

sup?
559
:biggrin:


----------



## felix96




----------



## caddi14559

Anything going down this weekend....is crusing gonna be popping this weekend ? on kings or blackstone?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by caddi14559_@Apr 8 2010, 04:01 PM~17136692
> *Anything going down this weekend....is crusing gonna be popping this weekend ? on kings or blackstone?
> *


 :yes: Kings Canyon until 10 PM then off to Balckstone.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 6 2010, 01:57 PM~17113908
> *L.I.F.E. MEETING THURSDAY NIGHT @ 7 @ ALL PRO PIZZA ON BEN MADDOX....
> WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT!
> :biggrin:
> *


THANKS TO THOSE THAT MADE IT....  
LOOKS LIKE WE SHOULD BE HAVING SOME GOOD EVENTS IN THE 2010


----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

some people still going to the mooneys grove sunday ???


----------



## L.G.




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:barf: 




> _Originally posted by L.G._@Apr 9 2010, 07:03 PM~17147976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY :wave: :wave: :wave:


COME ON 559 ITS TIME TO REP ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE HILL!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2010, 09:13 PM~17149221
> *P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> COME ON 559 ITS TIME TO REP ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE HILL!
> *


WHEN AND WHERE ???


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2010, 10:34 PM~17149841
> *WHEN AND WHERE ???
> *



SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR! 

NOV. 7 2010
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA
ONTARIO CA. 


CHECK OUT MAY'S LOWRIDER MAG ISSUE. THERE'S LAST YEAR'S COVERAGE OF THE SHOW!  

T R A F F I C 

:nicoderm:


----------



## King61

whats up 559


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2010, 09:13 PM~17149221
> *P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> COME ON 559 ITS TIME TO REP ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE HILL!
> *



Good show I will be out there again this year :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl

_559 WUT UP_


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 25 2010, 01:42 AM~16994153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any Entrance Fee Or Is It Free?????? :dunno: :dunno: uffin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2010, 09:13 PM~17149221
> *P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> COME ON 559 ITS TIME TO REP ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE HILL!
> *


   :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:wow:


> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2010, 09:13 PM~17149221
> *P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> COME ON 559 ITS TIME TO REP ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE HILL!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## og67impala

VERY GOOD TURN OUT 2DAY.. MOONEY GROVE PARK WAS A GOOD TIME AGAIN


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2010, 10:34 PM~17149841
> *WHEN AND WHERE ???
> *


  :0  follow me


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2010, 11:53 PM~17150415
> *SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR!
> 
> NOV. 7 2010
> CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA
> ONTARIO CA.
> CHECK OUT MAY'S LOWRIDER MAG ISSUE. THERE'S LAST YEAR'S COVERAGE OF THE SHOW!
> 
> T R A F F I C
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## GABINO

sup 559? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2010, 07:43 PM~17148389
> *:barf:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 12 2010, 10:57 AM~17168604
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 12 2010, 05:57 PM~17172288
> *
> *


Q VO MONEY HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 12 2010, 09:10 PM~17174653
> *Q VO MONEY HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:
> *



JUST GEARING UP FOR THE SEASON! :biggrin: TRYN TO KEEP UP/CATCH UP TO MY BOYS!  

HOWS BROWNS MOVEMENT DOING?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 12 2010, 09:32 PM~17174948
> *JUST GEARING UP FOR THE SEASON!  :biggrin: TRYN TO KEEP UP/CATCH UP TO MY BOYS!
> 
> HOWS BROWNS MOVEMENT DOING?
> *


   WE ARE DOING OK, BUT WE NEED TO DO SOME REAL CATCHING UP!! TO KEEP UP WITH YOU BIGG DOGS. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

> To get a pre-registration form contact Gabino, Davie, numbers on the flyer or email [email protected]


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 14 2010, 01:59 PM~17192008
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

These are a few Car Clubs that were at Mooney's Grove Park on April 11,2010


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Apr 15 2010, 09:19 PM~17207892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few Car Clubs that were at Mooney's Grove Park on April 11,2010
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 15 2010, 08:43 PM~17207432
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> To get a pre-registration form contact Gabino, Davie, numbers on the flyer or email [email protected]
Click to expand...


----------



## BrandonMajestics

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Apr 15 2010, 09:19 PM~17207892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few Car Clubs that were at Mooney's Grove Park on April 11,2010
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 16 2010, 12:17 PM~17213130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

Zapp & Club Nouveau Concert
Saturday May 1 
in Lindsay at the Mc Dermont field house
$50/$35 VIP
$25 General Admission
Doors open @ 7pm
Dress Code Strictly Enforced









:cheesy:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## caddi14559

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Apr 10 2010, 10:18 PM~17156509
> *Any Entrance Fee Or Is It Free?????? :dunno:  :dunno:  uffin:
> *


I WANT TO KNOW TO?


----------



## GABINO

>



[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Apr 16 2010, 09:45 PM~17217654
> *Zapp & Club Nouveau Concert
> Saturday May 1
> in Lindsay at the Mc Dermont field house
> $50/$35 VIP
> $25 General Admission
> Doors open @ 7pm
> Dress Code Strictly Enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 17 2010, 04:24 AM~17219399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro hope your show came out good wish i coulda been there good luck 559 tomorrow


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## lrocky2003

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 17 2010, 10:54 PM~17224959
> *hey bro hope your show came out good wish i coulda been there good luck 559 tomorrow
> *



show was pretty good bro hope you guys can make it too our next one 

invasion meltdown 2nd annual more info coming soon



atomic


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 19 2010, 06:24 AM~17234912
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

:wave:


----------



## GABINO

>



[/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Apr 16 2010, 09:45 PM~17217654
> *Zapp & Club Nouveau Concert
> Saturday May 1
> in Lindsay at the Mc Dermont field house
> $50/$35 VIP
> $25 General Admission
> Doors open @ 7pm
> Dress Code Strictly Enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 Same day of the BROWN SOCIETY car show. :0


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 20 2010, 10:15 AM~17247452
> *Same day of the BROWN SOCIETY car show. :0
> *


OUR SHOW WILL BE DONE BY THE TIME THAT STARTS!  
BUT THE FIGHT IS AT THE SAME TIME :0


----------



## dadysgirl

*2 CHROME BRAKE CALIPERS 4-SALE $99.00*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2010, 01:06 PM~17248982
> *OUR SHOW WILL BE DONE BY THE TIME THAT STARTS!
> BUT THE FIGHT IS AT THE SAME TIME :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 22 2010, 10:29 PM~17277214
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 83lowlow

:biggrin:


----------



## L.G.




----------



## johnnie65

:nicoderm:


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 22 2010, 01:15 AM~17267975
> *SOLD*


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## GABINO

sup 559? :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## L.G.




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by L.G._@May 3 2010, 08:27 PM~17380449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 4 2010, 11:22 AM~17387431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

TRAFFIC C.C. INVITES ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. MAY 16TH. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE 
IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT.

You can access off HWY 57 Take the VIA VERDE exit, EXIT 22D, Turn east onto VIA VERDE. Like many parks. there's a small fee to enter the park. LEFT onto FISHERMANS DR.

uffin:


----------



## L.G.Productions

KIDS WILL BE KIDS.......BUT I BELIEVE THEY DON'T SPEAK OR REPRESENT THE

CLUB MEMBERS AT LARGE WITH THESE LITTLE CHILDISH ACTIONS.........

BUT WE ALL HAVE OUR PROBLEM CHILDS.....


----------



## lrocky2003

PRE REG DEADLINE IS MAY 23RD. 
19 DAYS AWAY TO PRE REG</span> </span>


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 4 2010, 01:52 PM~17388699
> *TRAFFIC C.C.  INVITES ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. MAY 16TH.  ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE
> IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT.
> 
> You can access off HWY 57  Take the VIA VERDE exit, EXIT 22D,  Turn east  onto VIA VERDE. Like many parks. there's a small fee to enter the park.  LEFT onto FISHERMANS DR.
> 
> uffin:
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 4 2010, 02:22 PM~17388906
> *KIDS WILL BE KIDS.......BUT I BELIEVE THEY DON'T SPEAK OR REPRESENT THE
> 
> CLUB MEMBERS AT LARGE WITH THESE LITTLE CHILDISH  ACTIONS.........
> 
> BUT WE ALL HAVE OUR PROBLEM CHILDS.....
> *



:roflmao:

:roflmao:

:roflmao:


----------



## GABINO

:uh: 
DID I MISS SOMETHING? :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 4 2010, 01:52 PM~17388699
> *TRAFFIC C.C.  INVITES ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. MAY 16TH.  ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE
> IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT.
> 
> You can access off HWY 57  Take the VIA VERDE exit, EXIT 22D,  Turn east  onto VIA VERDE. Like many parks. there's a small fee to enter the park.  LEFT onto FISHERMANS DR.
> 
> uffin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970




----------



## dadysgirl

_SPARE FIFTH FOR SALE $500.00_


----------



## GABINO




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2010, 03:06 PM~17428986
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 11 2010, 08:24 PM~17460312
> *
> *


Q VO MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

TRAFFIC C.C. INVITES ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. MAY 16TH. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE 
IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT.

You can access off HWY 57 Take the VIA VERDE exit, EXIT 22D, Turn east onto VIA VERDE. Like many parks. there's a small fee to enter the park. LEFT onto FISHERMANS DR.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 11 2010, 11:10 PM~17462221
> *TRAFFIC C.C.  INVITES ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. MAY 16TH.  ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE
> IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT.
> 
> You can access off HWY 57  Take the VIA VERDE exit, EXIT 22D,  Turn east  onto VIA VERDE. Like many parks. there's a small fee to enter the park.  LEFT onto FISHERMANS DR.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Anymore ( 559 ) events


----------



## Mr. Angel 71




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@May 12 2010, 05:01 PM~17469253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@May 12 2010, 05:01 PM~17469253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm: 

:biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@May 12 2010, 04:01 PM~17469253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@May 12 2010, 05:01 PM~17469253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet looks like should be good, last years was good for sure.


----------



## TUFENUF

:0


> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 4 2010, 02:22 PM~17388906
> *KIDS WILL BE KIDS.......BUT I BELIEVE THEY DON'T SPEAK OR REPRESENT THE
> 
> CLUB MEMBERS AT LARGE WITH THESE LITTLE CHILDISH  ACTIONS.........
> 
> BUT WE ALL HAVE OUR PROBLEM CHILDS.....
> *


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Apr 29 2010, 12:02 AM~17338117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 4 2010, 11:22 AM~17387431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KABEL

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@May 12 2010, 05:01 PM~17469253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## calbombas

IS THIS SHOW FOR REAL? SUCH SHORT NOTICE IS WHY IM ASKING.


----------



## lrocky2003

6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc.

>
Click to expand...

 who's going to this show
roll call


----------



## KABEL




----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97

anyone know of a show this weekend in selma?


i saw a flyer a few weeks back but cant find it?


any info thankz


atomic 

dta customz 

import iLLusions


----------



## lrocky2003

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## J RAIDER

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 19 2010, 03:03 PM~17542609
> *anyone know of a show this weekend in selma?
> i saw a flyer a few weeks back but cant find it?
> any info thankz
> atomic
> 
> dta customz
> 
> import iLLusions
> *


----------



## J RAIDER

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 19 2010, 03:03 PM~17542609
> *anyone know of a show this weekend in selma?
> i saw a flyer a few weeks back but cant find it?
> any info thankz
> atomic
> 
> dta customz
> 
> import iLLusions
> *


i heard its by the coffe shop at the edge of town


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@May 21 2010, 11:16 PM~17567841
> *i heard its by the coffe shop at the edge of town
> *




thankz i heard he has 6 classes and plans on making the show next year bigger, i talk too the guy throwing the show, we got not make it after all had too work on a few rides here at the show.



dta customz 

import iLLusions 

atomic


----------



## CuttyMobbin'

Anything going down in the 559 today?? Out here for 2 days was wondering if anythings happening today.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 21 2010, 09:32 PM~17567487
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78

Car Show At Clovis North High School On Willow And International Friday Dont Know Da Times Yet. Ill Post Times When I Find Out.


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 25 2010, 07:08 PM~17603329
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

just up the street from the 559



5th Annual Multicultural Festival & Car Show in Livingston California.

Pre reg is $10 and $15 day of

Open to any type of vehicle, (lowriders,mini/fullsize trucks, hot rods, rat rods, motorcycles , under construction etc etc)

there will be "best of" trophies, as well as "students choice" and "sponsors choice" trophies. Its all for scholarships for our local youth,, check out the link below for more inforamtion and pictures from the last 2 years events.  


*Pre-Reg deadline is Saturday August 14th 2010. *


http://livingstoncommunitynetwork.com/home


PM ME FOR MORE INFORMATION


----------



## lrocky2003

THIS SUNDAY SHOW TIME. FAMILY EVENT. LETS ALL ENJOY THIS DAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK

what ever happned to individuals car show they had it going for many yrs now its gone??


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by USSKITTYHAWK_@Jun 1 2010, 12:17 AM~17661392
> *what ever happned to individuals car show they had it going for many yrs now its gone??
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by USSKITTYHAWK_@Jun 1 2010, 12:17 AM~17661392
> *what ever happned to individuals car show they had it going for many yrs now its gone??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mike661




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 2 2010, 10:14 PM~17681286
> *:uh:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DETACHED

wasssup any visalia shows comming up later in june or end of june gonna be slow? last year chosen few had a show in june any word on a repeat?


----------



## 83lowlow




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 3 2010, 05:21 PM~17688592
> *wasssup any visalia shows comming up later in june or end of june gonna be slow? last year chosen few had a show in june any word on a repeat?
> *


CRUISE NIGHT AT SONIC ....SAT NIGHT!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 4 2010, 07:43 AM~17694093
> *CRUISE NIGHT AT SONIC ....SAT NIGHT!
> *


----------



## Montecarloman78

CAR SHOW Tomarrow At NORTH SIDE CHURCH More INFO Click On Link
http://www.northsidechurch.com/events/down...ShowReg2010.pdf


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by GABINO+Jun 4 2010, 06:43 AM~17694093-->
> 
> 
> 
> CRUISE NIGHT AT SONIC ....SAT NIGHT!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aint no Body!_@Jun 4 2010, 08:43 AM~17695082
> *
> *


























Let's go out there tonight peeps! 








*CALISTYLIN C.C. will be out there*


----------



## 83lowlow




----------



## GABINO




----------



## 1962lolo




----------



## 83Cadi559

What new events are coming up?


----------



## teacherspet




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jun 9 2010, 07:25 PM~17743434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jun 9 2010, 08:25 PM~17743434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DETACHED

parish pride catagories
Low-rider Cars: 80’s & above
60-79
59’s & below

Originals: Cars, Trucks
Muscle Cars: All
Imports: All
Lowrods: All
Fullsize Trucks: Street, Custom
SUV’s: All
Mini Trucks: Street, Custom
Luxury Cars: All
4 x 4’s: All
Hot Rods: All
Motorcycles: Choppers, Street, Custom
Under constr.: All
Lowrider Bikes: Street, Custom, Trikes, Beach Cruisers
Best of Show
Most Members
Grand Knight’s Choice
Father Scott’s Choice
All classes are 1st and 2nd places


----------



## DETACHED

heard dinuba is having a show too


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 9 2010, 10:48 PM~17745277
> *parish pride catagories
> Low-rider Cars: 80’s & above
> 60-79
> 59’s & below
> 
> Originals: Cars, Trucks
> Muscle Cars: All
> Imports: All
> Lowrods: All
> Fullsize Trucks: Street, Custom
> SUV’s: All
> Mini Trucks: Street, Custom
> Luxury Cars: All
> 4 x 4’s: All
> Hot Rods: All
> Motorcycles: Choppers, Street, Custom
> Under constr.: All
> Lowrider Bikes: Street, Custom, Trikes, Beach Cruisers
> Best of Show
> Most Members
> Grand Knight’s Choice
> Father Scott’s Choice
> All classes are 1st and 2nd places
> *


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 9 2010, 09:48 PM~17745281
> *heard dinuba is having a show too
> *


there's a cruise night tonight isn't there in Dina? :dunno:


----------



## og67impala

off to dinuba cruz nite & carshow 2marro


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

BIKINI CAR WASH SAT. JUNE 12TH!
AT EL PARGO IN TULARE!...ON J ST.
GET YOUR CAR WASH.....  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 11 2010, 09:37 PM~17764713
> *BIKINI CAR WASH SAT. JUNE 12TH!
> AT EL PARGO IN TULARE!...ON J ST.
> GET YOUR CAR WASH.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo




----------



## lrocky2003

I DONT HAVE ANY INFO, IM POSTING FOR A FRIEND.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jun 14 2010, 04:14 PM~17785077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DONT HAVE ANY INFO, IM POSTING FOR A FRIEND.
> *



:thumbsup: 

I KNOW LG IS NOT PART OF THIS ONE!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 14 2010, 05:31 PM~17785731
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I KNOW LG IS NOT PART OF THIS ONE!
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## ~GameOver~




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 15 2010, 07:08 AM~17791516
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 3wishz

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jun 14 2010, 05:14 PM~17785077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DONT HAVE ANY INFO, IM POSTING FOR A FRIEND.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mike661




----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 15 2010, 09:17 PM~17798901
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2010, 09:41 PM~17799307
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 15 2010, 10:26 PM~17800005
> *:wave:
> *


 How you doing GABINO, hows the new project coming?


----------



## DETACHED

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

I guess there's a *Show this Saturday* at *El Prez in Visalia*







Anyone got a flyer or info on this one


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jun 16 2010, 10:17 AM~17803265
> *I guess there's a Show this Saturday at El Prez in Visalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a flyer or info on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i just heard of it too, 


but also no flyer 

any1 with info let us know


thxz


atOMic


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 15 2010, 11:47 PM~17800889
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy+Jun 16 2010, 08:17 AM~17803265-->
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there's a *Show this Saturday* at *El Prez in Visalia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a flyer or info on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DTA97_@Jun 16 2010, 09:31 AM~17803913
> *i just heard of it too,
> but also no flyer
> 
> any1 with info let us know
> thxz
> atOMic
> *


THERE IS A FLYER AT THE SHOP, I WILL INFO TOMARROW.


----------



## ~GameOver~




----------



## 1962lolo

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jun 17 2010, 07:56 PM~17820065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for posting it up.









So, I called these guys and asked about Pre-regs and they said they'd get back to be and nothing. I think they're gonna want to charge the day of fee which is $35. $5 spectator fee and registration is @ 9am. Show starts 10am-???? 

For more info call:
Johnny: 697-8864 (who I called and said ya I'll hook u up with the forms and shit and NOTHING)









Danny: 736-5454 (who I called and left a message and NOTHING)









El Prez: 733-0535


----------



## DETACHED

they dont have a lot of parking in there either last time i drove by the show and almost missed it, that was years ago, they had 50 or so rides id say... they were all jammed in there


----------



## dave_st214

I heard there was a fathers day car show tomorrow at 3014 W McKinley Ave. in Fresno $10 entry fee set up from 8:30-10:00 show ends at 2:00 cross streets are marks/mckinley.


----------



## KABEL




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 20 2010, 10:15 PM~17842311
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

anything going down show wise july 3rd-4th weekend?


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

wow this topic hit a dead point... to the mother fuckin top.


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## GABINO

SUP 559?


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

wow i was thinking alot of shows this year just seemed to disapeer. terra bella show american legion one, hustle ink show, and a few others.. 
guess not enough support for them. was kinda hoping to see a repeat on those shows.


----------



## 1962lolo

:wave:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## droppedltd

any shows this saturday?


----------



## DTA97

TTT

for the 559



atomic


----------



## DETACHED

wasssup atomic. whens invasion bro?


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 8 2010, 11:43 AM~17992609
> *wasssup atomic. whens invasion bro?
> *



ive got everything done just going threw a few ropes for a bigger spot to maybe add a hop and sound off and free too the public too enjoy.


Invasion Melt Down 2010, looking too be in Sept bro,

ill have it up here when everything get final!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AtomiC


:thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797


----------



## DETACHED

sweet atomic hopefully no other shows over lap this way you get a huge turn out. i really wanna go this year i missed out last year on a good show i know that.


----------



## DETACHED

hey c lo post catagories.


----------



## C-Lo Productions

ALL CATAGORIES 559 277 5797


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## dave_st214

Ed galvan said he's having a show in aug. It's a BBQ contest in car show $20 per car $10 per motorcycles and $5 per bikes and each entre gets a $10 gift certificate I'll post the flier and more info by this weekend


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 13 2010, 01:09 PM~18036313
> *Ed galvan said he's having a show in aug. It's a BBQ contest in car show $20 per car $10 per motorcycles and $5 per bikes  and each entre gets a $10 gift certificate I'll post the flier and more info by this weekend
> *


 :nicoderm:
:cheesy: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK

who's headin to freaks of nature show in aug? :wow:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## GABINO

:uh:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 15 2010, 09:26 PM~18058902
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## King61

:dunno:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## DETACHED

c-lo im guessing you want this show to be pretty big, noticed two weekends in a row yall handing out flyers. ill talk to my members but a few are already set of seeing vida in person.. plus there in to the whole concert thing too


----------



## johnnie65

THANKS! :angel:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

WOODLAKE'S CRUISE NITE! GOOD TURN OUT! HOT AS IT COULD GET,  WE'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR AGAIN! :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 18 2010, 11:45 AM~18074833
> *WOODLAKE'S CRUISE NITE! GOOD TURN OUT! HOT AS IT COULD GET,  WE'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR AGAIN!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## GABINO

> WOODLAKE'S CRUISE NITE! GOOD TURN OUT! HOT AS IT COULD GET,  WE'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR AGAIN! :cheesy:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 20 2010, 09:49 PM~18098575
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 20 2010, 10:35 PM~18099107
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wuts up R? 

When's delano show? Got any fliers yet?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 21 2010, 12:21 PM~18102912
> *Wuts up R?
> 
> When's delano show? Got any fliers yet?
> *


 :uh: :wow: :0


----------



## dave_st214

Mini impressions b.c. Will be haveing a car wash at e z mart on the corner of cedar and shields this sat. at 9:00am - 3:00pm all donations welcome.


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 21 2010, 08:21 PM~18106882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 21 2010, 12:21 PM~18102912
> *Wuts up R?
> 
> When's delano show? Got any fliers yet?
> *


 We wont be having it this year.


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 21 2010, 10:33 PM~18108645
> *We wont be having it this year.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 21 2010, 06:32 PM~18105341
> *Mini impressions b.c. Will be haveing a car wash at e z mart on the corner of cedar and shields this sat. at 9:00am - 3:00pm all donations welcome.
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 22 2010, 08:46 AM~18110914
> *:angry:
> *


I know


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 21 2010, 10:33 PM~18108645
> *We wont be having it this year.
> *


fuck it throw a lil b.b.q anywayS that weekend YOU WILL GET SOME TRAFFIC THAT DAY


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## johnnie65

:wow:


----------



## dave_st214

Sorry for the pics of the flyer my computer missed up


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 23 2010, 10:41 PM~18127713
> *fuck it throw a lil b.b.q anywayS that weekend YOU WILL GET SOME TRAFFIC THAT DAY
> *


x2 COOK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2010, 10:48 PM~18134014
> *x2 COOK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x70 lets do it come on ralph  have everyone bring its own b.b.q it will be all good u will get some traffic that daywhat up shod when we going on another road trip :biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo

Saw this show in the AUTOs Plus ads, Manchester Center (Summer Carfest) Saturday 28 August.. here are some #'s for info. Ola 367-8697, and laura 999-0853.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 24 2010, 11:04 PM~18134118
> *x70 lets do it come on ralph  have everyone bring its own b.b.q it will be all good u will get some X 63</span>
> 
> :thumbsup:*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 24 2010, 11:04 PM~18134118
> *x70 lets do it come on ralph  have everyone bring its own b.b.q it will be all good u will get some  road trip :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: where :h5:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 25 2010, 08:27 AM~18135303
> *:cheesy: where :h5:
> *


STOCKTON TOY DRIVE IN JULYTHIS SAT THE 31ST


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 23 2010, 10:41 PM~18127713
> *fuck it throw a lil b.b.q anywayS that weekend YOU WILL GET SOME TRAFFIC THAT DAY
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## teacherspet

uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 26 2010, 11:08 PM~18150033
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 27 2010, 04:22 AM~18151199
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 27 2010, 07:50 PM~18158669
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 27 2010, 04:22 AM~18151199
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## og67impala

carshow this weekend in dinuba @ the island all post the flyer 2marro last show there was pretty good... see you there 559


----------



## DTA97

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Jul 29 2010, 12:15 AM~18170997
> *carshow this weekend in dinuba @ the island all post the flyer 2marro last show there was pretty good... see you there 559
> *



i think its next weekend bro!


here is the flyer ive seen,


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 29 2010, 01:30 AM~18171753
> *i think its next weekend bro!
> here is the flyer ive seen,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 28 2010, 11:01 PM~18170873
> *:wave:
> *


 Hows it going Adam?


----------



## GABINO

Car show at mooney grove park tomorrow!!! i'll be out of town!! but you should check it out...something to do!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 30 2010, 09:17 AM~18184815
> *Car show at mooney grove park tomorrow!!! i'll be out of town!! but you should check it out...something to do!!
> *


WHO'S PUTTING IT TOGETHER?


----------



## og67impala

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 29 2010, 12:30 AM~18171753
> *i think its next weekend bro!
> here is the flyer ive seen,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro i seen the wroung date..lol letz hit this show in dinuba there good pepz


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:10 PM~18191373
> *WHO'S PUTTING IT TOGETHER?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mike661




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Jul 31 2010, 03:31 PM~18194730
> *thanks bro i seen the wroung date..lol  letz hit this show in dinuba there good pepz
> *


Yes they are good people lets support them 559 get a roll call going.


----------



## teacherspet




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Aug 3 2010, 10:20 PM~18223087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 2 2010, 09:31 AM~18206059
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## King61




----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 3 2010, 10:31 PM~18223178
> *
> *


SUP??
You doing TACHI show??


----------



## og67impala

who's rollin 2 dinuba carshow saturday???


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 4 2010, 06:01 AM~18224706
> *
> *



Wuts up mike!


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

*CALISTYLIN CAR & TRUCK CLUB* would like to invite all car clubs & solo riders out to *Plaza Park in Visalia* off of the 198 Freeway on * August 29th* for a *KICKBACK N BBQ*







. We'll provide the meat (no ****) & u guys bring some side dishes (frijolitos, sodas, water, potato salad, etc......).







Gonna have music, Bounce House & Water Slide for da kids







. Tug of War between Clubs. Any questions lemme know If no answer I'll get back to you ASAP 799-7119


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 4 2010, 01:47 PM~18228183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALISTYLIN CAR & TRUCK CLUB would like to invite all car clubs & solo riders out to Plaza Park in Visalia off of the 198 Freeway on  August 29th for a KICKBACK N BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We'll provide the meat (no ****) & u guys bring some side dishes (frijolitos, sodas, water, potato salad, etc......).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have music, Bounce House & Water Slide for da kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tug of War between Clubs. Any questions lemme know If no answer I'll get back to you ASAP 799-7119
> *


It's ON!!
Count US IN!! :biggrin:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 4 2010, 12:47 PM~18228183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALISTYLIN CAR & TRUCK CLUB would like to invite all car clubs & solo riders out to Plaza Park in Visalia off of the 198 Freeway on  August 29th for a KICKBACK N BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We'll provide the meat (no ****) & u guys bring some side dishes (frijolitos, sodas, water, potato salad, etc......).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have music, Bounce House & Water Slide for da kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tug of War between Clubs. Any questions lemme know If no answer I'll get back to you ASAP 799-7119
> *


*NEW FRIENDS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 4 2010, 12:53 PM~18228236
> *It's ON!!
> Count US IN!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Gabino.


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Aug 4 2010, 01:10 PM~18228425
> *NEW FRIENDS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 4 2010, 02:16 PM~18228477
> *Thanks Gabino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18013999
> *:wow: fresno c lo malaga car sohw best of sohw $1.000 SEPT. 11 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 4 2010, 06:27 PM~18230534
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 4 2010, 07:24 PM~18231080
> *:biggrin:
> *


Tachi?? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 5 2010, 09:22 AM~18235413
> *Tachi?? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

LET'S MAKE THIS THE END OF SUMMER BBQ!!


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 24 2010, 09:55 PM~18133230
> *Sorry for the pics of the flyer my computer missed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ed galvin called me and said there giving a $5 gift certificate with each entry.there's going to be a kick back at the water tower that fri. evening.


----------



## GABINO

> LET'S MAKE THIS THE END OF SUMMER BBQ!!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO

> LET'S MAKE THIS THE END OF SUMMER BBQ!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 29 2010, 01:30 AM~18171753
> *i think its next weekend bro!
> here is the flyer ive seen,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was a small show but had a nice time.


----------



## 51 chevy

does anybody have the flyer for the car show in reedley i think its august 28?


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 9 2010, 09:12 AM~18263884
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## og67impala




----------



## og67impala

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Aug 9 2010, 05:36 PM~18268952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


100 n. east st, reedley, ca

food booths... car entry $20... live music...

FOR MORE INFO CALL 559-352-8700... NO ALCOHOL... cruisingforjesus.com

bike ride for officer JAVIER BEJAR


----------



## 51 chevy

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Aug 9 2010, 06:36 PM~18268952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the address and town to this show thanks


----------



## 51 chevy

didnt see the address but i see it now thanks alot


----------



## og67impala

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Aug 9 2010, 05:36 PM~18268952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT 4 "cruising for jesus"


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## KABEL




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Aug 10 2010, 06:32 PM~18278855
> *TTT 4 "cruising for jesus"
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 11 2010, 03:06 PM~18286305
> *:nicoderm:
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Q-VO BIG BROWNS MOVEMENT! 

WHATS THE HAPS IN DELANO? NO SHOW. NO BBQ. COME ON WE GOTTA MAKE IT HAPPEN IN DELA! CAN'T LET IT DIE OUT LIKE THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy

does anybody know if there is a show in exter this month i could be wrong heard it from a friend not sure


----------



## 51 chevy

exeter?


----------



## GABINO

> LET'S MAKE THIS THE END OF SUMMER BBQ!!


----------



## Mrvdizzy

*CALISTYLIN CAR & TRUCK CLUB* would like to invite all car clubs & solo riders out to *Plaza Park in Visalia* off of the 198 Freeway on * August 29th* for a *KICKBACK N BBQ*







. We'll provide the meat (no ****) & u guys bring some side dishes (frijolitos, sodas, water, potato salad, etc......).














Gonna have a Tug of War between Clubs







. Any questions lemme know If no answer I'll get back to you ASAP 799-7119.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 11 2010, 07:13 PM~18288256
> *Q-VO BIG BROWNS MOVEMENT!
> 
> WHATS THE HAPS IN DELANO? NO SHOW. NO BBQ. COME ON WE GOTTA MAKE IT HAPPEN IN DELA! CAN'T LET IT DIE OUT LIKE THAT!  :biggrin:
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 12 2010, 09:22 AM~18292238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALISTYLIN CAR & TRUCK CLUB would like to invite all car clubs & solo riders out to Plaza Park in Visalia off of the 198 Freeway on  August 29th for a KICKBACK N BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We'll provide the meat (no ****) & u guys bring some side dishes (frijolitos, sodas, water, potato salad, etc......).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have a Tug of War between Clubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any questions lemme know If no answer I'll get back to you ASAP 799-7119.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 15 2010, 01:23 PM~18314417
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 15 2010, 11:25 AM~18313819
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 15 2010, 02:35 PM~18314882
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 16 2010, 09:12 AM~18321051
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 16 2010, 09:52 PM~18329154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigjoe62

Cruise night on thursday's at the park in Fowler.


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

$1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## ChromeandCandy

Last Call Custom Car Show

8-28-2010


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:00 PM~18353814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> $1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## DTA97

inVasion MeltDown Oct 16 2010 in fresno.

flyer and info coming up this weekend



TTT for the 559


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 20 2010, 12:09 AM~18359572
> *inVasion MeltDown Oct 16 2010  in fresno.
> 
> flyer and info coming up this weekend
> TTT for the 559
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 17 2010, 05:06 PM~18336022
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 20 2010, 08:58 AM~18361410
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:18 PM~18353946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Call Custom Car Show
> 
> 8-28-2010
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:00 PM~18353814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> $1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75




----------



## just4imz

Check This Show Out Come Out Get Tested Save A Life...


----------



## GABINO

> LET'S MAKE THIS THE END OF SUMMER BBQ!!


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## mike661




----------



## GABINO

> LET'S MAKE THIS THE END OF SUMMER BBQ!!
Click to expand...


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 23 2010, 07:26 PM~18388280
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:18 PM~18353946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Call Custom Car Show
> 
> 8-28-2010
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:00 PM~18353814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> $1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:00 PM~18353814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> $1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 24 2010, 06:34 AM~18391776
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 24 2010, 09:17 AM~18392676
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 24 2010, 02:16 PM~18394891
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 24 2010, 08:57 PM~18398541
> *:wave:
> *


Sup ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 24 2010, 01:57 PM~18394731
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 24 2010, 09:46 PM~18399111
> *Sup ?? :biggrin:
> *


checkin out the lil's as always :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## GABINO

> LET'S MAKE THIS THE END OF SUMMER BBQ!!



I TALKED TO THEM TODAY....THEY SAID HE CAN GET IN FOR $10 PER CAR AND KICK BACK AND BBQ!!!! :biggrin: 
I HAVE THE HOPPING STICK....FOR THOSE THAT WANA BRAG!! :biggrin: 
LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## mike661

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:00 PM~18353814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> $1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


ANY CASH PRIZE 4 BEST OF SHOW BICYCLE? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 26 2010, 09:24 AM~18411198
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 27 2010, 12:59 AM~18418424
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 27 2010, 07:33 AM~18419344
> *:wave:
> *


Hows it going? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 27 2010, 09:06 AM~18419948
> *Hows it going? :biggrin:
> *


Hot and sweaty!! :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 16 2010, 09:52 PM~18329154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 27 2010, 10:14 AM~18420413
> *Hot and sweaty!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: I hear that!!!


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:18 PM~18353946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Call Custom Car Show
> 
> 8-28-2010
> *


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 5 2010, 09:22 AM~18235413
> *Tachi?? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75

take the short drive to the 209 and enjoy a kick back afternoon


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 27 2010, 09:49 PM~18425132
> *take the short drive to the 209 and enjoy a kick back afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 27 2010, 12:33 PM~18421380
> *:yessad: I hear that!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 28 2010, 04:18 PM~18429129
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:00 PM~18353814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> $1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> 
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY
> LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> 
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show
> $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance
> 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest
> 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> *


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:00 PM~18353814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> $1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY
> LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> 
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show
> $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance
> 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest
> 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> *


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## SixOne

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 02:00 PM~18353814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> $1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> For more info. go to:   rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 30 2010, 07:21 AM~18439325
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 30 2010, 10:16 PM~18447384
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rahjmh2

559kustums will be there


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Aug 30 2010, 08:47 AM~18439434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


..................... :thumbsup: ...................


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA

> LET'S MAKE THIS THE END OF SUMMER BBQ!!
> 
> 
> 
> I TALKED TO THEM TODAY....THEY SAID HE CAN GET IN FOR $10 PER CAR AND KICK BACK AND BBQ!!!! :biggrin:
> I HAVE THE HOPPING STICK....FOR THOSE THAT WANA BRAG!! :biggrin:
> LET ME KNOW!!
Click to expand...

......  ......YOU KNOW IMPALAS GOT YOUR BACK.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 1 2010, 05:51 AM~18458694
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> I TALKED TO THEM TODAY....THEY SAID HE CAN GET IN FOR $10 PER CAR AND KICK BACK AND BBQ!!!! :biggrin:
> I HAVE THE HOPPING STICK....FOR THOSE THAT WANA BRAG!! :biggrin:
> LET ME KNOW!!


......  ......YOU KNOW IMPALAS GOT YOUR BACK.... :thumbsup:
[/quote]
yup yup!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY










BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
$500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18461754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18461754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 05:22 PM~18463549
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 2 2010, 09:44 PM~18475639
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> I TALKED TO THEM TODAY....THEY SAID HE CAN GET IN FOR $10 PER CAR AND KICK BACK AND BBQ!!!! :biggrin:
> I HAVE THE HOPPING STICK....FOR THOSE THAT WANA BRAG!! :biggrin:
> LET ME KNOW!!


......  ......YOU KNOW IMPALAS GOT YOUR BACK.... :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## DTA97




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 3 2010, 01:28 PM~18479855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy




----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT

The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=emb...41,0.03562&z=14


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 4 2010, 10:25 PM~18489238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
> Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
> Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
> Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
> Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
> Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
> The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
> Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
> Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
> Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
> At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
> Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
> Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
> The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT
> 
> The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=emb...41,0.03562&z=14
> *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## SixOne

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 02:00 PM~18353814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> $1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18461754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## GABINO

:0


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18461754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 6 2010, 08:32 PM~18502352
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Sep 7 2010, 03:59 PM~18508738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## teacherspet

What's up 559?


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Sep 8 2010, 10:50 PM~18521830
> *
> What's up 559?
> *


Sup?? :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18461754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18461754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Sep 8 2010, 10:50 PM~18521830
> *
> What's up 559?
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Sep 7 2010, 03:59 PM~18508738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ttt


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Sep 10 2010, 11:12 AM~18534185
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MONEY GREEN, bigshod


:wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 11 2010, 09:16 PM~18544518
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MONEY GREEN, bigshod
> :wave:
> *


sup Money!!! how was lemorre


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 11 2010, 09:17 PM~18544525
> *sup Money!!! how was lemorre
> *


 :dunno: I DIDN'T GO!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 11 2010, 09:18 PM~18544537
> *:dunno: I  DIDN'T GO!
> *


 :0 par k


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 11 2010, 09:24 PM~18544572
> *:0 par k
> *


DOING THE FAMILY THANG! :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 11 2010, 09:28 PM~18544601
> *DOING THE FAMILY THANG!  :biggrin:
> *


TURN TABLE IN WOODLAND :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 11 2010, 09:53 PM~18544739
> *TURN TABLE IN WOODLAND :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 11 2010, 10:03 PM~18544814
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU GOING TO SHINE IN WOODLAND TRAFFIC GOING TO GIVE YOU THE GLORY TRINO SAID :biggrin: TURN TABLE


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK

what up 559... whos headin to calwa show on sat????


----------



## DTA97




----------



## Lay M low cc

smiley the founder of lay m low is haveing is 50th b day b b q and king of the street car hop sept 19th in stockton ca go on to showes n events for more in4


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 11 2010, 09:53 PM~18544739
> *TURN TABLE IN WOODLAND :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

For more information call Mike Mosqueda at 559-740-8044


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 20 2010, 05:54 AM~18609395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62

Here is the Pre-registration form, and yes you are reading it right. All pre-registered entries will be entered to win a 37 inch flat screen television. Pre-reg must be post marked by Oct. 11, 2010 to be eligible for the television. :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 20 2010, 05:54 AM~18609395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 12 2010, 09:40 AM~18546894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Sep 7 2010, 03:59 PM~18508738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 19 2010, 10:13 PM~18608276
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61

sup 559 :wave: :wave:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 24 2010, 09:52 PM~18656574
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Sep 26 2010, 06:40 PM~18667399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cook1970

LOTS OF TRAFFIC THAT DAY


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 27 2010, 09:08 AM~18671891
> *LOTS OF TRAFFIC THAT DAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## J RAIDER




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 28 2010, 05:32 AM~18679936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## LINDSAY BOI

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 29 2010, 05:21 PM~18695857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Sep 30 2010, 02:50 PM~18703811
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 29 2010, 06:21 PM~18695857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


money and joe will be there


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 1 2010, 04:40 PM~18713933
> *money and joe will be there
> *


What about me I will 2 bro......
Lol.....
You were talking about traffic .... :biggrin:


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 1 2010, 07:12 PM~18715126
> *What about me I will 2 bro......
> Lol.....
> You were talking about traffic .... :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 1 2010, 04:40 PM~18713933
> *money and joe will be there
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 1 2010, 07:12 PM~18715126
> *What about me I will 2 bro......
> Lol.....
> You were talking about traffic .... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## SixOne

>


.
























































.























 
[/quote]


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## bigshod




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

KEEBS TEARING IT UP!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 3 2010, 03:50 PM~18725388
> *KEEBS TEARING IT UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


imissed the HOP  

i thought it was just them foo's dancing...and i dont mean car dancing :wow:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 3 2010, 03:50 PM~18725388
> *KEEBS TEARING IT UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY TOO BROS PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## GABINO

> KEEBS TEARING IT UP!!!


nice!!


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 3 2010, 04:50 PM~18725388
> *KEEBS TEARING IT UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ...............:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 4 2010, 08:22 PM~18736486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 4 2010, 08:22 PM~18736486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 3 2010, 03:50 PM~18725388
> *KEEBS TEARING IT UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## mike661




----------



## bigjoe62




----------



## DTA97

:thumbsup: 





















:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

:420:


----------



## bigshod

Wut up Central CALI

:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 19 2010, 08:10 PM~18856128
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 19 2010, 10:05 PM~18857434
> *:420:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 25 2010, 12:06 AM~18899999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 20 2010, 11:14 AM~18860954
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## bigjoe62




----------



## ls1mastermind




----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 25 2010, 03:42 PM~18904801
> *
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Oct 25 2010, 07:52 PM~18907348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Jerking Contest :sprint:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Oct 26 2010, 10:21 PM~18918269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 25 2010, 01:06 AM~18899999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: ........look 4 ... I M P A L A S C.C.....TO BE AT THIS EVENT.. :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 25 2010, 06:35 PM~18906457
> *:wave:
> *


Hows it going MONEY? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Oct 28 2010, 05:56 PM~18934475
> *:thumbsup: ........look 4 ...  I M P A L A S  C.C.....TO BE AT THIS EVENT.. :h5:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 25 2010, 12:06 AM~18899999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sean_2009

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 28 2010, 08:16 PM~18935897
> *Hows it going MONEY? :biggrin:
> *


A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING! :biggrin: 

ARE YOU GOING DOWN ON THE 7TH? YOU KNOW TRAFFIC SHOW!


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 25 2010, 01:06 AM~18899999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WILL BE THERE


----------



## ls1mastermind

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Nov 1 2010, 12:59 PM~18959465
> *WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm is all i can say!!them some bad ass rides!


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Nov 1 2010, 11:26 PM~18964178
> *damm is all i can say!!them some bad ass rides!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY 



















Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT

The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 29 2010, 03:54 PM~18942296
> *A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING!  :biggrin:
> 
> ARE YOU GOING DOWN ON THE 7TH? YOU KNOW TRAFFIC SHOW!
> *


  :nosad: :nosad: Working 7 days a week right now.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 4 2010, 12:06 PM~18984899
> *  :nosad:  :nosad: Working 7 days a week right now.
> *


RIGHT ON!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 4 2010, 09:47 PM~18990414
> *RIGHT ON!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 5 2010, 10:03 PM~18998728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stuntn65ss

FRESNO CORNERSTONE CARSHOW NOV 13 2010


----------



## SixOne

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Oct 28 2010, 06:56 PM~18934475
> *:thumbsup: ........look 4 ...  I M P A L A S  C.C.....TO BE AT THIS EVENT.. :h5:
> *


----------



## SixOne




----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

TRAFFIC</span>


----------



## 1962lolo

SHOWTIME Metal Polishing & Chrome Plating and Tuf-E-Nuf customs are doing it again with our 3rd Annual Toy Drive. This will be a Show and Shine event, Flyers coming soon!! Roll in time will be as you come between (9:00-3:00). For more information or donations please call Rene (559) 681-2528 or "V" (559)-903-5068. Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 8 2010, 12:11 PM~19016576
> *TRAFFIC</span>
> 
> 
> *


Thanks MONEY we had a good time it was a great show Thanks again


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 8 2010, 12:11 PM~19016576
> *TRAFFIC</span>
> 
> 
> *


Thanks MONEY we had a good time it was a great show Thanks again


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 11 2010, 08:31 AM~19041702
> *
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

villanz krew, kiwanis, toys for tots will be having a toy drive car show december 4th in woodville ca just minutes outside of porterville ca. at the woodville elementary school. there will be 12 catagories of award catagories, its a new 15-20$ unwrapped toy for entry its a family event on school grounds security will be there, no hopping, no dragging, no gangs, no gang attire, no weapons,no alcohol, no burn outs, its for the woodville local childrens benefit completly. ill be posting flyer and catagory soon. any questions feel free to call 559-920-2751 ask for erik or leave a message thank you.


----------



## 1962lolo




----------



## toker1

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Nov 13 2010, 02:38 PM~19059541
> *villanz krew, kiwanis, toys for tots will be having a toy drive car show december 4th in woodville ca just minutes outside of porterville ca. at the woodville elementary school. there will be 12 catagories of award catagories, its a new 15-20$ unwrapped toy for entry its a family event on school grounds security will be there, no hopping, no dragging, no gangs, no gang attire, no weapons,no alcohol, no burn outs, its for the woodville local childrens benefit completly. ill be posting flyer and catagory soon. any questions feel free to call 559-920-2751 ask for erik or leave a message thank you.
> *


TOKER1 and FAMILY WILL B IN THE HOUSE WITH DONATIONS =)


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 2 2010, 12:56 PM~18968628
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 15 2010, 08:37 AM~19071436
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Nov 13 2010, 08:43 PM~19061945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97

www.streetvelocity.com


check it out 




AtomiC


----------



## DETACHED

villanz krew, kiwanis, toys for tots will be having a toy drive car show december 4th in woodville ca just minutes outside of porterville ca. at the woodville elementary school. there will be 12 catagories of award catagories, its a new 15-20$ unwrapped toy for entry its a family event on school grounds security will be there, no hopping, no dragging, no gangs, no gang attire, no weapons,no alcohol, no burn outs, its for the woodville local childrens benefit completly. ill be posting flyer and catagory soon. any questions feel free to call 559-920-2751 ask for erik or leave a message thank you. ttt


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 15 2010, 10:24 AM~19072081
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 16 2010, 08:06 PM~19086931
> *uffin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Nov 13 2010, 07:43 PM~19061945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 16 2010, 11:30 PM~19089391
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 18 2010, 08:38 AM~19100376
> *:wave:  :h5:
> *


Whats up GABINO hows it going! :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 2 2010, 12:56 PM~18968628
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  TTT


----------



## I SPY ON U




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 18 2010, 04:16 PM~19104379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 18 2010, 04:52 PM~19104132
> *Whats up GABINO hows it going! :biggrin:
> *


Same O..Same O..
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 18 2010, 05:16 PM~19104379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 18 2010, 10:30 PM~19107379
> *Same O..Same O..
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 18 2010, 05:16 PM~19104379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DETACHED

we hope to see everybody there, in this economy especially we know how hard it is but nobody wants to see a child not have a decent christmas.


----------



## C-Lo Productions

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 18 2010, 05:16 PM~19104379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KABEL




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 21 2010, 11:28 AM~19124383
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 21 2010, 12:43 PM~19124821
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 21 2010, 08:38 PM~19128366
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Shod hows it going? :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

Carshow December 4th @ Woodville School 10-2 ,16541 Rd 168, Woodville Ca, check out our wall photos for a picture of the flyer, sin cal derby vixens will be doing a demo, 12 catagories of awards for the car show for toys for tots 15-20$ new unwrapped toy for entry to the show. hope to see everybody there


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Nov 13 2010, 07:43 PM~19061945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 2 2010, 12:56 PM~18968628
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  TTT


----------



## DTA97

www.streetvelocity.com


if you have a event and want us too post it up let me know

atomic


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Nov 23 2010, 10:50 AM~19142535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.streetvelocity.com
> if you have a event and want us too post it up let me know
> 
> atomic
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 559karlo

What's up 559 what's happening for new years ?
Let's plan now so we can have a good turn out. Same spot as last years but with more planning.let's look into it I know all of us can't make it out to far out of town so let's do this . :biggrin: Pm me for any ?'s 559 all day


----------



## King61




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 23 2010, 09:58 PM~19148597
> *What's up 559 what's happening for new years ?
> Let's plan now so we can have a good turn out. Same spot as last years but with more planning.let's look into it I know all of us can't make it out to far out of town so let's do this . :biggrin: Pm me for any ?'s 559 all day
> *


TRAFFIC WILL BACK U UP LIL BRO LET ME NO WHAT U WANT TO DO


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 23 2010, 11:27 PM~19149790
> *TRAFFIC WILL BACK U UP LIL BRO LET ME NO WHAT U WANT TO DO
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 23 2010, 11:27 PM~19149790
> *TRAFFIC WILL BACK U UP LIL BRO LET ME NO WHAT U WANT TO DO
> *


Thanks let's do this


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 23 2010, 10:27 PM~19149790
> *TRAFFIC WILL BACK U UP LIL BRO LET ME NO WHAT U WANT TO DO
> *


 :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

As long as it don't rain
<span style=\'color:green\'>"ITS ON"</span>


----------



## KABEL




----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 23 2010, 08:58 PM~19148597
> *What's up 559 what's happening for new years ?
> Let's plan now so we can have a good turn out. Same spot as last years but with more planning.let's look into it I know all of us can't make it out to far out of town so let's do this . :biggrin: Pm me for any ?'s 559 all day
> *


i'll be there homie let me know what time


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 24 2010, 01:16 PM~19153537
> *As long as it don't rain
> <span style=\'color:green\'>"ITS ON"</span>
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 24 2010, 07:43 PM~19156486
> *
> *


So what's up Mr Prez.... you all going to help get it together ?


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 18 2010, 05:16 PM~19104379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions

:happysad:


----------



## bigjoe62

Happy thanksgiving 559


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Nov 19 2010, 09:29 PM~19114898
> *we hope to see everybody there, in this economy especially we know how hard it is but nobody wants to see a child not have a decent christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Carshow December 4th @ Woodville School 10-2 ,16541 Rd 168, Woodville Ca, check out our wall photos for a picture of the flyer, sin cal derby vixens will be doing a demo, 12 catagories of awards for the car show for toys for tots 15-20$ new unwrapped toy for entry to the show. hope to see everybody there, no hopping, dragging, burnouts, gang attire, weapons, alcohol, gangs, no fights verbal of physical. no drama will be tolerated this is a family event.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 26 2010, 05:41 AM~19167637
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO BROWNS MOVEMENT! 

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 27 2010, 06:23 PM~19177675
> *Q-VO BROWNS MOVEMENT!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## DETACHED

car show saturday, toys for tots toy drive, in woodville @ the woodville elementary school. 7-11am rollin, sin cal derby vixens are doing a demo, 15-20 dollar new unwrapped toy in car reg, 12 catagories of awards. 1st-3rd for a total of 38 trophies . no misprint 38. hope to see some sick rides and great people out there.


----------



## DETACHED

rain or shine


----------



## Mrvdizzy




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 29 2010, 10:59 PM~19196943
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

What up 559 it's officiAL . We going to have a "la cruda" fest Jan 1st 2011 @ plaza park visalia CA. Hope to see u there just a get together for all that want to chill n look @ some rydez. a lil hopp also trying to get some money together 4 a pay out for the hopp but will keep u posted. Flyer soon so for any 411 just pm me thanks .....  



Help by 
 
TRAFFIC CC
Low N Easy CC
Brown Society cc 
N more / Keebs 62
:biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Nov 13 2010, 07:43 PM~19061945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 30 2010, 08:24 PM~19205268
> *What up 559 it's officiAL . We going to have a  "la cruda" fest Jan 1st 2011 @ plaza park visalia CA. Hope to see u there just a get together for all that want to chill n look @ some rydez.  a lil hopp also trying to get some money together 4 a pay out for the hopp but will keep u posted. Flyer  soon so for any 411 just pm me thanks .....
> Help by
> 
> TRAFFIC CC
> Low N Easy CC
> N more / Keebs 62
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 30 2010, 08:24 PM~19205268
> *What up 559 it's officiAL . We going to have a  "la cruda" fest Jan 1st 2011 @ plaza park visalia CA. Hope to see u there just a get together for all that want to chill n look @ some rydez.  a lil hopp also trying to get some money together 4 a pay out for the hopp but will keep u posted. Flyer  soon so for any 411 just pm me thanks .....
> Help by
> 
> TRAFFIC CC
> Low N Easy CC
> N more / Keebs 62
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And BROWN SOCIETY....


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 30 2010, 08:24 PM~19205268
> *What up 559 it's officiAL . We going to have a  "la cruda" fest Jan 1st 2011 @ plaza park visalia CA. Hope to see u there just a get together for all that want to chill n look @ some rydez.  a lil hopp also trying to get some money together 4 a pay out for the hopp but will keep u posted. Flyer  soon so for any 411 just pm me thanks .....
> Help by
> 
> TRAFFIC CC
> Low N Easy CC
> Brown Society cc
> N more / Keebs 62
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Nov 13 2010, 08:43 PM~19061945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTTTTMFT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

What up 559 it's officiAL . We going to have a "la cruda" fest Jan 1st 2011 @ plaza park visalia CA. Hope to see u there just a get together for all that want to chill n look @ some rydez. a lil hopp also trying to get some money together 4 a pay out for the hopp but will keep u posted. Flyer soon so for any 411 just pm me thanks .....  
Help by 
 
TRAFFIC CC
Low N Easy CC
Brown Society cc 
N more / Keebs 62
:biggrin:










_X SEIS-TRES_


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 2 2010, 11:24 AM~19219541
> *What up 559 it's officiAL . We going to have a  "la cruda" fest Jan 1st 2011 @ plaza park visalia CA. Hope to see u there just a get together for all that want to chill n look @ some rydez.  a lil hopp also trying to get some money together 4 a pay out for the hopp but will keep u posted. Flyer  soon so for any 411 just pm me thanks .....
> Help by
> 
> TRAFFIC CC
> Low N Easy CC
> Brown Society cc
> N more / Keebs 62
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X SEIS-TRES
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

dont forget bout the woodville car show @ the elementary school


----------



## Mrvdizzy

TIX CAN ALSO BE PURCHASED AT 
SILVAS AUTO PARTS
460 SO. K STREET
IN TULARE 
ASK FOR VICTOR


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 3 2010, 10:11 PM~19233464
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 2 2010, 12:56 PM~18968628
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  TTT NEW DATE DEC 12 FRM 11 TO 4


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 29 2007, 04:11 PM~9559605
> *POST UP ANY UP COMING EVENTS IN THE 559 AND SURROUNDING AREAS.  AS FAR AS SOCIAL EVENTS, CARSHOWS, HOP COMPETITIONS, BBQS, PICNICS, DANCES, ETC.
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 5 2010, 07:42 PM~19248500
> *:nicoderm:
> *


  wut up


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 5 2010, 08:42 PM~19248500
> *:nicoderm:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## 1962lolo




----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 30 2010, 09:24 PM~19205268
> *What up 559 it's officiAL . We going to have a  "la cruda" fest Jan 1st 2011 @ plaza park visalia CA. Hope to see u there just a get together for all that want to chill n look @ some rydez.  a lil hopp also trying to get some money together 4 a pay out for the hopp but will keep u posted. Flyer  soon so for any 411 just pm me thanks .....
> Help by
> 
> TRAFFIC CC
> Low N Easy CC
> Brown Society cc
> N more / Keebs 62
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


............... :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 5 2010, 09:49 PM~19249184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Dec 3 2010, 01:35 PM~19229550
> *TIX CAN ALSO BE PURCHASED AT
> SILVAS AUTO PARTS
> 460 SO. K STREET
> IN TULARE
> ASK FOR VICTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## EZUP62

wassup fellas, so is there any thing to do in the madera area.... :dunno:


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Dec 8 2010, 12:05 AM~19269865
> *wassup fellas, so is there any thing to do in the madera area.... :dunno:
> *


PROBABLY WHATS GOING ON IN FRESNO ONLY, HOMIE. WHICH IS ONLY 15 MINS AWAY!


----------



## DTA97




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## KABEL

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## MR.559

[/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 03:18 AM~19281277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: MEMBER ITS ALL FOR DA KIDS! THANK YOU, MERRY CHRISTMAS, FROM DA 'TOGETHER' FAMILIA!! 
[/quote]


----------



## cook1970

TO THE 559 RIDERS COME AND CURE THAT HANGOVER WITH US.


----------



## bigshod




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by cook1970+Dec 10 2010, 11:49 PM~19298925-->
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE 559 RIDERS COME AND CURE THAT HANGOVER WITH US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Dec 11 2010, 12:10 AM~19299073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 11 2010, 12:10 AM~19299073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 03:18 AM~19281277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kearney park :thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 11 2010, 08:35 PM~19304073
> *kearney park  :thumbsup:
> *


  THE PLACE TO BE. CRUZIN CALI CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 03:18 AM~19281277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 12 2010, 08:06 PM~19310818
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 29 2007, 04:11 PM~9559605
> *POST UP ANY UP COMING EVENTS IN THE 559 AND SURROUNDING AREAS.  AS FAR AS SOCIAL EVENTS, CARSHOWS, HOP COMPETITIONS, BBQS, PICNICS, DANCES, ETC.
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 01:47 AM~19313462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## wynsue

"i heard theres a car hop at kearny park at twelve 2marow they are suppose to be giving some cash"
is it really? what time?



Retro Jordans Shoes
http://www.maxjordans.com/air-jordan-1


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 13 2010, 10:28 PM~19320603
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Dec 13 2010, 05:37 PM~19317759
> *
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## GABINO

:cheesy:


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Dec 6 2010, 11:05 AM~19252695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where the pics man


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## GABINO

:ninja:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DTA97

Rain or Shine we are having our event, if you cant bring your ride try too drop by and drop off a toy and take a few pics with us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thank you, all hope too see you therw

AtomiC


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 16 2010, 09:16 PM~19348147
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

This how we get established small start then next year hopefully bigger ......you know .....!!!!
And to add the more hopper we have we will put that money into The $ pot for all classes :biggrin: 

$25 FOR HOP ENTRY****
2 CARS MAKES A CLASS****

*SINGLE PUMP STREET *$100"STOCK TRAILING ARM MOUNTS" UP TO A 30" LOCK-UP---

*SINGLE PUMP SUPER STREET* $100"DROPPED UPPER TRAILING ARM MOUNTS AND STOCK LOWER MOUNT LOCATION" UP TO A 35" LOCK-UP---

*SINGLE PUMP RADICAL* $100"ANYTHING GOES"*IF THE CAR GETS STUCK ITS DISQUALIFIED*---

*DOUBLE PUMP STREET*$100 "DROPPED UPPER TRAILING ARM MOUNT AND STOCK LOWER MOUNT LOCATION UP TO 35" LOCK-UP---

*DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL*$100 "ANYTHING GOES"*IF THE CAR GETS STUCK ITS DISQUALIFIED*---


----------



## 559karlo

Buuumper !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 18 2010, 09:34 PM~19364592
> *This how we get established small start then next year hopefully bigger ......you know .....!!!!
> And to add the more hopper we have we will put that money into The $ pot for all classes  :biggrin:
> 
> $25 FOR HOP ENTRY****
> 2 CARS MAKES A CLASS****
> 
> SINGLE PUMP STREET $100"STOCK TRAILING ARM MOUNTS" UP TO A 30" LOCK-UP---
> 
> SINGLE PUMP SUPER STREET $100"DROPPED UPPER TRAILING ARM MOUNTS AND STOCK LOWER MOUNT LOCATION" UP TO A 35" LOCK-UP---
> 
> SINGLE PUMP RADICAL $100"ANYTHING GOES"*IF THE CAR GETS STUCK ITS DISQUALIFIED*---
> 
> DOUBLE PUMP STREET$100 "DROPPED UPPER TRAILING ARM MOUNT AND STOCK LOWER MOUNT LOCATION UP TO 35" LOCK-UP---
> 
> DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL$100 "ANYTHING GOES"*IF THE CAR GETS STUCK ITS DISQUALIFIED*---
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 18 2010, 10:57 PM~19365113
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 01:47 AM~19313462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget homies


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 19 2010, 10:57 PM~19372410
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 20 2010, 05:53 PM~19378720
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Que onda Brown Movement. Are u guys ready for 2011?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 20 2010, 07:00 PM~19378784
> *Que onda Brown Movement. Are u guys ready for 2011?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 21 2010, 06:11 PM~19387838
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 01:47 AM~19313462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a lot of clubs are checkin so dont be left out homies its going to be huge


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 21 2010, 08:00 PM~19388772
> *a lot of clubs are checkin so dont be left out homies its going to be huge
> *


----------



## J RAIDER

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## felix96




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 28 2010, 09:22 PM~19444822
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixOne

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 09:24 PM~19453220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 21 2010, 08:00 PM~19388772
> *a lot of clubs are checkin so dont be left out homies its going to be huge
> *


559-803-3273 info :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## impalas66

[








[/quote]
Who painted this Suburban?????


----------



## GABINO

> [


Who painted this Suburban?????
[/quote]
Jessie Medrano From WOODLAKE....


----------



## impalas66

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who painted this Suburban?????
Click to expand...

Jessie Medrano From WOODLAKE....
[/quote]
Any more pictures of cars he's done


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 10 2011, 09:40 AM~19555191
> *:nicoderm:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

ATTENTION ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ COME OUT AND SHOW OFF YOUR LOW LOWZ AND REPREZENT AT THE 1ST ANNUAL ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL VALLEY, CA. CHAPTER PICNIC ON MARCH 19, 2011 AT MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALIA. WE WILL HAVE FREE FOOD, DRINKS AND A D.J. PLAYING ALL THE JAMZ TO KICK OFF 2011. COME JOIN US FROM 10 A.M. TO 6 P.M. IN THE BACK OF THE PARK ARBOR NUMBER 9 THERE IS PLENTY OF SPACE TO ACCOMMODATE EVERYONE ALL WE ASK IS YOU COME IN PEACE AND READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.....*PLEASE LEAVE THE COLORS AND THE GANG BULLSHIT AT HOME* WE ARE DOING THIS FOR ALL OF THE LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SO PLEASE BE RESPECTFUL AND DON'T SCREW THIS UP WITH THE BULLSHIT THIS IS A DRAMA FREE EVENT.....IF YOU'RE GONNA BANG OR ACT A FOOL DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP. FOOD IS GOING TO BE AVAILABLE ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS SO COME OUT AND LET'S GET THE YEAR STARTED OFF RIGHT! FLYERS FOR THE EVENT COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE AND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:14 AM~19563944
> *ATTENTION ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ COME OUT AND SHOW OFF YOUR LOW LOWZ AND REPREZENT AT THE 1ST ANNUAL ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL VALLEY, CA. CHAPTER PICNIC ON MARCH 19, 2011 AT MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALIA. WE WILL HAVE FREE FOOD, DRINKS AND A D.J. PLAYING ALL THE JAMZ TO KICK OFF 2011. COME JOIN US FROM 10 A.M. TO 6 P.M. IN THE BACK OF THE PARK ARBOR NUMBER 9 THERE IS PLENTY OF SPACE TO ACCOMMODATE EVERYONE ALL WE ASK IS YOU COME IN PEACE AND READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.....PLEASE LEAVE THE COLORS AND THE GANG BULLSHIT AT HOME WE ARE DOING THIS FOR ALL OF THE LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SO PLEASE BE RESPECTFUL AND DON'T SCREW THIS UP WITH THE BULLSHIT THIS IS A DRAMA FREE EVENT.....IF YOU'RE GONNA BANG OR ACT A FOOL DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP. FOOD IS GOING TO BE AVAILABLE ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS SO COME OUT AND LET'S GET THE YEAR STARTED OFF RIGHT! FLYERS FOR THE EVENT COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE AND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 11 2011, 01:46 AM~19563886
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 11 2011, 11:16 AM~19566085
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


How's it going Gabino?


----------



## Mrvdizzy

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 01:14 AM~19563944
> *ATTENTION ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ COME OUT AND SHOW OFF YOUR LOW LOWZ AND REPREZENT AT THE 1ST ANNUAL ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL VALLEY, CA. CHAPTER PICNIC ON MARCH 19, 2011 AT MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALIA. WE WILL HAVE FREE FOOD, DRINKS AND A D.J. PLAYING ALL THE JAMZ TO KICK OFF 2011. COME JOIN US FROM 10 A.M. TO 6 P.M. IN THE BACK OF THE PARK ARBOR NUMBER 9 THERE IS PLENTY OF SPACE TO ACCOMMODATE EVERYONE ALL WE ASK IS YOU COME IN PEACE AND READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.....PLEASE LEAVE THE COLORS AND THE GANG BULLSHIT AT HOME WE ARE DOING THIS FOR ALL OF THE LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SO PLEASE BE RESPECTFUL AND DON'T SCREW THIS UP WITH THE BULLSHIT THIS IS A DRAMA FREE EVENT.....IF YOU'RE GONNA BANG OR ACT A FOOL DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP. FOOD IS GOING TO BE AVAILABLE ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS SO COME OUT AND LET'S GET THE YEAR STARTED OFF RIGHT! FLYERS FOR THE EVENT COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE AND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!
> *










:thumbsup:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jan 11 2011, 03:09 PM~19567915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUANCHO63

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 01:14 AM~19563944
> *ATTENTION ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ COME OUT AND SHOW OFF YOUR LOW LOWZ AND REPREZENT AT THE 1ST ANNUAL ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL VALLEY, CA. CHAPTER PICNIC ON MARCH 19, 2011 AT MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALIA. WE WILL HAVE FREE FOOD, DRINKS AND A D.J. PLAYING ALL THE JAMZ TO KICK OFF 2011. COME JOIN US FROM 10 A.M. TO 6 P.M. IN THE BACK OF THE PARK ARBOR NUMBER 9 THERE IS PLENTY OF SPACE TO ACCOMMODATE EVERYONE ALL WE ASK IS YOU COME IN PEACE AND READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.....PLEASE LEAVE THE COLORS AND THE GANG BULLSHIT AT HOME WE ARE DOING THIS FOR ALL OF THE LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SO PLEASE BE RESPECTFUL AND DON'T SCREW THIS UP WITH THE BULLSHIT THIS IS A DRAMA FREE EVENT.....IF YOU'RE GONNA BANG OR ACT A FOOL DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP. FOOD IS GOING TO BE AVAILABLE ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS SO COME OUT AND LET'S GET THE YEAR STARTED OFF RIGHT! FLYERS FOR THE EVENT COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE AND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUANCHO63_@Jan 11 2011, 08:42 PM~19571058
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## teacherspet

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:14 AM~19563944
> *ATTENTION ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ COME OUT AND SHOW OFF YOUR LOW LOWZ AND REPREZENT AT THE 1ST ANNUAL ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL VALLEY, CA. CHAPTER PICNIC ON MARCH 19, 2011 AT MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALIA. WE WILL HAVE FREE FOOD, DRINKS AND A D.J. PLAYING ALL THE JAMZ TO KICK OFF 2011. COME JOIN US FROM 10 A.M. TO 6 P.M. IN THE BACK OF THE PARK ARBOR NUMBER 9 THERE IS PLENTY OF SPACE TO ACCOMMODATE EVERYONE ALL WE ASK IS YOU COME IN PEACE AND READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.....PLEASE LEAVE THE COLORS AND THE GANG BULLSHIT AT HOME WE ARE DOING THIS FOR ALL OF THE LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SO PLEASE BE RESPECTFUL AND DON'T SCREW THIS UP WITH THE BULLSHIT THIS IS A DRAMA FREE EVENT.....IF YOU'RE GONNA BANG OR ACT A FOOL DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP. FOOD IS GOING TO BE AVAILABLE ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS SO COME OUT AND LET'S GET THE YEAR STARTED OFF RIGHT! FLYERS FOR THE EVENT COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE AND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 11 2011, 11:10 PM~19572254
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COME ON OUT AND JOIN US


----------



## J RAIDER

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:14 AM~19563944
> *ATTENTION ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ COME OUT AND SHOW OFF YOUR LOW LOWZ AND REPREZENT AT THE 1ST ANNUAL ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL VALLEY, CA. CHAPTER PICNIC ON MARCH 19, 2011 AT MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALIA. WE WILL HAVE FREE FOOD, DRINKS AND A D.J. PLAYING ALL THE JAMZ TO KICK OFF 2011. COME JOIN US FROM 10 A.M. TO 6 P.M. IN THE BACK OF THE PARK ARBOR NUMBER 9 THERE IS PLENTY OF SPACE TO ACCOMMODATE EVERYONE ALL WE ASK IS YOU COME IN PEACE AND READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.....PLEASE LEAVE THE COLORS AND THE GANG BULLSHIT AT HOME WE ARE DOING THIS FOR ALL OF THE LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SO PLEASE BE RESPECTFUL AND DON'T SCREW THIS UP WITH THE BULLSHIT THIS IS A DRAMA FREE EVENT.....IF YOU'RE GONNA BANG OR ACT A FOOL DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP. FOOD IS GOING TO BE AVAILABLE ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS SO COME OUT AND LET'S GET THE YEAR STARTED OFF RIGHT! FLYERS FOR THE EVENT COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE AND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Jan 12 2011, 05:32 PM~19578717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Jan 12 2011, 06:32 PM~19578717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:14 AM~19563944
> *ATTENTION ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ COME OUT AND SHOW OFF YOUR LOW LOWZ AND REPREZENT AT THE 1ST ANNUAL ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL VALLEY, CA. CHAPTER PICNIC ON MARCH 19, 2011 AT MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALIA. WE WILL HAVE FREE FOOD, DRINKS AND A D.J. PLAYING ALL THE JAMZ TO KICK OFF 2011. COME JOIN US FROM 10 A.M. TO 6 P.M. IN THE BACK OF THE PARK ARBOR NUMBER 9 THERE IS PLENTY OF SPACE TO ACCOMMODATE EVERYONE ALL WE ASK IS YOU COME IN PEACE AND READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.....PLEASE LEAVE THE COLORS AND THE GANG BULLSHIT AT HOME WE ARE DOING THIS FOR ALL OF THE LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SO PLEASE BE RESPECTFUL AND DON'T SCREW THIS UP WITH THE BULLSHIT THIS IS A DRAMA FREE EVENT.....IF YOU'RE GONNA BANG OR ACT A FOOL DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP. FOOD IS GOING TO BE AVAILABLE ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS SO COME OUT AND LET'S GET THE YEAR STARTED OFF RIGHT! FLYERS FOR THE EVENT COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE AND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## evilways70




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 17 2011, 08:45 PM~19624854
> *:nicoderm:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## mo customs

April 2nd biggest one day truck/car show on west coast same as rollers only get together no fights no color no drama and yes u can bring bbqs if u want


----------



## mo customs




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jan 20 2011, 01:49 PM~19650497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mo customs

:0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MONEY GREEN, oneofakind, 5-0 UNDERCOVER! ITS THAT TIME OF THE YEAR, TO CHECK ON! </span>


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jan 20 2011, 01:49 PM~19650497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BADD ASS SHOW!!!!!


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 20 2011, 03:05 PM~19651114
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PinkParkPrincess

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 20 2011, 05:14 PM~19652317
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MONEY GREEN, oneofakind, 5-0 UNDERCOVER! ITS THAT TIME OF THE YEAR, TO CHECK ON! </span>
> *



Look Money Green I don't know who you are... but this is the bottom line... If it takes place on my watch... then yeah im going to "be on the look out". I have never personally attacked anyone...but in exchange... I have had plenty of personal attacks on my part... I have always done my job... if anything... Im what keeps the peace and the one who tries to work with everyone to make sure they have a nice event...I am the last person to hate on anyone's fun time. If anything I want everyone to go out there and enjoy themselves. I am not hiding... if that were the case... I wouldn't log on under my nickname... EVERYONE KNOWS WHO THE PARK PRINCESS IS!!! The sad part is this... its not the clubs, its not the groups, its always several people who ruin it for everyone else! So instead of checking on me... or trying to put me on blast.... understand that if it has to do with Mooney Grove Park... Im gonna watch out for it. You'd do the same too if it was your job. Go and have your fun, enjoy your day, dont let me rent space in your head or your threads.


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559

:biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet

> _Originally posted by PinkParkPrincess_@Jan 25 2011, 03:25 PM~19695014
> *Look Money Green I don't know who you are... but this is the bottom line... If it takes place on my watch... then yeah im going to "be on the look out".  I have never personally attacked anyone...but in exchange... I have had plenty of personal attacks on my part... I have always done my job... if anything... Im what keeps the peace and the one who tries to work with everyone to make sure they have a nice event...I am the last person to hate on anyone's fun time. If anything I want everyone to go out there and enjoy themselves. I am not hiding... if that were the case... I wouldn't log on under my nickname... EVERYONE KNOWS WHO THE PARK PRINCESS IS!!!  The sad part is this... its not the clubs, its not the groups, its always several people who ruin it for everyone else!  So instead of checking on me... or trying to put me on blast.... understand that if it has to do with Mooney Grove Park... Im gonna watch out for it. You'd do the same too if it was your job. Go and have your fun, enjoy your day, dont let me rent space in your head or your threads.
> *


"PinkParkPrincess" I think you take your job a little too serious! I mean come on, registering on a Lowrider Web-site to police events that might be planned at Mooney Grove Park. It's cool that you "try to work with everyone to make sure they have a nice event," but to what extreme? Do you really need to "SPY" on this site to do your job? It's funny to me that you are in here with "US". Watch what you say fellas Big Brother... I mean Big Sister is listening. :wow:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 25 2011, 08:44 PM~19699035
> *"PinkParkPrincess" I think you take your job a little too serious! I mean come on, registering on a Lowrider Web-site to police events that might be planned at Mooney Grove Park.  It's cool that you "try to work with everyone to make sure they have a nice event," but to what extreme? Do you really need to "SPY" on this site to do your job?  It's funny to me that you are in here with "US".  Watch what you say fellas Big Brother... I mean Big Sister is listening. :wow:
> *



they know easter sunday is months away. they gotta make sure how much p.d. they need to shut mooney grove down.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 25 2011, 10:07 PM~19699201
> *they know easter sunday is months away. they gotta make sure how much p.d. they need to shut mooney grove down.
> *


Like last year she had more P.D than spectators LMAO. Man thats the day they Park makes the most money.


Can we get her banned :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 25 2011, 09:44 PM~19699035
> *"PinkParkPrincess" I think you take your job a little too serious! I mean come on, registering on a Lowrider Web-site to police events that might be planned at Mooney Grove Park.  It's cool that you "try to work with everyone to make sure they have a nice event," but to what extreme? Do you really need to "SPY" on this site to do your job?  It's funny to me that you are in here with "US".  Watch what you say fellas Big Brother... I mean Big Sister is listening. :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 25 2011, 09:16 PM~19699268
> *Like last year she had more P.D than spectators LMAO. Man thats the day they Park makes the most money.
> Can we get her banned  :dunno:
> *



yup


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by PinkParkPrincess_@Jan 25 2011, 03:25 PM~19695014
> *Look Money Green I don't know who you are... but this is the bottom line... If it takes place on my watch... then yeah im going to "be on the look out".  I have never personally attacked anyone...but in exchange... I have had plenty of personal attacks on my part... I have always done my job... if anything... Im what keeps the peace and the one who tries to work with everyone to make sure they have a nice event...I am the last person to hate on anyone's fun time. If anything I want everyone to go out there and enjoy themselves. I am not hiding... if that were the case... I wouldn't log on under my nickname... EVERYONE KNOWS WHO THE PARK PRINCESS IS!!!  The sad part is this... its not the clubs, its not the groups, its always several people who ruin it for everyone else!  So instead of checking on me... or trying to put me on blast.... understand that if it has to do with Mooney Grove Park... Im gonna watch out for it. You'd do the same too if it was your job. Go and have your fun, enjoy your day, dont let me rent space in your head or your threads.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by PinkParkPrincess_@Jan 25 2011, 02:25 PM~19695014
> *Look Money Green I don't know who you are... but this is the bottom line... If it takes place on my watch... then yeah im going to "be on the look out".  I have never personally attacked anyone...but in exchange... I have had plenty of personal attacks on my part... I have always done my job... if anything... Im what keeps the peace and the one who tries to work with everyone to make sure they have a nice event...I am the last person to hate on anyone's fun time. If anything I want everyone to go out there and enjoy themselves. I am not hiding... if that were the case... I wouldn't log on under my nickname... EVERYONE KNOWS WHO THE PARK PRINCESS IS!!!  The sad part is this... its not the clubs, its not the groups, its always several people who ruin it for everyone else!  So instead of checking on me... or trying to put me on blast.... understand that if it has to do with Mooney Grove Park... Im gonna watch out for it. You'd do the same too if it was your job. Go and have your fun, enjoy your day, dont let me rent space in your head or your threads.
> *


 :biggrin: VERY CHANLLENGING! OR SHOULD I SAY THREATENING! 

JUST VOICING MY 2 CENTS! 
WELCOME TO LAYITLOW


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MONEY GREEN, V-TOWN ROLLERZ, CHOLOS CAR CLUB, cook1970

:wave: 
:biggrin:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 25 2011, 11:52 PM~19700057
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MONEY GREEN, V-TOWN ROLLERZ, CHOLOS CAR CLUB, cook1970
> 
> :wave:
> :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 25 2011, 11:50 PM~19700044
> *:biggrin:  <span style='color:green'>WELL SAID,SHE CANT STOP US FOR THROWING A LIL B.B.Q. AINT NOTHING BUT A LIL SCARE LET GO OUT AND ENJOY OURSELVES AND SHOW OFF ARE RYDES WE BEEN DOING THAT FOR YEARS LETS NOT BREAK THE TRADITION YOU GO AHEAD AND PATROL THE PARK AND KEEP ALL THE TROUBLE MAKERS OUT THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE ITS NOT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IS THE GANG BANGERS  *


----------



## cook1970

cook1970, MONEY GREEN, V-TOWN ROLLERZ, CHOLOS CAR CLUB






:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 25 2011, 10:58 PM~19700102
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: X63 </span>*


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

GANG BANGING IS BAD FOR LA RAZA


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

WE ALL PAY OUR DUE'S AT THE GATE WHY DO WE GOTTA GET THE END OF THE SHORT STICK? WHY DO WE GOTTA GET HARASSED OR TREATED LIKE SECOND CLASS? 
AND IM TALKING BOUT THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 11:03 PM~19700143
> *GANG BANGING IS BAD FOR LA RAZA
> *





:yessad: 
ITS BAD PERIOD! 

WE (LOW RIDERS) ARE FAMILY PEP. WE GOT JOBS, KIDS, KNOW OUR DO'S AND DON'T'S... YOU NAME IT! WE FOLLOW AS REQUIERED. 

AND DON'T GET ME WRONG OR CLOSED MINDED... I'VE EXPERIENCED BAD TIMES AT MOONEY'S GROVE BACK IN THE DAYS. AND THAT'S THE LEAST OF MY HOPES IT EVER GETS LIKE THAT. WHERE IT BECAME A BATTLE FIELD FOR BANGERS TO GO AT IT! NOW POINT OUT A BAD TURN OUT SO FAR THAT HAS HAPPENED IN THE PAST 5, 6 OR SO YEARS. <span style=\'color:BLACK\'>PRINCESS! TO MY KNOWLADGE. ITS BEEN FAIRLY POSSITIVE AND NO MAJOR INCIDENTS. WE POLICE IT TOO... MAKING SURE ANY OF OUR PEOPLE OR MEMEBERS GET OUT OF HAND OR CREATE DRAMA! AND IF GETS OUT OF HAND "WE OURSELF CALL THE POPO! GIVE US OUR PLACE... MEANING RESPECT US! </span>


----------



## cook1970

LAST YEAR2010


































































LOOK AT THE GOOD TIME TRAFFIC IS HAVING THEY WIIL BE THERE AGAIN IN 2011


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 25 2011, 11:17 PM~19700251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:16 AM~19700236
> *:yessad:
> ITS BAD PERIOD!
> 
> WE (LOW RIDERS)  ARE FAMILY PEP. WE GOT JOBS, KIDS, KNOW OUR DO'S AND DON'T'S... YOU NAME IT! WE FOLLOW AS REQUIERED.
> 
> AND DON'T GET ME WRONG OR CLOSED MINDED... I'VE EXPERIENCED BAD TIMES AT MOONEY'S GROVE BACK IN THE DAYS. AND THAT'S THE LEAST OF MY HOPES IT EVER GETS LIKE THAT. WHERE IT BECAME A BATTLE FIELD FOR BANGERS TO GO AT IT! NOW POINT OUT A BAD TURN OUT SO FAR THAT HAS HAPPENED IN THE PAST 5, 6 OR SO YEARS. PRINCESS![/size] TO MY KNOWLADGE. ITS BEEN FAIRLY POSSITIVE AND NO MAJOR INCIDENTS. WE POLICE IT TOO... MAKING SURE ANY OF OUR PEOPLE OR MEMEBERS GET OUT OF HAND OR CREATE DRAMA! AND IF GETS OUT OF HAND "WE OURSELF CALL THE POPO!  GIVE US OUR PLACE... MEANING RESPECT US! [/color][/font]
> *


WELL SAID BROTHER  MR SEARGENTOF ARMS


----------



## cook1970

cook1970, MONEY GREEN, ABRAXASS, V-TOWN ROLLERZ, MIGGE_LOW
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:16 AM~19700236
> *:yessad:
> ITS BAD PERIOD!
> 
> WE (LOW RIDERS)  ARE FAMILY PEP. WE GOT JOBS, KIDS, KNOW OUR DO'S AND DON'T'S... YOU NAME IT! WE FOLLOW AS REQUIERED.
> 
> AND DON'T GET ME WRONG OR CLOSED MINDED... I'VE EXPERIENCED BAD TIMES AT MOONEY'S GROVE BACK IN THE DAYS. AND THAT'S THE LEAST OF MY HOPES IT EVER GETS LIKE THAT. WHERE IT BECAME A BATTLE FIELD FOR BANGERS TO GO AT IT! NOW POINT OUT A BAD TURN OUT SO FAR THAT HAS HAPPENED IN THE PAST 5, 6 OR SO YEARS. PRINCESS![/size] TO MY KNOWLADGE. ITS BEEN FAIRLY POSSITIVE AND NO MAJOR INCIDENTS. WE POLICE IT TOO... MAKING SURE ANY OF OUR PEOPLE OR MEMEBERS GET OUT OF HAND OR CREATE DRAMA! AND IF GETS OUT OF HAND "WE OURSELF CALL THE POPO!  GIVE US OUR PLACE... MEANING RESPECT US! [/color][/font]
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU MONEY IT'S UNFORTUNATE THAT WE, THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY, GETS A BAD RAP BECAUSE OF THE STEREOTYPE LOWRIDING HAS ATTACHED TO IT. BY NO MEANS AM I TAKING SIDES IN THIS MATTER, IF ANYTHING I AM DOWN WITH YOU AND ALL THE LOWRIDING FAMILIES, BUT I HAVE SEEN WITH MY OWN EYES THAT SOME CLUBS ALLOW THIS TYPE OF ACTIVITY TO GO ON. I KNOW THAT IT IS THE GANG BANGERS THAT, EXCUSE MY LANGUAGE, FUCK IT UP FOR ALL OF US BUT SOMETIMES CERTAIN CLUBS ASSOCIATE THEMSELVES WITH THIS SHIT AND BRING THESE INDIVIDUALS AROUND TO THESE EVENTS AND FUCK IT UP FOR US ALL. HONESTLY, THAT IS ONE OF THE BIG REASONS WE, ROLLERZ ONLY, HAVE DISTANCED OURSELVES FROM A LOT OF EVENTS AROUND THE VALLEY BECAUSE WE ARE REALLY TIRED OF GOING SOMEWHERE TO SUPPORT THE OTHER LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND THEN HAVE SOME IDIOT OR IDIOTS RUIN OUR GOOD TIME OVER SOME GANG BANG BULLSHIT. I PERSONALLY HATE IT AND IT'S A SHAME THAT WE CAN'T GO ANYWHERE AND JUST RELAX AND ENJOY OURSELVES AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITHOUT SOME DUMB ASSES RUINING IT FOR ALL OF US. WITH THAT BEING SAID IT IS SOME BULLSHIT FOR LOWRIDERS TO BE TREATED UNFAIRLY AND STEREOTYPED BECAUSE OF CERTAIN PEOPLE'S ASSOCIATES. 

OUR PICNIC IS ALL IN THE SAKE OF PEACE, UNITY AND HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH OUR ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY AS WELL AS OUR FELLOW LOWRIDER FRIENDS. WE STRONGLY STRESSED THE POINT THAT WE DO NOT WANT ANY COLORS OR GANG BANG BULLSHIT PRESENT AT OUR EVENT AND HATERS STAY HOME!!! WE WANT NOTHING MORE THAN FOR IT TO BE A GREAT EXPERIENCE FOR EVERYONE INVOLVED. WE GET ALONG WITH EVERYONE AND HAVE NO BEEF WITH ANYONE AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO KEEP IT THIS WAY BUT I DO AGREE WITH YOU, IT SEEMS LIKE WE HAVE TO JUMP THROUGH MAJOR HOOPS AND OBSTACLES TO HAVE A LOWRIDING EVENT AND ONCE WE JUMP THROUGH THESE HOOPS WE STILL GET HARASSED. GANG BANGING AND LOWRIDING DON'T MIX, WE PERSONALLY ARE STRONGLY AGAINST THE BULLSHIT AND DO NOT BELIEVE IN DUMPING THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS INTO A LOW LOW JUST TO GO OUT AND GET IT DESTROYED BECAUSE WE CHOOSE TO LOWRIDE AND GANG BANG AT THE SAME TIME......THAT GANG BANG SHIT IS PLAYED OUT WE ARE ALL GROWN MEN HERE AND GROWN MEN DON'T BOTHER PLAYING GAMES LIKE THAT. 

IN CLOSING I'M JUST GOING TO SUGGEST WE DO OUR THING AS WE ALWAYS DO AND THAT IS HAVE A GOOD TIME AND LOWRIDE WITH PRIDE, LETS NOT LET ANYONE GET US DOWN OR RAIN ON OUR PARADE. WE ARE ALL ONE IN THIS LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER AND CONTINUE TO DO WHAT WE DO AND THAT'S LOWRIDE.



MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT,

ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY


----------



## evilways70




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2011, 12:46 AM~19700425
> *I AGREE WITH YOU MONEY IT'S UNFORTUNATE THAT WE, THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY, GETS A BAD RAP BECAUSE OF THE STEREOTYPE LOWRIDING HAS ATTACHED TO IT. BY NO MEANS AM I TAKING SIDES IN THIS MATTER, IF ANYTHING I AM DOWN WITH YOU AND ALL THE LOWRIDING FAMILIES, BUT I HAVE SEEN WITH MY OWN EYES THAT SOME CLUBS ALLOW THIS TYPE OF ACTIVITY TO GO ON. I KNOW THAT IT IS THE GANG BANGERS THAT, EXCUSE MY LANGUAGE, FUCK IT UP FOR ALL OF US BUT SOMETIMES CERTAIN CLUBS ASSOCIATE THEMSELVES WITH THIS SHIT AND BRING THESE INDIVIDUALS AROUND TO THESE EVENTS AND FUCK IT UP FOR US ALL. HONESTLY, THAT IS ONE OF THE BIG REASONS WE, ROLLERZ ONLY, HAVE DISTANCED OURSELVES FROM A LOT OF EVENTS AROUND THE VALLEY BECAUSE WE ARE REALLY TIRED OF GOING SOMEWHERE TO SUPPORT THE OTHER LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND THEN HAVE SOME IDIOT OR IDIOTS RUIN OUR GOOD TIME OVER SOME GANG BANG BULLSHIT. I PERSONALLY HATE IT AND IT'S A SHAME THAT WE CAN'T GO ANYWHERE AND JUST RELAX AND ENJOY OURSELVES AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITHOUT SOME DUMB ASSES RUINING IT FOR ALL OF US. WITH THAT BEING SAID IT IS SOME BULLSHIT FOR LOWRIDERS TO BE TREATED UNFAIRLY AND STEREOTYPED BECAUSE OF CERTAIN PEOPLE'S ASSOCIATES.
> 
> OUR PICNIC IS ALL IN THE SAKE OF PEACE, UNITY AND HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH OUR ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY AS WELL AS OUR FELLOW LOWRIDER FRIENDS. WE STRONGLY STRESSED THE POINT THAT WE DO NOT WANT ANY COLORS OR GANG BANG BULLSHIT PRESENT AT OUR EVENT AND HATERS STAY HOME!!! WE WANT NOTHING MORE THAN FOR IT TO BE A GREAT EXPERIENCE FOR EVERYONE INVOLVED. WE GET ALONG WITH EVERYONE AND HAVE NO BEEF WITH ANYONE AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO KEEP IT THIS WAY BUT I DO AGREE WITH YOU, IT SEEMS LIKE WE HAVE TO JUMP THROUGH MAJOR HOOPS AND OBSTACLES TO HAVE A LOWRIDING EVENT AND ONCE WE JUMP THROUGH THESE HOOPS WE STILL GET HARASSED. GANG BANGING AND LOWRIDING DON'T MIX, WE PERSONALLY ARE STRONGLY AGAINST THE BULLSHIT AND DO NOT BELIEVE IN DUMPING THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS INTO A LOW LOW JUST TO GO OUT AND GET IT DESTROYED BECAUSE WE CHOOSE TO LOWRIDE AND GANG BANG AT THE SAME TIME......THAT GANG BANG SHIT IS PLAYED OUT WE ARE ALL GROWN MEN HERE AND GROWN MEN DON'T BOTHER PLAYING GAMES LIKE THAT.
> 
> IN CLOSING I'M JUST GOING TO SUGGEST WE DO OUR THING AS WE ALWAYS DO AND THAT IS HAVE A GOOD TIME AND LOWRIDE WITH PRIDE, LETS NOT LET ANYONE GET US DOWN OR RAIN ON OUR PARADE. WE ARE ALL ONE IN THIS LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER AND CONTINUE TO DO WHAT WE DO AND THAT'S LOWRIDE.
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT,
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:16 AM~19700236
> *:yessad:
> ITS BAD PERIOD!
> 
> WE (LOW RIDERS)  ARE FAMILY PEP. WE GOT JOBS, KIDS, KNOW OUR DO'S AND DON'T'S... YOU NAME IT! WE FOLLOW AS REQUIERED.
> 
> AND DON'T GET ME WRONG OR CLOSED MINDED... I'VE EXPERIENCED BAD TIMES AT MOONEY'S GROVE BACK IN THE DAYS. AND THAT'S THE LEAST OF MY HOPES IT EVER GETS LIKE THAT. WHERE IT BECAME A BATTLE FIELD FOR BANGERS TO GO AT IT! NOW POINT OUT A BAD TURN OUT SO FAR THAT HAS HAPPENED IN THE PAST 5, 6 OR SO YEARS. PRINCESS![/size] TO MY KNOWLADGE. ITS BEEN FAIRLY POSSITIVE AND NO MAJOR INCIDENTS. WE POLICE IT TOO... MAKING SURE ANY OF OUR PEOPLE OR MEMEBERS GET OUT OF HAND OR CREATE DRAMA! AND IF GETS OUT OF HAND "WE OURSELF CALL THE POPO!  GIVE US OUR PLACE... MEANING RESPECT US! [/color][/font]
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 11:46 PM~19700425
> *I AGREE WITH YOU MONEY IT'S UNFORTUNATE THAT WE, THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY, GETS A BAD RAP BECAUSE OF THE STEREOTYPE LOWRIDING HAS ATTACHED TO IT. BY NO MEANS AM I TAKING SIDES IN THIS MATTER, IF ANYTHING I AM DOWN WITH YOU AND ALL THE LOWRIDING FAMILIES, BUT I HAVE SEEN WITH MY OWN EYES THAT SOME CLUBS ALLOW THIS TYPE OF ACTIVITY TO GO ON. I KNOW THAT IT IS THE GANG BANGERS THAT, EXCUSE MY LANGUAGE, FUCK IT UP FOR ALL OF US BUT SOMETIMES CERTAIN CLUBS ASSOCIATE THEMSELVES WITH THIS SHIT AND BRING THESE INDIVIDUALS AROUND TO THESE EVENTS AND FUCK IT UP FOR US ALL. HONESTLY, THAT IS ONE OF THE BIG REASONS WE, ROLLERZ ONLY, HAVE DISTANCED OURSELVES FROM A LOT OF EVENTS AROUND THE VALLEY BECAUSE WE ARE REALLY TIRED OF GOING SOMEWHERE TO SUPPORT THE OTHER LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND THEN HAVE SOME IDIOT OR IDIOTS RUIN OUR GOOD TIME OVER SOME GANG BANG BULLSHIT. I PERSONALLY HATE IT AND IT'S A SHAME THAT WE CAN'T GO ANYWHERE AND JUST RELAX AND ENJOY OURSELVES AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITHOUT SOME DUMB ASSES RUINING IT FOR ALL OF US. WITH THAT BEING SAID IT IS SOME BULLSHIT FOR LOWRIDERS TO BE TREATED UNFAIRLY AND STEREOTYPED BECAUSE OF CERTAIN PEOPLE'S ASSOCIATES.
> 
> OUR PICNIC IS ALL IN THE SAKE OF PEACE, UNITY AND HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH OUR ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY AS WELL AS OUR FELLOW LOWRIDER FRIENDS. WE STRONGLY STRESSED THE POINT THAT WE DO NOT WANT ANY COLORS OR GANG BANG BULLSHIT PRESENT AT OUR EVENT AND HATERS STAY HOME!!! WE WANT NOTHING MORE THAN FOR IT TO BE A GREAT EXPERIENCE FOR EVERYONE INVOLVED. WE GET ALONG WITH EVERYONE AND HAVE NO BEEF WITH ANYONE AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO KEEP IT THIS WAY BUT I DO AGREE WITH YOU, IT SEEMS LIKE WE HAVE TO JUMP THROUGH MAJOR HOOPS AND OBSTACLES TO HAVE A LOWRIDING EVENT AND ONCE WE JUMP THROUGH THESE HOOPS WE STILL GET HARASSED. GANG BANGING AND LOWRIDING DON'T MIX, WE PERSONALLY ARE STRONGLY AGAINST THE BULLSHIT AND DO NOT BELIEVE IN DUMPING THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS INTO A LOW LOW JUST TO GO OUT AND GET IT DESTROYED BECAUSE WE CHOOSE TO LOWRIDE AND GANG BANG AT THE SAME TIME......THAT GANG BANG SHIT IS PLAYED OUT WE ARE ALL GROWN MEN HERE AND GROWN MEN DON'T BOTHER PLAYING GAMES LIKE THAT.
> 
> IN CLOSING I'M JUST GOING TO SUGGEST WE DO OUR THING AS WE ALWAYS DO AND THAT IS HAVE A GOOD TIME AND LOWRIDE WITH PRIDE, LETS NOT LET ANYONE GET US DOWN OR RAIN ON OUR PARADE. WE ARE ALL ONE IN THIS LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER AND CONTINUE TO DO WHAT WE DO AND THAT'S LOWRIDE.
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT,
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 26 2011, 12:17 AM~19700251
> *LAST YEAR2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THE GOOD TIME TRAFFIC IS HAVING THEY WIIL BE THERE AGAIN IN 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by PinkParkPrincess_@Jan 25 2011, 03:25 PM~19695014
> *Look Money Green I don't know who you are... but this is the bottom line... If it takes place on my watch... then yeah im going to "be on the look out".  I have never personally attacked anyone...but in exchange... I have had plenty of personal attacks on my part... I have always done my job... if anything... Im what keeps the peace and the one who tries to work with everyone to make sure they have a nice event...I am the last person to hate on anyone's fun time. If anything I want everyone to go out there and enjoy themselves. I am not hiding... if that were the case... I wouldn't log on under my nickname... EVERYONE KNOWS WHO THE PARK PRINCESS IS!!!  The sad part is this... its not the clubs, its not the groups, its always several people who ruin it for everyone else!  So instead of checking on me... or trying to put me on blast.... understand that if it has to do with Mooney Grove Park... Im gonna watch out for it. You'd do the same too if it was your job. Go and have your fun, enjoy your day, dont let me rent space in your head or your threads.
> *


So is it tickets for Saturday and Sunday this year?? Or just Sunday?? :uh: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

April 2nd biggest one day truck/car show on west coast same as rollers only get together no fights no color no drama and yes u can bring bbqs if u want


----------



## DETACHED

not to jump to side either, but i havent been to the mooney grove picnic in a few years but last i knew there wasnt a thousand vehicles on a single day for the picnic.


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 26 2011, 01:17 AM~19700251
> *LAST YEAR2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THE GOOD TIME TRAFFIC IS HAVING THEY WIIL BE THERE AGAIN IN 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...VERY WELL SAID BRO...WE " IMPALAS CAR CLUB" WILL BE OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH QUALITY FOLKS AS YOUR SELF ... AND NOT LET ONE INDIVIDUEL WITH A POWER TRIP GET US DOWN !!! CANT STOP WONT STOP LOWRIDING ...IT'S A LIFE STYLE..... CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE PARK!!


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Jan 26 2011, 08:23 PM~19707582
> *...VERY WELL SAID BRO...WE " IMPALAS CAR CLUB" WILL BE OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH QUALITY FOLKS AS YOUR SELF ... AND NOT LET ONE INDIVIDUEL WITH A POWER TRIP GET US DOWN !!! CANT STOP WONT STOP LOWRIDING ...IT'S A LIFE STYLE..... CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE PARK!!
> *


   LET'S KEEP IT ALIVE...........


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## cook1970

cook1970, MONEY GREEN, felix96
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 26 2011, 09:38 PM~19709334
> *cook1970, MONEY GREEN, felix96
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96

whats up cook and money green :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jan 26 2011, 09:39 PM~19709350
> *whats up cook and money green  :biggrin:
> *



WUTS SUP BROTHA!  :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jan 26 2011, 10:39 PM~19709350
> *whats up cook and money green  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP CHRIS


----------



## Classic Dreams

BOMBAS IN THE PARK , Sat. April 16, 2011. Cutler Park, Visalia CA. No matter where you go. We'll all have a GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 26 2011, 10:36 PM~19709311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs

Bump


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jan 27 2011, 07:10 PM~19716762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559




----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 28 2011, 08:41 PM~19726301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## teacherspet

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Jan 27 2011, 07:17 AM~19711292
> *BOMBAS IN THE PARK , Sat. April 16, 2011.  Cutler Park, Visalia CA.  No matter where you go. We'll all have a GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!
> *


We were there last year and had a great time! Probably go again.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 28 2011, 08:41 PM~19726301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Jan 31 2011, 07:02 AM~19743985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 26 2011, 12:58 PM~19703681
> *So is it tickets for Saturday and Sunday this year?? Or just Sunday?? :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 31 2011, 04:05 PM~19747982
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1962lolo

http://centralvalleyclassics.com/car_shows/events.html


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Feb 1 2011, 09:16 AM~19755283
> *http://centralvalleyclassics.com/car_shows/events.html
> *


 :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 2 2011, 08:33 PM~19771970
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Q VO MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 2 2011, 07:58 PM~19772308
> *Q VO MONEY :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH. JUST PUTTING UP WITH THIS FOG! YOU KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 2 2011, 09:21 PM~19772592
> *NOT MUCH. JUST PUTTING UP WITH THIS FOG! YOU KNOW!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## bigshod




----------



## felix96




----------



## teacherspet

Can't wait to get this season started! A year off was too long!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Feb 8 2011, 01:10 AM~19815993
> *Can't wait to get this season started!  A year off was too long!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA

uffin: uffin:


----------



## teacherspet

559


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 9 2011, 10:38 PM~19832886
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Feb 12 2011, 01:45 AM~19850680
> * 559
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 12 2011, 04:24 AM~19850926
> *:biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'color:green\'>Wuts the happs "R"?
Is Delano putting it on the map this year? </span>


----------



## silvercaprice

Damn man.....another beautiful day and my ranfla is down......cruising Roeding Park sound soooooo good.....some carnita on the grill......oh well it gives me inspiration to get it back on the road..... :banghead:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Feb 12 2011, 10:46 AM~19851710
> *Damn man.....another beautiful day and my ranfla is down......cruising Roeding Park sound soooooo good.....some carnita on the grill......oh well it gives me inspiration to get it back on the road..... :banghead:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 12 2011, 05:46 AM~19850970
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Wuts the happs "R"?
> Is Delano putting it on the map this year? </span>
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## J RAIDER

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Feb 12 2011, 09:46 AM~19851710
> *Damn man.....another beautiful day and my ranfla is down......cruising Roeding Park sound soooooo good.....some carnita on the grill......oh well it gives me inspiration to get it back on the road..... :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 13 2011, 10:17 AM~19858076
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:happysad: COME ON! GET MANDO TO GET IT GOING ALREADY!  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 13 2011, 10:52 PM~19863301
> *:happysad: COME ON! GET MANDO TO GET IT GOING ALREADY!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 15 2011, 10:33 PM~19881220
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Feb 12 2011, 09:46 AM~19851710
> *Damn man.....another beautiful day and my ranfla is down......cruising Roeding Park sound soooooo good.....some carnita on the grill......oh well it gives me inspiration to get it back on the road..... :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT HAPPENED DOUG?


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 16 2011, 10:44 AM~19883723
> *WHAT HAPPENED DOUG?
> *


oh my freakin rear end took a dump.....I haven't cracked it open yet I am hoping that it is just the spider gears....but I might just get a whole new rear end.....it would be easier.....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 20 2011, 10:51 PM~19920644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2011, 04:24 AM~19930902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 22 2011, 05:07 AM~19930940
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 23 2011, 10:36 PM~19946825
> *T T T
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 23 2011, 09:37 PM~19946851
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHATS HAPPENING BROTHA! :cheesy:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 08:24 PM~19453220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mo customs

A must go show for 2011


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 23 2011, 10:40 PM~19946872
> *:wave: WHATS HAPPENING BROTHA!  :cheesy:
> *


Not much just waiting for the carshow season. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 24 2011, 06:52 PM~19953573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A must go show for 2011
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: BADD ASS SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 26 2011, 04:08 PM~19967831
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: BADD ASS SHOW!!!!!!!
> *


OOPS MEANT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 26 2011, 03:07 PM~19967821
> *Not much just waiting for the carshow season. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW HUH! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 26 2011, 03:09 PM~19967839
> *OOPS MEANT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 26 2011, 10:15 PM~19969823
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs

Some people thing both way about our show oh well it's all good


----------



## felix96




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 28 2011, 08:02 PM~19983928
> *Some people thing both way about our show oh well it's all good
> *


IT IS A BADD ASS SHOW!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Feb 28 2011, 09:46 PM~19985107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Feb 28 2011, 08:46 PM~19985107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 28 2011, 10:47 PM~19985683
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mo customs




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 1 2011, 08:20 PM~19992998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

Time 2 get this year started!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 2 2011, 07:31 PM~20000974
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo

Selma Auto swap March 5. gates open at 6am.

http://centralvalleyclassics.com/car_shows...nts_mar_11.html


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Mar 4 2011, 10:53 AM~20014114
> *Selma Auto swap  March 5.  gates open at 6am.
> 
> http://centralvalleyclassics.com/car_shows...nts_mar_11.html
> *


anyone going


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Mar 4 2011, 09:53 AM~20014114
> *Selma Auto swap  March 5.  gates open at 6am.
> 
> http://centralvalleyclassics.com/car_shows...nts_mar_11.html
> *


   Have to work 2marow.


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 4 2011, 09:36 AM~20014353
> *anyone going
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 4 2011, 09:36 AM~20014353
> *anyone going
> *



we got 5 spots out there.


----------



## dave_st23




----------



## Aint no Body!

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF

WHAT UP 559 GLAD TO SEE YOU GUYS ARE KEEPING IT DOWNN


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 4 2011, 11:53 PM~20019244
> *we got 5 spots out there.
> *


How was it bro. Anything good out there.


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 6 2011, 01:05 AM~20026015
> *WHAT UP 559 GLAD TO SEE YOU GUYS ARE KEEPING IT DOWNN
> *


howz the rez life bro? we miss you down here....thinkyou will make it down for show this summer?


----------



## C-Lo Productions

:biggrin: FRESNO /MALAGA PARK SOWS MAY 1 JUL 3 SEP 10 OCT 23 CALL C,LO AT 559 270 5797


----------



## teacherspet




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Mar 7 2011, 11:45 PM~20039526
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DTA97

Invasion 2011 is set for April 30, 2011, in fresno flyer, pre reg and info coming up soon, save the date hope too see you there

you dont want too miss out on this event!



thank you 

atomiC


----------



## DETACHED

seriously hope i get to go to invasion this year i missed the last 2.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 8 2011, 02:06 PM~20043482
> *Invasion 2011 is set for April 30, 2011, in fresno flyer, pre reg and info coming up soon, save the date hope too see you there
> 
> you dont want too miss out on this event!
> thank you
> 
> atomiC
> *


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Mar 7 2011, 06:56 AM~20033537
> *howz the rez life bro? we miss you down here....thinkyou will make it down for  show this summer?
> *


rez life iss coool bro but i miss cali gonna try in make it up this summer i know ill be at that sacramento show for sure wood like to make a fresno sho2 tho


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 8 2011, 07:54 PM~20046751
> *rez life iss coool bro but i miss cali gonna try in make it up this summer i know ill be at that sacramento show for sure wood like to make a fresno sho2 tho
> *


thats great bro see ya then!


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 03:18 AM~19281277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just around corner homies 4-16-11 :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 10 2011, 03:41 AM~20057176
> *just around corner homies 4-16-11 :yes:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Mar 11 2011, 12:28 AM~20065283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## Aint no Body!

>
Click to expand...

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2011, 04:24 AM~19930902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEE YOU THERE V TOWN


----------



## UCEFAMILY

cinco de mayo its on in the 559 BROWN SOCIETY PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## felix96




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Mar 12 2011, 12:46 PM~20075433
> *cinco de mayo its on in the 559 BROWN SOCIETY PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 14 2011, 12:58 AM~20086200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mo customs




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Mar 12 2011, 12:44 PM~20075420
> *SEE YOU THERE V TOWN
> *


*WE APPRECIATE THE LOVE bRO!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 15 2011, 06:17 PM~20099916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 20 2011, 08:44 PM~20138664
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 15 2011, 06:17 PM~20099916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150

DANGERZONE ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo

http://www.centralvalleyclassics.com/car_s...nts_mar_11.html
http://www.galvansclassiccarshow.com/

Anybody going to the Galvans show this weekend?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 21 2011, 11:50 AM~20142758
> * DANGERZONE ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON! 

DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION! 

:biggrin:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 23 2011, 09:28 PM~20166209
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 23 2011, 09:28 PM~20166209
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 23 2011, 10:28 PM~20166209
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 23 2011, 09:28 PM~20166209
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 23 2011, 09:28 PM~20166209
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mo customs

Thanks guys for positive feedback on my show danger zone should be big again 40 plus vendors


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 03:18 AM~19281277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 24 2011, 08:14 PM~20173444
> *Thanks guys for positive feedback on my show danger zone should be big again 40 plus vendors
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON! 

DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION! 

:biggrin:





> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW+Mar 23 2011, 09:43 PM~20166369-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 11:28 PM~20166984
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Aint no [email protected] 24 2011, 03:37 AM~20167290
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 08:46 AM~20168874
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lrocky2003_@Mar 24 2011, 04:21 PM~20171762
> *  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HOT IN READY

:biggrin:


----------



## og67impala

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 28 2011, 09:13 AM~20200472
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> *


IM READY TIME TO B-B-Q & CHILL DONT MISS OUT!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON! 

DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!



> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 28 2011, 10:12 AM~20200930
> *IM READY TIME TO B-B-Q & CHILL DONT MISS OUT!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 28 2011, 05:57 PM~20204631
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see u there


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Mar 28 2011, 07:30 PM~20205569
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: see u there
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 28 2011, 06:57 PM~20204631
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DTA97




----------



## SixOne

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Mar 5 2011, 02:04 PM~20022263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150

> [/quote
> 
> 
> THIS SHOW IS ALWAYS CRAKIN WITH NICE RIDES FROM LOW LOWS TO LIFTED SUVS


----------



## stepituptattoo

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Mar 5 2011, 01:04 PM~20022263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LEGACY CEN CALIFAS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 30 2011, 01:15 AM~20216094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 28 2011, 10:13 AM~20200472
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408

> [/quote
> THIS SHOW IS ALWAYS CRAKIN WITH NICE RIDES FROM LOW LOWS TO LIFTED SUVS
> 
> 
> 
> Went there, just came back, there was like only 10 lowriders the rest were trucks still a good show
Click to expand...


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Apr 2 2011, 10:39 PM~20245849
> *Went there, just came back, there was like only 10 lowriders the rest were trucks still a good show
> *


Any pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 3 2011, 03:32 AM~20246737
> *Any pics?? :biggrin:
> *


x59.... :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## stepituptattoo

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 30 2011, 01:15 AM~20216094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool ass show good location and good turn outs....


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 3 2011, 09:52 AM~20247690
> *x59.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet

Last year was the Knights of Columbus first show in Porterville and they had over 160 entries! This year they are adding classes and other things to improve their show.


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 3 2011, 08:52 AM~20247690
> *x59.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## felix96




----------



## felix96




----------



## droppedltd

haven't heard anything about the LG show?? is it going on this year????


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 4 2011, 09:49 AM~20255130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigjoe62




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 5 2011, 12:56 PM~20265972
> *haven't heard anything about the LG show?? is it going on this year????
> *


I've e-mailed LG like 3 or 4 times asking if they are doing any shows and I have received no reply's. 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Apr 5 2011, 07:43 PM~20269638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This was a good show last year, will try again to make this one... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

:squint:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 4 2011, 09:36 AM~20255029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## toker1

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 28 2011, 07:57 PM~20204631
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Ill b there but with out my car I gotta do my weekends there so if u c me say wut up n shoot a beer :biggrin:


----------



## felix96




----------



## Mr. Angel 71

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 28 2011, 06:57 PM~20204631
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by toker1_@Apr 17 2011, 11:22 AM~20358617
> *Ill b there but with out my car I gotta do my weekends there so if u c me say wut up n shoot a beer :biggrin:
> *



Mann! Beers are only for who ever shows up with rides! :biggrin: 

Nah I'm just %€#~ing with u. You know how it goes. See u there! :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 18 2011, 10:42 AM~20364471
> *Mann! Beers are only for who ever shows up with rides!  :biggrin:
> 
> Nah I'm just %€#~ing with u. You know how it goes. See u there! :thumbsup:
> *


Ha ha iaght ill b mobing a county ride dui like a m----- :biggrin:


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 23 2011, 09:28 PM~20166209
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 18 2011, 09:42 AM~20364471
> *Mann! Beers are only for who ever shows up with rides!  :biggrin:
> 
> Nah I'm just %€#~ing with u. You know how it goes. See u there! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 18 2011, 08:52 AM~20364190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1swt63

Gonna be in Fresno on May 1....can't decide to whether to go to the Malaga car show or the one held by Brown Society. Never been to either one......which one does you guys recommend that has been to it....any advice/experiences...etc... Thanks and hope to see you there :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice

that depends bro....are you gonna be in Fresno or Visa?


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 23 2011, 09:28 PM~20166209
> *APRIL 23 AT MOONEY'S GROVE PARK! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!
> 
> DON'T LET THE PIGS KILL THE TRADITION!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## LRN818

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 350 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And smokin Hot Model contest. Most cash prize money for the Hop Contest on the Westcoast!!!

See LO LO's, DUBS, EUROS, IMPORTS, MOTORCYCLES, BIKES AND MORE!










CYA there!!!


----------



## 1swt63

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Apr 19 2011, 04:18 AM~20371369
> *that depends bro....are you gonna be in Fresno or Visa?
> *



Wells if the Visa show is gonna be crackin'....I rather drive a lil bit farther....just dont wanna be stuck at a sorry ass show.....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 1swt63_@Apr 19 2011, 08:26 AM~20372489
> *Wells if the Visa show is gonna be crackin'....I rather drive a lil bit farther....just dont wanna be stuck at a sorry ass show.....
> *



FOCK IT...GO TO BOTH! U CAN ONLY WALK AROUND SO MANY TIMES BEFORE U START SEEN THE SAME CARS OVER. :biggrin: JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## Loco48

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 19 2011, 09:07 AM~20372374
> *The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 350 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And smokin Hot Model contest. Most cash prize money for the Hop Contest on the Westcoast!!!
> 
> See LO LO's, DUBS, EUROS, IMPORTS, MOTORCYCLES, BIKES AND MORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CYA there!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62




----------



## 1swt63

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 19 2011, 08:30 AM~20372515
> *FOCK IT...GO TO BOTH! U CAN ONLY WALK AROUND SO MANY TIMES BEFORE U START SEEN THE SAME CARS OVER.  :biggrin:  JUST MY 2 CENTS.
> *



wish I could but I'm gonna enter my 63 so I gotta pick 1.....hope I pick the right one!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 1swt63_@Apr 19 2011, 09:27 PM~20378397
> *wish I could but I'm gonna enter my 63 so I gotta pick 1.....hope I pick the right one!!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Apr 19 2011, 07:14 AM~20371739
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT TIME SHOULD ONE BE AT MOONEY GROVE TO GET A PARKING SPACE? AND ON EASTER SUNDAY THEY BE DOING IT LIVE THERE TOO? IM FROM TRACY CA IM GONNA BE VISITING IM TAKING MY LO LO I JUST WANTED TO GET MORE INFO I ALWAYS HEAR FROM PEOPLE DOWN THERE THAT IT GETS CRACKING.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 20 2011, 01:01 AM~20379223
> *WHAT TIME SHOULD ONE BE AT MOONEY GROVE TO GET A PARKING SPACE? AND ON EASTER SUNDAY THEY BE DOING IT LIVE THERE TOO?  IM FROM TRACY CA IM GONNA BE VISITING IM TAKING MY LO LO I JUST WANTED TO GET MORE INFO I ALWAYS HEAR FROM PEOPLE DOWN THERE THAT IT GETS CRACKING.
> *


8-9 should be a good time!


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 3 2011, 09:30 PM~20251959
> *Last year was the Knights of Columbus first show in Porterville and they had over 160 entries!  This year they are adding classes and other things to improve their show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info. 









See ya there


----------



## DTA97

if you need info about the hop about pay outs and all call up


indian joe

559 903-5478


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 21 2011, 12:02 PM~20389567
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## felix96

whats up 559 everyone ready for tomorrow


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 22 2011, 11:26 AM~20396675
> *whats up 559 everyone ready for tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 22 2011, 10:26 AM~20396675
> *whats up 559 everyone ready for tomorrow
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 22 2011, 11:53 AM~20396792
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

damn 5-0 was all over in V-TOWN today haters lol didn't stop me and my family cruising the 559 .....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 22 2011, 11:26 AM~20396675
> *whats up 559 everyone ready for tomorrow
> *


I seen your ride out there getting air bro nice BROWN SOCIETY cc was looking strong TTT :0 :0  I should of took a camera alot of clean rides in my hometown.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 21 2011, 10:33 AM~20389026
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Seen alot of TRAFFIC out there too clean rides :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW

more cops then rides butt a fun day in the park!


----------



## J RAIDER

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 22 2011, 11:26 AM~20396675
> *whats up 559 everyone ready for tomorrow
> *


----------



## silvercaprice

Happy Easter 559! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Apr 23 2011, 07:58 PM~20405118
> *Seen alot of TRAFFIC  out there too clean rides  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: should of stopped by... Had lotta grub & dranks!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 24 2011, 06:43 AM~20407257
> *:thumbsup: should of stopped by... Had lotta grub & dranks!
> *


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Apr 23 2011, 06:57 PM~20405113
> *I seen your ride out there getting air bro nice  BROWN SOCIETY cc was looking strong TTT :0  :0    I should of took a camera alot of clean rides in my hometown.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 24 2011, 06:43 AM~20407257
> *:thumbsup: should of stopped by... Had lotta grub & dranks!
> *


thanks for the offer maybe take you up on it next time


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## dave_st23

roeding park


----------



## dave_st23

Kingscanyon was hell of packed


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Apr 24 2011, 10:19 PM~20412855
> *Kingscanyon was hell of packed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 25 2011, 08:14 PM~20419257
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2011, 08:57 PM~20419704
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :inout:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

FRESNO ] MALAGA CAR SHOW MAY 1 CALL C.LO AT 559 270 5797


----------



## C-Lo Productions

FRESNO ] MALAGA CAR SHOW MAY 1 CALL C.LO AT 559 270 5797


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@Apr 27 2011, 08:42 PM~20435960
> *:inout:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

MY BOY BIG FISH HIM SELF WILL BE IN TOWN!!! ......bigfishproductions1.com..IS GOIN TO BE OUT RECORDEN AT THE SHOW HOPS STREETS HOPS HOLLA AT ME IF ANY 1 WONT TO BUY ANY VIDEOS 559 352-6911..VOL..1 THOO VOL58........ OR hit HIM up 323 479 2387....THESE VIDEOS GOIN AROUND THE WORLD SO LET SHOW THE WORLD WHAT WE GOT TO SHOW IN FRESNO AND THE 559 WE WILL BE AT MANCHEASTER SHOW SATURDAY AND IN VTOWN SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT CRUZIN KINGS TO BLACKSTONE..
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Apr 6 2011, 04:42 AM~20271923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DTA97




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62

Almost that time to bring lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center :biggrin: We will be having folklorico dancers, hip hip dancers, old school bands, bounce houses for the kids and a performance by r&b artist Nayte Joon.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@May 6 2011, 07:44 AM~20496496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost that time to bring lowriding back to the Mosqueda  Center :biggrin: We will be having folklorico dancers, hip hip dancers, old school bands, bounce houses for the kids and a performance by r&b artist Nayte Joon.    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

THIS SHOW IS IN THE 916 BUT IS ONE OF THE BIGGEST CAR SHOWS IN CALI PERIOD I HIGHLY RECOMEND YOU COME CHECK IT OUT!!!!!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub




----------



## 83lowlow




----------



## silvercaprice




----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@May 11 2011, 07:01 AM~20528884
> *THIS SHOW IS IN THE 916 BUT IS ONE OF THE BIGGEST CAR SHOWS IN CALI PERIOD I HIGHLY RECOMEND YOU COME CHECK IT OUT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## DETACHED

SHOW IS RAIN OR SHINE.
DECEMBER 3rd 2011 6am to 11 am rollin, Awards @3pm

Catagories: Under Construction, Fullsize truck 99 & older, Fullsize Truck 2000 & newer, Mini truck 89 and older, Mini truck 90 & newer, Import 2dr, Import 4dr, Euro, Luxury, Hot Rod, Muscle, Classics 59 & older, Classics 60 and newer, Lowrider car, lowrider truck, Lowrider bike 16"-20", Lowrider Trike, Lowrider bike 24-26", Bomb, moto...rcycle, 4x4, & Domestic.

Best of's Best of show lowrider bike, best of show car, best of show truck, best of show under construction, Best of show Motorcycle, best audio setup, Most members, Lowest Club, & possibly a few more specialty awards comming soon also.
All catatgories except best of's will be 1st & 2nd place awards.

Also a sound off will be decided either by the crowd or actual db readings not sure which one yet.

...This is a event to benefit woodville children, this is on school grounds, no draggin, no burnouts, no gangs, no colors, no attitude, no gang activities or behaviors, no fighting, no alcohol, no hopping, & no tobacco. SECURITY & TULARE COUNTY SHERRIFF WILL BE ON HAND. ANY DRAMA or BULLSHIT & YOU WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE.

Any questions please contact Erik H. @ 559-920-2751 Or contact the exotics facebook page. thank you

Event will be at the Woodville elementary school, in Woodville ca. just minutes outside Porterville Ca.

NO PRE REGISTRATION, ENTRY IS A $15-20 NEW IN PACKAGE TOY.

WE WILL HAVE A FEW VENDOR BOOTHS ALSO. IF YOU WANT A BOOTH LET US KNOW. BOOTH SPACE IS LIMITED.


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Just a few days away fellas!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## teacherspet

Bikes:
Street
Custom
Trikes
Beach Cruiser

All classes are 1st & 2nd places

There will be some Best of Classes!

Free raffles and other give away prizes!!!!!

Don't miss this show


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

fresno/ malaga car shows july 3 sept 10 oct 23 559 270 5795 c.lo


----------



## DETACHED

AN EXOTIC CHRISTMAS TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW

SHOW IS RAIN OR SHINE. 
DECEMBER 3rd 2011 6am to 11 am rollin, Awards @3pm

Catagories: Under Construction, Fullsize truck 99 & older, Fullsize Truck 2000 & newer, Mini truck 89 and older, Mini truck 90 & newer, Import 2dr, Import 4dr, Euro, Luxury, Hot Rod, Muscle, Classics 59 & older, Classics 60 and newer, Lowrider car, lowrider truck, Lowrider bike 16"-20", Lowrider Trike, Lowrider bike 24-26", Bomb, motorcycle, 4x4, & Domestic.

Best of's Best of show lowrider bike, best of show car, best of show truck, best of show under construction, Best of show Motorcycle, best audio setup, Most members, Lowest Club, & possibly a few more specialty awards comming soon also. 
All catatgories except best of's will be 1st & 2nd place awards.

Also a sound off will be decided either by the crowd or actual db readings not sure which one yet.

...This is a event to benefit woodville children, this is on school grounds, no draggin, no burnouts, no gangs, no colors, no attitude, no gang activities or behaviors, no fighting, no alcohol, no hopping, & no tobacco. SECURITY & TULARE COUNTY SHERRIFF WILL BE ON HAND. ANY DRAMA or BULLSHIT & YOU WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE. 

Any questions please contact Erik H. @ 559-920-2751 Or contact the exotics facebook page. thank you 

Event will be at the Woodville elementary school, in Woodville ca. just minutes outside Porterville Ca. 

NO PRE REGISTRATION, ENTRY IS A $15-20 NEW IN PACKAGE TOY.

WE WILL HAVE A FEW VENDOR BOOTHS ALSO. IF YOU WANT A BOOTH LET US KNOW. BOOTH SPACE IS LIMITED.


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK

triin to get show going for Aug 14 at manchester center.. its non profit.. proceeds going to disable vets.. if any1 knows shops or any clubs who can sponser show plz contact Austin @ 559-803-3386.. lets get this show going for our Veterans..


----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 21 2011, 01:21 AM~20597893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mike661

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

5NhH2OceBpk&feature


----------



## liftedyota

FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CRUISE NIGHT @ SONIC THIS SATURDAY NIGHT @ 7 HOPE TO SEE ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS IN DA VISALIA/559 AREA ROLL THRU :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63'




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## DTA97




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## toker1

Ttt


----------



## dave_st23




----------



## mike661

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1962lolo

:thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet

teacherspet said:


> This show is this coming Saturday. Should be a great show!


----------



## og67impala

A VERY GOOD CRUZ NITE & CARSHOW... LETZ GET SOME LOWRIDERS INVOLVED IN THIS SHOW IM PUTTING MY 66 IMPALA IN IT... WHOS DOWN SO WE CAN MEET UP AN ROLL IN TOGETHER.... SORRY PICS SMALL ..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## felix96

og67impala said:


> A VERY GOOD CRUZ NITE & CARSHOW... LETZ GET SOME LOWRIDERS INVOLVED IN THIS SHOW IM PUTTING MY 66 IMPALA IN IT... WHOS DOWN SO WE CAN MEET UP AN ROLL IN TOGETHER.... SORRY PICS SMALL ..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Brown Society will be out there friday night


----------



## og67impala

felix96 said:


> Brown Society will be out there friday night


kool see you there!!!


----------



## 559karlo

og67impala said:


> A VERY GOOD CRUZ NITE & CARSHOW... LETZ GET SOME LOWRIDERS INVOLVED IN THIS SHOW IM PUTTING MY 66 IMPALA IN IT... WHOS DOWN SO WE CAN MEET UP AN ROLL IN TOGETHER.... SORRY PICS SMALL ..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Traffic & I will be there to show luv & support...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

559karlo said:


> Traffic & I will be there to show luv & support...


T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala

kool sounds like will have some fun tonite & tomorrow!! let me kno wat time some of you plan on getting there tonite.. we can meet up at my house im n dinuba an caravan to the cruz nite. just a thought....


----------



## 1962lolo

og67impala said:


> A VERY GOOD CRUZ NITE & CARSHOW... LETZ GET SOME LOWRIDERS INVOLVED IN THIS SHOW IM PUTTING MY 66 IMPALA IN IT... WHOS DOWN SO WE CAN MEET UP AN ROLL IN TOGETHER.... SORRY PICS SMALL ..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Whats a good time to get there for this?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

1962lolo said:


> Whats a good time to get there for this?


We'll be rollin bout 5ish!


----------



## og67impala

i would think 6pm would be a good time it starts at 5pm... am leaving hanford at 5pm in my 66 impala so will be there at 6pm


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd

whats a good time to show up in the morning for this show??? thnx guys


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Wat time is cruise night over


----------



## droppedltd

whats up rick you heading out?


----------



## droppedltd

ends at 9


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

og67impala said:


> A VERY GOOD CRUZ NITE & CARSHOW... LETZ GET SOME LOWRIDERS INVOLVED IN THIS SHOW IM PUTTING MY 66 IMPALA IN IT... WHOS DOWN SO WE CAN MEET UP AN ROLL IN TOGETHER.... SORRY PICS SMALL ..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

CHELADAS75 said:


> ANY ONE RIDEIN OUT TO THIS ONE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

droppedltd said:


> whats up rick you heading out?


Found out to late


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> CHELADAS75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY ONE RIDEIN OUT TO THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> Good lil get together! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## stepituptattoo

LEGACY CEN CAL CAR CLUB is hosting a CAR SHOW! JULY 1OTH! at the sanger GOLDEN LIVING CENTER! the BIG HOMIE.DJ STRETCH WILL BE IN THE MIX!!!COME OUT & support this event.if u can brake dance,douggie,pop,or any cool dance come out and show off your moves. THE OLD PEOPLE OF SANGER.GOLDEN LIVING CENTER will appreciate it! THAY NEED UR SUPPORT ITS ALL FREE TOO!!! show starts at 11am till 4pm hope to see you all there. this event is to give back to the elderly so come out and show some love....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

stepituptattoo said:


> LEGACY CEN CAL CAR CLUB is hosting a CAR SHOW! JULY 1OTH! at the sanger GOLDEN LIVING CENTER! the BIG HOMIE.DJ STRETCH WILL BE IN THE MIX!!!COME OUT & support this event.if u can brake dance,douggie,pop,or any cool dance come out and show off your moves. THE OLD PEOPLE OF SANGER.GOLDEN LIVING CENTER will appreciate it! THAY NEED UR SUPPORT ITS ALL FREE TOO!!! show starts at 11am till 4pm hope to see you all there. this event is to give back to the elderly so come out and show some love....


:thumbsup: 
RITE ON!


----------



## stuntn65ss




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## freslife

stepituptattoo said:


> LEGACY CEN CAL CAR CLUB is hosting a CAR SHOW! JULY 1OTH! at the sanger GOLDEN LIVING CENTER! the BIG HOMIE.DJ STRETCH WILL BE IN THE MIX!!!COME OUT & support this event.if u can brake dance,douggie,pop,or any cool dance come out and show off your moves. THE OLD PEOPLE OF SANGER.GOLDEN LIVING CENTER will appreciate it! THAY NEED UR SUPPORT ITS ALL FREE TOO!!! show starts at 11am till 4pm hope to see you all there. this event is to give back to the elderly so come out and show some love....


 
dang i cant make it/


----------



## freslife

yep


----------



## stuntn65ss

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


stepituptattoo said:


> LEGACY CEN CAL CAR CLUB is hosting a CAR SHOW! JULY 1OTH! at the sanger GOLDEN LIVING CENTER! the BIG HOMIE.DJ STRETCH WILL BE IN THE MIX!!!COME OUT & support this event.if u can brake dance,douggie,pop,or any cool dance come out and show off your moves. THE OLD PEOPLE OF SANGER.GOLDEN LIVING CENTER will appreciate it! THAY NEED UR SUPPORT ITS ALL FREE TOO!!! show starts at 11am till 4pm hope to see you all there. this event is to give back to the elderly so come out and show some love....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:gona try to make it out there:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Q-VO 65

stepituptattoo said:


> LEGACY CEN CAL CAR CLUB is hosting a CAR SHOW! JULY 1OTH! at the sanger GOLDEN LIVING CENTER! the BIG HOMIE.DJ STRETCH WILL BE IN THE MIX!!!COME OUT & support this event.if u can brake dance,douggie,pop,or any cool dance come out and show off your moves. THE OLD PEOPLE OF SANGER.GOLDEN LIVING CENTER will appreciate it! THAY NEED UR SUPPORT ITS ALL FREE TOO!!! show starts at 11am till 4pm hope to see you all there. this event is to give back to the elderly so come out and show some love....


it going to be a good show


----------



## stuntn65ss

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz

freslife said:


> yep


WHAT'S UP.........NEWBIE............


----------



## oneofakind

stepituptattoo said:


> LEGACY CEN CAL CAR CLUB is hosting a CAR SHOW! JULY 1OTH! at the sanger GOLDEN LIVING CENTER! the BIG HOMIE.DJ STRETCH WILL BE IN THE MIX!!!COME OUT & support this event.if u can brake dance,douggie,pop,or any cool dance come out and show off your moves. THE OLD PEOPLE OF SANGER.GOLDEN LIVING CENTER will appreciate it! THAY NEED UR SUPPORT ITS ALL FREE TOO!!! show starts at 11am till 4pm hope to see you all there. this event is to give back to the elderly so come out and show some love....


Hey homie is this for cars only or can bikes show to....?


----------



## DTA97

InVasion NiteFall 

july 30, 2011

fresno cali

more info and flyer coming up soon just wanted too put up the date !


thank you 
atomic


----------



## stepituptattoo




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:wave::wave::wave:


freslife said:


> yep


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## freslife

3wishz said:


> WHAT'S UP.........NEWBIE............


eastside homies yep


----------



## freslife

freslife said:


> eastside homies yep


shot out to my homie ralph mouth


----------



## droppedltd

show at the old kmart on olive tomorrow. $15 registration. mainly a truck show but ill be out there with my dads 67 caprice. some other lowriders would be nice


----------



## ChromeandCandy

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## cheechaz87

anyone know any shows in Lemoore??


----------



## C-Lo Productions

cheechaz87 said:


> anyone know any shows in Lemoore??


MALAGA CAR SHOW SUN DA 3
CALL CHRIS AT 559 270 5797


----------



## 3wishz

freslife said:


> shot out to my homie ralph mouth


WHAT'S THE WORD IN THE STREETS........


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:rimshot::rimshot:the REZMADEcc car show will be. SEPT.24 2011


cheechaz87 said:


> anyone know any shows in Lemoore??


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> :rimshot::rimshot:the REZMADEcc car show will be. SEPT.24 2011


:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96

*Woodlake Chamber of Commerce Custom Car & Bike Show* 13th Annual Woodlake 2011 Car Show - Woodlake City Park - Saturday July 16th. 
*Street Dance & Cruise Night - Friday, July 15th @ 8:00 - 11 p.m*. Music by DJ Tony Avila. General information 564-3559, Vendors information 564-3963.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED

SHOW IS RAIN OR SHINE. 
DECEMBER 3rd 2011 6am to 11 am rollin, Awards @3pm

Catagories: Under Construction, Fullsize truck 99 & older, Fullsize Truck 2000 & newer, Mini truck 89 and older, Mini truck 90 & newer, Import 2dr, Import 4dr, Euro, Luxury, Hot Rod, Muscle, Classics 59 & older, Classics 60 and newer, Lowrider car, lowrider truck, Lowrider bike 16"-20", Lowrider Trike, Lowrider bike 24-26", Bomb, moto...rcycle, 4x4, & Domestic.

Best of's Best of show lowrider bike, best of show car, best of show truck, best of show under construction, Best of show Motorcycle, best audio setup, Most members, Lowest Club, & possibly a few more specialty awards comming soon also. 
All catatgories except best of's will be 1st & 2nd place awards.

Also a sound off will be decided either by the crowd or actual db readings not sure which one yet.

...This is a event to benefit woodville children, this is on school grounds, no draggin, no burnouts, no gangs, no colors, no attitude, no gang activities or behaviors, no fighting, no alcohol, no hopping, & no tobacco. SECURITY & TULARE COUNTY SHERRIFF WILL BE ON HAND. ANY DRAMA or BULLSHIT & YOU WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE. 

Any questions please contact Erik H. @ 559-920-2751 Or contact the exotics facebook page. thank you 

Event will be at the Woodville elementary school, in Woodville ca. just minutes outside Porterville Ca. 

NO PRE REGISTRATION, ENTRY IS A $15-20 NEW IN PACKAGE TOY.

WE WILL HAVE A FEW VENDOR BOOTHS ALSO. IF YOU WANT A BOOTH LET US KNOW. BOOTH SPACE IS LIMITED.


----------



## Q-VO 65

stepituptattoo said:


> LEGACY CEN CAL CAR CLUB is hosting a CAR SHOW! JULY 1OTH! at the sanger GOLDEN LIVING CENTER! the BIG HOMIE.DJ STRETCH WILL BE IN THE MIX!!!COME OUT & support this event.if u can brake dance,douggie,pop,or any cool dance come out and show off your moves. THE OLD PEOPLE OF SANGER.GOLDEN LIVING CENTER will appreciate it! THAY NEED UR SUPPORT ITS ALL FREE TOO!!! show starts at 11am till 4pm hope to see you all there. this event is to give back to the elderly so come out and show some love....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dannyboyz62

All American Pride Car Show July 16 2011 Tulare Ca. Tulare Veterans Memorial Building 9 AM TO 2 PM 1771 East Tulare Ave.
1st 2nd 3rd Place Trophies, Best of Show, Veterans Choice. Come Support Our Veterans and Have a Good Time.


----------



## DTA97




----------



## mike661

dannyboyz62 said:


> All American Pride Car Show July 16 2011 Tulare Ca. Tulare Veterans Memorial Building 9 AM TO 2 PM 1771 East Tulare Ave.
> 1st 2nd 3rd Place Trophies, Best of Show, Veterans Choice. Come Support Our Veterans and Have a Good Time.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet

felix96 said:


> *Woodlake Chamber of Commerce Custom Car & Bike Show* 13th Annual Woodlake 2011 Car Show - Woodlake City Park - Saturday July 16th.
> *Street Dance & Cruise Night - Friday, July 15th @ 8:00 - 11 p.m*. Music by DJ Tony Avila. General information 564-3559, Vendors information 564-3963.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Hot as fuck this day, but a nice show!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet

dannyboyz62 said:


> All American Pride Car Show July 16 2011 Tulare Ca. Tulare Veterans Memorial Building 9 AM TO 2 PM 1771 East Tulare Ave.
> 1st 2nd 3rd Place Trophies, Best of Show, Veterans Choice. Come Support Our Veterans and Have a Good Time.


Damn!! Same day as Woodlake. Sounds like a good show, but we've been looking forward to going to Woodlake.:dunno:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

felix96 said:


> *Woodlake Chamber of Commerce Custom Car & Bike Show* 13th Annual Woodlake 2011 Car Show - Woodlake City Park - Saturday July 16th.
> *Street Dance & Cruise Night - Friday, July 15th @ 8:00 - 11 p.m*. Music by DJ Tony Avila. General information 564-3559, Vendors information 564-3963.
> 
> :thumbsup:





dannyboyz62 said:


> All American Pride Car Show July 16 2011 Tulare Ca. Tulare Veterans Memorial Building 9 AM TO 2 PM 1771 East Tulare Ave.
> 1st 2nd 3rd Place Trophies, Best of Show, Veterans Choice. Come Support Our Veterans and Have a Good Time.


:nicoderm:


----------



## Nuestro Estilo

this saturday July 9th at 11am Nuestro Estilo car club will be having there one year anniversary at mooney grove in Visalia in arbor 14 and we would like to invite all the local car clubs to come kick back we will have a bounce house for the kids with a water slide and small pool , food and drinks hope to see you there!


----------



## cheechaz87

:thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet

What's up 559?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:drama::drama:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## CHEVYSRUS39

I think we may get lucky with the weather for the cruise night and the show. 86 degrees Friday and 88 Saturday. Show usually lands on the hottest day of the year lol


----------



## teacherspet

CHEVYSRUS39 said:


> I think we may get lucky with the weather for the cruise night and the show. 86 degrees Friday and 88 Saturday. Show usually lands on the hottest day of the year lol


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## C-Lo Productions

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions

ttt


----------



## CHEVYSRUS39

Roll Call. Whose heading out tonight to the Woodlake Cruise Night? The weather should be good tonight. Can't wait


----------



## CHEVYSRUS39

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## 85_Cutlass

sonic cruise night tomarrow in visa whos going out?


----------



## Mr. Angel 71




----------



## CHEVYSRUS39

Ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## toker1

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


 Ill b there fo sho itz my bday itl b on n popn !!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA




----------



## djmikethecholodj

Need a dj? (323) 557-2854, Mike/THE CHOLO DJ.


----------



## CHEVYSRUS39

ttt


----------



## CHEVYSRUS39

What's going on this weekend?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## og67impala

Who's going tonite??


----------



## teacherspet

Who's going?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## ChromeandCandy

*REZMADE*




















REZMADE 2nd Annual Car Show and Concert will be held Saturday September 24, 2011 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Chamillionaire, Mak 10, The Dogg Pound, & Nipsey Hussle as well as other opening acts will be performing at this years annual RezMade Car Show.

Car Hop

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
Hard Body Contest

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com


----------



## ChromeandCandy

*REZMADE CAR SHOW AND CONCERT 9/24/2011*

REZMADE 2nd Annual Car Show and Concert will be held Saturday September 24, 2011 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Chamillionaire, Mak 10, The Dogg Pound, & Nipsey Hussle as well as other opening acts will be performing at this years annual RezMade Car Show.

Car Hop

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
Hard Body Contest

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com


----------



## Mr. Angel 71




----------



## toker1

teacherspet said:


> Who's going?


 Toker1 will b there


----------



## ChromeandCandy

*REZMADE CAR SHOW AND CONCERT 9/24/2011*

REZMADE 2nd Annual Car Show and Concert will be held Saturday September 24, 2011 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Chamillionaire, Mak 10, The Dogg Pound, & Nipsey Hussle as well as other opening acts will be performing at this years annual RezMade Car Show.

Car Hop

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
Hard Body Contest

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com


----------



## ChromeandCandy




----------



## ChromeandCandy




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

ChromeandCandy said:


> REZMADE 2nd Annual Car Show and Concert will be held Saturday September 24, 2011 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Chamillionaire, Mak 10, The Dogg Pound, & Nipsey Hussle as well as other opening acts will be performing at this years annual RezMade Car Show.
> 
> Car Hop
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> Hard Body Contest
> 
> For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com


:nicoderm:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Who is going to Merced this weekend ?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## ChromeandCandy

*REZMADE CAR SHOW AND CONCERT 9/24/2011*

REZMADE CAR SHOW AND CONCERT 9/24/2011


----------



## scooby nok




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ChromeandCandy said:


> View attachment 347643
> View attachment 347643
> View attachment 347643
> 
> REZMADE 2nd Annual Car Show and Concert will be held Saturday September 24, 2011 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Chamillionaire, Mak 10, The Dogg Pound, & Nipsey Hussle as well as other opening acts will be performing at this years annual RezMade Car Show.
> 
> Car Hop
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> Hard Body Contest
> 
> For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com


:thumbsup::inout:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

scooby nok said:


>


nice :boink::inout:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :nicoderm:


 Are you guys coming to the show in Malaga September 10th ?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Are you guys coming to the show in Malaga September 10th ?


:dunno: NOT SURE! I'VE REQUESTED THEM DAYS OFF AT WORK HAVENT GOT AN ANSWER!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :dunno: NOT SURE! I'VE REQUESTED THEM DAYS OFF AT WORK HAVENT GOT AN ANSWER!


 ORALE HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT DOWN TO FRESNO THAT DAY.


----------



## HardtoPlease65

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :dunno: NOT SURE! I'VE REQUESTED THEM DAYS OFF AT WORK HAVENT GOT AN ANSWER!


:yes::yes:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED

exotics car club presents an exotic christmas toys for tots car show

SHOW IS RAIN OR SHINE. 
DECEMBER 3rd 2011 6am to 11 am rollin, Awards @3pm

Catagories: Under Construction, Fullsize truck 99 & older, Fullsize Truck 2000 & newer, Mini truck 89 and older, Mini truck 90 & newer, Import 2dr, Import 4dr, Euro, Luxury, Hot Rod, Muscle, Classics 59 & older, Classics 60 and newer, Lowrider car, lowrider truck, Lowrider bike 16"-20", Lowrider Trike, Lowrider bike 24-26", Bomb, moto...rcycle, 4x4, & Domestic. all catagories will have street and mild

Best of's Best of show lowrider bike, best of show car, best of show truck, best of show under construction, Best of show Motorcycle, best audio setup, Most members, Lowest Club, & possibly a few more specialty awards comming soon also. 
All catatgories except best of's will be 1st & 2nd place awards.

Also a sound off will be decided either by the crowd or actual db readings not sure which one yet.

...This is a event to benefit woodville children, this is on school grounds, no draggin, no burnouts, no gangs, no colors, no attitude, no gang activities or behaviors, no fighting, no alcohol, no hopping, & no tobacco. SECURITY & TULARE COUNTY SHERRIFF WILL BE ON HAND. ANY DRAMA or BULLSHIT & YOU WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE. 

Any questions please contact Erik H. @ 559-920-2751 Or contact the exotics facebook page. thank you 

Event will be at the Woodville elementary school, in Woodville ca. just minutes outside Porterville Ca. 

NO PRE REGISTRATION, ENTRY IS A $15-20 NEW IN PACKAGE TOY.

WE WILL HAVE A FEW VENDOR BOOTHS ALSO. IF YOU WANT A BOOTH LET US KNOW. BOOTH SPACE IS LIMITED.


----------



## ChromeandCandy

ChromeandCandy said:


> REZMADE 2nd Annual Car Show and Concert will be held Saturday September 24, 2011 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Chamillionaire, Mak 10, The Dogg Pound, & Nipsey Hussle as well as other opening acts will be performing at this years annual RezMade Car Show.
> 
> Car Hop
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> Hard Body Contest
> 
> For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## toker1

I'm not seeming anything about a hop does that mean no hop this yeae?


----------



## 85_Cutlass




----------



## HardtoPlease65

85_Cutlass said:


> View attachment 362050


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


----------



## ChromeandCandy




----------



## 85_Cutlass




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Cant wait for a firme time


----------



## 1SEXY80

Next Month...

View attachment 365336

View attachment 365337


----------



## ChromeandCandy

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :dunno: NOT SURE! I'VE REQUESTED THEM DAYS OFF AT WORK HAVENT GOT AN ANSWER!


rezmadecc.com [email protected] 

CARS
50s & below-original,street,custom
60s & below-origanal,street,mild,full
60s convertable-original,street,mild,full
70s-street,mild,full
80s-street,mild,full
90s-street,custom
2000s-street,custom
luxury-street,mild,full
hot rod/muscle-open
euro-street,custom
import-street,custom
TRUCKS
60s & below-original,street,custom
70s&80s-street,custom
90s-street,mild,full
2000s-street,mild,full
full size suv-street,mild,full
mini suv-street,mild,full
mini truck-street,custom
el camino/ranchero-street,custom
bicycles
16''& below-street,mild,custom
20''bike-street,mild,full
beach cruisers-street,custom
3 wheel-street,mild,full
motercycle
full size,street,custom


----------



## ChromeandCandy

scooby nok said:


>


rezmadecc.com [email protected] 

CARS
50s & below-original,street,custom
60s & below-origanal,street,mild,full
60s convertable-original,street,mild,full
70s-street,mild,full
80s-street,mild,full
90s-street,custom
2000s-street,custom
luxury-street,mild,full
hot rod/muscle-open
euro-street,custom
import-street,custom
TRUCKS
60s & below-original,street,custom
70s&80s-street,custom
90s-street,mild,full
2000s-street,mild,full
full size suv-street,mild,full
mini suv-street,mild,full
mini truck-street,custom
el camino/ranchero-street,custom
bicycles
16''& below-street,mild,custom
20''bike-street,mild,full
beach cruisers-street,custom
3 wheel-street,mild,full
motercycle
full size,street,custom


----------



## ChromeandCandy

rezmadecc.com [email protected] 

CARS
50s & below-original,street,custom
60s & below-origanal,street,mild,full
60s convertable-original,street,mild,full
70s-street,mild,full
80s-street,mild,full
90s-street,custom
2000s-street,custom
luxury-street,mild,full
hot rod/muscle-open
euro-street,custom
import-street,custom
TRUCKS
60s & below-original,street,custom
70s&80s-street,custom
90s-street,mild,full
2000s-street,mild,full
full size suv-street,mild,full
mini suv-street,mild,full
mini truck-street,custom
el camino/ranchero-street,custom
bicycles
16''& below-street,mild,custom
20''bike-street,mild,full
beach cruisers-street,custom
3 wheel-street,mild,full
motercycle
full size,street,custom


----------



## ChromeandCandy

rezmadecc.com [email protected] 

CARS
50s & below-original,street,custom
60s & below-origanal,street,mild,full
60s convertable-original,street,mild,full
70s-street,mild,full
80s-street,mild,full
90s-street,custom
2000s-street,custom
luxury-street,mild,full
hot rod/muscle-open
euro-street,custom
import-street,custom
TRUCKS
60s & below-original,street,custom
70s&80s-street,custom
90s-street,mild,full
2000s-street,mild,full
full size suv-street,mild,full
mini suv-street,mild,full
mini truck-street,custom
el camino/ranchero-street,custom
bicycles
16''& below-street,mild,custom
20''bike-street,mild,full
beach cruisers-street,custom
3 wheel-street,mild,full
motercycle
full size,street,custom


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

ChromeandCandy said:


> View attachment 365408
> 
> rezmadecc.com [email protected]
> 
> CARS
> 50s & below-original,street,custom
> 60s & below-origanal,street,mild,full
> 60s convertable-original,street,mild,full
> 70s-street,mild,full
> 80s-street,mild,full
> 90s-street,custom
> 2000s-street,custom
> luxury-street,mild,full
> hot rod/muscle-open
> euro-street,custom
> import-street,custom
> TRUCKS
> 60s & below-original,street,custom
> 70s&80s-street,custom
> 90s-street,mild,full
> 2000s-street,mild,full
> full size suv-street,mild,full
> mini suv-street,mild,full
> mini truck-street,custom
> el camino/ranchero-street,custom
> bicycles
> 16''& below-street,mild,custom
> 20''bike-street,mild,full
> beach cruisers-street,custom
> 3 wheel-street,mild,full
> motercycle
> full size,street,custom


----------



## MIGGE_LOW




----------



## freslife

hey ralph did i win the elco class???


----------



## 85_Cutlass

TTT


MIGGE_LOW said:


>


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

BREAK BREAD RECODES END OF SUMMER BBQ
OCT. 8TH
MOONEY GROVE PARK VISALIA
FREE FOOD FOR THE KIDS
BIG BOUNCE
RAFFLES
DJ
AND LIVE PERFORMERS
FROM SUN UP TO SUN DOWN


----------



## 85_Cutlass




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Brown Society said:


> BREAK BREAD RECODES END OF SUMMER BBQ
> OCT. 8TH
> MOONEY GROVE PARK VISALIA
> FREE FOOD FOR THE KIDS
> BIG BOUNCE
> RAFFLES
> DJ
> AND LIVE PERFORMERS
> FROM SUN UP TO SUN DOWN


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

LA PACHANGA
THIS SATURDAY OCT 22TH. AT MURRY PARK IN PORTERVILLE CA. FREE BBQ GRUB FOR THE ATTENDEES. MUSIC, ENTERTAINMENT FOR THE KIDS. AND BEST OF ALL RIDES! BROUGHT OUT BY LOCAL FELLAS AND AREA CAR CLUBS!
​TIME: 12 NOON AND ON!


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## toker1

TTT for the 559


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

NOVEMBER 13 IS THE DATE! 
CITIZENS BUSSINESS BANK ARENA IS THE PLACE!









WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C.

ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON! 

THE T R A F F I C SHOW
​


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## JUANCHO63




----------



## Brown Society Tulare

JUANCHO63 said:


> View attachment 391494
> 
> View attachment 391494
> 
> View attachment 391494


:yes:


----------



## DETACHED

dont forget the show in woodville december 3rd, about and hour north of bakersfield and an hour south of fresno, minutes out side porterville. lots of awards, its a toys for tots car show. "an exotic christmas"


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## johnnie65

Don't forget tuf-e-nuf and blvd kings toy drive and car show sat dec 10 @ manchester mall.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## SixOne

johnnie65 said:


> Don't forget tuf-e-nuf and blvd kings toy drive and car show sat dec 10 @ manchester mall.


*IMPALAS..fo-show*


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## toker1

TTT


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

TTT


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

:biggrin:


----------



## SixOne

*​MOTORTREND* Magazine CAR SHOW down town FRESNO showing the newest line for 2012


HELPING OUT THE FOOD BANK.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## 62legacy

JUST WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYBODY OUT TO TOWER TATTOO TOMORROW SAT.NOV 19 FOR CLEMS TATTOO ART SHOW AND CAR SHOW. THERE WILL BE A TOYS FOR TOTS BIN ALSO A BIN FOR GIFTS FOR THE ELDERLY FOR CHRISTMAS SO YOUR SUPPORT WILL BE WELL APPRECIATED. THIS EVENT STARTS AT 6:00 PM OR 5:00 PM IF BRINGING A CAR TO SHOW.THIS IS A SHOW AND SHINE NO AWARDS. TOWER TATTOO IS LOCATED IN THE TOWER DISTRICT 716 E. OLIVE IN FRESNO. COME OUT AND CHECK OUT SOME FIRME ART AND SOME BAD LOWRIDERS. THIS EVENT WILL BE HOSTED BY CLEM,VICE PRES.LEGACY CAR CLUB. :nicoderm: P.S. ITS FREE


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup:ttt


62legacy said:


> JUST WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYBODY OUT TO TOWER TATTOO TOMORROW SAT.NOV 19 FOR CLEMS TATTOO ART SHOW AND CAR SHOW. THERE WILL BE A TOYS FOR TOTS BIN ALSO A BIN FOR GIFTS FOR THE ELDERLY FOR CHRISTMAS SO YOUR SUPPORT WILL BE WELL APPRECIATED. THIS EVENT STARTS AT 6:00 PM OR 5:00 PM IF BRINGING A CAR TO SHOW.THIS IS A SHOW AND SHINE NO AWARDS. TOWER TATTOO IS LOCATED IN THE TOWER DISTRICT 716 E. OLIVE IN FRESNO. COME OUT AND CHECK OUT SOME FIRME ART AND SOME BAD LOWRIDERS. THIS EVENT WILL BE HOSTED BY CLEM,VICE PRES.LEGACY CAR CLUB. :nicoderm:


----------



## johnnie65

SixOne said:


> *IMPALAS..fo-show*




Koo, ed. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

JUANCHO63 said:


> View attachment 391494
> 
> View attachment 391494
> 
> View attachment 391494


TODAY....
:nicoderm:


----------



## johnnie65

Hope brown society turkey drive was a success. Wish I could have made it. Had to work.


----------



## SixOne




----------



## SixOne




----------



## SixOne




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT! :thumbsup: 







SixOne said:


>






SixOne said:


>


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

*9th ANNUAL NEW YEARS EVE DANCE*
*SPONSORED BY*
*L.I.F.E.*
*{LOWRIDES~INTERGRATED~FOR~EQUALITY}*
*SATURDAY DEC.31 2011 7PM TO 1AM VISALIA ELK’S LODGE 3100 W. MAIN St.*
*$15 IN ADVANCE PER PERSON FOR MORE INFO:*
*$20 AT THE DOOR GABINO SAUCEDO @ (559)723-6010*
:wave:


----------



## the209legend

Tuf-e-nuf and blvd.kings toy drive flyer...


----------



## DETACHED

tommrow in woodville ca just minutes outside of porterville a about 50-60 miles south of fresno and 50-60 miles north of bakersfield. gates open @ 6am an exotic christmas car show


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## King61




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

King61 said:


>


WUT UP LOCO!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## toker1

TTT 4 THE 559!!!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:yes:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Brown Society Tulare

[QUOTE =Brown Society, Tulare;14917029]
View attachment 407920


:biggrin:

:yes:[/QUOTE]
:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:nicoderm: NICE!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :nicoderm: NICE!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

SEE YOU GUYS TONIGHT AT THE L.I.F.E. DANCE....
:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## J RAIDER

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup: IT WAS OFF DA HOOK LAST YEAR :sprint::sprint:


----------



## johnnie65

What's the next event in 559?


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

johnnie65 said:


> What's the next event in 559?


:nicoderm:


----------



## SixOne

sean_2009 said:


>


was bad ass !!!


----------



## SixOne

i am trying to help Thai with rising money for funeral cost on the 21st of this month with the showing of a few cars on Kings & Chestnut on the 21st....
if you have ever met this guy you know who im talking about..... or just stop by to say hi


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco68

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


PART 2 COMING SOON


----------



## johnnie65

ttt for 559!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

[QUOTE =~DROPITLOW~;15046855]







:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Loco68 said:


> PART 2 COMING SOON


patterns??:dunno:


----------



## MIKES87

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> patterns??:dunno:


PLUM LOCO GOT UPGRADES N HEART TRANSPLANT $$$$$$$$$$$:shh:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

*ATTENTION ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ...MAY 12, 2012 THE CENTRAL VALLEY AND CENTRAL COAST CALI ROLLERZ ONLY CHAPTERS ARE TEAMING UP TO BRING YOU THE 2nd ANNUAL GRILL AND CHILL PICNIC AT MOONEY gROve PARK IN VISALIA CALI. WE WILL HAVE FOOD, DRINKS, A D.J. SPINNING THE JAMS AND OF COURSE THE FINEST LOW LOWS IN CENTRAL CALI!!! ALL WE ASK IS THAT YOU BRING OUT YOUR LOW LOWZ, EVERYONE KEEP THE PEACE, NO COLORS OR GANG BANG BULLSHIT, SAVE THE DRAMA FOR YOUR MAMA (NOT LITERALLY), AND ACT YOUR AGE NOT YOUR SHOE SIZE!!! HIT ME UP FOR INFO.....FLIER COMING SOON.* ​


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

MIKES87 said:


> PLUM LOCO GOT UPGRADES N HEART TRANSPLANT $$$$$$$$$$$:shh:


oh yah he told me


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

V-TOWN ROLLERZ said:


> *ATTENTION ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ...MAY 12, 2012 THE CENTRAL VALLEY AND CENTRAL COAST CALI ROLLERZ ONLY CHAPTERS ARE TEAMING UP TO BRING YOU THE 2nd ANNUAL GRILL AND CHILL PICNIC AT MOONEY gROve PARK IN VISALIA CALI. WE WILL HAVE FOOD, DRINKS, A D.J. SPINNING THE JAMS AND OF COURSE THE FINEST LOW LOWS IN CENTRAL CALI!!! ALL WE ASK IS THAT YOU BRING OUT YOUR LOW LOWZ, EVERYONE KEEP THE PEACE, NO COLORS OR GANG BANG BULLSHIT, SAVE THE DRAMA FOR YOUR MAMA (NOT LITERALLY), AND ACT YOUR AGE NOT YOUR SHOE SIZE!!! HIT ME UP FOR INFO.....FLIER COMING SOON.* ​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

V-TOWN ROLLERZ said:


> ATTENTION ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ...MAY 12, 2012 THE CENTRAL VALLEY AND CENTRAL COAST CALI ROLLERZ ONLY CHAPTERS ARE TEAMING UP TO BRING YOU THE 2nd ANNUAL GRILL AND CHILL PICNIC AT MOONEY gROve PARK IN VISALIA CALI. WE WILL HAVE FOOD, DRINKS, A D.J. SPINNING THE JAMS AND OF COURSE THE FINEST LOW LOWS IN CENTRAL CALI!!! ALL WE ASK IS THAT YOU BRING OUT YOUR LOW LOWZ, *EVERYONE KEEP THE PEACE, NO COLORS OR GANG BANG BULLSHIT * , SAVE THE DRAMA FOR YOUR MAMA (NOT LITERALLY), AND *ACT YOUR AGE NOT YOUR SHOE SIZE!!! *HIT ME UP FOR INFO.....FLIER COMING SOON. ​


Well Said


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

Mrvdizzy said:


> Well Said


:wave:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

Brown Society said:


> :wave:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## Green72

uffin:


----------



## bigjoe62




----------



## Brown Society Tulare

bigjoe62 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

thank you to our sponsers:thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions

MALAGA CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW AT MALAGA PARK


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc.

What's up 559...save this date April 28th... Tuf-E-Nuf is planning a car show/scholarship fundraiser for Parlier high school...more info coming soon!


----------



## C-Lo Productions

FRESNO MALAGA CAR SHOW MAY 5 MALAGA PARK


----------



## og67impala

watz up with easter saturday at mooney grove park??????


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

og67impala said:


> watz up with easter saturday at mooney grove park??????


DON'T NEED TO ASK! YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE! IS A TRADITION! FROM LOWRIDES, BBQ'S SMOKIN', PEPS HAVING A GOOD TIME, TO COPS AND SWAP TEAM. 
... CAN'T BRAKE TRADITION!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

og67impala said:


> watz up with easter saturday at mooney grove park??????


YUP YUP..

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> DON'T NEED TO ASK! YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE! IS A TRADITION! FROM LOWRIDES, BBQ'S SMOKIN', PEPS HAVING A GOOD TIME, TO COPS AND SWAP TEAM.
> ... CAN'T BRAKE TRADITION!


I'VE TALKED TO THEM..WELL SOME OF PD..
THEY GANNA KICK BACK A LILL THIS YEAR..

:thumbsup:


----------



## 88 casanova

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet

Brown Society said:


> I'VE TALKED TO THEM..WELL SOME OF PD..
> THEY GANNA KICK BACK A LILL THIS YEAR..
> 
> :thumbsup:


Hopefully they will!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

teacherspet said:


> Hopefully they will!


YUP....


----------



## fatso67

teacherspet said:


> Hopefully they will!


Hey puto Looks like the one in the shop will be set back a few more Decades..............:roflmao: My attention has been shifted again.:twak:






I think I'm going to clean this one up and make it my daily.:loco:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## og67impala

april 7th it is mooney grove park


----------



## Brown Society Tulare




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

SUNDAY JUNE 3RD I'M THROWING A CARSHOW IN CONJUNCTION WITH MY CAR CLUB "WICKED RIDAZ" 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW HOP AND CONCERT AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA,FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, NYASIA, CONNIE AND OTHER FAMOUS ARTIST PERFORMING LIVE. DA CONNECTION PUTTING THE BIGGEST CAR SHOW THE 209 HAS EVER SEEN >>>>>SO STAY TUNED WITH MORE UPDATES PRE-REG FORMS SOON.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> SUNDAY JUNE 3RD I'M THROWING A CARSHOW IN CONJUNCTION WITH MY CAR CLUB "WICKED RIDAZ" 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW HOP AND CONCERT AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA,FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, NYASIA, CONNIE AND OTHER FAMOUS ARTIST PERFORMING LIVE. DA CONNECTION PUTTING THE BIGGEST CAR SHOW THE 209 HAS EVER SEEN >>>>>SO STAY TUNED WITH MORE UPDATES PRE-REG FORMS SOON.


:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALHILOW

:drama:5
:420:  5
:h5: 9


----------



## 6show4

TTT


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

GANGSTERS PARADISE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

og67impala said:


> april 7th it is mooney grove park


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## glidenlows

Is there a car show on sat n da 559


----------



## felix96

next saturday mooney grove park its just a big bbq:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

danger zone rained out ??


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

felix96 said:


> next saturday mooney grove park its just a big bbq:thumbsup:



TTT


----------



## gezr93705

Does anyone know when the Cherry classic auto swapmeet is?


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## lrocky2003

felix96 said:


> next saturday mooney grove park its just a big bbq:thumbsup:


MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## sean_2009

​less than 3 weeks away......


----------



## DJ TAZ

I AM NEW TO THIS AND BEEN DJING FOR 15 YRS REPPING THE VALLEY... I OWN A DJ BIZ AND A PARTY RENTALS BIZ.. 
Music
Lights
Lasers 
Fog
Bounce houses
Slides
Tables
Chairs
Igloos 
Pinatas

check out how I dj at "dj taz 559" on youtube..
Hit me up for all your dj and party needs..
DJ TAZ- (559) 736-1466


----------



## SWAGON63

gezr93705 said:


> Does anyone know when the Cherry classic auto swapmeet is?


Sunday April 22


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## og67impala

see you guys tomarrow @ MOONEY GROVE PARK!!!!!


----------



## toker1

TTTT!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009

2 weeks away 







​ 4-21-2012


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

SO I MISSED OUT ON EASTER SAT. THIS YEAR..

HEARD MOONEY GROVE WAS HELLA COOL..

ARBORS HAD RESERVED SIGNS FROM THE PARK..
THEY TRYING TO GET PAID LAST MIN...
TAN LOCOS!!

HAD A KARATE TOURNAMENT UP IN TURLOCK..HAD TO SEE MY SON KICK SOME BUTT!!

HE GOT FIRST 10 / 11 YEAR OLDS.. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

COME THRU TO THIS SUPER SHOW IN THE 209 AND HELP BE PART OF HISTORY ITS ALL GOING DOWN JUNE 3RD AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA PRE REG FORMS ARE AVAILABLE THIS IS A LARGE SHOW AND WE HAVE ALREADY 30 CAR CLUBS COMMITED LETS BRING IT BACK TO HOW IT USED TO BE COME SUPPORT US!!!!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

anything going down here in fresno/clovis??


----------



## Lil Spanks

Sup peeps....needs some help if u can......ill be moving to the fresno area and wanted to see if any bodyshops hiring or any work openings.....thanks guys.....


----------



## glidenlows

ttt glide in lows cc


----------



## HM WREKN82

Getting ready to go out to Kearny ..... TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:wave:


----------



## SixOne

GOOD TIMES AT KEARNEY PARK


----------



## SixOne

[http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l209/Bigcochillo/062-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SixOne




----------



## SixOne




----------



## 83lowlow

t
T
T


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:wave:


----------



## Sprite

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## DTA97




----------



## stepituptattoo

LEGACY CEN CAL 2ND ANNUAL SHOW


----------



## 62legacy

LEGACY CAR SHOW[-SANGERQUOTE=stepituptattoo;15564368]LEGACY CEN CAL 2ND ANNUAL SHOW
View attachment 489176
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

What's up 559 ?????????


----------



## REGALHILOW

559 What up any shows?


----------



## toker1

Sunday August 12 picnic at mooneys grove park Visalia. Lets get it krackin


----------



## teacherspet




----------



## toker1

toker1 said:


> Sunday August 12 picnic at mooneys grove park Visalia. Lets get it krackin[/QUROLL CALL WHOZ DOWN FOR 559 LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. LETS START ROLL CALL! !!!


----------



## 88 casanova

uffin:


----------



## toker1

toker1 said:


> toker1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday August 12 picnic at mooneys grove park Visalia. Lets geot it krackin[/QUROLL CALL WHOZ DOWN FOR 559 LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. LETS START ROLL CALL! !!!
> 
> 
> 
> picnic date move to the following weekend August 19 sorry for any inconvience to any one hope to c u there on the 19th it will b worth it ttt
Click to expand...


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

toker1 said:


> toker1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> picnic date move to the following weekend August 19 sorry for any inconvience to any one hope to c u there on the 19th it will b worth it ttt
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## toker1

Brown Society said:


> toker1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ttt for mooneys grove park August 19 bring out them lowliest familiars and ur BBQ grills lets get this popn
Click to expand...


----------



## toker1

og67impala said:


>


T.T.M.F.T!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

TIME TO MARK THOSE CALENDARS & GET READY FOR ANOTHER CAR SHOW................

IMPALAS MAGAZINE 2012 FRESNO SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW OCTOBER.....27Th REGIONAL SPORT COMPLEX........


----------



## toker1

toker1 said:


> T.T.M.F.T!!!!


DONT FORGET TO COME SUPPORT THE CENTRAL VALLEYS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT WITH TRAFFIC AND FRIENDS AT MOONEYS GROVE PARK ON AUGUST 19 SO GET THE LOW LOW, BOMBS,DUBS CLEANED UP AND READY TO CRUISE THE PARK ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON TTTT


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## rnrcustoms

R&R CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE
WITH A BBQ PIT
KEEBS BRING THE SAUCE


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 559karlo

rnrcustoms said:


> R&R CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE
> WITH A BBQ PIT
> KEEBS BRING THE SAUCE


Dam I have to wrk but I'll be there after wrk


----------



## toker1

We should still have some tacos for u to grubb on TTTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

559karlo said:


> Dam I have to wrk but I'll be there after wrk


 HERE WE GO!


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## lrocky2003

TTT FOR TRAFFIC PICNIC


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## shin559

gonna try and make either the lowriders in the park or woodlake show not sure if ill have my truck drive able by sunday


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## 559karlo

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> HERE WE GO!


Lol


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## toker1

lrocky2003 said:


> TTT FOR TRAFFIC PICNIC


AUGUST 19


----------



## toker1

lrocky2003 said:


> TTT FOR TRAFFIC PICNIC


Ttt wut up homie!!


----------



## lrocky2003

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## toker1

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 83lowlow

TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR PRE REG FOR THE WOODLAKE CAR SHOW!!!!! FOR HOP INFO 
CALL 559-667-0606


----------



## toker1

lrocky2003 said:


> THIS SUNDAY


TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT CELEBRATING MEXICAN INDEPENDENTS DAY..
NO CABRONES....WE WONT BE FEEDING ALL OF YOU GUYS..IT'S A BRING YOUR OWN BBQ FIESTA....
PULL UP..FIND A SPOT & KICK IT....SO ALL IS INVITED..
EVEN THE GAVACHOS...


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

FOR THE REZMADE SHOW....
OK....
ALL HOPPERS NEED TO BE THERE BY 10am....
$65 TO ENTER....
HOP WILL BE AT 11am....
ANY QUESTIONS CALL JUICE IT @(559)803-3273....

THANK YOU....


----------



## dave_st23

TTT for the 559


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ImpalasMagazine

oneofakind said:


>


T.T.T.......


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:inout:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

THIS SATURDAY NIGHT ON MOONEY


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc.

Save date Dec 15, 2012 Tuf-E-Nuf customs 5th annual Toy for kids post flyer when done thanks


----------



## oneofakind

Show tomorrow who's ready.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

oneofakind said:


> Show tomorrow who's ready.


MOVE-IN 6AM-10:30AM DAY OF SHOW!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## BONES/LO LO

ALMOST TIME FAMILY N FRIENDS PLEASE COME OUT N SUPPORT THIS GREAT CAUSE N GOOD TIME!!!! THANX AGAIN...C U THERE!!!! DN'T MISS OUT.....LET'S DO THIS!!


----------



## BONES/LO LO

_T T T _


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxkx1WMYmIs


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## BONES/LO LO

~~~ !!!!!! WOW !!!!! ~~
1 free nite at Best Western Hotel! A 300 watt amp! Pinstriped Skateboard! Free In n Out Meals! 
ALSO 3 CHANCES TO WIN $100 GIFT CERTIFICATES FROM "NEW AGE CHROME"!!!!
WoW Sounds Good! These are just sum of the prizes we will be having for our 5th Annual Toy Drive on Dec 15th!

Santa! Old Fire Truck Rides! Building Gingerbread Houses! Bounce house! These will be sum of the activities for the kids at our 5th Annual Toy Drive Dec 15th!

So Come Out, Bring the Kiddos & have sum fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC




----------



## lrocky2003

TTT


----------



## johnnie65

Blvd kings and top doggs cc 5 annual toy drive car show and shine sun dec, 16th at fresno super mall from 8am-3pm. Have live entertaiment, vendors and a lot of raffle prizes to give away. Please join us for a fun and great day.


----------



## J RAIDER

ONCE AGAIN 559 DIS WEEKEND


----------



## droppedltd

J RAIDER said:


> ONCE AGAIN 559 DIS WEEKEND


im lost is it the 8th or 9th?? got 2 dates on there


----------



## J RAIDER

droppedltd said:


> im lost is it the 8th or 9th?? got 2 dates on there


LOL...ON DA 8th THERE WILL BE A TOY DRIVE FROM 2pm TO 9pm ON BLACKSTONE & BULLARD,BEHIND DA AM/PM MINI-MART AT PLATINUM TIRES AND WHEELS PARKING LOT...
ON DA 9th THERE WILL BE A CAR SHOW CRUISE NIGHT AT THE PIZZA PIT ON BLACKSTONE & PRINCETON FROM 12pm TO 5pm WE WILL HAVE A DJ JAMMIN ON DA MUSIC... AND A LOT OF GOODIES TO BE RAFFLE...COME ON OUT 559 TO SUPPORT THIS GOOD COUSE...ALL PROCEEDS GO TO CENTRO LA FAMILIA TO HELP DOES IN NEED...


----------



## J RAIDER

FRESNO CLASSICS c.c. REPPIN AT THE FRESNO CHRISTMAS PARADE


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

droppedltd said:


> im lost is it the 8th or 9th?? got 2 dates on there



the 8 th is a toy drive only on blackstone and bullard

the 9th is the actual toy drive/Car show at blackstone and princeton


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

awards for todays show...all proceeds benefit centro la familia. Entry fee is unwrapped toy or cash donation. come out have a good time and support a great cause. Thanks for your support


----------



## BONES/LO LO

*GETN CLOSE TO THAT TIME....SATURDAY'S THE DAY!!!!! HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE!!!!!!

""REMEMBER B SAFE DRIVEN OUT N TAKE UR TIME WEATHER HAS BEEN KRAZY WE WANT EVERYONE MAKE IT OUT AND MAKE IT HOME!"" ;-)

TUF-E-NUF CUSTOMS CAR CLUB PRESENTS THE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE FOR KIDS. DEC 15,[email protected] DEPOT 300 E, ST LEMOORE CA. 93245 ..
.. 9AM TO 3PM ....DJ CHEATOS WILL BE IN THE MIX THAT DAY. THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS,RAFFLES,PRICES, ECT. ..(CARS, BIKES, AND MOTORCYCLES ARE ALL WELCOMED. ENTRYS MUST BRING A NEW UNWRAPPED TOY & ALL ENTRYS WILL BE AWARDED WITH A PARTICIPATION AWARD THAT D
AY . TOYS WILL BE DONATED TO THE "BARBARA SAVILLE WOMENS SHELTER"
..... LETS GIVE THESE KIDS A CHRISTMAS THAT THEY WONT FORGET !!!!!! FEEL FREE TO SHARE THIS WITH FRIENDS !!!!!
LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN DEC 15, 2012
THANKS TO ALL ARE SPONSORS
AAA INSURANCE

THE FUTURE
BETOS RESTAURANT
WHITE TOP
SCA CAR AUDIO
NOCTURNAL LIFE ENT. (FAMILY)
SO SO TRILL
ALL EYES ON "G" GRAPHIC & DESIGN
NEW AGE CHROME

*
*1 free nite at Best Western Hotel! A 300 watt amp! Pinstriped Skateboard! Free In n Out Meals! 
ALSO 3 CHANCES TO WIN $100 GIFT CERTIFICATES FROM "NEW AGE CHROME"!!!!
WoW Sounds Good! These are just sum of the prizes we will be having for our 5th Annual Toy Drive on Dec 15th!

Santa! Old Fire Truck Rides!Marshmello Snowmen! Bounce house! These will be sum of the activities for the kids at our 5th Annual Toy Drive Dec 15th!

So Come Out, Bring the Kiddos & have sum fun! 
AYMI'S SCENTSY & OG STYLE C.C. VENDORS!":thumbsup:

*


----------



## BONES/LO LO

2 MRW IS IN THE MORNING ,LOL....HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE SUPPORT THIS GREAT CAUSE W/ US AS WE DO EVERY YEAR FOR THE KIDS!!! PLEASE...TAKE A LOOK AT FLYER ABOVE FOR ALL INFO THANX AGAIN TUF~E~NUF CUSTOMS C.C. :run: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES/LO LO

TODAY AT LEMOORE TRAIN DEPOT RANDY V.P. N I {BONES} GETN THINGS FIGURED OUT AND WAITIN ON CITY OF LEMOORE FOR SUM CONES W/ SIGNS, SO I SNAPPED THESE PICTURES TO SHOW AREA GOOD SIZE PARKIN LOT! GOES ALL THE WAY BACK TO MUSTARD YELLOW BUILDING......WE R EXCITED N READY TO DO THIS.... FREE COFFEE & DONUTS...........
ALSO WE R ASKING THAT ALL CARS ENTER IN ON EAST ENTRANCE, WHICH IS IN MIDDLE PICTURE... THANX SO MUCH! "TO THE TOP"


----------



## BONES/LO LO

BUMP......


----------



## johnnie65

Ttt.

Blvd kings and top dogs show and shine toy drive this sun from 8-3 at fresno super mall at corner of olive and goldenstate. Hope to all those can make it!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## SWAGON63

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE..
ALWAYS A GREAT TIME:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Callme at 323.557.2854 to reserve your date and thanks in advance. Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Callme at 323.557.2854 to reserve your date and thanks in advance. Mike



TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Callme at 323.557.2854 to reserve your date and thanks in advance. Mike



Qvo


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:inout:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

uffin:


----------



## King61

:wave:


----------



## lrocky2003

TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME.


----------



## REGALHILOW

T5 T5 T9


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME

lrocky2003 said:


> TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME.


----------



## johnnie65

lrocky2003 said:


> TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME.


Sounds like fun. Will mark it on the calender.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Brown Society Tulare

BROWN SOCIETY IS DOING A SHOW & SINE DONW TOWN TULARE..ON Kst..SUNDAY FEB 17th

$5 BIKES..
$10 CARS & TRUCK..
$40 BOOTHS..
HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE....

:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

TTT!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:h5:


----------



## felix96

ttt


----------



## SCA 1

*SECOND ANNUAL FUNDRAISING. CAR SHOW IN LEMOORE*

second annual. Fundraising car show come out help the Lemoore Cheer Req to go to long beach. JAMS competition last year this girls took 1st place and the are national champios. So come out and support them so they can have a chance to get 1st place again


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

NEXT SUNDAY



:biggrin:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:h5:


----------



## REGALHILOW




----------



## toker1

lrocky2003 said:


> TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME.


TTT!!!!


----------



## REGALHILOW




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## REGALHILOW




----------



## toker1

lrocky2003 said:


> TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME.


Its going down august 11th mark ur calenders !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## J RAIDER




----------



## ~SOUL~96




----------



## REGALHILOW




----------



## SWAGON63

Come out and support 559


----------



## ChromeandCandy

TTT!


----------



## dave_st23

I herd bruce hood having a car show tomorrow on the west side anyone what time


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## glidenlows

Come out n support


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

Come Join Fresno Classics Car Club on SUNDAY JULY 21, 2013. @ Azteca Tires on Gettysburg and Blacktone starting at 8:30 a.m .
We are starting our early donations and fundraising to help benefit Centro La Familia annual Toy Drive and Thanks Giving Dinner give away. Last year we where able to donate more then 300 toys and cash. This year we are trying to give back more. PLEASE SHARE WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY


----------



## lrocky2003

TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME. 
TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY ONE OF THE BADEST PICNICS. GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK. 








TTT










JUST SOME THINGS WE GOT FOR THE RAFFALE


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

Come Join Fresno Classics Car Club on SUNDAY JULY 21, 2013. @ Azteca Tires on Gettysburg and Blacktone starting at 8:30 a.m .
We are starting our early donations and fundraising to help benefit Centro La Familia annual Toy Drive and Thanks Giving Dinner give away. Last year we where able to donate more then 300 toys and cash. This year we are trying to give back more. PLEASE SHARE WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

Ttt


----------



## SWAGON63

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003

TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME. 
TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY ONE OF THE BADEST PICNICS. GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK. 








TTT










JUST SOME THINGS WE GOT FOR THE RAFFALE


----------



## bag of trick's

HOPE ALL CAR & BIKE CLUBS CAN COME SHOW YOUR LOVE...


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## lrocky2003

IN THE MONTH OF AUGUST ITS GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY.


----------



## toker1

lrocky2003 said:


> IN THE MONTH OF AUGUST ITS GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY.


 T.T.T.T


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## dreamin_persuasion




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

dreamin_persuasion said:


>



:inout:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## oneofakind

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> View attachment 777393


Any more info on this show..


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

oneofakind said:


> Any more info on this show..


That's all I got... Been going for the passes few years to it... So fair is a cool small gathering! I'm sure u can call ""TINT MASTERS visalia "" they can answer ur questions.


----------



## Mrvdizzy

Anything in the 559 area coming up? :dunno:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Mrvdizzy said:


> Anything in the 559 area coming up? :dunno:



IN APRIL IT'S GOING DOWN IN FRESNO:biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IN APRIL IT'S GOING DOWN IN FRESNO:biggrin:


Good looking out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## johnnie65

What up woody? U bringing that 5 to fresno this year?


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Ralph B presents

[URL=http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/Supershow123/media/image_zps4522e1e5.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## SWAGON63

Got cancelled till June 1


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj available for car shows...323.557.2854 Mike. I don't only Dj, I have dance contests for the kids and hand out prizes for every kid. I also have a dance off with adults and a famous cash prize. I've added a big silly string fight with the kids and usually adults end up getting in as well. I can help upgrade the entertainment for your car show.....you get a Dj/mc/host and entertainer all in one. 

Announce trophies, raffles and more. Call for date availability and pricing.....a lot cheaper than you think. Gracias in advance.


----------



## 93 CADDY

Is it still goin down on saturday before easter at mooneys park in visalia ?


----------



## Si Se Puede cc

93 CADDY said:


> Is it still goin down on saturday before easter at mooneys park in visalia ?


Sure is homie. Si Se Puede cc will b out there deep repping and bbq'N


----------



## Si Se Puede cc

Ralph B & *SI SE PUEDE CC presents REY DE REYES CAR SHOW. July 27 Hanford CA, kings county fairgrounds
*






J


----------



## SWAGON63




----------



## 93 CADDY

Si Se Puede cc said:


> Sure is homie. Si Se Puede cc will b out there deep repping and bbq'N


 koo ill see you guys out there. My caddy should be ready in a few days.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

ADVANCED TICKETS AVAILABLE FOR $20 AT KOOL DESIGNS IN FRESNO (559(252-5665:thumbsup:
YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## ImpalasMagazine

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ADVANCED TICKETS AVAILABLE FOR $20 AT KOOL DESIGNS IN FRESNO (559(252-5665:thumbsup:
> YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!


*TTT.....*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Remember to get your registration 
in early to secure your spot.*


*THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT 
*​





**
*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 
**Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!


2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM*

*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*















*Dj Quik & Sugafree *
*added to the line up performing*
​


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IN APRIL IT'S GOING DOWN IN
> FRESNO:biggrin:


YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW!!


----------



## Si Se Puede cc

REY DE REYES JULY 27TH


----------



## bag of trick's

This Sat hope to see you all Here..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## 88 casanova

ttt


----------



## lrocky2003

ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY. MAJESTICS CEN CAL GOING TO HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME. WE DONT NEED TO MAKE MONEY OF OUR OWN PEOPLE COME OUT AND ENJOY FREE FOOD, DRINKS, MUSIC, AWARDS AND WILL BE HAVING A RAFFLE.


----------



## Si Se Puede cc

REY DE REYES HAS A NEW DATE. SHOW WILL BE ON SATURDAY JULY 26TH . ROLL IN 11AM TO 4PM SHOW STARTS 4PM TO 9PM. NEW FLYER WITH ALL INFO WILL BE POSTED VERY SOON


----------



## SWAGON63

Going to be a good show for the 559 you dont want to miss


----------



## Si Se Puede cc




----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## thefebs

does anybody know when the tulare budwieser super show is the date and time thanks


----------



## sixtrerollin

Good benefit show to go to.


----------



## Mrvdizzy

:thumbsup: Good Cause. 
I'll be hittin this one up.


thefebs said:


> does anybody know when the tulare budwieser super show is the date and time thanks


----------



## Jr74glasshouse

Siempre Familia Car Club


----------



## 1962lolo

Tuf-E-Nuf, 7th Annual Toy drive 13 December in Lemoore. Please read flier for info, if you want to get in on the raffle for the trailer please contact Randy, his number is on the flier. Thank you and hope to see you there.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

anything going on for dia de los muertos In the 559?


----------



## Jr74glasshouse

Siempre Familia Car Club


----------



## angeldominguez65

*2nd Annual L.I.F.E. Christmas Collection Show & Shine*







Call Angel 559-269-0589 For More Info.


----------



## J RAIDER

come out and show support for this evant 559...ITS ALL FOR THE KIDS...


----------



## Jr74glasshouse

Siempre Familia Car Club


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj available for your car show 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## *Queen Beezie*

New style will be there Kearny park


----------



## lrocky2003

MAJESTICS CEN cal doing what we do, JUNE 20th 2015 in visalia. SAVE THE DATE ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY BIGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST YEAR
these are pics of last years event. this year will be bigger and better, more awards, cash prizes, raffles, free food, drinks, come out and have a good time in the park with the MAJESTICS. All is welcome. drama free event


----------



## Ralph B presents

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj available for your car shows, toy drives and picnics...323.557.2854 Mike. Call to reserve your date.


----------



## Jr74glasshouse

saturday the 25th


Siempre Familia Car Club


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Anything going down May 3rd? Post it please.


----------



## Jr74glasshouse

May 17 chubbys on blacktsone and Sierra. Roll in at 5:00









Siempre Familia Car Club


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Jr74glasshouse said:


> May 17 chubbys on blacktsone and Sierra. Roll in at 5:00
> View attachment 1650217
> 
> 
> 
> Siempre Familia Car Club


THIS SOUNDS LIKE ALOT OF FUN!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## freslife

sunday meet and eat

5/24/15 6:00pm at kingscanyon and clovis behind sunnyside pizza at marias taco truck 




this is not a show just sunday night cruse spot


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Jr74glasshouse

Siempre Familia Car Club


----------



## Jr74glasshouse

Siempre Familia Car Club


----------



## lrocky2003

ONE WEEK AWAY IN THE CENTRL VALLEY THE 559. MAJESTICS CEN CAL 28 ANIVERSSERY THE PLACE TO BE VISALIA CA MOONEYS GROVE PARK, FOOD,DRINKS,RAFFLES AND AWARDS. COME AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH US.


----------



## sixtrerollin

Come out & celebrate our 1yr anniversary.... there will be food, bounce house for the kids. Horse shoe games between clubs, DJ Taz will be playing some good tunes.


----------



## Jr74glasshouse

Siempre Familia Car Club


----------



## Jr74glasshouse

Siempre Familia Car Club


----------



## johnnie65

Going down this Sun. Proceeds go to te Viretnam Memorial Replica Wall in Dinuba. Hope everyone could make it


----------



## Jr74glasshouse

Siempre Familia Car Club


----------



## Jr74glasshouse

Siempre Familia Car Club


----------



## 93 CADDY

come check us out on Aug 29th at Eaton plaza. 49ers rally and carshow, doesnt matter what team you like. Bring out your car and have a good time. For more info or pre reg send me a pm


----------



## Jr74glasshouse

Siempre Familia Car Club


----------

